# Lace Party with TLL December 6, 2015, It's the Final Count Down!



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome to the Lace Party!

Just a little note for newcomers...

The Lace Party formed itself from a group doing lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It has evolved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections - sometimes working on a common project. Every couple of weeks (according to a pre-arranged schedule) someone hosts a new chat, generally about something to do with knitting, crocheting, tatting...but we have eclectic tastes so you might find people sharing travel photos, recipes, etc., as well as our latest WIPs or FOs and morning coffee. We always come back to the lace though.

Some of the originals are still around, others have joined in, and anyone is welcome. You don't have to be working on what we are doing or at the same pace. We just want a friendly place to share and discuss our mutual interests.

Christmas is coming. The goose is getting fat...the song goes something like that anyway. Here on the LP we have a couple of weeks to finish up gifts and Works in Progress for those special people in our lives.

I hope to finish the beaded Forest Paths Cowl from our MKAL last time, make a pink and purple Dead Fish Hat for my great niece, plus a few other things that I need to not have to do anything else that would interrupt this precious knitting time. Sure thing. 

Happy Knitting, Crocheting, Tatting, and lace making!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Welcome to the Lace Party!


What a cute, cute, cute helper!

Too many WIPs to list, but I will be knitting, knitting, knitting these next two weeks.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh,your little helper looks such fun!Lindseymary


----------



## klassey (Nov 29, 2011)

How do we find it?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

My most active WIPs:
 My Forest Paths cowl - which hasn't gained much weight in the past couple of days because I had to wind another skein.
 A test knit scarf/shawl in black cashmere lace weight with red beads
 A scarf for Michael for Christmas - called Fretboard - in recognition of his guitar playing & in "garnet" one of his school colours. I figure that I will do a hat in both school colours - garnet & grey - to match. Oh my goodness, that means that I will have to order more yarn! ;-)
 I am going to toss in the scattered snowflake - which aren't technically WIPs at the moment & usually get done in one shot.

Of course, there are a large number of dormant UFOs that would love to see the light of day.

I have several Advent project pages & I keep teasing myself with the prospect of casting one on but there are so many demands on my time at the moment - same old story.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

klassey said:


> How do we find it?


Do you mean the "Forest Paths Cowl from our MKAL last time?"
Look here - PDFs located in the 2nd post.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-373882-1.html


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for getting us started Toni... I love your little helper.. you made reference to a fur ball in the last LP... I was wondering if you had added a new one to your family 

I have my WIP's all finished up..  I am now in that point where I am looking for the perfect project to start next.. in the mean time I am going to be doing more snowflakes.. the truth is if I start a big project it will take me weeks to get going on it.. since the busy season for work is here again. It is just for a few weeks and then we will have another lull until the jet boats get going again!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here are a couple of Christmas project ideas:

Scarfed Snowman by Briana Olsen
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scarfed-snowman

Very pretty - doubt that Id ever make it, though. Perhaps it would look nice as a wall decoration.
Peppermint Pinwheel Doily by Elizabeth Ann White
http://bellacrochet.blogspot.ca/2015/12/peppermint-pinwheel-doily-free-crochet.html


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> What a cute, cute, cute helper!
> 
> Too many WIPs to list, but I will be knitting, knitting, knitting these next two weeks.


Me, too!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--is that little fur ball a black cat? They are my favorite. Yours is very adorable.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here are a couple of Christmas project ideas:
> 
> Scarfed Snowman by Briana Olsen
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scarfed-snowman
> ...


Love that pinwheel doily but look at this one of hers:

http://bellacrochet.blogspot.com/2015/09/trick-or-treat-doily-free-crochet.html


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Unfortunately all my WIPs are still in my head.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni--is that little fur ball a black cat? They are my favorite. Yours is very adorable.


She is a kitten our dog dragged home. 😉 Marie is about 10 weeks old. I was bottle feeding her for awhile. It has been quite the experience.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> She is a kitten our dog dragged home. 😉 Marie is about 10 weeks old. I was bottle feeding her for awhile. It has been quite the experience.


She is adorable and I'm glad she has a safe place to live.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> She is a kitten our dog dragged home.....


And the dog said, "Mommy, she followed me home. Can I keep her?"


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> And the dog said, "Mommy, she followed me home. Can I keep her?"


lol! Thank you Toni for the new beginning and for an enjoyable two weeks earlier.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> She is a kitten our dog dragged home. 😉 Marie is about 10 weeks old. I was bottle feeding her for awhile. It has been quite the experience.


That is a funny story. Dog rescues cat. How does the dog relate to her now?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

If doggie carried young'in in his mouth...puppy equivalent.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> If doggie carried young'in in his mouth...puppy equivalent.


That is exactly what happened! She/the dog was spayed last Spring so puppies won't happen, but she sure wants to be a mama. I think she stole her from a litter in the barn. Abby is very good with Marie. They snuggle and play together. It is quite fun to see.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Toni, for another great start. Love your kitty. 

I made my list on the wrong thread. I'll make it again: Forest Paths, Shipwreck, Elizabeth's snowflakes and Norma's entrelac cowl.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is another doily by that same designer with another flower in the center: http://bellacrochet.blogspot.com/2014/12/country-christmas-doily-free-crochet.html


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love your new helper Toni. She sure is cute. I made one of those dead fish hats and want to make another one. They are a fun knit.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ... Abby is very good with Marie. They snuggle and play together. It is quite fun to see.


Please show us.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I just spent a while painting some flakes with the sugar stiffener to see how that works out. They were ones that I had already blocked so I didn't soak them - just repinned them as they are, basically, & brushed the sugar onto them - pretty thick in places.
It is hard to see if there are any "holidays", as my mother would say.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I thought that I should add that crocheted angel link in here in case someone wanted to do one - easier to find:
http://www.kaleidesigns.com/crochet/patterns/archive/ange001.html

They have snowflake patterns on there, too, but no pics so it would be a mini-mystery to work them.
http://www.angelfire.com/pe/shellangels/Crochet.html


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I thought that I should add that crocheted angel link in here in case someone wanted to do one:
> http://www.kaleidesigns.com/crochet/patterns/archive/ange001.html
> 
> They have snowflake patterns on there, too, but no pics so it would be a mini-mystery to work them.
> http://www.angelfire.com/pe/shellangels/Crochet.html


Thank you, Jane. They are really cute.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is such a cute helper :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have saved the angels, Jane. Thank you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Looks familiar but I dont see it in my files
Frost Flowers top from lankakomero
http://www.saunalahti.fi/meriam1/ohjeet/fftoppi/fftop_en.html

A new one from a familiar designer
Horizon by Corinne Ouillon
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/horizon-9


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Here are a couple of photos of Abby and Marie. &#128522;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Here are a couple of photos of Abby and Marie. 😊


Too cute and so sweet.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is exactly what happened! She/the dog was spayed last Spring so puppies won't happen, but she sure wants to be a mama. I think she stole her from a litter in the barn. Abby is very good with Marie. They snuggle and play together. It is quite fun to see.


Animals don't 'think' the way we do, but they sure have very strong ideas of what they want and how to get it. Really great story and I am sure you will have lots of great pics of them


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Animals don't 'think' the way we do, but they sure have very strong ideas of what they want and how to get it. Really great story and I am sure you will have lots of great pics of them


And lots of great memories!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> And lots of great memories! [/quote
> 
> Absolutely. Nice pics. Thanx


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Here are a couple of photos of Abby and Marie. 😊


OMG! Adorable!!
Thanks


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

She knew what color her "puppy" is supposed to be. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Toni, thanks for the start and such a sweet new picture of your new family addition. What a wonderful story of how she came to live at your house. Love the picture of Marie and Abby together!

Same wips as the last 2 weeks, only a bit further along- Nanciann shawl, cable and lace advent scarf, Sue's advent calendar scarf and entrelac hat.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Love that pinwheel doily but look at this one of hers:
> 
> http://bellacrochet.blogspot.com/2015/09/trick-or-treat-doily-free-crochet.html


Wow! but I fear they are both beyond my basic skills.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> She is adorable and I'm glad she has a safe place to live.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> And the dog said, "Mommy, she followed me home. Can I keep her?"


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Wow! but I fear they are both beyond my basic skills.


Don't sell yourself short. I think that crocheting is easier than knitting - perhaps because it is easier to haul out & fix. ;-)
I find it is more visible what you are doing as you work on it & the stitches are very basic.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have saved the angels, Jane. Thank you.


Me too.
:thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Here are a couple of photos of Abby and Marie. 😊


They look lovely together, Toni.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Don't sell yourself short. I think that crocheting is easier than knitting - perhaps because it is easier to haul out & fix. ;-)
> I find it is more visible what you are doing as you work on it & the stitches are very basic.


Maybe, I will choose a day and have a go. better make sure my head is on straight first though.

Two WIPs to work on the aran and WTLF.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Wow! but I fear they are both beyond my basic skills.





jscaplen said:


> Don't sell yourself short. I think that crocheting is easier than knitting - perhaps because it is easier to haul out & fix.
> I find it is more visible what you are doing as you work on it & the stitches are very basic.


Just because some of us make it "LOOK" easy...means we've practiced a lot. I've made myself stop and think things through on several patterns...all three mentioned on first page. We're here to eagerly await your progress!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, they are so sweet together :thumbup: A lovely awwwww moment!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

annweb said:


> Karen ...caught short ? Does that expression have the same meaning as we know ?


Are you referencing my height, or the fact that the tatting needle I made the snowflakes with snapped mid-shaft?

I wish the needle had knot broken...but, unlike knitting, I wasn't as in histronics as you might imagine.

One thing to worry about in knitting and tatting...that lovely "Ping" of an overworked needle!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Lots of aww with your beauties Toni .I once had a dog which fed one of our kittens !
Agree with Linda about having too many things on the go. My problem is getting back into making something I set aside .Old age is definitely attacking !
Went to Chester to visit younger son and family .It is an hours drive and the m was very busy both ways which I find stressful. Relaxing but no knitting this evening after witnessing some appalling driviing .


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Just because some of us make it "LOOK" easy...means we've practiced a lot. I've made myself stop and think things through on several patterns...all three mentioned on first page. We're here to eagerly await your progress!


I learned a lot doing those snowflakes. They came much easier at the end then they started! I wouldn't be afraid to try a larger project now, but there are these other WIPs that must come first.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for enjoying the critter photos. They are pretty fun together. Abby allowed Marie to suckle for a while. It almost seemed like a comfort thing for both of them. Now they snuggle and play.

Finished Day 3 of Tricia W's Advent Scarf - check!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Wow! but I fear they are both beyond my basic skills.


They do have a WOW factor but a lot of that is the color. Doubt they use more skill than the snowflakes do. Don't let the colors intimidate you. If you can change colors in knitting you can in crochet and usually it is easier to do.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Just because some of us make it "LOOK" easy...means we've practiced a lot. I've made myself stop and think things through on several patterns...all three mentioned on first page. We're here to eagerly await your progress!


I'll keep practising on the snowflakes, Karen. When I can complete one in less than an hour I will think about progressing further. Thanks to you and Jane for the vote of confidence.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I learned a lot doing those snowflakes. They came much easier at the end then they started! I wouldn't be afraid to try a larger project now, but there are these other WIPs that must come first.


I'm learning a lot too, Toni. It is fun learning on small items. I need to do a few more before moving on though.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Here are a couple of photos of Abby and Marie. 😊


That is very cute!! your livingroom carpet looks a lot like mine!! right now they are working hard on a set of hard rubber balls.. it is taking much longer for those than the ones made of material... LOL much better their toys than my furniture 

I had a rescued dog that was dumped out in the desert and hubby heard the call over the radio that the dog needed a home. So we drove 70 miles one way to see her.. she was so sweet and would nurse the kittens after mamma cat would put them off of her LOL it was the funniest thing.

This seems like a life long friendship between the two!! I love the fact that she went out and got herself a baby of her own


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> She knew what color her "puppy" is supposed to be. :XD: :XD: :XD:


I agree!!! that is very cute!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

When I first started knitting I did what ever I wanted.. there wasn't any one to tell me I was in over my head LOL I learned the hardway and now when I see something impossible for me like the LE some of us just finished up I tackle it anyway... LE was pretty hard for me but I love the finished project and am pleased it turned out as well as it did... You will get there with your crochet too.. it just takes jumping in a few ponds to progress to the next stage of experience


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you for enjoying the critter photos. They are pretty fun together. Abby allowed Marie to suckle for a while. It almost seemed like a comfort thing for both of them. Now they snuggle and play.
> 
> Finished Day 3 of Tricia W's Advent Scarf - check!


YAY!!!

I did a few snowflakes after we got home. I wish I could find the perfect pair of glasses so my eye's don't get tired and then I could do my hand work for much longer... and have a maid and cook to do the housework.. LOL


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> YAY!!!
> 
> I did a few snowflakes after we got home. I wish I could find the perfect pair of glasses so my eye's don't get tired and then I could do my hand work for much longer... and have a maid and cook to do the housework.. LOL


When you find all those things, please let me know where to look also.  My eyes have given up on the navy Advent Scarf for today. Between the color and evening, it is too dark to see. :?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> When you find all those things, please let me know where to look also.  My eyes have given up on the navy Advent Scarf for today. Between the color and evening, it is too dark to see. :?


 :thumbup: as soon as I find them I'll let you all know


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you, Jane. I love Frost Flowers.

Thanks, Toni, for the cute pictures of Abby and Marie. 

Pics later of the gansey. It is done!! Woohoo!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Pics later of the gansey. It is done!! Woohoo!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here it is!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here it is!!


It's wonderful, Bev! :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here it is!!


Well done Bev!! It looks great.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Here it is!!


Looks great Bev. Congdatulations on finishing.
Good luck finishing Shipwreck. It is easy but it takes longer and longer to finish a row. If it was not so large it would be a good car project and you would gave it finished it no time.

Thanks to all for your comments on my coasters. Picture on last topic.
They will be the perfect gift for the Bible study and Celebrate Recovery groups. Maybe some other gifts I will need.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's wonderful, Bev! :thumbup:


It certainly is! Well done!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's wonderful, Bev! :thumbup:


Thanks, Pam. 



Melanie said:


> Well done Bev!! It looks great.


Thank you, Melanie.  I thought the side seams would be scary, but they went together quickly and well. 



Tricia said:


> Looks great Bev. Congdatulations on finishing.


Thanks, Tricia. I am glad it is done. It's Christmas for my GS. It feels great to have it on the done pile.  Well, Shipwreck in the car is hard when you are talking about the beads. And you are right, those rows get soooooo long. 



Julie said:


> It certainly is! Well done!


Thanks so much, Julie.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Pics later of the gansey. It is done!! Woohoo!


Woohoo!!! Congratulations, Bev!!! It is a wonderful sample of a Gansey! Good Job!!! :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Beads would not work well in the car. I can see them all over on the first curve or sudden stop. I do think I read that stringing beads on floss works well when taking a beaded project on the road. The long rows must be a mind trick. The stitch count does not change; the needle size does.

Glad you got another Christmas gift finished.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Finished Day 3 of Tricia W's Advent Scarf - check!


How is it going - what do you think of it? I am toying with starting that or perhaps the one from the designer of Snowdrop.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I'm learning a lot too, Toni. It is fun learning on small items. I need to do a few more before moving on though.


The small projects are pretty good, aren't they? If you feel that you've gone wrong, you don't begrudge the time. When it goes right, you get almost immediate positive reinforcement - & a little prize at the end.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here it is!!


Well done, Bev!
:thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> How is it going - what do you think of it? I am toying with starting that or perhaps the one from the designer of Snowdrop.


I'm doing the Sock Madness (Tricia) one, and enjoying it. Will try to post a project photo tomorrow.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm doing the Sock Madness (Tricia) one, and enjoying it. Will try to post a project photo tomorrow.


Thanks for the feedback, Pam


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here it is!!


This turned out great, Bev!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> How is it going - what do you think of it? I am toying with starting that or perhaps the one from the designer of Snowdrop.


I really like it. It is very different from anything I have done before.

The navy yarn really needs bright lights or daylight to see what the cables are doing though. I will try to get a photo tomorrow.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Went to Chester to visit younger son and family .It is an hours drive and the m was very busy both ways which I find stressful. Relaxing but no knitting this evening after witnessing some appalling driviing .


Sorry you had such a bad drive. I do wonder were people's brains are. I know that road well and it is pretty horrendous at the best of times.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, your gansey is fabulous! Ace!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--the gansey looks terrific. All your hard and careful work has really paid off. How did you do the sleeve seams?

Agree that small projects give immediate satisfaction, rarely get tedious, and are the best way to learn new techniques or try new yarn types.

Have been following the Sock Madness Advent scarf patterns. It does look very interesting. Toni, what is the yarn you are using? I love navy but would have visual issues with that color myself.

Can share that our eyes are not designed for all the close up work we do. My visual therapist taught me this years ago. He recommends taking frequent breaks and exercising the eyes. Rotate them in different directions. Do visual X's to stretch them in diagonal directions. Look up the Morton system which was designed around the 1930's or earlier I think. All the current eye programs advertised today are based on it. Do a lot of blinking which we forget to do when working intensely. It keeps them lubricated. We can really ruin our vision out of ignorance.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--need for you to give it up--the code for the Laura Aylor pattern. It is now up for sale again and I have read and reread the instructions and cannot find the code. Tried about 6 different ones. This was the Buy link for that pattern. Will keep on looking but you seemed to have cracked it.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/just-for-you-two

ETA--just found it. What a PIA!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Great accomplishment Bev. Your Gansey really turned out super. What a great gift for your gs. He will look so spiffy in it and it will keep him nice and warm too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Found this on Pinterest this a.m. scrolling through a crochet board with lots of nice and small things but this popped up. It is very like the Moogly? crochet kerchief I did last Spring. It is lacey and light and might be a nice project for those wanting to expand their crochet skills and end up with something very comfortable to wear.

http://makemydaycreative.com/2014/05/02/summer-sprigs-lace-scarf/


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> Woohoo!!! Congratulations, Bev!!! It is a wonderful sample of a Gansey! Good Job!!! :thumbup:


Thanks, Toni!



Tricia said:


> Glad you got another Christmas gift finished.


Thanks, Tricia. This is the last one for Christmas. I only knit for a few people at Christmas. And I like to have them done by August. It makes things a lot less crazy. This wasn't going to be a Christmas present, just a practice piece. But then it turned out so nicely.



dogyarns said:


> This turned out great, Bev!


Thanks, Elizabeth. I am pleased.



Normaedern said:


> Bev, your gansey is fabulous! Ace!!


Aw, thanks Norma.



jscaplen said:


> Well done, Bev!
> :thumbup:





tamarque said:


> Bev--the gansey looks terrific. All your hard and careful work has really paid off. How did you do the sleeve seams?


Thanks much, Tanya. I did something called the half hitch and full hitch. I might have those names wrong. Youtube video. I picked up the bar in the center of each V alternating sides. It worked very well. I was pleased with the result.



sisu said:


> Great accomplishment Bev. Your Gansey really turned out super. What a great gift for your gs. He will look so spiffy in it and it will keep him nice and warm too.


Thanks, so much, Caryn. The only thing I am concerned about is the body may be a little short. I am thinking of talking to his momand getting some measurements-shoulder to waist and seeing how it measures up. I haven't blocked it yet. I will be blocking it longer.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks much, Tanya. I did something called the half hitch and full hitch. I might have those names wrong. Youtube video. I picked up the bar in the center of each V alternating sides. It worked very well. I was pleased with the result. 

Bev--that sounds like the Mattress stitch and it is a very good one for those seams. So happy it worked out well for you and hope it fits the young one. Otherwise, pack it away for the younger ones growing into it??????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

The lace shawl is a pretty pattern, Tanya. I have down loaded it. Thank you.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thought I would jump in to say hello to all...

Have wrapped all the gifts to send away...I know, you are saying why don't you just give gift cards...well, we always had lots of gifts to unwrap....not expensive things, but lots of surprises...so we continue the tradition. So today to shipping day...wow, glad to almost be finished so we can enjoy the rest of the holidays.

We annually do lumarias in our neighbor hood. A gathering of the neighbors at our how to fill the sacks with sand and put in candles to line the street...I usually bake cookies and have punch...lots of fun and not a lot of trouble. We have 4 veterans or past military guys on our block and they take charge and give everyone a job...so much fun to see these old guys work together to get it done.

I finished my granddaughter's sweater, washed and blocked...also finishing a little doll for her cousin in California...a request from this cuter than cute little one who say Austyn's dollie and said "if I had a doll like that I would put her on my shelf and take really good care of her"...now who can resist that...so she gets a new doll (from Mary Jane's Tearoom) http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-tearoom-doll-hat

This is the doll...didn't make the hat. These patterns are wonderful...I have made rabbits, mice, and dolls from her patterns.

Well, will get off to packing and shipping...take care all.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> So happy it worked out well for you and hope it fits the young one. Otherwise, pack it away for the younger ones growing into it??????


I laid out the gansey and measured it shoulder to bottom and it is close to 15". I should be able to block it to 16"-17" if needed. I have an email sent off to his mom. I am pretty sure it's going to work.

On the WIP list. I forgot my Canis Majoris, which I can't wait to get back too. Also, I undid my Breaking Heart Socks to the heel flap so I could shorten it and make them fit my foot better. Yes, I am marking the pattern, because I am planning on making them again.  That will be my car project for awhile. It shouldn't take long. But I will be able to wear them then.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DFL, those dolls are so cute. She will love it. Enjoy your get together :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Also, I undid my Breaking Heart Socks to the heel flap so I could shorten it and make them fit my foot better. Yes, I am marking the pattern, because I am planning on making them again.  That will be my car project for awhile. It shouldn't take long. But I will be able to wear them then.


I have big feet. No need to rip anything out, just sent them to me


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We were in Strasbourg this morning, and found the yarn shop she recommended, but unfortunately it is closed Monday mornings, and we weren't going back in this afternoon. It looked like it had plenty of yarn. The second pic was of another store, which I would definitely gone into, but it also was closed. The third shows some more ornaments I bought.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> DFL, those dolls are so cute. She will love it. Enjoy your get together :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ....Have been following the Sock Madness Advent scarf patterns. It does look very interesting. Toni, what is the yarn you are using? I love navy but would have visual issues with that color myself.
> 
> Can share that our eyes are not designed for all the close up work we do. My visual therapist taught me this years ago. He recommends taking frequent breaks and exercising the eyes. Rotate them in different directions. Do visual X's to stretch them in diagonal directions. Look up the Morton system which was designed around the 1930's or earlier I think. All the current eye programs advertised today are based on it. Do a lot of blinking which we forget to do when working intensely. It keeps them lubricated. We can really ruin our vision out of ignorance.


The navy sock yarn is Think Bamboo. It is very fine and has some flecks of a lighter color, but my eyes get tired. I do need to get up a move around more.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thank you, Jane. I love Frost Flowers.
> 
> Thanks, Toni, for the cute pictures of Abby and Marie.
> 
> Pics later of the gansey. It is done!! Woohoo!


Woooooo Hooooo!!!!! YAY!!!! and it looks GREAT!!! I am sure it will fit just fine ... Now to make yours


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

A couple of pics from our trip into Strasbourg today. The French really like to decorate. Unfortunately we won't get to see it lit up. This is one place Inwould love to spend several days at.

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Wonderful dolls DFL!! you have done such great work.. and those little dolls are adorable... can we see the one you made or is it off in the mail? I agree what an adorable response from that little one... 


Sue I love that cardigan in the first photo! its so cute and it would look great on you! I love the window shopping and the store fronts... it looks like Santa is airing out his outfit


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> I really like it. It is very different from anything I have done before.... I will try to get a photo tomorrow.


Thanks for the feedback, Toni
I really need to finish the FP cowl before I can CO something new, though, because my first priority is the test knit but I am using the cowl for a break. I can't afford more distractions.
I have CO Michael's scarf, though. It required a tubular CO which I hadn't done before. I found 3 videos that show 3 different ways to do it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...a request from this cuter than cute little one who say Austyn's dollie and said "if I had a doll like that I would put her on my shelf and take really good care of her"...now who can resist that..


When you know that your work will be appreciated, it makes it worth while. Such a cute little doll.
I wish that I had my Christmas shopping done - hardly anything done yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We were in Strasbourg this morning, and found the yarn shop she recommended, but unfortunately it is closed Monday mornings, and we weren't going back in this afternoon. It looked like it had plenty of yarn. The second pic was of another store, which I would definitely gone into, but it also was closed. The third shows some more ornaments I bought.
> 
> Sue


What a pity you were unable to go shopping inside- very tantalising just looking through the window! You have found some lovely bits and pieces.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> A couple of pics from our trip into Strasbourg today. The French really like to decorate. Unfortunately we won't get to see it lit up. This is one place Inwould love to spend several days at.
> 
> Sue


I particularly like the half timbered building in the last photo- sounds like it is being a wonder filled tour.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> I really like it. It is very different from anything I have done before.
> 
> The navy yarn really needs bright lights or daylight to see what the cables are doing though. I will try to get a photo tomorrow.


My yarn is like that, too. It's a deep burgundy color. Will get a daylight photo this morning.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> We were in Strasbourg this morning, and found the yarn shop she recommended, but unfortunately it is closed Monday mornings...


The old custom! Can be a pain. 
I noticed that the store name was in French & thought that odd then it clicked that it was Strasbourg - in Alsace right near the border. I didn't realize that the Rhine came that far west.


> The third shows some more ornaments I bought.


Gorgeous, Sue - is it Battenberg Lace?
Your tree will be totally different this year!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL--adorable doll and thanx for the pattern link. My gd is going doll free so not good for me to make it. But maybe for the other girl babies, the 1 yr old and the one it is way next month. I really need to decide on what to make that little one before she arrives.


Sue--love the pics especially the street scene with the very large tudor style building. There is so much detail and whimsy in the European life style, at least historically.

Toni--so you are doing the scarf in a bamboo yarn. I was thinking about bamboo for something like the crocheted shawl pattern I posted this a.m. Do you like working with the bamboo? Is it all bamboo or a blend?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free only through December.
Chic Warmer Set by Lisa Naskrent
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chic-warmer-set

A free MKAL - starts Dec. 11th - with Superbulky yarn (but adjustable to other weights) - should knit up quickly.
MKAL Winter Affair Shawl by Garter Stitch Witch
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mkal-winter-affair-shawl
(Go here for sign-up info:
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/garter-stitch-witch/3332146/1-25)

Merry Christmas Star by Ina Rho
http://www.inart.no/merry-christmas-crochet-a-star/


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...The second pic was of another store, which I would definitely gone into...


I was looking back at the items in the "Broderie" window & noticed the "shooting" stars. I like how they made the tail with the lace.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, what a shame you were foiled by the yarnshops being CLOSED :thumbdown: 
The ornaments are pretty though :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> A couple of pics from our trip into Strasbourg today. The French really like to decorate. Unfortunately we won't get to see it lit up. This is one place Inwould love to spend several days at.
> 
> Sue


My son went there on business a few times and thought it a fantastic place. It does look wonderful in your photos!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I was looking back at the items in the "Broderie" window & noticed the "shooting" stars. I like how they made the tail with the lace.


I saw that too and thought what a cool idea!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Free only through December.
> Chic Warmer Set by Lisa Naskrent
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chic-warmer-set
> 
> ...


That Star is a neat little project to show people how to change colors in crochet.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> DFL, those dolls are so cute. She will love it. Enjoy your get together :thumbup:


:thumbup: :thumbup:



MissMelba said:


> I have big feet. No need to rip anything out, just sent them to me


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Aw, Melanie, you spoke up too late. 

Ooo, Sue. The yarn shop looks yummy. Love the ornaments.



Ronie said:


> Woooooo Hooooo!!!!! YAY!!!! and it looks GREAT!!! I am sure it will fit just fine ... Now to make yours


Thanks bunches, Ronie. I am thinking to get looking through my gansey book and get the yarn into balls and maybe get started before the new year.  But that depends on how many other gorgeous patterns Jane comes up with.

Sue, more lovely pictures. A pity you couldn't stay for a few days.

Jane, I have done a tubular cast on and it's not hard at all. Pick the results that you like best on those videos and go for it.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Toni, your new little 'monkey' and your lab are so cute together. Thanks for sharing those pics.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...But that depends on how many other gorgeous patterns Jane comes up with. ...


Don't forget that we're doing Uhura in the New Year - in case you want to join us.


> Jane, I have done a tubular cast on and it's not hard at all. Pick the results that you like best on those videos and go for it.


I have already done it - I chose one from Very Pink which had a provisional CO. I found the others more fiddly & tricky to keep the tension even.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

An update on my experiment with painting on the sugar stiffener: major fail!
It did dry quite quickly, but as I mentioned yesterday, I found it difficult to be sure that it was being applied over the whole surface. That might have made me lay it on a bit thick because it is way too thick & obscures the thread. It would have been okay if I had turned them wrong side up, though. I will probably have to go back to scratch with these: soak the sugar out & re-block.

Or the problem might have been the particular batch of sugar stiffener. I knew that it was different from the first batch that I had made - it seemed thicker & not so clear.
The clumping problem wouldn't likely have happened, even with that, if they had been soaked in water & then soaked in the sugar, then squeezed out.

I will have another go with a new batch of stiffener. With the already stiffened ones, I will just coat the back, though, to be on the safe side.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

GS will be so cozy in his lovely Gansey Bev
Lovely pics Sue and you certainly give a sense of your surroundings .
Jane ..pleased the scarf is off the needles . You get through so much .
Will look at Uhura and see if I need more yarn for that &#128521;

Unexpectedly went out for lunch with daughter and GD .It was a dog friendly place so Hector came and lay quietly under the table .I think,because more people are walking ,many places are opening their doors to dogs .
Just checked Uhura out and there is no mention of yarn or needle size unless I have missed something .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Just checked Uhura out and there is no mention of yarn or needle size unless I have missed something .


On the project page, it indicates lace weight but I checked some of the FOs & they are done with a variety of weights - I even saw one in worsted.
Melanie has already done it so perhaps she will share her experience to inform our choices.

As for needle size, the yarn weight & how open you want the lace will decide that. With the most common lace weight that I use (880y/100g), I would probably use a 3.5mm needle. With fingering (440y/100g), I would use 4mm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> GS will be so cozy in his lovely Gansey Bev
> Lovely pics Sue and you certainly give a sense of your surroundings .
> Jane ..pleased the scarf is off the needles . You get through so much .
> Will look at Uhura and see if I need more yarn for that 😉
> ...


I don't think it would ever happen in New Zealand- dogs and food are forbidden by law- the only exception is Guide Dogs. It is a carry over from the days when Hydatids was a real problem here. So glad you had an enjoyable time, Ann!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, what a shame you were foiled by the yarnshops being CLOSED :thumbdown:
> The ornaments are pretty though :thumbup:


Could have been a call ahead by her DH?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> A couple of pics from our trip into Strasbourg today. The French really like to decorate. Unfortunately we won't get to see it lit up. This is one place Inwould love to spend several days at.
> 
> Sue


Wonderful photos, Sue. Sorry you weren't able to go into those shops. They look like they would have been fun to explore. Love the little ornaments you bought!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Okay, here's my Cables and Lace Advent Scarf (Tricia-Sock Madness) through Day 6. The color is a little off - it's actually a true burgundy where this photo makes it look a little on the rust-colored side. It's a fun project to knit.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> We were in Strasbourg this morning, and found the yarn shop she recommended, but unfortunately it is closed Monday mornings, and we weren't going back in this afternoon. It looked like it had plenty of yarn. The second pic was of another store, which I would definitely gone into, but it also was closed. The third shows some more ornaments I bought.
> 
> Sue


So close! It would have been fun to check that place out! Those are pretty ornaments, Sue!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks for the feedback, Toni
> I really need to finish the FP cowl before I can CO something new, though, because my first priority is the test knit but I am using the cowl for a break. I can't afford more distractions.
> I have CO Michael's scarf, though. It required a tubular CO which I hadn't done before. I found 3 videos that show 3 different ways to do it.


You are welcome!

Which pattern did you decide on for Michael? I have never heard of a tubular cast on.

I added to my list last night. My step dad is VERY Irish and I keep picturing a cabled scarf wrapped around his neck for Christmas. I don't have any nice green like I was imagining, but a soft brown tweed. The chart had a couple of the cable instructions backward, after a second go I think that I have it all sorted.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Toni--so you are doing the scarf in a bamboo yarn. I was thinking about bamboo for something like the crocheted shawl pattern I posted this a.m. Do you like working with the bamboo? Is it all bamboo or a blend?


It is a bamboo and wool blend, very soft.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam--so glad you posted the Advent scarf. The charts looked very interesting but so much more alive IRL. It is very interesting and make me think more about doing it.. What yarn/wt are you using? I have some wonderful yarns in fingering wt looking for a super special project.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is a bamboo and wool blend, very soft.


Sounds yummy. What wt is the yarn?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb said:


> GS will be so cozy in his lovely Gansey Bev


Thanks, Ann.  Sounds as if you had a lovely lunch. 

Pam, you are off to a great start. Love the color.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam--so glad you posted the Advent scarf. The charts looked very interesting but so much more alive IRL. It is very interesting and make me think more about doing it.. What yarn/wt are you using? I have some wonderful yarns in fingering wt looking for a super special project.


It really is a fun project. I'm using Knit Picks Galileo in their Valentine colorway. It's a sport weight yarn and it's really lovely to work with. Fingering weight would be great for this project.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ann.  Sounds as if you had a lovely lunch.
> 
> Pam, you are off to a great start. Love the color.


Thank you, Bev!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Could have been a call ahead by her DH?


Has yours done this to you?
Devious!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Okay, here's my Cables and Lace Advent Scarf (Tricia-Sock Madness) through Day 6. The color is a little off - it's actually a true burgundy where this photo makes it look a little on the rust-colored side. It's a fun project to knit.


Oh, that's quite interesting!
Looking good. My favourite colour!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It really is a fun project. I'm using Knit Picks Galileo in their Valentine colorway. It's a sport weight yarn and it's really lovely to work with. Fingering weight would be great for this project.


That yarn has such a nice sheen to it. I have enjoyed the bamboo and bamboo blends that I have tried. That fiber also has such a wonderful drape to it and seems to impart that quality to whatever it is blended with. Toni is also using this fiber blend on her current scarf and liking it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Which pattern did you decide on for Michael? I have never heard of a tubular cast on.


Fretboard by Amy van de Laar
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fretboard
The BO is designed to match. It gives a continuous edge - so you can't see a ridge for either CO or BO.


> The chart had a couple of the cable instructions backward, after a second go I think that I have it all sorted.


Is this the Sock madness one that you are referring to? If so can you give a heads up on the error?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, that's quite interesting!
> Looking good. My favourite colour!


Thanks, Jane!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Okay, here's my Cables and Lace Advent Scarf (Tricia-Sock Madness) through Day 6. The color is a little off - it's actually a true burgundy where this photo makes it look a little on the rust-colored side. It's a fun project to knit.


Looking good, Pam!!!

I need to take advantage of the afternoon sun and get off of here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Okay, here's my Cables and Lace Advent Scarf (Tricia-Sock Madness) through Day 6. The color is a little off - it's actually a true burgundy where this photo makes it look a little on the rust-colored side. It's a fun project to knit.


It looks a really interesting design, Pam- well done!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Is this the Sock madness one that you are referring to? If so can you give a heads up on the error?


no, it was a Celtic cable chart for a neck cowl type thing. She had a note in the description that there was a chart problem - that must have been it. She was working on it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks a really interesting design, Pam- well done!


Thsnk you, Julie. The pattern certainly keeps you interested.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Looking good, Pam!!!
> 
> I need to take advantage of the afternoon sun and get off of here.


Thank you, Toni!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Toni, your new little 'monkey' and your lab are so cute together. Thanks for sharing those pics.


You are welcome, Chris!

Tanya, the Think Bamboo is a sock yarn. The band labels it a #1.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That fretboard pattern is great, Jane! Michael will love it!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lots of interesting things going on in your Advent scarf Pam. Nice cable work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thsnk you, Julie. The pattern certainly keeps you interested.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

DFL, sounds like you are right on target for getting everything done! Love that sweet doll. I am sure it will be well loved!

Bev, glad that the sweater will be the right length after blocking. That is a relief for you I'm sure.

Sue, Wonderful shops you got to window shop at. Very pretty ornaments that you did get to buy. And the decorations in the town are so unique. Wonderful buildings to look at as well.

Jane, interesting observations about the sugar mixture and painting it on. 
Love the scarf you are doing for Michael. That tubular cast on will be nice. 

Ann, how nice to be able to Hector with you for lunch. And how nice that he was so well behaved!

Love how your cables and lace scarf is coming along Pam. It is a fun knit and keeps things interesting with watching where the cables will go next. I am up to day 7 chart, but haven't taken a recent picture yet.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

I saw these and thought they were such a hoot! They are free through December, so download now so you don't miss out!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/santa-trousers-cutlery-holder


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Lots of interesting things going on in your Advent scarf Pam. Nice cable work.


Thank you, Melanie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Love how your cables and lace scarf is coming along Pam. It is a fun knit and keeps things interesting with watching where the cables will go next. I am up to day 7 chart, but haven't taken a recent picture yet.


Thank you, Caryn. I'm working on Day 7 now. I haven't been very good about getting photos taken either. Looking forward to seeing a progress photo of yours.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I saw these and thought they were such a hoot! They are free through December, so download now so you don't miss out!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/santa-trousers-cutlery-holder


Those are way too cute!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

A couple more pics of Strasbourg. 

Sue


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sue ..lovely pics .
Melanie ..how astute to think Paul had called ahead .
Pam ..good start .Isn't it annoying when the colour is portrayed differently on the comp ? Now I am wishing I had started this as I love doing cables .
Caryn ..it was very fortunate that mad Hector decided to be calm Hector !
Toni ...say hello to step dad from a fellow Celt .I am always interested to know why people travelled so far from their roots.So many too .In here we have Julie and Sue .and anyone I may not know about ? My great grandparents left Ireland but only went to Wales (an hour by sea )but one of their children went to Canada .
Julie ..thank you .
Jane ...Fretwork scarf is super .
Making good headway with the socks I am doing .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Okay, here's my Cables and Lace Advent Scarf (Tricia-Sock Madness) through Day 6. The color is a little off - it's actually a true burgundy where this photo makes it look a little on the rust-colored side. It's a fun project to knit.


Lovely. It does look fun to do :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Okay, here's my Cables and Lace Advent Scarf (Tricia-Sock Madness) through Day 6. The color is a little off - it's actually a true burgundy where this photo makes it look a little on the rust-colored side. It's a fun project to knit.


Drat. Double post!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you, Ann and Norma.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Elizabeth, the Santa cutlery holders are great!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, more great photos. Did you find any presents? I remember when we lived inthe Netherlands my son has gifts from St Nicklaus and from Father Christmas. What a lovely time he had!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here it is!!


Yay! Nice work, Bev. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The small projects are pretty good, aren't they? If you feel that you've gone wrong, you don't begrudge the time. When it goes right, you get almost immediate positive reinforcement - & a little prize at the end.


That is it exactly, Jane. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> A couple more pics of Strasbourg.
> 
> Sue


Ever hopeful!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Okay, here's my Cables and Lace Advent Scarf (Tricia-Sock Madness) through Day 6. The color is a little off - it's actually a true burgundy where this photo makes it look a little on the rust-colored side. It's a fun project to knit.


Pam this is beautiful!! it is going to be a great scarf


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Found this on Pinterest this a.m. scrolling through a crochet board with lots of nice and small things but this popped up. It is very like the Moogly? crochet kerchief I did last Spring. It is lacey and light and might be a nice project for those wanting to expand their crochet skills and end up with something very comfortable to wear.
> 
> http://makemydaycreative.com/2014/05/02/summer-sprigs-lace-scarf/


That is pretty, Tanya. I've saved it, thank you.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue that looks great! are those canals too? it seems like such a beautiful place to spend the holiday's! all the decorations are great


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> A couple of pics from our trip into Strasbourg today. The French really like to decorate. Unfortunately we won't get to see it lit up. This is one place Inwould love to spend several days at.
> 
> Sue


Love your pics, Sue. What a shame those shops were closed, would be so good to browse. Love those little ornaments too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Pam this is beautiful!! it is going to be a great scarf


Thank you, Ronie!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> On the project page, it indicates lace weight but I checked some of the FOs & they are done with a variety of weights - I even saw one in worsted.
> Melanie has already done it so perhaps she will share her experience to inform our choices.
> 
> As for needle size, the yarn weight & how open you want the lace will decide that. With the most common lace weight that I use (880y/100g), I would probably use a 3.5mm needle. With fingering (440y/100g), I would use 4mm.


When we were first discussing it some one, maybe you Jane, suggested a different one by the same designer. I can't remember what it was for the life of me. I'll have to go searching.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Okay, here's my Cables and Lace Advent Scarf (Tricia-Sock Madness) through Day 6. The color is a little off - it's actually a true burgundy where this photo makes it look a little on the rust-colored side. It's a fun project to knit.


Looks gorgeous, Pam.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Elizabeth, the Santa cutlery holders are great!


I agree. Really cute.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Okay, here's my Cables and Lace Advent Scarf (Tricia-Sock Madness) through Day 6. The color is a little off - it's actually a true burgundy where this photo makes it look a little on the rust-colored side. It's a fun project to knit.


That looks so interesting...I need to get that on my needles!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--what a great pattern for a young man. Wish it were a free pattern as I know a man who would love it and a scarf for him is on my list of todo's.

Sue--Strasbourg feels like a wonderful place: so charming and the waterway/canal thru the town just adds to the ambiance. Shopping must be a lot of fun with all those unique pieces you are showing us.

Ann--there is nothing to stop you from picking up the needles and CO for the Advent scarf now. No need to do it now. I am still thinking about doing it myself.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> ....Toni ...say hello to step dad from a fellow Celt .I am always interested to know why people travelled so far from their roots.So many too .In here we have Julie and Sue .and anyone I may not know about ? My great grandparents left Ireland but only went to Wales (an hour by sea )but one of their children went to Canada .....


I'm thinking they came because the farm land was being used for pasture land for sheep. There were some pretty strong feelings for many years, I've been told.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> A couple more pics of Strasbourg.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Looks gorgeous, Pam.


Thank you, Linda!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> That looks so interesting...I need to get that on my needles!!!


It is, DFL. A fun knit.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> You are welcome, Chris!
> 
> Tanya, the Think Bamboo is a sock yarn. The band labels it a #1.


Interesting that the yarn only links to Ravelry. The label doesnt seem to have its own webpage. Did you buy it thru Ravelry?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> A couple more pics of Strasbourg.
> 
> Sue


Love these, Sue. My favorite one is the top one with all the reflections in that water. Gorgeous.

Elizabeth, cute Santa's pants. 



linda09 said:


> Yay! Nice work, Bev. :thumbup:


Thanks, Linda.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Interesting that the yarn only links to Ravelry. The label doesnt seem to have its own webpage. Did you buy it thru Ravelry?


I got it last year from Amazon. That is the only place that I have seen it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Sue ..lovely pics .
> Melanie ..how astute to think Paul had called ahead .
> Pam ..good start .Isn't it annoying when the colour is portrayed differently on the comp ? Now I am wishing I had started this as I love doing cables .
> Caryn ..it was very fortunate that mad Hector decided to be calm Hector !
> ...


My friend who passed 2 yrs ago left Haiti for political reasons. He never ceased feeling being a refugee and all his writings talked about it. One of my close friends expatriated herself several yrs ago from the US because of the racism and general political situation. She was not an activist type but was very sharp and aware. She sought refuge in a small country by the warm waters south of us. Another woman who used to be a friend/acquaintance left England due to the class limitations placed on her as well as the sexist ones. She has done quite well here going back to visit family and reconnect with roots. I can list many other people I have known and all of them left their roots for these types of reasons. The great Irish migration was due to British practices which impoverished so many with starvation being common. Coming here in those earlier days of the 18c-early 20c allowed people to recreate themselves and we wound up with several low lives who became millionaires founding wealthy dynasties. We saw the same thing in the US with people moving westward to escape poor circumstances and invent themselves anew. Of course there are those romantic cases where people met foreigners, fell in love and moved across the pond. The list of reasons is many but mainly people leave their homelands because of extremely stressful situations. Think of the Syrian migration being caused today due to gruesome war conditions. Of course we should never forget enslavement which creates involuntary emigration.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I got it last year from Amazon. That is the only place that I have seen it.


Must be a very small company located somewhere not easily accessible in this market.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Just checking in so this new thread will attach to my email. Thank you for all the great ideas.

I posted this this morning, if you want to see what I quickly worked up this last weekend (besides 8 doz. cookies for the Good News Rescue Mission Children's party)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-376569-1.html


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> Just checking in so this new thread will attach to my email. Thank you for all the great ideas.
> 
> I posted this this morning, if you want to see what I quickly worked up this last weekend (besides 8 doz. cookies for the Good News Rescue Mission Children's party)
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-376569-1.html


Those are great, MrsMurdog, and what a thoughtful gift. I'm sure they'll be very much appreciated.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> Just checking in so this new thread will attach to my email. Thank you for all the great ideas.
> 
> I posted this this morning, if you want to see what I quickly worked up this last weekend (besides 8 doz. cookies for the Good News Rescue Mission Children's party)
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-376569-1.html


What a nice thoughtful thing to do--both ventures!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> Just checking in so this new thread will attach to my email. Thank you for all the great ideas.
> 
> I posted this this morning, if you want to see what I quickly worked up this last weekend (besides 8 doz. cookies for the Good News Rescue Mission Children's party)
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-376569-1.html


When my mother was a young woman working in an office this type of item was commonly available, although not quite so pretty. They had to work with carbon paper when typing so sleeves and cuffs needed protection. Very nice gift.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Sue ..lovely pics .
> Melanie ..how astute to think Paul had called ahead .
> Pam ..good start .Isn't it annoying when the colour is portrayed differently on the comp ? Now I am wishing I had started this as I love doing cables .
> Caryn ..it was very fortunate that mad Hector decided to be calm Hector !
> ...


Just read this post more carefully- we were brought out here when I was 9/nearly 10, by my father's yearning for freedom from a controlling father on his account. He also had a hankering for warmer climates having spent the war years in the Middle East from Egypt, through to Iraq (he could pass as an Arab when dressed so). I've never lost my hankering for the hills of my homeland- I don't think Scots do, and for the bagpipes, an instrument often made fun of, but the skirl of the pipes reduces me usually to tears. I was gifted a passage home in 2011, by one of my cousins, and that was fantastic- I could happily spend six months revisiting places significant from childhood, and would love to have time in the places my mother used to talk so fondly of. I did at least get to York, but because of the bad riots in London did not get to any of the magnificent museum/art galleries that I could lose myself in. But with my daughter and grandchildren being here, and at that time Fale as well it was not practicable to think of remaining.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> When we were first discussing it some one, maybe you Jane, suggested a different one by the same designer. I can't remember what it was for the life of me. I'll have to go searching.


Was it Winter Rose?
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winter-rose-5


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> ...I posted this this morning...


They are lovely. I never thought of these having such a practical purpose.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> When my mother was a young woman working in an office this type of item was commonly available...


They were part of our school uniform - with a matching collar.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until December 13th
Nimbus Lace Cowl by Christopher Salas
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nimbus-lace-cowl

Growing Star by Meta van Essen
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/growing-star

Atlantic Lace Shawl by Esther Chandler
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/atlantic-lace-shawl

Newest flake in her collection
Snowflake Wishes 5 by Joanna Gait 
http://www.wishesintherain.net/2015/12/free-pattern-snowflake-wishes-5.html

Modified Diamond Lace Scarf by Joanna Brandt
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/modified-diamond-lace-scarf

Rhiannon by Grace Fearon
http://www.emilyandthe.com/rhiannon


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Was it Winter Rose?
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winter-rose-5


Yes!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MrsMurdog, what lovely cuffs! And what a nice gesture.

Thanks for the Modified Diamond Lace scarf. Looks yummy, Jane.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I thought about presenting the below photo(s) --> without wings and now with.



MissMelba said:


> I have big feet. No need to rip anything out, just sent them to me


My twin!!!!? At least around the toe area I am wider.


eshlemania said:


> Also, I undid my Breaking Heart Socks to the heel flap so I could shorten it and make them fit my foot better. Yes, I am marking the pattern, because I am planning on making them again. That will be my car project for awhile. It shouldn't take long. But I will be able to wear them then.


Mark away! Without my notes...repeating socks that are structurally identical would be impossible.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I thought about presenting the below photo(s) --> without wings and now with....


Lovely tatting, Karen


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Yes!


I had noted that you were interested in Winter Rose. Are you still going to do it? I love that one.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That is an amazing seahorse dragon, Karen!!! I like the color changes.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I had noted that you were interested in Winter Rose. Are you still going to do it? I love that one.


Winter Rose is so pretty!

In the process I discovered that I hadn't saved Uhura yet! Yikes!!! It is now though!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

TLL said:


> That is an amazing seahorse dragon, Karen!!! I like the color changes.


One nice thing I can cite to anyone buying tatted work from me...if it survives my tugging on the circles and chains...it will not tear up easily for YOU! So far, only the blue and white 20 or 30 weight thread is parting ways without provocation.

There was a next to final ring on the wing that suddenly snapped. You cannot see the "fix" from the photo-scan. I'm getting better...and faster. Only 3 total days now. I had a major sleep attack, just as I started on the wing join. I'm feeling MUCH better now. :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is an amazing seahorse dragon, Karen!!! I like the color changes.


She has made a lovely job of this!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> She has made a lovely job of this!


She sure has!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MrsMurdog said:


> Just checking in so this new thread will attach to my email. Thank you for all the great ideas.
> 
> I posted this this morning, if you want to see what I quickly worked up this last weekend (besides 8 doz. cookies for the Good News Rescue Mission Children's party)
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-376569-1.html


I loved the cuffs! You have been busy. 8 doz, phew :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I thought about presenting the below photo(s) --> without wings and now with.
> 
> Mark away! Without my notes...repeating socks that are structurally identical would be impossible.


Fabulous! I am glad you are feeling better :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I thought about presenting the below photo(s) --> without wings and now with.
> 
> Mark away! Without my notes...repeating socks that are structurally identical would be impossible.


Your tatting knows no bounds Karen. What a fun piece to have done. Is it your pattern?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Was it Winter Rose?
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winter-rose-5


Yes, that is the one. thank you, Jane. I quite like the idea of making it but am not sure what circular shawls are like to wear. Has anyone tried?
I have so many "Shall I? Shan't I?" ideas circling my fuzzy brain at the moment. Can't seem to make a decision, so I'll keep going with what I am doing and wait for the ideas to resolve themselves in their own good time.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I thought about presenting the below photo(s) --> without wings and now with.
> 
> Mark away! Without my notes...repeating socks that are structurally identical would be impossible.


Love your seahorse dragon, Karen.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

More beautiful Strasbourg pictures Sue. Hope your shoes were filled with goodies!

MrsMurdog, love those lacy cuffs. What a clever idea! How wonderful of you to make all those cookies too!

Karen, lovely seahorse dragon tatting. I like the changing colors in the thread!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I love your seahorse, Karen. It looks great and the color change is perfect. Like sunlight dabbling through water.

We went on a hike last night. And this fellow was a curious about us as we were about him.  We also saw a beaver swimmming under the water, heard a red tail hawk call and heard the owls preparing for dusk. We did get lost, but were able to find our way out without too much fussing. We are getting to know the trails. They are made for bikes, so they curly cue around and around and the map is skimpy.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, the is very sweet! It sounds like a wonderful hike.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I love your seahorse, Karen. It looks great and the color change is perfect. Like sunlight dabbling through water.
> 
> We went on a hike last night. And this fellow was a curious about us as we were about him.  We also saw a beaver swimmming under the water, heard a red tail hawk call and heard the owls preparing for dusk. We did get lost, but were able to find our way out without too much fussing. We are getting to know the trails. They are made for bikes, so they curly cue around and around and the map is skimpy.


Sounds really wonderful, Bev!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--so good you can still hike. That deer looks like a young one. 

My outdoors activity was bringing in a load of firewood and at best I could get about 1/2 hr turning the garlic bed. The soil was so cold that my fingers were freezing. So back indoors to go thru some more paper piles. Did make some headway lowering the paper towers and got rid of one small pile on the floor early this a.m. Not as refreshing as your hiking.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I love your seahorse, Karen. It looks great and the color change is perfect. Like sunlight dabbling through water.
> 
> We went on a hike last night. And this fellow was a curious about us as we were about him.  We also saw a beaver swimmming under the water, heard a red tail hawk call and heard the owls preparing for dusk. We did get lost, but were able to find our way out without too much fussing. We are getting to know the trails. They are made for bikes, so they curly cue around and around and the map is skimpy.


Awww, cute


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I thought about presenting the below photo(s) --> without wings and now with.


Wonderful


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

This is definitely for yarnaholics. On todays KP forum this product was discussed. The first link is to the article on paper yarn; the second is a list of all known fibers.

http://www.swicofil.com/products.html

http://www.swicofil.com/products.html


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I thought about presenting the below photo(s) --> without wings and now with.


Love your ocean dragon!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I had noted that you were interested in Winter Rose. Are you still going to do it? I love that one.


In my spare time! :XD:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Yes, that is the one. thank you, Jane. I quite like the idea of making it but am not sure what circular shawls are like to wear. Has anyone tried?
> I have so many "Shall I? Shan't I?" ideas circling my fuzzy brain at the moment. Can't seem to make a decision, so I'll keep going with what I am doing and wait for the ideas to resolve themselves in their own good time.


The good news and the bad news on wearing circular shawls: The Good News: they are doubled so give more warmth; The Bad News: once they are doubled for wearing, the lace gets all jumbled on top of itself and no one can see all the work you did. Solution? Make circular shawls out of cotton and use them as tablecloths! :lol:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> We went on a hike last night. And this fellow was a curious about us as we were about him.  We also saw a beaver swimmming under the water, heard a red tail hawk call and heard the owls preparing for dusk. We did get lost, but were able to find our way out without too much fussing. We are getting to know the trails. They are made for bikes, so they curly cue around and around and the map is skimpy.


You are getting some fun hiking in! This little guy thinks so, too!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I love your seahorse, Karen. It looks great and the color change is perfect. Like sunlight dabbling through water.
> 
> We went on a hike last night. And this fellow was a curious about us as we were about him.  We also saw a beaver swimmming under the water, heard a red tail hawk call and heard the owls preparing for dusk. We did get lost, but were able to find our way out without too much fussing. We are getting to know the trails. They are made for bikes, so they curly cue around and around and the map is skimpy.


Getting lost is part of the fun usually, isn't it. Your little fellow looks well camouflaged. cute.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> The good news and the bad news on wearing circular shawls: The Good News: they are doubled so give more warmth; The Bad News: once they are doubled for wearing, the lace gets all jumbled on top of itself and no one can see all the work you did. Solution? Make circular shawls out of cotton and use them as tablecloths! :lol:


The tablecloth idea is good, though I don't have a circular table any more. If I did it in a pale colour it may work as a decorative topper on top of a dark ,plain cloth - I'll have to think about that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> The tablecloth idea is good, though I don't have a circular table any more. If I did it in a pale colour it may work as a decorative topper on top of a dark ,plain cloth - I'll have to think about that.


The only circular shawl I have knitted was used as a floor covering sometimes when my first Grand child was tiny, and still relatively immobile. - it showed the design nicely - I must see if I can locate the photo- I keep wanting to use the German spelling _ foto_ is so much easier to type!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, cute picture. I love the little bit of green and red berry that shows too. I was wondering are you hiking at a specific place near your home? (since the past few weeks I don't actually get to read everything, I just skim through, I probably missed something that stated this) 

Sue, I love your vacation pics - keep them coming. 

Karen, I love your tatting pictures too. You must be a speed demon with that tatting, no wonder you broke a needle. 

And in case anyone needs further encouragement to do the cables and lace scarf - here is my picture up to clue 6.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Bev, cute picture. I love the little bit of green and red berry that shows too. I was wondering are you hiking at a specific place near your home? (since the past few weeks I don't actually get to read everything, I just skim through, I probably missed something that stated this)
> 
> Sue, I love your vacation pics - keep them coming.
> 
> ...


That is looking really great, Chris!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Bev, thanks for sharing your enjoyable and challenging hike with us. Those were some unique sights and sounds. 

Congratulations on conquering another pile, Tanya. For me, that is its own kind of stress reliever. :thumbup:

Elizabeth, I appreciate the confirmation of my suspicions for how circular shawls work out.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...And in case anyone needs further encouragement to do the cables and lace scarf - here is my picture up to clue 6.


That is beautiful, Chris!

I am just a few rows behind you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

just received--big discount on lace knitting by Romi Hill. know many of you like her work.

http://www.interweavestore.com/new-lace-knitting-designs-for-wide-open-spaces?utm_source=emedia_sale&utm_campaign=kd-rsb-sale-151208&utm_content=804920_KP151208-B&utm_medium=email


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Jane--what a great pattern for a young man. Wish it were a free pattern as I know a man who would love it and a scarf for him is on my list of todo's.
> 
> Sue--Strasbourg feels like a wonderful place: so charming and the waterway/canal thru the town just adds to the ambiance. Shopping must be a lot of fun with all those unique pieces you are showing us.
> 
> _Ann--there is nothing to stop you from picking up the needles and CO for the Advent scarf now. No need to do it now. I am still thinking about doing it myself_.


I know what you mean!! it is such a great looking scarf and looks like it would not get boring  with wonderful results


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Bev, cute picture. I love the little bit of green and red berry that shows too. I was wondering are you hiking at a specific place near your home? (since the past few weeks I don't actually get to read everything, I just skim through, I probably missed something that stated this)
> 
> Sue, I love your vacation pics - keep them coming.
> 
> ...


Love it in the light color. Almost too beautiful for a scarf that will get crushed in the wearing. Wouldn't it make a great panel on a very long shawl, or a horizontal panel on a wide stole? Can even see using segments for a panel on a sweater.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I know what you mean!! it is such a great looking scarf and looks like it would not get boring  with wonderful results


If I ever get paid for the work being done, I might just break down and buy this pattern.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Bev, thanks for sharing your enjoyable and challenging hike with us. Those were some unique sights and sounds.
> 
> Congratulations on conquering another pile, Tanya. For me, that is its own kind of stress reliever. :thumbup:
> 
> Elizabeth, I appreciate the confirmation of my suspicions for how circular shawls work out.


The stress is when the piles are so overwhelming I cannot even think--part of my inertia in not knitting. The relief for me is when I can see a couple of reclaimed feet of floor or desk/table top space. If I can figure out how to get to some file drawers blocked by the boxes/piles of paper, etc, then perhaps I can clean them out and have room for filing more current materials.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Was it Winter Rose?
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winter-rose-5


I just dipped my toes into all of MMario's designs.. oh my gosh I can see why there is such a nice following.. is it Her or His designs? .. I am not sure but they are stunning.. I am liking one of the 'Queen' shawls too


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Mrs Murdog those are great!! I love the idea.. I have a book on wrist warmers.. I thought these were like a wristwarmer only longer to protect the sleeves 

Karen that is wonderfully inventive... almost like a sea-dragon 

Chris this is really coming along.. everytime I see it I like it even more... if my money wasn't so tight I'd join in the fun .. but with less than part time hours right now it is impossible to justify extra spending 

I never got to the cookies last night but we are making them today.. hubby has another meeting and won't be coming home for lunch.. I am now getting suspicious.. I wonder if he is making the pot rack he has been talking about for the last few years.. OMG when do they become huge procrastinators.. he use to be such a go getter and now he rarely gets anything done LOL unless it has to do with 'Golf'!!! it is his tension release so I don't question his golf games... 
I got the last of my shopping done.. oh I shouldn't say last.. I have a few things in the gift shop I want to pick up but the majority of it is done.. we don't do big ticket items! I don't like the stress of paying for them  so we have several little things.. I am itching to see what he got at JoAnnes  Oh my gosh I need to stop thinking about it.. we have weeks until Christmas.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> The stress is when the piles are so overwhelming I cannot even think--part of my inertia in not knitting. The relief for me is when I can see a couple of reclaimed feet of floor or desk/table top space. If I can figure out how to get to some file drawers blocked by the boxes/piles of paper, etc, then perhaps I can clean them out and have room for filing more current materials.


I hope you can make great progress today!!! it feels so good to have all the clutter gone and the house looking beautiful again


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I hope you can make great progress today!!! it feels so good to have all the clutter gone and the house looking beautiful again


Maybe later today as I am about to leave for a small job but 1.5 hrs of driving and then the report writing. I am finally getting the energy gathered for such paper sorting and cleaning out. It does feel good.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> The tablecloth idea is good, though I don't have a circular table any more. If I did it in a pale colour it may work as a decorative topper on top of a dark ,plain cloth - I'll have to think about that.


I use the Rona Shawl as a topper. Looks great!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> And in case anyone needs further encouragement to do the cables and lace scarf - here is my picture up to clue 6.


Wow, Chris! This is awesome!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Love your seahorse dragon, Karen.


Me, too, Karen. It's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I love your seahorse, Karen. It looks great and the color change is perfect. Like sunlight dabbling through water.
> 
> We went on a hike last night. And this fellow was a curious about us as we were about him.  We also saw a beaver swimmming under the water, heard a red tail hawk call and heard the owls preparing for dusk. We did get lost, but were able to find our way out without too much fussing. We are getting to know the trails. They are made for bikes, so they curly cue around and around and the map is skimpy.


Sounds like a wonderful hike and a truly precious photo!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> The tablecloth idea is good, though I don't have a circular table any more. If I did it in a pale colour it may work as a decorative topper on top of a dark ,plain cloth - I'll have to think about that.


Really good idea by both you and Elizabeth, Linda. Have to do some thinking also.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Bev, cute picture. I love the little bit of green and red berry that shows too. I was wondering are you hiking at a specific place near your home? (since the past few weeks I don't actually get to read everything, I just skim through, I probably missed something that stated this)
> 
> Sue, I love your vacation pics - keep them coming.
> 
> ...


It looks good, Chris! I finished up Day 7 last night.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Maybe later today as I am about to leave for a small job but 1.5 hrs of driving and then the report writing. I am finally getting the energy gathered for such paper sorting and cleaning out. It does feel good.


It does feel good to have the energy going to get that sort of work taken care of. And it feels wonderful to have it all done and cleared away!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ... am not sure what circular shawls are like to wear. Has anyone tried?


Well, you know the ongoing story of my Montego...
I told myself that I wouldn't do another circular until I managed to block that one but I do love the Winter Rose.
I've seen pics of people wearing them doubled - so it would fit like a double layer of a crescent, I suppose. I have seen others with the top folded down so far so that about 3/4 of circle was used to wrap. That would make it hang down further in the back.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> In my spare time! :XD:


What's that? Please explain - where can one get some?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...And in case anyone needs further encouragement to do the cables and lace scarf - here is my picture up to clue 6.


Looking great, Chris!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> What's that? Please explain - where can one get some?


My source ran out, so I am searching for a new vendor. Will keep you posted on progress.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, the is very sweet! It sounds like a wonderful hike.


Oh, it was. We are hiking as often as we can.  Unfortunately it is delaying decorating for Christmas. But when it gets cold cold and/or snowy, we won't be able to go.



Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds really wonderful, Bev!


Oh, it was, except for the getting lost part. 



tamarque said:


> Bev--so good you can still hike. That deer looks like a young one.


We've noticed that all the deer are used to people and will tend to meander away if you pay to much attention to them. This one however followed us a bit.  Well, you are getting outside and you did get stuff accomplished. That's all good.



MissMelba said:


> Awww, cute


We thought so too. 



dogyarns said:


> You are getting some fun hiking in! This little guy thinks so, too!


Yes, for as long as we can. 



linda09 said:


> Getting lost is part of the fun usually, isn't it. Your little fellow looks well camouflaged. cute.


Thanks all. We are having so much fun. Things at home are not getting done. 



KittyChris said:


> Bev, cute picture. I love the little bit of green and red berry that shows too. I was wondering are you hiking at a specific place near your home?[/KittyChris]
> 
> Thanks, Chris. Yes, this place is 5 min away from our house. We've known it was there, but had only gone a few times, and stayed only on the paved trail. Now we are having fun exploring all the bike and hiking trails. Love your cables and lace scarf!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> What's that? Please explain - where can one get some?


duh! sort of chuckle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> My source ran out, so I am searching for a new vendor. Will keep you posted on progress.


lol!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...big discount on lace knitting by Romi Hill...


I had to purchase that as soon as the email came in this morning.
I had it on my Wish List on Amazon - dithering about paying that price when I already had so many patterns. I would rather the actual book but this price was hard to resist. It cost abut $8CAD in the end.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, it was, except for the getting lost part.


Mean't to refer to all the animal contact!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely scarf, Chris :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I hope you can make great progress today!!! it feels so good to have all the clutter gone and the house looking beautiful again


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> My source ran out, so I am searching for a new vendor. Will keep you posted on progress.


Yes, Elizabeth, please keep us posted.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

TLL said:


> That is beautiful, Chris!
> 
> I am just a few rows behind you.


I am waiting on a picture . . . .


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Yes, Elizabeth, please keep us posted.


Yes, I'd like to know, too.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks good, Chris! I finished up Day 7 last night.


I was falling asleep last night, only got about 6 rows done before I called it quits. I know better than to knit when I am that tired. 

and thanks everyone for your kind remarks on my scarf.

Tanya, that is a very good idea, as I have 4 balls of yarn, maybe when I run out of the second ball I will bind off and start a new panel and then sew them together. THANKS

oh, and I forgot before,
Mrs. Murdog, that was such an excellent idea to come up with little wrist warmers to protect her sleeves, they are beautiful.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Yes, Elizabeth, please keep us posted.


 :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, I'd like to know, too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> I know better than to knit when I am that tired.


You are a much smarter woman than I am!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mean't to refer to all the animal contact!


Yes, that has been quite awesome. It makes it a joy to hike. On our way to our house this morning we passed a pond out in the country and saw 5 beavers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, that has been quite awesome. It makes it a joy to hike. On our way to our house this morning we passed a pond out in the country and saw 5 beavers.


Were they doing their Beaver thing and working on construction, or is it the wrong time of year?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

FYI: my Advent Scarf so far


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> FYI: my Advent Scarf so far


It's quite an amazing design Toni.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> FYI: my Advent Scarf so far


Adding onto the on that you already started gave you a nice head start!
Looks great, Toni. How wide is it?
I agree with Tanya, it will be a shame to have the design hidden as a scarf - wonder if it can be wide enough for a wrap.
Only 54 stitches, though. Sport weight would be a bit wider...


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Getting back to snowflakes. I have twice started Sally V George snowflake #3. The first time, I gave up when I ended after round 2 with a 5 point star. The second time I ended after round three with a pretty little snowflake that looks nothing like the photo. It looks more like the center of flake #8.

I seem to not be understanding round 2: "ch2 sk next sc, sc in next sc. Is the sc referred to here on the "chain 7" or on the "ring"?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Your tatting knows no bounds Karen. What a fun piece to have done. Is it your pattern?





Ronie said:


> Karen that is wonderfully inventive... almost like a sea-dragon


No. This is another tatter's creation...but I am increasing my skills. The area around the "ear" of the seahorse was an interesting lesson in changing direction.
That is the title the inventor gave it - Seahorse Dragon.



eshlemania said:


> We went on a hike last night. And this fellow was a curious about us as we were about him. We also saw a beaver swimmming under the water, heard a red tail hawk call and heard the owls preparing for dusk. We did get lost, but were able to find our way out without too much fussing. We are getting to know the trails. They are made for bikes, so they curly cue around and around and the map is skimpy.


Did you choose black and white...or was this an unexpected bonus?



Lurker 2 said:


> The only circular shawl I have knitted was used as a floor covering sometimes when my first Grand child was tiny, and still relatively immobile. - it showed the design nicely - I must see if I can locate the photo- I keep wanting to use the German spelling foto is so much easier to type!


Go for the alternate spelling! It will mean FEWER keystrokes. I'm about to switch to using the alternate phrase-word.



KittyChris said:


> Karen, I love your tatting pictures too. You must be a speed demon with that tatting, no wonder you broke a needle.


Now all y'all know why I'm shopping for more needles. *MUST* have a working needle to handle the LONG sections. That inner, large teardrop of the 4 heart doily is one of the many reasons. 15 and 10 are the longest section parts...2 of the 15, 1 of 10, 2 of 3. Enough said? All in one "section".



KittyChris said:


> I was falling asleep last night, only got about 6 rows done before I called it quits. I know better than to knit when I am that tired.


Try one section of a new ornament I'm tatting. I stopped finally before the last chain...after a brief catnap.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> FYI: my Advent Scarf so far


It looks great, Toni!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Adding onto the on that you already started gave you a nice head start!
> Looks great, Toni. How wide is it?
> I agree with Tanya, it will be a shame to have the design hidden as a scarf - wonder if it can be wide enough for a wrap.
> Only 54 stitches, though. Sport weight would be a bit wider...


It will be interesting to see how wide mine gets when blocked.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It will be interesting to see how wide mine gets when blocked.


How wide is it now?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

So nice that you are getting out to hike Bev. The picture of the deer is great.

I have not done a circular shawl, but I have seen them used as baby shawls and laid out on the floor also, as Julie has described. 

Love how your cables and lace scarf is coming along Chris. Looks like it is a heavier weight than mine. I do like the light color. I am using a sport weight.

It is nice to get things tidied Tanya. Glad you are seeing some light.

Ronie, I still have cookies to make too. This year we are in a neighborhood where everyone exchanges cookies, so I better get a move on. Hopefully this weekend.

We have been celebrating Hannukah and my DH got me a new camera- so I am spending lots of time trying to learn how to use it! Today I made potato pancakes /latkes which we enjoyed. 

Love how you are combining the two scarves. It looks wonderful Toni.

Here is mine after day 7:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> How wide is it now?


About nine inches.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...We have been celebrating Hannukah ...


Happy Hannukah, Caryn!



> Here is mine after day 7


Looks like it will be long. How wide is it?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> So nice that you are getting out to hike Bev. The picture of the deer is great.
> 
> I have not done a circular shawl, but I have seen them used as baby shawls and laid out on the floor also, as Julie has described.
> 
> ...


Happy Hannukah, Caryn. Your scarf looks great. Lovely color. Mine is also sport weight.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> FYI: my Advent Scarf so far


Gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> Getting back to snowflakes. I have twice started Sally V George snowflake #3. ...I seem to not be understanding round 2: "ch2 sk next sc, sc in next sc. Is the sc referred to here on the "chain 7" or on the "ring"?


I only did one of those - just to sample them. It was #1.
From the picture, it appears that row 2 is a series of picots joined into the first round by a sc.
Here is what I perceive:
{ch7, sc in 3rd chain from hook, ch2} - this makes the first picot. Then you attach it to the ring of sc from the first row - not onto the ch7.
So, skip the next sc & make a sc into the 2nd one from where the ch 7 started.

Make another picot {*ch5*, sc in 3rd chain from hook, ch2}, then attach this onto the ring. So make a sc in the 2nd sc from where the ch5 is started. Etc. (These picots are formed with ch5. The first picot stars with ch7 to make up for the "missing" sc.)

In the last repeat, you join into the 2nd ch of the original 7ch - which accounts for that "missing" sc.

If this isn't clear, let me know & I will start one & show you a pic of what to do.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's quite an amazing design Toni.


Isn't it though? Tricia W. worked very hard on this scarf and has done an incredible job! Each day is so interesting and pretty. 

Mine has stretched out (dry) to approximately 12" wide on the blocking mats and almost 4 feet long - but that includes the other days. It is that stretchy bamboo/wool blend sock yarn, Think Bamboo. It is labeled #1 weight.

Happy Hanukah, Caryn! Enjoy your new camera!!!  And Latkes!!! (not sure if I spelled that right - sorry!)


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Here is mine after day 7:


Beautiful, Caryn! Happy Hannukah!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free download this week only
Hugs of Love & Tutti Frutti Blankets by Alla Koval
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hugs-of-love--tutti-frutti-blankets

Two very interesting designs from the same person. Not what Id usually share & the colour choices in the first are not what Id pick but what interesting work & such a detailed pattern to be offered free. 
Jaqueline by Teresa Cirello
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jaqueline

Eyelet "Quatrefoil" Sweater by Teresa Cirello
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eyelet-quatrefoil-sweater


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> My source ran out, so I am searching for a new vendor. Will keep you posted on progress.


Probably going to be expensive, market forces you know.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I only did one of those - just to sample them. It was #1.
> From the picture, it appears that row 2 is a series of picots joined into the first round by a sc.
> Here is what I perceive:
> {ch7, sc in 3rd chain from hook, ch2} - this makes the first picot. Then you attach it to the ring of sc from the first row - not onto the ch7.
> ...


I will give it a try at lunchtime. I brought it to work with me! sometimes, just reading someone else's directions turns things around.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie, I am with you on the no big ticket items. I have been encouraging frugal Christmas with my family for years. Most of us have whatever we want / need so for me, a small thoughtful gift (or gifts) is good. Getting together to exchange them is the fun part. We have done the Yankee Gift Exchange on some years too, that is a lot of fun. I am impressed that you have finished most of your shopping. I picked up some items after my hair appointment on Saturday and when I got home there was a 20% off coupon for the same store in my mailbox. Darn.

Bev, it is not getting lost, it is exploring. 

Nice Advent scarf Chris. Looks nice and soft.

I picked up the Romi Hill e-book as well. Took quite a long time to get it printed here in the office as it is 170 pages (well 85 double-sided). I had to do it in batches of 10 pages else the printer hung up, lol.

Ooh, Toni, another nice Advent scarf. Your cables are really popping. Nice to see how this pattern is working up in the different yarn weights and colors.

MrsMurdog - we had quite a few new snowflake designs in this group, all is good. 

Like the teal color Caryn. And happy Hannukah! Enjoy the new camera.

Karen, after the holidays I might want to buy a couple sea dragons. Or during the holidays if you have time. They would be for me so no rush.

I like the lacey sweater Jane.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...We have done the Yankee Gift Exchange on some years too


What is that?
Our family has dropped exchanging - it was getting out of hand. Instead, we adopt a family (this year two) through a local school & fulfill their Wish List. There's enough of us in on it that we get much more than they request.


> I picked up the Romi Hill e-book as well. Took quite a long time to get it printed here in the office as it is 170 pages...


Lucky you to have an officie printer to print it on! I would so much like to be able to hold a paper copy in my hands.


> I like the lacey sweater Jane.


I thought of you when I saw it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks like it will be long. How wide is it?


Thanks for the Happy Hannukah.
Right now the scarf is about 21" long and 8" wide(not stretched)


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Hannukah, Caryn. Your scarf looks great. Lovely color. Mine is also sport weight.


Thanks Pam. I seem to be back to blue again.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Happy Hanukah, Caryn! Enjoy your new camera!!!  And Latkes!!! (not sure if I spelled that right - sorry!)


Thank you Toni. I am enjoying it - I just watched a tutorial cd and now I am downloading the software. The latkes were yummy a you got it spelled just right :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Beautiful, Caryn! Happy Hannukah!


Thank you Elizabeth.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ronie, I am with you on the no big ticket items. I have been encouraging frugal Christmas with my family for years. Most of us have whatever we want / need so for me, a small thoughtful gift (or gifts) is good. Getting together to exchange them is the fun part. We have done the Yankee Gift Exchange on some years too, that is a lot of fun. I am impressed that you have finished most of your shopping. I picked up some items after my hair appointment on Saturday and when I got home there was a 20% off coupon for the same store in my mailbox. Darn.
> 
> Bev, it is not getting lost, it is exploring.
> 
> ...


Thank you Melanie. 
I have not heard of a Yankee Gift Exchange either.
That is really nice that you could get that whole book printed at work! I did see that offer but would really like the book. I haven't looked to see what the price of that would be. Sure looks like there are some beautiful patterns.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Adding onto the on that you already started gave you a nice head start!
> Looks great, Toni. How wide is it?
> I agree with Tanya, it will be a shame to have the design hidden as a scarf - wonder if it can be wide enough for a wrap.
> Only 54 stitches, though. Sport weight would be a bit wider...


I was actually thinking of it being a center panel run the long way; ie, horizontally, on a wider wrap. Say if the panel is 9" wide, create side sections that are about 6 or 7" each plus 2" borders so the center panel really stands out.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> So nice that you are getting out to hike Bev. The picture of the deer is great.
> 
> I have not done a circular shawl, but I have seen them used as baby shawls and laid out on the floor also, as Julie has described.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, homemade Latkes. Haven't had those in many years but I can still taste their goodness. Happy holiday.

Thanx for the encouragement but I have a looooong way to go before seeing the light. But every little corner or box or pile that gets reduced does feel great. Particularly it feels like removing cobwebs from the mind.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--forgot to tell you how wonderful your Advent scarf is looking. And blue is a great color in all of its many variations.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni that is looking great!!! I love the mix of stitches.. 

Caryn your's is also looking great... I love latkes too! my mom use to make them when she did up some porkchops! I just like them any time .. .Happy Chanukah or &#7716;anukah
To you... enjoy this Holiday Season


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Here is my LE finally getting its picture taken, I love how it is designed and how it fits around the shoulders


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:



> Here is my LE finally getting its picture taken, I love how it is designed and how it fits around the shoulders


Well done, Ronie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Here is my LE finally getting its picture taken, I love how it is designed and how it fits around the shoulders


Wonderful work, Ronie!!
I love this pattern.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, your advent scarf is beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Here is my LE finally getting its picture taken, I love how it is designed and how it fits around the shoulders


Oh, Ronie, it is beautiful!!! I'll bet you have so much fun wearing it.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Here is my LE finally getting its picture taken, I love how it is designed and how it fits around the shoulders


Very nice Ronie. It is a beautiful design.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Toni, your advent scarf is beautiful :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma and everyone.  I have to really pay attention to what I am doing. It is a lot of fun.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn another stunning advent scarf! :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Another double post


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Here is my LE finally getting its picture taken, I love how it is designed and how it fits around the shoulders


It's beautiful, Ronie. Well done!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, your LE is brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Yankee Gift Exchange - goes by many other names. Everyone brings one wrapped gift, usually there is a dollar limit. You put numbers in a hat (or bowl) to draw, one through however many people are participating. The person with number one selects a gift from the pile and opens it. The person with number two can either steal the already opened gift or select a new one from the pile. Person number three either steals an open gift or selects a new one. And so on. If your gift gets stolen then you get to open a new one. We limit steals to three.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Here is my LE finally getting its picture taken, I love how it is designed and how it fits around the shoulders


A Grand Ouvre!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you Elizabeth, Jane, Toni, Melanie, Norma and Tanya... It took me so long to take its picture I am sure you all thought I was imagining it


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We are all packed up now and ready to fly from Basel to London and then on home. Today we had a great excursion to Riquewihr, one of the most beautiful villages in France which survived WWII virtually undamaged. That, and Strasbourg, which we visited yesterday were my two favourite places that I would love to visit again. There was such a Christmassy atmosphere, with most of the shops decorated, Christmas caroling and Gluhwein aplenty.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> We are all packed up now and ready to fly from Basel to London and then on home. Today we had a great excursion to Riquewihr, one of the most beautiful villages in France which survived WWII virtually undamaged. That, and Strasbourg, which we visited yesterday were my two favourite places that I would love to visit again. There was such a Christmassy atmosphere, with most of the shops decorated, Christmas caroling and Gluhwein aplenty.
> 
> Sue


What wonderful miracles that those cities survived the war! Your trip has gone so quickly! I can't believe that you are thinking of heading home already. Thank you so much for sharing this special experience with us.  Safe travels!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you Tanya, Norma and Ronie. 
I have to get going on day 8 tonight. 

Ronie, what a wonderful job you have done on your LE shawl. It really is a beauty!

Okay Melanie, now I know what kind of gift exchange that is. I have done that before and it is fun.

Lovely pictures again Sue. That town is so pretty and such great decorations. What is gluhwein, by the way - guessing some kind of wine? What a wonderful trip you have had. I bet it is a bit sad to be packing to come home, but you will certainly have lots of great memories!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Disappointed that the tour has ended with you Sue .Will miss those pictures .Bev ..better to be out and let the house wait .I keep saying the dust will be there when I am gone !
Chris ,Caryn and Toni ..all lovely work .
Ronie ...what an achievement to complete the LE .It is a super pattern .
Melanie ...Your Yankee is a bit like our Secret Santa .
Tanya ...good luck with clearing more paper .I find before getting tidy I make more mess but get there eventually .I must sort out clothes .Some have been hanging for some years in the hope they will fit but sadly they keep shrinking .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

FOR SALE
Due to high demand I am unable to reduce this item but have for sale spare time in a minimum amount of one hour and subsequent times added in one hour blocks .
Please send PM if interested .
Cost per hour as follows :-
£ 150 
150$ USA
210 Aus
200 Can .
Other conversions by request .


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> FOR SALE
> Due to high demand I am unable to reduce this item but have for sale spare time in a minimum amount of one hour and subsequent times added in one hour blocks .
> Please send PM if interested .
> Cost per hour as follows :-
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Yankee Gift Exchange - goes by many other names. Everyone brings one wrapped gift, usually there is a dollar limit. You put numbers in a hat (or bowl) to draw, one through however many people are participating. The person with number one selects a gift from the pile and opens it. The person with number two can either steal the already opened gift or select a new one from the pile. Person number three either steals an open gift or selects a new one. And so on. If your gift gets stolen then you get to open a new one. We limit steals to three.


We've done that before. It's a lot of fun and sure cuts down on the shopping. We don't exchange gifts in my family any longer and DH and I decided to go on a short little getaway after the first of the year for our gift. We usually get our DS a few small things and give him some cash. Pretty easy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We are all packed up now and ready to fly from Basel to London and then on home. Today we had a great excursion to Riquewihr, one of the most beautiful villages in France which survived WWII virtually undamaged. That, and Strasbourg, which we visited yesterday were my two favourite places that I would love to visit again. There was such a Christmassy atmosphere, with most of the shops decorated, Christmas caroling and Gluhwein aplenty.
> 
> Sue


What wonderful photos and wonderful memories. Thank you for sharing with us. Safe travels, Sue.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> FOR SALE
> Due to high demand I am unable to reduce this item but have for sale spare time in a minimum amount of one hour and subsequent times added in one hour blocks .
> Please send PM if interested .
> Cost per hour as follows :-
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> We are all packed up now and ready to fly from Basel to London and then on home.


I can't believe it - your trip has flown by!
More lovely photos!


> Christmas caroling and Gluhwein aplenty.


Not too much of the latter!
;-)


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb said:


> FOR SALE
> Due to high demand I am unable to reduce this item but have for sale spare time in a minimum amount of one hour and subsequent times added in one hour blocks .
> Please send PM if interested .
> Cost per hour as follows :-
> ...


LOL!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

More lovely photos Sue. Wow, your trip went by so fast (for us). Enjoy your last days in London, thanks for sharing your trip.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Were they doing their Beaver thing and working on construction, or is it the wrong time of year?


Not sure. We saw a few branches that looked like they had been moved. We will keep watch. There was a larger pond about 1 mile away that they may have come from.

Toni, your Advent scarf is gorgeous. 

Karen, are you asking about the color in the photo? It was color, but it was close to dusk so it mostly looked black and white. There are some red berries in there.

Thanks, Caryn-rehoto. Love your scarf. You are doing great on that. Enjoy your new camera!!



MissMelba said:


> Bev, it is not getting lost, it is exploring.


Love it Melanie!!! LOL

Ronie, your LE looks great! Love it! 

Sue, thank you for more gorgeous pictures. It's hard to believe your trip is almost at an end.

Ann, love your spare time for sale. I am sure you will get many PMs. 

Tonights sunset.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just skimmed thru the Romi Hill New Lace Knitting book. Some beautiful patterns and details to use in other patterns. Definitely worth the $5 for a quickie download.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--doubt will ever get to Europe so it is so special to share it thru your eyes and pics. I am sure it is a bitter sweet thing to be packing up. Wonderful that DH's stamina held up for this whirlwind tour. Had to have been an especially treat for him after his medical stuff these past few months.

Bev--another fab photo. Amazing sunset colors that just seem to glow, and capturing the birds fleeing south. Several flocks noisily came thru here last weekend. Seeing them in such numbers always impresses me.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank, Tanya. Another save by DH. I was done taking pics of the sunset and turned to go back to the car. He said "Take another look." The birds kept flying in a big circle in front of the sunset.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great picture Bev!! I love the deep reds too


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tonights sunset.


Stunning!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I was able to get Snowflake #3 to work. I had to add a chain 3 just before the "dc in next sc" on round three in order to make it symmetrical.

Other than my picots are not very uniform it looks good!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I had to purchase that as soon as the email came in this morning.
> I had it on my Wish List on Amazon - dithering about paying that price when I already had so many patterns. I would rather the actual book but this price was hard to resist. It cost abut $8CAD in the end.


I looked at her patterns on Ravelry and bought it. What a bargain at $5! There is a beautiful sweater in it, the name escapes me now, but that pattern alone made me get it. The sweater is the Williwaw Cardigan, had to look it up.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thank, Tanya. Another save by DH. I was done taking pics of the sunset and turned to go back to the car. He said "Take another look." The birds kept flying in a big circle in front of the sunset.


DH gets extra big hug for this from me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I looked at her patterns on Ravelry and bought it. What a bargain at $5! There is a beautiful sweater in it, the name escapes me now, but that pattern alone made me get it. The sweater is the Williwaw Cardigan, had to look it up.


Let me moan that the internet is just too seductive at times. This was definitely a great buy with some fab projects. Goddess knows when I will ever get to them, but at least I now have the choice.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> FOR SALE
> Due to high demand I am unable to reduce this item but have for sale spare time in a minimum amount of one hour and subsequent times added in one hour blocks .
> Please send PM if interested .
> Cost per hour as follows :-
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Great picture Bev!! I love the deep reds too


Thanks, Ronie. 



Miss Pam said:


> Stunning!


Thanks, Pam. If not for DH, I would have missed it.  He's a nice guy to have around.



tamarque said:


> DH gets extra big hug for this from me.


Made him smile, Tanya. 

All this talk about purchasing the $5 download, makes me want to do it. Must look up the link-don't need more patterns-will look up the link anyway.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Where's the link, who posted it? Can't find it. Help! I need help! 

Edit to say: I found it!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> I was able to get Snowflake #3 to work.


YAY for you!!


> Other than my picots are not very uniform it looks good!


Practice helps make them more uniform.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Very reasonable rates!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ann, can't afford your spare time, just spent my money on the Romi book download  

MrsMurdog, glad you got the snowflake figured out. 

Bev, that sunset picture with the birds is incredible! Good for your DH for seeing that one! And good for you to capture it so perfectly!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

All this talk about Snowflake #3--where/what is it? I must have missed it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Bev, that sunset picture with the birds is incredible! Good for your DH for seeing that one! And good for you to capture it so perfectly!


Thanks, so much Caryn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> All this talk about Snowflake #3--where/what is it? I must have missed it.


It was from the snowflakes that I did for the party: 
10 snowflakes by Sally V. George
http://botherthebirds.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/snowflakes.pdf


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I have been meaning to mention the yarn that I got from LanaFina (for Christmas).
I saw some shawls knit with it & tracked it down - from Germany - but the price was pretty good & shipping not too bad.
What I liked about it was the long colour runs but I am not sure that the fingering weight is going to live up to that.
Here are pics of the lace & fingering weights along with the shots from the site - they don't really match although the lace weight will be fine. Not sure what to do with the other one.
Also, the skeins are not uniform. It sells at a certain price of 880y/100g or 440y/100g but the skeins aren't of uniform weight.

ETA: Darn can't figure out where I saved the pics that I took. I have a look later & post them tomorrow.
When I ordered it, I indicated 1 skein of each. The laceweight ended up being 134g. So I am not sure if that means that I have 1171y or just the 880 - makes it difficult to plan so as to use all of the yarn.

The fingering is 248g - does it mean that I have 1084 yards?
That will make a humungous cake!

More ETA : Found the pics...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It was from the snowflakes that I did for the party:
> 10 snowflakes by Sally V. George
> http://botherthebirds.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/snowflakes.pdf


Thank you. Now I recognize them. Too many snowflakes to keep it clear in my mind. But then I often feel like my brain is swiss cheese when it comes to details.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have been meaning to mention the yarn that I got from LanaFina (for Christmas).
> I saw some shawls knit with it & tracked it down - from Germany - but the price was pretty good & shipping not too bad.
> What I liked about it was the long colour runs but I am not sure that the fingering weight is going to live up to that.
> Here are pics of the lace & fingering weights along with the shots from the site - they don't really match although the lace weight will be fine. Not sure what to do with the other one.
> ...


You may have to just bite the bullet and knit large swatches, weight them, frog the swatch and take actual measurements of the amount of yarn used per oz or gr.

Btw--it looks beautiful


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have been meaning to mention the yarn that I got from LanaFina (for Christmas).
> I saw some shawls knit with it & tracked it down - from Germany - but the price was pretty good & shipping not too bad.
> What I liked about it was the long colour runs but I am not sure that the fingering weight is going to live up to that.
> Here are pics of the lace & fingering weights along with the shots from the site - they don't really match although the lace weight will be fine. Not sure what to do with the other one.
> ...


Very lovely yarn but I can understand your frustration about the lack of uniformity.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Tonights sunset.


Fantastic photo, Bev! Your hubby has quite the eye. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations on getting the snowflake figured out, MrsMurdog! 

Those are beautiful colorways, Jane!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have been meaning to mention the yarn that I got from LanaFina (for Christmas).
> I saw some shawls knit with it & tracked it down - from Germany - but the price was pretty good & shipping not too bad.
> What I liked about it was the long colour runs but I am not sure that the fingering weight is going to live up to that.
> Here are pics of the lace & fingering weights along with the shots from the site - they don't really match although the lace weight will be fine. Not sure what to do with the other one.
> ...


The pics are from the site, and what actually arrived? Quite substantial colour variation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Love it Melanie!!! LOL
> 
> Ronie, your LE looks great! Love it!
> 
> ...


Missed this first time round- truly magnificent, Bev- well spotted DH!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The pics are from the site, and what actually arrived? Quite substantial colour variation.


Yes - I am not too worried that the colourways are not exactly the same but I wanted the long colour runs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - I am not too worried that the colourways are not exactly the same but I wanted the long colour runs.


I too, prefer a long colour run- some yarns are a bit "hectic" in their colour switches.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Karen, after the holidays I might want to buy a couple sea dragons. Or during the holidays if you have time. They would be for me so no rush.


Ok...got to do a few more. I just went and bought (ON SALE) a 3 pack of tatting needles from Jo-Ann's 12-8-2015. All of 10+ USD. Only had to use almost 3 on my bankcard (I needed the transaction or 7 USD would have been charged).

gluhwein --> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mulled_wine
http://www.food.com/recipe/gluehwein-gluhwein-151058


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Toni for starting us again!!!! Love your little helper. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I thought that I should add that crocheted angel link in here in case someone wanted to do one - easier to find:
> http://www.kaleidesigns.com/crochet/patterns/archive/ange001.html
> 
> They have snowflake patterns on there, too, but no pics so it would be a mini-mystery to work them.
> http://www.angelfire.com/pe/shellangels/Crochet.html


Thanks Jane, they are gorgeous Angels. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Here are a couple of photos of Abby and Marie. 😊


They are so adorable together. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here it is!!


I love it Bev, well done!!!!💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that looks a lovely place. I also thankful you have shared your trip with us. I have enjoyed every minute of it :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> FOR SALE
> Due to high demand I am unable to reduce this item but have for sale spare time in a minimum amount of one hour and subsequent times added in one hour blocks .
> Please send PM if interested .
> Cost per hour as follows :-
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Looks familiar but I dont see it in my files
> Frost Flowers top from lankakomero
> http://www.saunalahti.fi/meriam1/ohjeet/fftoppi/fftop_en.html
> 
> ...


Thank you Jane, Frost flowers is very pretty. I have a couple of patterns using that stitch pattern, one of which is a baby shawl. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, that is a magnificent sunset!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Ok...got to do a few more. I just went and bought (ON SALE) a 3 pack of tatting needles from Jo-Ann's 12-8-2015. All of 10+ USD. Only had to use almost 3 on my bankcard (I needed the transaction or 7 USD would have been charged).
> 
> gluhwein --> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mulled_wine
> http://www.food.com/recipe/gluehwein-gluhwein-151058


Your current choice is nice and Christmassy! You can go two ways I reckon, colours similar, blues and greens, or pink through your (Maroon?) or contrasting, depending on what you decide looks best, Your tatting is looking superb, Karen!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The pics are from the site, and what actually arrived? Quite substantial colour variation.


Jane, I was thinking the same! Pretty colours but I can understand your disappointment.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> DFL, those dolls are so cute. She will love it. Enjoy your get together :thumbup:


I agree with Norma, those dolls are so cute!!! 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> I was able to get Snowflake #3 to work. I had to add a chain 3 just before the "dc in next sc" on round three in order to make it symmetrical.
> 
> Other than my picots are not very uniform it looks good!


Actually, that is exactly what the pattern tells you to do. So you have a good understanding of the pattern. This type of detail does feel a bit flimsy when doing it, but it will create the pattern correctly.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> We were in Strasbourg this morning, and found the yarn shop she recommended, but unfortunately it is closed Monday mornings, and we weren't going back in this afternoon. It looked like it had plenty of yarn. The second pic was of another store, which I would definitely gone into, but it also was closed. The third shows some more ornaments I bought.
> 
> Sue


So sorry the yarn shop was closed Sue, very pretty ornaments. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Ok...got to do a few more. I just went and bought (ON SALE) a 3 pack of tatting needles from Jo-Ann's 12-8-2015. All of 10+ USD. Only had to use almost 3 on my bankcard (I needed the transaction or 7 USD would have been charged).
> 
> gluhwein --> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mulled_wine
> http://www.food.com/recipe/gluehwein-gluhwein-151058


Beautiful work :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Okay, here's my Cables and Lace Advent Scarf (Tricia-Sock Madness) through Day 6. The color is a little off - it's actually a true burgundy where this photo makes it look a little on the rust-colored side. It's a fun project to knit.


It's gorgeous Pam, I love Cables and Lace together, I really should be knitting this one and Lace Eater. Maybe in the New Year, I hope so anyway. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Fretboard by Amy van de Laar
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fretboard
> The BO is designed to match. It gives a continuous edge - so you can't see a ridge for either CO or BO.


Jane, I love this Fretboard scarf and so does my hubby. I might have to make him one.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> A couple more pics of Strasbourg.
> 
> Sue


Thanks for sharing more gorgeous photos Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MrsMurdog said:


> Just checking in so this new thread will attach to my email. Thank you for all the great ideas.
> 
> I posted this this morning, if you want to see what I quickly worked up this last weekend (besides 8 doz. cookies for the Good News Rescue Mission Children's party)
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-376569-1.html


They are gorgeous, MrsMurdog. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I thought about presenting the below photo(s) --> without wings and now with.


Gorgeous Seahorse Karen. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I thought about presenting the below photo(s) --> without wings and now with.


Oops double post. 😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I love your seahorse, Karen. It looks great and the color change is perfect. Like sunlight dabbling through water.
> 
> We went on a hike last night. And this fellow was a curious about us as we were about him.  We also saw a beaver swimmming under the water, heard a red tail hawk call and heard the owls preparing for dusk. We did get lost, but were able to find our way out without too much fussing. We are getting to know the trails. They are made for bikes, so they curly cue around and around and the map is skimpy.


This little fellow is gorgeous Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> And in case anyone needs further encouragement to do the cables and lace scarf - here is my picture up to clue 6.


It's looking gorgeous Chris. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> What's that? Please explain - where can one get some?


If you find any can I have some too please, pretty please. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

P17. &#128512;


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

TLL, Abby and Marie are adorable! We have one cat, Harley, a tortoiseshell. She has attitude plus, and IS the only animal we need. There is a stray male cat who has been hanging around since June that I would love to adopt, but Harley votes no. And hers is the only vote that seems to count around here... My husband spent a couple days in the hospital after Winnie first showed up, due to a definitive display of Harley's displeasure. He now stays out of the way when Winnie shows up.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

williesmom said:


> My husband spent a couple days in the hospital after Winnie first showed up, due to a definitive display of Harley's displeasure. He now stays out of the way when Winnie shows up.


Glad you found us Williesmom. Wow, so sorry your DH ended up in the hospital-cat sratches? Was he trying to get Harley and Winnie to be friends or trying to separate them while they were fighting? Getting between two cats is dangerous.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> Fantastic photo, Bev! Your hubby has quite the eye. :thumbup:


Thanks, Toni. Yes, he does. And I am glad, years ago that his eye settled on me. 

Jane, your yarn looks yummy. The color runs in your skeins looks shorter than what is shown on the website. Stripes is not what you were looking for, I'm sure.



Lurker 2 said:


> Missed this first time round- truly magnificent, Bev- well spotted DH!


Thanks, Julie. 



RosD said:


> I love it Bev, well done!!!!💞


Thanks, Ros. I have decided not to block it. I think it will be fine on GS. Can't wait to see him in it.



Normaedern said:


> Bev, that is a magnificent sunset!


Thanks, Norma. 

Karen, before I forget, gorgeous tatting yet again. Wonderful! No wonder you are buying needles. This is becoming a passion for you.



RosD said:


> This little fellow is gorgeous Bev. 💞


Thanks, Ros. He followed us around for awhile.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great photo Bev. Wonderful to see the flock silhouetted against the sunset.

Wahoo MrsMurdog! 

I do like that laceweight skein Jane. Funny (not ha ha funny) about the weight issue. I still think yardage (meterage) is the way to go (for end consumers) since weights vary on fiber composition but we knitters are stuck with buying too much or too little since weight is how yarn is sold now. 

I had a somewhat similar situation Williesmom. In our old house a neighbor cat would come and sit by the french doors which drove one of my two indoor cats bonkers. She would get so upset she would attack the other indoor cat. I think the visiting cat enjoyed the drama, lol. No mater how much my cat growled and hissed, he just sat out there looking in. If our dog saw the angry cat attacking the our other cat he would get in the way as if to protect his friend, lol. Normally the two cats got along beautifully. It was just when the visiting cat showed up that we had problems. The two new cats are much more even tempered.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitty online magazine pattern:

http://knitty.com/ISSUEw15/PATTcameoflower.php

Simple lace design but it looks ok with the variegated yarn, which I have a lot of.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Have a great day! I'm off and running.

Glad you found us, Williesmom.

Jane, I am hoping you will find you long color runs once you get inside the hank of yarn.

Happy Beading, Karen! It looks like another beautiful project on the way!

Yes, Bev, I am glad your hubby's eye settled on you, too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It does seem to have gone quickly. Now at Heathrow, awaiting our flight home in a couple go hours.

Sur


TLL said:


> What wonderful miracles that those cities survived the war! Your trip has gone so quickly! I can't believe that you are thinking of heading home already. Thank you so much for sharing this special experience with us.  Safe travels!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am hopelessly behind, but do hope I can at least get started on an advent scarf, albeit an abbreviated one.

I did get a little knitting done, but not much. Once I am home again, I will get back into it.

Sue


sisu said:


> Thank you Tanya, Norma and Ronie.
> I have to get going on day 8 tonight.
> 
> Ronie, what a wonderful job you have done on your LE shawl. It really is a beauty!
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronnie, you did a great job on LE. I am sure you will enjoy wearing it and get many compliments.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Caryn. Yes Gluhwein is a mulled wine, traditionally red, but now they have a white version. We are now now in London waiting our flight home. It has been a long layover, and I would really like to shut my eyes and take a nap. It gets dark early here, and will probably be dark before we take off. After we eat, I am planning trying to sleep. We were up early this morning to get to the airport. Hope tomorrow I will be knitting againThe last couple of days were really busy, and didn't have a chance to do any knitting. I am ready for some rest.

Sue

.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Ronnie, you did a great job on LE. I am sure you will enjoy wearing it and get many compliments.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue! I'm sad that our tour is over  but happy that you and hubby will be home safe and sound.. just in time for more Christmas Celebrations  You have given me visions of far away places at the most special time of the year!! It has been such a pleasure  and I have enjoyed it immensely 

I love the yarn Jane... I am always looking for long colorways too... and these colors are wonderful.. I'm noticing I am drawn to the 'Jewel' colors a lot!!

I wish I could stay home from work today and do something with my Son, he has court today.. the last of this mess with his XGF  but I am sure he will be hanging out with his buddy's  She lied about the fight... and that all is coming out and that leaves my son to move on with his life 

I have a long hard week ahead of me.. we are having big big big sales this weekend and we will all be there... (extra money in the pay check ) it is fun at the gift shop right now though.. and the time fly's by 

I really like the cameo flower shawl.. http://knitty.com/ISSUEw15/PATTcameoflower.php and might have some yarn that will work for this  Thanks to who ever linked to it


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's gorgeous Pam, I love Cables and Lace together, I really should be knitting this one and Lace Eater. Maybe in the New Year, I hope so anyway. 💞


Thank you, Ros!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I wish I could stay home from work today and do something with my Son, he has court today.. the last of this mess with his XGF  but I am sure he will be hanging out with his buddy's  She lied about the fight... and that all is coming out and that leaves my son to move on with his life


Good news, Ronie, regarding your DS. So glad this is all coming to an end and it sounds like favorably for him.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sue, hope your flight is uneventful and you can get some sleep.

Ronie, glad your son will prevail. Truth is a powerful thing. Good luck with the big sale at work. And you are welcome for the shawl link 

My new needle tips arrived yesterday although DH forgot to tell me I had a package so I did not see it until this morning. Our house is upside down for the new carpet install so no surprise he forgot, lol. I will be happy to have bedroom furniture in the bedroom again so I can stop wandering around from the guest bedroom to the garage in a towel, and to have the living room furniture out of the dining room. Unfortunately it will be a few more days before the new bathroom vanity gets delivered so I will be using the guest bath to brush my teeth. Back on track - my new needle tips are US 4 and US 5 so now I can work on Dancing Bees again. Forest Paths is taking up the other US 4. The US 5 is just a spare


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, I was thinking the same! Pretty colours but I can understand your disappointment.


I like the blue-purple just the same. Not sure about the other is the colour runs aren't long. I'll have to wind it to see.

What I found really odd, though, was that the skein weights are all over the place.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Jane, I love this Fretboard scarf and so does my hubby. I might have to make him one.💞


I have only managed to get the CO & the 4 set up rows done. I just wanted to have it on my needles hoping to be able to pick it up at odd moments - but I am not getting many of those at the moment. 
Did you notice that it is reversible? Reversible cables & all.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Ok...got to do a few more. ...


I really got you re-hooked on the tatting, didn't I Karen?
These are lovely. I like the beads on them - really festive looking.
I guess your colour choice will be influenced by how you want to use them. For Christmas, what you have done looks nice. I also like gold but you say they are too small.

Otherwise, I would tend towards lighter colours like the ones at 7, 8 & 9 o'clock. I am partial to those raspberry ones, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

williesmom said:


> ...My husband spent a couple days in the hospital after Winnie first showed up, due to a definitive display of Harley's displeasure. He now stays out of the way when Winnie shows up.


Oh dear! Harley must have been pretty angry!
Your poor husband.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, your yarn looks yummy. The color runs in your skeins looks shorter than what is shown on the website. Stripes is not what you were looking for, I'm sure.


Nope. I must go back & see if I can find those shawls that inspired me to buy it & ask the knitter about her experience with the yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ..,I do like that laceweight skein Jane.


Yes - I am looking forward to knitting it up - in the New Year so I can call it stash from 2015. (Well, I am not allowed to have it until Dec. 25 anyway!)


> Funny (not ha ha funny) about the weight issue. I still think yardage (meterage) is the way to go (for end consumers) since weights vary


I like to have both because it gives me a better idea of what I am dealing with. The more I think about it, I figure that these yarns are supposed to be comparable with the 880y/100g lace & 440y/100g fingering that are fairly commonplace. It is just really odd that the skein weight is so irregular.
When I said 1 skein, I though that I was getting the above since that was how they "described" the yarn. They do say that all skeins vary in weight - I just wasn't expecting so much difference.


> I had a somewhat similar situation ... She would get so upset she would attack the other indoor cat.... Normally the two cats got along beautifully. ..


Really strange behaviour! 
That other cat must have been using Jedi Mind Powers on your cat. 
(Sorry to belittle the worry that this situation caused - just couldn't resist.)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Simple lace design but it looks ok with the variegated yarn, which I have a lot of.


Nice one, Melanie - does seem like a good variegated yarn possibility.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I am ready for some rest...


No matter how much fun the trip it, it is always good to get back to your own bed & familiar surroundings.
What fun you'll have putting up your new decorations!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I wish I could stay home from work today and do something with my Son, he has court today.. the last of this mess with his XGF  but I am sure he will be hanging out with his buddy's  She lied about the fight... and that all is coming out and that leaves my son to move on with his life ...


I am glad things will work out well for him. Such a terrible way to end their relationship but, as you ay, he can now put it behind him.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...The US 5 is just a spare


A girl has to be prepared - never know what's on the horizon!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

FREE download for the next 24 hours; No code needed
Old Salt by Ela Torrente
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/old-salt

Free until midnight on Friday, December 11, 2015 - no coupon required
Extrapolar by Elizabeth A. Decker
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/extrapolar

Free this week only
Line by Line Mittens from Knitpicks
http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=55782220&intmedid=12WeeksOfGifting--1209&media=RAV&utm_source=media&utm_medium=marketing&utm_campaign=RAV

YIN-YANG SCARF designed by Devin Cole
http://tahkistacycharles.com/product/free-patterns/yin-yang-scarf-in-colorino/?utm_source=Tahki+Stacy+Charles+Consumer+Newsletter+List&utm_campaign=d3e53efad0-Consumer_Newsletter_2015_12_09_FDC_Colorino&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_2911933dd8-d3e53efad0-26912649

Anyone partial to Houndstooth?
Houndstooth at Large Scarf by Wendy Bickford
http://thehookedhaberdasher.com/free-houndstooth-scarf-crochet-pattern/

She says that the pattern breaks up pooling in variegated yarn.
Cache Cache Cowl by Kiki Kawaii
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEw15/PATTcachecache.php

A fun freebie - a cowl that moonlights as a Christmas tree
Magic Tree by Nim Teasdale
http://knitty.com/ISSUEw15/PATTtree.php

(Can anyone tell that I am avoiding doing the work that I * should* be doing?)


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> (Can anyone tell that I am avoiding doing the work that I * should* be doing?)


Why do you think I am on LP right now? :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Why do you think I am on LP right now? :thumbup:


Hear ye, hear ye!!!!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Why do you think I am on LP right now? :thumbup:


Uhmm - checking to see if I am doing what I should be doing?
;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It does seem to have gone quickly. Now at Heathrow, awaiting our flight home in a couple go hours.
> 
> Sur


It certainly seems brief from this distance! But memorable I hope!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Uhmm - checking to see if I am doing what I should be doing?
> ;-)


Well that is what I am doing  LOL

Back from court ... it went well as expected... he was very upset about the breakup.. apparently 'via' friends she has been telling him a bunch of lies.. and then said they needed to see other people.. He is fine with it now.. he seems to be in a much better mood today.. Now he just needs to get a job and move... hubby said if he doesn't have the money to move that he will help him out.. nothing is going to happen until after the New Year  So we will cherish the time spent together and enjoy a great Holiday Season 

I am wearing my cowl today.. it is just chilly enough to wear and it goes great with my navy blouse.. I don't have a good pic of the cowl but it is the tan and multi colored one.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> FREE download for the next 24 hours; No code needed
> Old Salt by Ela Torrente
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/old-salt
> 
> ...


I'm doing better on my discernment. Only saved 3 out of 7 patterns I will never have time to make!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Ronie, 
Oh my, that is a very pretty scarf!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> I'm doing better on my discernment. Only saved 3 out of 7 patterns I will never have time to make!


I tend to save many, if I like them. It will at least give me the opportunity to do them at some point.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well that is what I am doing  LOL
> 
> Back from court ... it went well as expected... he was very upset about the breakup.. apparently 'via' friends she has been telling him a bunch of lies.. and then said they needed to see other people.. He is fine with it now.. he seems to be in a much better mood today.. Now he just needs to get a job and move... hubby said if he doesn't have the money to move that he will help him out.. nothing is going to happen until after the New Year  So we will cherish the time spent together and enjoy a great Holiday Season
> 
> I am wearing my cowl today.. it is just chilly enough to wear and it goes great with my navy blouse.. I don't have a good pic of the cowl but it is the tan and multi colored one.


That came out very well and looks very soft.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Ok...got to do a few more. ...





jscaplen said:


> I really got you re-hooked on the tatting, didn't I Karen?
> These are lovely. I like the beads on them - really festive looking.
> I guess your colour choice will be influenced by how you want to use them. For Christmas, what you have done looks nice. I also like gold but you say they are too small.
> 
> Otherwise, I would tend towards lighter colours like the ones at 7, 8 & 9 o'clock. I am partial to those raspberry ones, though.


I now have two of y'all who have helped with bead choice. 
:thumbup:

Do I grab 1 each color at the side of the green bead circles, center picot (top and bottom connection) with the center 2 of each side chain (center of each piece on "ball"). The two center beads are written in...depending on size of ball will allow me to include the two circles on each side of the green bead.

I could just choose 2 center and a different pair for surrounding the green-bead circles. :XD: You might say I have TOO much choice.

I have noticed, for these size beads, that 20 weight thread sets them off nicely. The gold and white will have to wait for my 80 (and finer) weight thread. 40 weight thread is a tad small, but not unattractive (2nd bling-ey WELL illustrates).


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Back from court ... it went well as expected...


Good to hear!


> I am wearing my cowl today...


Okay - which cowl is this?
It is outstanding, Ronie!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I have been a long time getting my 2015 scarf blocked & then stalled in getting decent pics.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't remember this cowl Ronie, but it does look nice. Interesting use of color stitches.

And a standing Tango! Is the the year of the beaded scarf scarf? BTW, we did get a few laughs out of the visitor cat situation so no worries, DH would enjoy the Jedi reference 

I too am not doing what I should be doing, and I should be doing what I get paid for, not reading the LP, lol.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow so many lovely finished objects to drool over on this page before I even get back to where I left you all this morning!

Ronie, I think that cowl looks fabulous and looks great with the blouse you are wearing. I don't remember the name of this one either.
Glad all went well in court for your son and that he can now move on.

Wonderful tatting Karen and I think the beads you have chosen add just the right amount of color and bling for these decorations.

Jane, that calendar scarf is beautiful. Must feel good to have it finished now. Of course Tango is doing a great job of modeling it for you :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane, which scarf is this. I get so confused with all these annual scarf projects? It is beautiful and Tango is standing tall wearing it with pride.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--glad to hear the court case went well; ie, it is finished for your son. Now he can move forward in his life, hopefully coming to grips with what happened and why he didn't see any of it coming. Learning something in a positive way is the best we do with such hurtful experiences. Surviving with greater strength and not being bitter is really life's challenges.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Well that is what I am doing  LOL
> 
> Back from court ... it went well as expected... he was very upset about the breakup.. apparently 'via' friends she has been telling him a bunch of lies.. and then said they needed to see other people.. He is fine with it now.. he seems to be in a much better mood today.. Now he just needs to get a job and move... hubby said if he doesn't have the money to move that he will help him out.. nothing is going to happen until after the New Year  So we will cherish the time spent together and enjoy a great Holiday Season
> 
> I am wearing my cowl today.. it is just chilly enough to wear and it goes great with my navy blouse.. I don't have a good pic of the cowl but it is the tan and multi colored one.


Ronnie, glad to hear things went well in court. Hope he is able to move on with life now and forget that girl and find someone worthwhile. 
That is the Symphony Shell cowl that DFL showed us, isn't it? It is lovely. I would like to make that one day.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I have been a long time getting my 2015 scarf blocked & then stalled in getting decent pics.


That is a beautiful scarf. Which photo shows the true color? although they are all nice. And Tango looks so regal today. It's good to be the king. LOL


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I too am not doing what I should be doing, and I should be doing what I get paid for, not reading the LP, lol.


hahaha, me too Mel.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Your new yarn is so pretty Jane. Wonderful colors. It is strange about the weight discrepancies though. It will be interesting to see how the runs of color show up when you knit it.

Sue, hope you have had a good flight and are safely home and getting some rest. It sure has been fun traveling along with you.

Melanie, glad you were able to get your needles. It is unnerving when work is being done in the house and everything gets moved around. But it will be so satisfying when it is all done!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Great photo Bev. Wonderful to see the flock silhouetted against the sunset.


Thanks, Melanie. 

Safe travels, Sue.

Ronie, so glad things are clearing up in your son's favor. It frees him up to move forward.

Let's see I should be balancing the checkbook, making salad for supper, cleaning the bathroom, washing dishes. Naww! LP is the place to be right now. 

Ronie, I love your cowl. It looks so soft and warm. 

Jane, love your 2015 scarf. Wonderful stitching. Tango looks quite debonair with his face to the wind. 

We did get some Christmas decorations done last night. So that is a plus. Hoping to get back into some knitting tonight.  Maybe better make that Christmas present gift list.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Why do you think I am on LP right now? :thumbup:


Me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well that is what I am doing  LOL
> 
> Back from court ... it went well as expected... he was very upset about the breakup.. apparently 'via' friends she has been telling him a bunch of lies.. and then said they needed to see other people.. He is fine with it now.. he seems to be in a much better mood today.. Now he just needs to get a job and move... hubby said if he doesn't have the money to move that he will help him out.. nothing is going to happen until after the New Year  So we will cherish the time spent together and enjoy a great Holiday Season
> 
> I am wearing my cowl today.. it is just chilly enough to wear and it goes great with my navy blouse.. I don't have a good pic of the cowl but it is the tan and multi colored one.


Hopefully it's all behind him now. Your cowl looks great!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I now have two of y'all who have helped with bead choice.
> :thumbup:
> 
> Do I grab 1 each color at the side of the green bead circles, center picot (top and bottom connection) with the center 2 of each side chain (center of each piece on "ball"). The two center beads are written in...depending on size of ball will allow me to include the two circles on each side of the green bead.
> ...


They look so pretty, Karen.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have been a long time getting my 2015 scarf blocked & then stalled in getting decent pics.


Beautiful, Jane! Great to see little Tango!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - which cowl is this?
> It is outstanding, Ronie!!!


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Is the the year of the beaded scarf scarf?


I think your button got stuck! Not sure what you're asking. 


> DH would enjoy the Jedi reference


I thought so. 
What about this?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, that calendar scarf is beautiful. Must feel good to have it finished now. Of course Tango is doing a great job of modeling it for you :thumbup:


Thank you, Caryn 
It turned out nicely. A Christmas present for a friend who likes green.
I remember Ronie's cowl - just not which pattern but this one looks so beautiful that I want to have another look at it the pattern. 
AARRGGHH! I want to knit everything!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane, which scarf is this. I get so confused with all these annual scarf projects? It is beautiful and Tango is standing tall wearing it with pride.


Thanks, Tanya. It is Elizabeth's 2015 Year of Beaded - Or Not - Lace Scarf. We got a clue at the start of each month.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...That is the Symphony Shell cowl that DFL showed us, isn't it? ...


Oh - Symphony of Shells by Kam Baker? I shared that back in September. DFL might have shown it, as well.
Now I remember - she showed a tutorial to go with it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> That is a beautiful scarf. Which photo shows the true color? although they are all nice. And Tango looks so regal today. It's good to be the king. LOL


Thanks, Chris.
The photo with Tango is closest but it it a little lighter in colour.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Your new yarn is so pretty Jane. Wonderful colors. It is strange about the weight discrepancies though. It will be interesting to see how the runs of color show up when you knit it....


Thanks - looking forward to it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, love your 2015 scarf. Wonderful stitching. Tango looks quite debonair with his face to the wind. ...


Thank you, bev 
Tango looks "cool", doesn't he?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Beautiful, Jane! Great to see little Tango!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> AARRGGHH! I want to knit everything!!


I do, too!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I thought so.
> What about this?


I own those cuff links 

Elizabeth's 'Year of the Beaded Scarf' scarf. Punctuation makes things clearer, although I might have the entire title wrong, lol. This is a punctuation test, put in the proper punctuation: woman without her man is nothing


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I own those cuff links
> 
> Elizabeth's 'Year of the Beaded Scarf' scarf. Punctuation makes things clearer, although I might have the entire title wrong, lol. This is a punctuation test, put in the proper punctuation: woman without her man is nothing


That's an easy one. 
Woman, without her, man is nothing :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Tanya. It is Elizabeth's 2015 Year of Beaded - Or Not - Lace Scarf. We got a clue at the start of each month.


Ah, yes. Recalling it now. Wasn't ready to commit to it back then so passed it up. It is beautiful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - Symphony of Shells by Kam Baker? I shared that back in September. DFL might have shown it, as well.
> Now I remember - she showed a tutorial to go with it.


Amazing memory Jane! Just found it on Ravelry and it is a free download


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> That's an easy one.
> Woman, without her, man is nothing :thumbup:


And so true.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

have a good evening. am off to a meeting. will check in late tonite to see what I missed.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Ronie ...hope son sees he has had a lucky escape .Beautiful cowl matching blouse well .
One scarf three colours ! Annoying isn't it Jane ? Great dog though .
Bev ..forgot to say how beautiful your sunset was .
Karen ...wonderful work on the sea horse and other projects .
Sue will be in the air now so hope the flight is smooth .
Nearing the end of my socks so a few more rounds before bed .


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Glad you found us Williesmom. Wow, so sorry your DH ended up in the hospital-cat sratches? Was he trying to get Harley and Winnie to be friends or trying to separate them while they were fighting? Getting between two cats is dangerous.


He was trying to calm Harley down when she got upset seeing Winnie. She bit him in the wrist, it got infected, he had surgery to clean out the infection, and he lost the use of one tendon in his wrist. It doesn't affect the function, but it does affect his confidence with cats!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

williesmom said:


> He was trying to calm Harley down when she got upset seeing Winnie. She bit him in the wrist, it got infected, he had surgery to clean out the infection, and he lost the use of one tendon in his wrist. It doesn't affect the function, but it does affect his confidence with cats!


Wow! So glad your DH's wrist is ok. We have had to swaddle a cat in a towel or pick them up by the scruff of their neck. Both easier said than done though. The current cats are very even tempered and rather tolerant, they even liked the dog.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Cowl completed and blocked. Yarn was Natural Dye Studio Angelus, shde Watersmeet. Beads size 8 silver lined tuquoise. Someone (Tanya?) asked how may beads. I reckon 940+ - that is if my calculations are correct :roll: 

Now to catch up on all your goings on. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> And in case anyone needs further encouragement to do the cables and lace scarf - here is my picture up to clue 6.


Looks good, Chris.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, you know the ongoing story of my Montego...
> I told myself that I wouldn't do another circular until I managed to block that one but I do love the Winter Rose.
> I've seen pics of people wearing them doubled - so it would fit like a double layer of a crescent, I suppose. I have seen others with the top folded down so far so that about 3/4 of circle was used to wrap. That would make it hang down further in the back.


So the folded top would look a little like a collar, I suppose. - Still thinking. (very hard work.)


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> FYI: my Advent Scarf so far


It is going to be fabulous, Toni.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> So nice that you are getting out to hike Bev. The picture of the deer is great.
> 
> I have not done a circular shawl, but I have seen them used as baby shawls and laid out on the floor also, as Julie has described.
> 
> ...


Another beauty, Caryn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Here is my LE finally getting its picture taken, I love how it is designed and how it fits around the shoulders


Lovely to see it, Ronie. nice work.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We are all packed up now and ready to fly from Basel to London and then on home. Today we had a great excursion to Riquewihr, one of the most beautiful villages in France which survived WWII virtually undamaged. That, and Strasbourg, which we visited yesterday were my two favourite places that I would love to visit again. There was such a Christmassy atmosphere, with most of the shops decorated, Christmas caroling and Gluhwein aplenty.
> 
> Sue


I feel quite envious but glad you have had such a good trip. Hope you and hubby are feeling relaxed and restored.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Love it Melanie!!! LOL
> 
> Ronie, your LE looks great! Love it!
> 
> ...


Stunning pic.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have been meaning to mention the yarn that I got from LanaFina (for Christmas).
> I saw some shawls knit with it & tracked it down - from Germany - but the price was pretty good & shipping not too bad.
> What I liked about it was the long colour runs but I am not sure that the fingering weight is going to live up to that.
> Here are pics of the lace & fingering weights along with the shots from the site - they don't really match although the lace weight will be fine. Not sure what to do with the other one.
> ...


Beautiful colours, Jane but annoying not to know exactly how much you have.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have only managed to get the CO & the 4 set up rows done. I just wanted to have it on my needles hoping to be able to pick it up at odd moments - but I am not getting many of those at the moment.
> Did you notice that it is reversible? Reversible cables & all.


No problem, Jane reversible cables are easy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well that is what I am doing  LOL
> 
> Back from court ... it went well as expected... he was very upset about the breakup.. apparently 'via' friends she has been telling him a bunch of lies.. and then said they needed to see other people.. He is fine with it now.. he seems to be in a much better mood today.. Now he just needs to get a job and move... hubby said if he doesn't have the money to move that he will help him out.. nothing is going to happen until after the New Year  So we will cherish the time spent together and enjoy a great Holiday Season
> 
> I am wearing my cowl today.. it is just chilly enough to wear and it goes great with my navy blouse.. I don't have a good pic of the cowl but it is the tan and multi colored one.


That is a beautiful cowl, Ronie. I'm glad that things went well for your son.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have been a long time getting my 2015 scarf blocked & then stalled in getting decent pics.


it is a lovely scarf, Jane. Which colour is closest? The top one looks like a bright spring green.

ETA saw your earlier answer. I liked the colour best on Tango's photo - he sets it off beautifully.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:



> Uhmm - checking to see if I am doing what I should be doing?
> ;-)


Considering how far behind I am in my own work, I have no hope of keeping track of what anyone else is doing. You are safe...for the moment. :lol:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I am wearing my cowl today.. it is just chilly enough to wear and it goes great with my navy blouse.. I don't have a good pic of the cowl but it is the tan and multi colored one.


That cowl looks so fluffy and warm. Love all the colors!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I have been a long time getting my 2015 scarf blocked & then stalled in getting decent pics.


You had sunshine! Scarf looks fabulous!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I thought so.
> What about this?


Have nothing to wear these with, but...WANT!

_I am such a geek!_


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> That's an easy one.
> Woman, without her, man is nothing :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Cowl completed and blocked. Yarn was Natural Dye Studio Angelus, shde Watersmeet. Beads size 8 silver lined tuquoise. Someone (Tanya?) asked how may beads. I reckon 940+ - that is if my calculations are correct :roll:
> 
> Now to catch up on all your goings on. :thumbup:


Beautiful color, beads, and cowl!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Ann. Re: sunset 



williesmom said:


> but it does affect his confidence withcats!


Ooo, I guess too. Glad that's in the past.

Linda, love your Forest Paths.



linda09 said:


> Stunning pic.


Thanks so much, Linda!!

Off to an evening of knitting. Got some Christmas cards ready, made our list, decided what to get for those on the list. Got stuff done, now it's time to knit.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Amazing memory Jane! ...


It can be amazing sometimes but this time I checked my list. ;-)
I have been keeping a list of the patterns that I have been sharing to try & avoid reposting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Cowl completed and blocked.....


Really nice, Linda! Looks wonderful on you.
Great knitting & I love the colours of the yarn & beads.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> No problem, Jane reversible cables are easy.


I am looking forward to it - just got to find the time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> it is a lovely scarf, Jane... I liked the colour best on Tango's photo - he sets it off beautifully.


Thank you, Linda 
Tango looks good in everything!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> You had sunshine! Scarf looks fabulous!


Thank you, Elizabeth ;-)
I also managed to get some better pics of the cowl.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Cowl completed and blocked. Yarn was Natural Dye Studio Angelus, shde Watersmeet. Beads size 8 silver lined tuquoise. Someone (Tanya?) asked how may beads. I reckon 940+ - that is if my calculations are correct :roll:
> 
> Now to catch up on all your goings on. :thumbup:


Looks really nice Linda, pretty color and beads


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Have nothing to wear these with, but...WANT!
> 
> _I am such a geek!_


I have about two dozen sets of cuff links - only one set is not geek-worthy, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Jane, I bought some yarn while in New Zealand - no idea how much yardage I have. I really need to do some method of weighing and measuring else it is never going to be used. Two balls of natural merino possum blend in what I think might be around DK weight and two balls of a cobalt blue merino in maybe sock weight. Both were spun by the shop owner so no ball bands.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I really need to do some method of weighing and measuring ...


Elizabeth actually measures out the while skein of yarn to determine how many yards. I can't see me doing that!


> Two balls of natural merino possum blend ...


That sounds very interesting.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jane, it's already the 10th December here so I just wanted to stop by and wish you a very happy 10th December. 
&#128158;&#128144;&#128158;
Love Ros


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh my Williesmom. What a trauma for your DH. I don't blame him for his cautiousness with cats. Glad his wrist is ok now. 

Beautiful cowl Linda. The pattern shows so well. Looks great on you too. Nice size. And thank you re my lace/cable advent scarf progress.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Jane, it's already the 10th December here so I just wanted to stop by and wish you a very happy 10th December.


Thank you, Ros


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Cowl completed and blocked. Yarn was Natural Dye Studio Angelus, shde Watersmeet. Beads size 8 silver lined tuquoise. Someone (Tanya?) asked how may beads. I reckon 940+ - that is if my calculations are correct :roll:
> 
> Now to catch up on all your goings on. :thumbup:


It looks great, Linda. I'm starting chart D tonight.


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

http://doilyhead.wordpress.com/ has anyone seen this? luscious!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--the cowl is so pretty and beautifully done. The beads fit it very well.

As per Williesmom--had a guy at work once get bit by the owner's boxer dog who hated men. Went down to the bone in his wrist (not hard to do). The guy was a drummer and a very hyeractive type so you can imagine his hysteria at teh idea of not being able to drum. I took him back to my house, gave him Arnica to calm him down followed by a remedy for puncture wounds. The wound was very swollen and so purple it was practically black. Within half hour the swelling was completely gone, the color almost normal and no pain. We went back to work and no ramifications. In this case I think Williesmom's cat could use a remedy to calm his anxiety and anger, or maybe it is a territorial possessiveness. Anywho, glad your DH is okay.

Melanie--that possum yarn sounds so intriguing. I always think of their hair as coarse but the under layers must be very soft as with other animal hair/fur. Wonder what it is like working with it?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

shirley m said:


> http://doilyhead.wordpress.com/ has anyone seen this? luscious!!!!


Oh, my, Shirley. They are amazing!!

Melanie, I've heard that possum yarn is to die for. Is it really as good as they say??

Time to destress with a jigsaw puzzle and some chamomile tea.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, I am so glad the court part is over and he is starting to move on.
The cowl looks lovely on you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely scarf, Jane and great shot of Tango!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fabulous, Linda! Love everything about it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you, Elizabeth, Bev, Jane, Caryn, Pam, Tanya, Norma and Melanie for commenting on the cowl.

Melanie your yarn sounds yummy. My daughter used possum to knit a scarf for her grandmother - it was beautifully soft and she said lovely to work with.

And talking about that grandmother, my MIL, it is her 93rd birthday on Saturday but we are taking her out for lunch today. She will spend most of Saturday receiving calls from her numerous friends and family, probably with her feet up on a footstool, cake, and a small glass of ginger wine. Her knitting will be close by and I happen to know that yarn features amongst her presents so she will be a very happy lady, I think.

Eta I'm not such a happy bunny, I missed the Romi Hill offer and the price is back up to $17.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, it does sound as though your MIL will have a lovely time :thumbup: Sorry about the offer :thumbdown:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda, it does sound as though your MIL will have a lovely time :thumbup: Sorry about the offer :thumbdown:


Not to worry, Norma, I'm sure another offer will come up at some point. I just didn't get to my emails until very late yesterday. I think she is my favourite designer of all.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Elizabeth, Bev, Jane, Caryn, Pam, Tanya, Norma and Melanie for commenting on the cowl.
> 
> Melanie your yarn sounds yummy. My daughter used possum to knit a scarf for her grandmother - it was beautifully soft and she said lovely to work with.
> 
> ...


Sounds like MIL really has it made. Happy B'day to her.:lol:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Linda, your MIL sounds like an awesome lady. I hope that she has a special birthday. Sorry about missing the offer. I thought about it seriously, but decided not to at this time. I really like to have paper copies.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Not so sure about possum yarn/thread. But on the other hand...

There seem to be a collection of Seahorse dragons coming from one reef...anyone interested?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

The possum yarn is from down under possums, they are not like the possums in the US. Their fur is much softer. Sadly they were introduced to New Zealand as pest control and have become a major pest themselves. We saw lots of eradication program signs. Julie could give you more details. But the yarn is soft. Mine is a blend with merino.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> The possum yarn is from down under possums, they are not like the possums in the US. Their fur is much softer. Sadly they were introduced to New Zealand as pest control and have become a major pest themselves. We saw lots of eradication program signs. Julie could give you more details. But the yarn is soft. Mine is a blend with merino.


Thanks for the info. Always good to know more.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Ronnie, glad to hear things went well in court. Hope he is able to move on with life now and forget that girl and find someone worthwhile.
> That is the Symphony Shell cowl that DFL showed us, isn't it? It is lovely. I would like to make that one day.


I am glad to hear that the truth has prevailed and you all can move forward. May God bless you with healing and peace.

That is a beautiful cowl. I thought that I recognized the pattern. Well done! 

p.30


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Not so sure about possum yarn/thread. But on the other hand...
> 
> There seem to be a collection of Seahorse dragons coming from one reef...anyone interested?


Me


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my, Shirley. They are amazing!!
> 
> Melanie, I've heard that possum yarn is to die for. Is it really as good as they say??
> 
> Time to destress with a jigsaw puzzle and some chamomile tea.


Jigsaw puzzle? Maybe that is what I need to do. Sure have a bunch of them.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Cowl completed and blocked. Yarn was Natural Dye Studio Angelus, shde Watersmeet. Beads size 8 silver lined tuquoise. Someone (Tanya?) asked how may beads. I reckon 940+ - that is if my calculations are correct :roll:
> 
> Now to catch up on all your goings on. :thumbup:


That turned out really pretty. Nice color. I am getting there on the Forest MAL, finally ready for the 4th round.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda, it does sound as though your MIL will have a lovely time :thumbup: Sorry about the offer :thumbdown:


Ditto from me, Linda.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I have about two dozen sets of cuff links - only one set is not geek-worthy, lol.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Elizabeth actually measures out the while skein of yarn to determine how many yards. I can't see me doing that!


I have an adjustable niddy noddy, so it is easy to get it measured, take off the niddy noddy and put on the swift, then use the ball winder to make it into a cake. The trick is not to wind onto the niddy noddy too tight or too loose. Love my niddy noddy!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


What? You haven't knit your own!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Melanie--that possum yarn sounds so intriguing. I always think of their hair as coarse but the under layers must be very soft as with other animal hair/fur. Wonder what it is like working with it?


The Australian possum bears no resemblance to the North American possum you see around your neighborhood. Different animal, different fur, very soft.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> And talking about that grandmother, my MIL, it is her 93rd birthday on Saturday but we are taking her out for lunch today. She will spend most of Saturday receiving calls from her numerous friends and family, probably with her feet up on a footstool, cake, and a small glass of ginger wine. Her knitting will be close by and I happen to know that yarn features amongst her presents so she will be a very happy lady, I think.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> What? You haven't knit your own!


Not yet! _You have been warned. :lol: :lol: :lol: _


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Sounds like MIL really has it made. Happy B'day to her.:lol:


Thank you, Tanya. I will pass on your message. She will be tickled pink.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Linda, your MIL sounds like an awesome lady. I hope that she has a special birthday. Sorry about missing the offer. I thought about it seriously, but decided not to at this time. I really like to have paper copies.


Thank you, Bev, she is and has the knack of making friends wherever she goes. After lunch today she was flirting with a man sitting on the next table. He must have been 30+ years her junior but he flirted right back - quite charming.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> The possum yarn is from down under possums, they are not like the possums in the US. Their fur is much softer. Sadly they were introduced to New Zealand as pest control and have become a major pest themselves. We saw lots of eradication program signs. Julie could give you more details. But the yarn is soft. Mine is a blend with merino.


It is lovely yarn to work! One of the warmest around, when blended with a longer staple yarn. Some sensible person is selling dog sausage made from possum meat. Those without much commercial sense poison them with 1080, just like those who tried to bring in Miximatosis (?sp) to kill off the rabbits in the South Island- rabbit meat and hide could be brilliant earners.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That turned out really pretty. Nice color. I am getting there on the Forest MAL, finally ready for the 4th round.


Thank you, Babalou.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Ronnie, glad to hear things went well in court. Hope he is able to move on with life now and forget that girl and find someone worthwhile.
> That is the Symphony Shell cowl that DFL showed us, isn't it? It is lovely. I would like to make that one day.


Yes it is!! thank you.. I guess I am the only one who printed the pattern and has made it of yet!!! trust me it goes very quickly... and is fun to make.. The colored yarn is a variegated yarn and is a great use for those kinds of yarns.. Thank you all I loved making it and have been thinking of doing it in white and blue next  http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/symphony-of-shells I love how it is done up and with the yarn I used I just wet it and tossed it in the dryer.. that made it soft and fluffy... very nice and warm too...

Thank you for the nice comments on my Son's ordeal.. it has been so hard on him. I think it is for the best.. we do love her and its hard to not have her a part of the family any more but they are young and have been best friends since the 5th grade.. maybe a break is what they need.. then if it is truly meant to be they will meet up again  He needs to concentrate on him right now.. work hard to get a job and to stand on his own two feet.. then he will more ready for a wife and children  I'm so glad there is no children in this picture (besides themselves).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Bev, she is and has the knack of making friends wherever she goes. After lunch today she was flirting with a man sitting on the next table. He must have been 30+ years her junior but he flirted right back - quite charming.


You clearly are as young as you feel. Keep the spirit alive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Yes it is!! thank you.. I guess I am the only one who printed the pattern and has made it of yet!!! trust me it goes very quickly... and is fun to make.. The colored yarn is a variegated yarn and is a great use for those kinds of yarns.. Thank you all I loved making it and have been thinking of doing it in white and blue next  http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/symphony-of-shells I love how it is done up and with the yarn I used I just wet it and tossed it in the dryer.. that made it soft and fluffy... very nice and warm too...
> 
> Thank you for the nice comments on my Son's ordeal.. it has been so hard on him. I think it is for the best.. we do love her and its hard to not have her a part of the family any more but they are young and have been best friends since the 5th grade.. maybe a break is what they need.. then if it is truly meant to be they will meet up again  He needs to concentrate on him right now.. work hard to get a job and to stand on his own two feet.. then he will more ready for a wife and children  I'm so glad there is no children in this picture (besides themselves).


Wise words, Ronie!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane your scarf is beautiful!!! I love the way Tango is posed too... I hope he didn't take off after a squirrel with it still on flying in the wind ... (over active imagination here )

Linda that turned out amazing.. it looks so nice on you too!!! 900+++ beads! YIKES that is a lot of beads..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Jane, it's already the 10th December here so I just wanted to stop by and wish you a very happy 10th December.
> 💞💐💞
> Love Ros


You are so thoughtful!!! and I will jump in and say Happy 12-10 Jane!!! what a wonderful occasion to remember... I don't have a clue to what date I picked up my son but I know it was in April...  and we adopted a year later in May... I'm terrible I know!! I'm so happy that you and your family had/will have many happy years!! and a wonderful life together


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Shirley those are stunning... we were going to do something similar but the patterns are so complicated that it was put on the back burner for now!! DFL did give us a chart to one of the Fuchsia flowers.. I hope to make it up some day soon


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I am glad to hear that the truth has prevailed and you all can move forward. May God bless you with healing and peace.
> 
> That is a beautiful cowl. I thought that I recognized the pattern. Well done!
> 
> p.30


Thank you Toni!! I am embarrassed because I couldn't remember the name of it.. until Chris said it.. I did post the pattern earlier this morning  and we are glad too!!! I knew he wasn't one to raise his hand to anyone.. and so happy that it proved to be true that he is the gentleman we knew he was


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone... it stormed all night but seems to have calmed down right now.. I am really liking these storms from the south... but I hear the snow level is going to drop which means we will be getting the next series of storms from the north!! cold and wet.. oh well it is winter right!! 

I slept in this morning so unless I get off the computer soon I will not get much knitting or crocheting done today!! Have a great day all .. I'll see ya next time!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - Symphony of Shells by Kam Baker? I shared that back in September. DFL might have shown it, as well.
> Now I remember - she showed a tutorial to go with it.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/symphony-of-shells

Here it is...and here is the tutorial..

http://www.everydaypeacocks.com/#!symphony-of-shells/cgco


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely scarf, Jane and great shot of Tango!


Thank you, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...And talking about that grandmother, my MIL, it is her 93rd birthday on Saturday but we are taking her out for lunch today.


Wish her happy birthday from across the pond. I'd love to join her in a glass of ginger wine. I love it!
Sounds like she has recuperated?


> Eta I'm not such a happy bunny, I missed the Romi Hill offer and the price is back up to $17.


Oh, darn! :-(


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> ...I am getting there on the Forest MAL, finally ready for the 4th round.


Way to go, Babalou 
I am almost finished rep 3 of chart C. I am half considering going to D from there. If it is long enough to wrap, there will be extra coverage even with the narrower width. Hard to wrap it while it's on the cable, though. I might try putting it on 2 & measuring it. Judging by my Pizzazz cowl, 50" finished circumference would be good. If it doesn't look close, I'll keep going to get the wider cowl.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I have an adjustable niddy noddy, so it is easy to get it measured, take off the niddy noddy and put on the swift, then use the ball winder to make it into a cake. The trick is not to wind onto the niddy noddy too tight or too loose. Love my niddy noddy!


Doesn't sound easy from here!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Yes it is!! thank you.. I guess I am the only one who printed the pattern and has made it of yet!!! trust me it goes very quickly... and is fun to make.. The colored yarn is a variegated yarn and is a great use for those kinds of yarns.. Thank you all I loved making it and have been thinking of doing it in white and blue next  http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/symphony-of-shells I love how it is done up and with the yarn I used I just wet it and tossed it in the dryer.. that made it soft and fluffy... very nice and warm too...
> 
> Thank you for the nice comments on my Son's ordeal.. it has been so hard on him. I think it is for the best.. we do love her and its hard to not have her a part of the family any more but they are young and have been best friends since the 5th grade.. maybe a break is what they need.. then if it is truly meant to be they will meet up again  He needs to concentrate on him right now.. work hard to get a job and to stand on his own two feet.. then he will more ready for a wife and children  I'm so glad there is no children in this picture (besides themselves).


If truth be told, this is probably a good thing. Never feel comfortable with people who get hooked up so early in life and don't get experience with different relationships. They just don't develop a particular kind of maturity. Perhaps they will find a way back to a good friendship based on shared childhood memories.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> The Australian possum bears no resemblance to the North American possum you see around your neighborhood. Different animal, different fur, very soft.


And that is probably a good thing. These local critters are destructive and mean. There is no making friends with them. Just coarse creatures.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... I guess I am the only one who printed the pattern and has made it of yet!!!...


I recall that you did it but can't remember seeing it. I remember you saying that it was easy & I had a look at the tutorial - was tempted at the time but then forgot it. Undoubtedly, some other pretty thing jumped in to attract my attention.
Did you just CO the 98 stitches or did you make it longer? In the pattern pic, she only has a single wrap. Did you have it doubled?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane your scarf is beautiful!!! I love the way Tango is posed too... I hope he didn't take off after a squirrel with it still on flying in the wind ...


Thank you, Ronie 
I have him off the leash when he poses so I am very vigilant if he makes a sudden move. If he gets away, there's no catching him until he wants to be caught. I can just imagine my scarf strealing (Newfoundland expression) up & the the road & through the bushes!

Speaking of squirrels & introduced animals: they were introduced to Newfoundland several decades ago & they are everywhere now. I guess someone thought that they were cute but they can be a real nuisance.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> You are so thoughtful!!! and I will jump in and say Happy 12-10 Jane!!! what a wonderful occasion to remember...


Thank you, Ronie 
Michael has two finals today - the 2nd one finishes late into the night so I am wary about disturbing him. Might not get to talk until tomorrow. He has another final tomorrow & one the next day as well.


> I don't have a clue to what date I picked up my son but I know it was in April...  and we adopted a year later in May... I'm terrible I know!! I'm so happy that you and your family had/will have many happy years!! and a wonderful life together


The same to you, Ronie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ronie
> I have him off the leash when he poses so I am very vigilant if he makes a sudden move. If he gets away, there's no catching him until he wants to be caught. I can just imagine my scarf strealing (Newfoundland expression) up & the the road & through the bushes!
> 
> Speaking of squirrels & introduced animals: they were introduced to Newfoundland several decades ago & they are everywhere now. I guess someone thought that they were cute but they can be a real nuisance.


I think your Tango, being a terrier is much more of a live wire than Ringo, I can't imagine him allowing himself to be draped in anything, his main tactic is to lie low, and watch what is going on, at the moment on the sofa amidst the screws and nails basket and what ever I have placed at my end- mostly my pack, the camera bag, and files etc for Seniors.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think your Tango, being a terrier is much more of a live wire than Ringo, I can't imagine him allowing himself to be draped in anything, his main tactic is to lie low, and watch what is going on, at the moment on the sofa amidst the screws and nails basket and what ever I have placed at my end- mostly my pack, the camera bag, and files etc for Seniors.


Great photo!! He is watching your every move!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great photo!! He is watching your every move!!!


Even keeps an eye on me in the bathroom, and toilet! But it is comforting to have him there. I found the Christmas card Fale gave me a number of years ago, as I was going through boxes, yesterday. I just don't believe what the family is trying to say about him- he loved me, and expressed himself so caringly.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think your Tango, being a terrier is much more of a live wire than Ringo...


He has his moments, for sure. 


> his main tactic is to lie low, and watch what is going on....


He is keeping a vigilant eye on his Momma. 
Lovely shot, Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> He is keeping a vigilant eye on his Momma.
> Lovely shot, Julie


It is, as I said to Norma, very comforting, at least one being in my life, cares.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Ringo is making sure you stay within his vision ! I recently saw a pic with a dog saying .Don't wonder why I watch you in the toilet .You always watch me .It is true in my case .Hector has a very worrying case of separation anxiety and is always within a yard of me .
Linda. Pretty work .Hope MIL has a super day .Will I hear the singing from here ?
Had another lunch out to day .I will be putting weight on &#128543;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Had another lunch out to day .I will be putting weight on 😟


'Tis the season!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Cowl completed and blocked. Yarn was Natural Dye Studio Angelus, shde Watersmeet. Beads size 8 silver lined tuquoise. Someone (Tanya?) asked how may beads. I reckon 940+ - that is if my calculations are correct :roll:
> 
> Now to catch up on all your goings on. :thumbup:


It is beautiful, Linda!!! :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

shirley m said:


> http://doilyhead.wordpress.com/ has anyone seen this? luscious!!!!


Thanks Shirley, now I will have to go through the doilies there and see if there are any I might like to make at some time in the future. . . . .


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Jane, both Tango and your 2015 Beaded or Not Scarf look great!!!

Thank you, Linda. The combination of Advent Scarves just seemed like the way to go. It is too easy to put things down and not get back to them. :?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The same to you, Ronie


What do you mean his finals end late into the night? How long are those exams?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

shirley m said:


> http://doilyhead.wordpress.com/ has anyone seen this? luscious!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Jane, both Tango and your 2015 Beaded or Not Scarf look great!!!...


Thank you, Toni ;-)


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Yes it is!! thank you.. I guess I am the only one who printed the pattern and has made it of yet!!! trust me it goes very quickly... and is fun to make.. The colored yarn is a variegated yarn and is a great use for those kinds of yarns.. Thank you all I loved making it and have been thinking of doing it in white and blue next  http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/symphony-of-shells I love how it is done up and with the yarn I used I just wet it and tossed it in the dryer.. that made it soft and fluffy... very nice and warm too...
> 
> Thank you for the nice comments on my Son's ordeal.. it has been so hard on him. I think it is for the best.. we do love her and its hard to not have her a part of the family any more but they are young and have been best friends since the 5th grade.. maybe a break is what they need.. then if it is truly meant to be they will meet up again  He needs to concentrate on him right now.. work hard to get a job and to stand on his own two feet.. then he will more ready for a wife and children  I'm so glad there is no children in this picture (besides themselves).


Ronnie, I did print the pattern and was planning on making it . . . . but I guess I do everything in slow motion. I was contemplating yarns but never actually dug into my stash to check it out. 
Yes, it does sound like they needed time to get away from each other. Hopefully things work out for them in the future after they grow up a bit, like Tanya says. I would do anything to go back with my first true love after I broke it off with him, but he moved on . . . . . .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> What do you mean his finals end late into the night? How long are those exams?


That one is scheduled for 7-10pm.
Not the optimal time for your best work.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I recall that you did it but can't remember seeing it. I remember you saying that it was easy & I had a look at the tutorial - was tempted at the time but then forgot it. Undoubtedly, some other pretty thing jumped in to attract my attention.
> Did you just CO the 98 stitches or did you make it longer? In the pattern pic, she only has a single wrap. Did you have it doubled?


I did cast on 98 stitches.. and I used a worsted weight yarn. I used a roving type yarn for the tan and a different brand all together for the colored parts.. they went together very well... I had yarn left over and I got the yarn at the dollar store.. so it is pretty safe to say the cowl only cost me a dollar...LOL

I had no idea that squirrels weren't everywhere... they are adorable but can be very destructive when they overtake a area.. I don't know what keeps them under control around here.. possible the coyotes and other critters that hunt small animals..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jigsaw puzzle? Maybe that is what I need to do. Sure have a bunch of them.


Oh, I get mine out every winter.  I have a lot of Charles Wysocki ones. Lovely Americana with signs and buildings. Easy to do.

Babalou, looking forward to pics of your Forest Paths. 

Julie, love the photo of Ringo.  How did your party for the Seniors go yesterday? Do I see jars of Lemon curd in the picture?  So nice, Julie, for you to find a reminder of Fale's love.

Wow, Jane. 10 at night. Not sure I could function well enough to do well on an exam that late. Will he be coming home for Christmas?? How soon? Are you counting the days and hours?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

My last project .Jade green with silver lined beads .not at all blue like the picture !


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> My last project .Jade green with silver lined beads .


Beautiful Ann!!! they are a great size too  that is a great analogy of why the think it is fine to watch us in the bath... LOL

Great picture of Ringo... he is such a treasure for you!! before my son moved back we just left the bathroom door open, it is in the back hall and unless your heading to the bedroom it is out of site.. well that was when Fritz would get mommy time.... every time I went in to do my business he had to sit on my lap and get extra hugs..LOL


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That one is scheduled for 7-10pm.
> Not the optimal time for your best work.


That is my concern, too. Brutal and testy in a wrong headed way.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> My last project .Jade green with silver lined beads .not at all blue like the picture !


How very nice Ann. And they fit so well.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> My last project .Jade green with silver lined beads .not at all blue like the picture !


Nice!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, love the photo of Ringo. How did your party for the Seniors go yesterday? Do I see jars of Lemon curd in the picture? So nice, Julie, for you to find a reminder of Fale's love.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Ringo is making sure you stay within his vision ! I recently saw a pic with a dog saying .Don't wonder why I watch you in the toilet .You always watch me .It is true in my case .Hector has a very worrying case of separation anxiety and is always within a yard of me .
> Linda. Pretty work .Hope MIL has a super day .Will I hear the singing from here ?
> Had another lunch out to day .I will be putting weight on 😟


I've been putting it on- simple sugar and butter effect- (lemon curd!) I don't mind being Ringo's cow in ancient memory, or a ewe in more recent memory banks, although at this very moment he is off out in the garden- after all a fellow needs a few private times.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That one is scheduled for 7-10pm.
> Not the optimal time for your best work.


was this the day they had scheduled three on the same day?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ringo looks like you might have woken him 

Great socks Ann. Teal or blue works for me.

I would do better at a 7pm test than a 7am test.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ann, love your socks. They are gorgeous.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Do people know Vicki Square's designs? She is the queen of the kimono and has several books of kimonos, several of them with lace patterning as I recall. Probably lots of new ones.
This came in today and I really like it and want to share it with you:

http://www.interweavestore.com/beading


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, I get mine out every winter.  I have a lot of Charles Wysocki ones. Lovely Americana with signs and buildings. Easy to do.
> 
> Babalou, looking forward to pics of your Forest Paths.
> 
> ...


It is Ringo, as I see him day by day- he loves his spot on the sofa. The Party went very well, except the official visitors took a long time coming or we would have started lunch a lot earlier, but most of the comments were very complimentary, which is good! No the jars are those holding my screws and nails! I have one only Lemon Curd waiting for when I see Lisa- for her and Alastair.
It is heartening to have found the card, and remember how steadfast he was. I don't believe he has changed as much as the Nieces and Nephews claim.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> My last project .Jade green with silver lined beads .not at all blue like the picture !


Very snazzy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Beautiful Ann!!! they are a great size too  that is a great analogy of why the think it is fine to watch us in the bath... LOL
> 
> Great picture of Ringo... he is such a treasure for you!! before my son moved back we just left the bathroom door open, it is in the back hall and unless your heading to the bedroom it is out of site.. well that was when Fritz would get mommy time.... every time I went in to do my business he had to sit on my lap and get extra hugs..LOL


Oh Fitz! You do love your Mommy!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ,,,I don't know what keeps them under control around here.. possible the coyotes and other critters that hunt small animals..


We don't have many such predators here.
There is an occasional lynx. Maybe bears. Would they eat squirrels? Can't see them catching one.
Mostly rabbits, caribou & moose in our woods.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Wow, Jane. 10 at night. Not sure I could function well enough to do well on an exam that late.


Very poor plan to my mind.


> Will he be coming home for Christmas?? How soon? Are you counting the days and hours?


Hopefully he will be coming home next Friday & won't return until Jan. 9. If there is some Senate function scheduled, he might have to be there, though. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> My last project .Jade green with silver lined beads .not at all blue like the picture !


Marvellous work, Ann.
Phoenix Tears - such a lovely name. There are mitts & a hat to match - nice set.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ringo looks like you might have woken him
> 
> Great socks Ann. Teal or blue works for me.
> 
> I would do better at a 7pm test than a 7am test.


No he was wide awake, Mel, he keeps a weather eye on the camera- I usually disable the flash for him.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> was this the day they had scheduled three on the same day?


Yes - they changed the Spanish exam to the next day.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I would do better at a 7pm test than a 7am test.


Well, maybe if they allowed me to have a glass of wine with it...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - they changed the Spanish exam to the next day.


I guess that was an improvement for him, I certainly hope so!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I have one only Lemon Curd waiting for when I see Lisa- for her and Alastair...


Oh - how is your brother doing now?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think your Tango, being a terrier is much more of a live wire than Ringo, I can't imagine him allowing himself to be draped in anything, his main tactic is to lie low, and watch what is going on, at the moment on the sofa amidst the screws and nails basket and what ever I have placed at my end- mostly my pack, the camera bag, and files etc for Seniors.


Such a sweetie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess that was an improvement for him, I certainly hope so!


Only slightly - still not much time to prepare.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> That one is scheduled for 7-10pm.
> Not the optimal time for your best work.


I would fall asleep in the middle of it!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> My last project .Jade green with silver lined beads .not at all blue like the picture !


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Christmas Tree Skirt
http://www.yarnspirations.com/christmas-tree-skirt.html

Pretty basic - Id rather a little something to break it up - not a big fan of garter stitch either.
Dovetail Scarf from Purl Soho
http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2015/12/10/dovetail-scarf/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Dovetail%20Scarf%20%7C%20T7&utm_term=PS%20Recipients

I might even make this if I have the right weight yarn! I love that yarn colourway.
City Sophisticate Hat
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/city-sophisticate-hat

Isnt this cute!
Schlaf(eulen)mütze by Gudrun Neumann-Mack
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/schlafeulenmutze
She also has a nice shawl pattern
Flowers on the edge
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flowers-on-the-edge
Plus a variation
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/variation-of-flowers-on-the-edge
As well as a bunch of lovely sock patterns & other beanies.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&designer=Gudrun%20Neumann-Mack&sort=date


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> My last project .Jade green with silver lined beads .not at all blue like the picture !


Oooooo, really pretty!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Only slightly - still not much time to prepare.


Today, I am happy to hope, the US signed new legislation called ESSA that will undo the high stakes testing, allow more local standards for evaluation, undo teacher evals tied to test scores, etc. In today's high information world with all the research on learning and stress testing it is amazing that we are still fighting for human standards in learning. Why does the University schedules exams in such a brutal manner. What do they think they are testing!!!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for inviting me. Maybe now I'll start getting these emails. I'll try to get my WIPS closer to being finished so I can start with this KAL in January.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I would do better at a 7pm test than a 7am test.


Someone else who is more than likely an evening/night-birthed baby like myself!

I don't do well at early-what-were-you-thinking-O'clock!



Dodie R. said:


> I have joined at the new link. I'm surprised with he amount of sharing that has taken place that I've not been informed of all of the give and take that has been going on! I must have done something wrong.
> Thanks for inviting me. Maybe now I'll start getting these emails. I'll try to get my WIPS closer to being finished so I can start with this KAL in January.


No, it just takes timing and learning how Knitting Paradise works. There are over 100,000 members now...and some of us are dropped from emails unexpectedly.
I'm not getting the emails either...but I type fast enough. Why fuss over every detail?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> ...Maybe now I'll start getting these emails...


I just read your post in the other thread but figured that I should explain this here.
We change to a new topic (more or less) every two weeks. In order to get updates, you have to post a message in the new thread (or click to WATCH) un order to get updates. Every 2nd Sunday, the next host/hostess will post the new link.


> I'll try to get my WIPS closer to being finished


We are constantly playing catchup with WIPs here.


> ...so I can start with this KAL in January.


I am still working on mine - hopefully it will be finished by then but we don't hold anyone to a schedule.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Isnt this cute!
> Schlaf(eulen)mütze by Gudrun Neumann-Mack
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/schlafeulenmutze
> She also has a nice shawl pattern
> ...


I downloaded the owl hat to make for me, me, me! So cute! I also love her Dragon Tail Socks. Thanks!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

The hat is just so cute. I may have to knit it for myself. I usually knit hats for charity, but this is extra special.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

I finallly figured out how to do this, so now I'm on both of them and hopefully will be getting the emails. I'll pay closer attention from now on!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I finallly figured out how to do this, so now I'm on both of them and hopefully will be getting the emails...


We've basically left the other behind now. If someone posts there, we'll get notice, though. Toni's pattern will still be there & available if you need to go back to check on it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> We've basically left the other behind now. If someone posts there, we'll get notice, though. Toni's pattern will still be there & available if you need to go back to check on it.


Thanks for the great explanation, Jane! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> My last project .Jade green with silver lined beads .not at all blue like the picture !


Those are beautiful, Ann! Well done!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Melanie, the possum yarn sounds wonderful. Glad it is different than the possum here. They look like rats to me!

Linda, your mil sounds like she is really enjoying life. Happy Birthday to her!

Shirley those are such beauties. I do love looking at them, but don't think I will ever have the patience to knit something like that. 

Jane, I hope Michael does well on those exams even though they are scheduled so miserably. Sure does make things stressful. But at least he will be finished with them when he is home and can totally enjoy his time with you. 

Julie, Tango looks so comfy in that picture.
It is so nice that you have that card from Fale and remember his love. 

Love the socks Ann. They fit you just right. The beads look super on them.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> You clearly are as young as you feel. Keep the spirit alive.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think your Tango, being a terrier is much more of a live wire than Ringo, I can't imagine him allowing himself to be draped in anything, his main tactic is to lie low, and watch what is going on, at the moment on the sofa amidst the screws and nails basket and what ever I have placed at my end- mostly my pack, the camera bag, and files etc for Seniors.


He looks very comfortable but definitely wondering what you are up to.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Even keeps an eye on me in the bathroom, and toilet! But it is comforting to have him there. I found the Christmas card Fale gave me a number of years ago, as I was going through boxes, yesterday. I just don't believe what the family is trying to say about him- he loved me, and expressed himself so caringly.


Trust your instincts, Julie and try to take some comfort from them.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is beautiful, Linda!!! :thumbup:


Thank you, Toni. It is a lovely pattern so thank you for that.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That one is scheduled for 7-10pm.
> Not the optimal time for your best work.


Seems like very bad planning. He then will need to wind down before trying to sleep so that he can perform well tomorrow. Having said that, he is young and will probably take it in his stride while you fret about. Hope it goes well for him.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> My last project .Jade green with silver lined beads .not at all blue like the picture !


They look great. Super pattern and lovely work.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, thanks for the links to the lady with all the socks. I downloaded the footie design.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

So, I decided to try the Mariana Mystery Shawl KAL that you posted a couple weeks ago. Oh my gosh! This is my second shawl. The first one is about half done and uses only garter stitch, so other than the shaping and the yarn used, pretty easy. I just completed row 10 of the Mariana Mystery and I feel like I just climbed Mount Everest. It took me about 5 times casting on and doing the set up rows before the pattern to get started correctly. Then I wasn't uniform in my yo direction so they needed to be untwisted. So, of course I dropped one. Frustrated started over. This time using a lifeline every two rows. Yup, I lost another yo and had to go back to a lifeline. Yes, I feel a major accomplishment. I hope I don't have to keep going back to lifelines for the rest of it. I love the shape of this shawl. A few are already up to the end of the first chart (I only have 76 more rows to go!). Take a peak on Ravelry.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> So, I decided to try the Mariana Mystery Shawl KAL... Frustrated started over. ...


Did you notice that there is an update to correct a mistake in the original file?
I checked some of the WIPs - they look lovely!
I love half circle shawls, too.
Getting started is often the big hurdle.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> So, I decided to try the Mariana Mystery Shawl KAL that you posted a couple weeks ago. Oh my gosh! This is my second shawl. The first one is about half done and uses only garter stitch, so other than the shaping and the yarn used, pretty easy. I just completed row 10 of the Mariana Mystery and I feel like I just climbed Mount Everest. It took me about 5 times casting on and doing the set up rows before the pattern to get started correctly. Then I wasn't uniform in my yo direction so they needed to be untwisted. So, of course I dropped one. Frustrated started over. This time using a lifeline every two rows. Yup, I lost another yo and had to go back to a lifeline. Yes, I feel a major accomplishment. I hope I don't have to keep going back to lifelines for the rest of it. I love the shape of this shawl. A few are already up to the end of the first chart (I only have 76 more rows to go!). Take a peak on Ravelry.


Yep, learning curves have this nasty habit of always being uphill, sometimes on a very steep incline. But when you get to the top, the sense of success is always a joy. Stay with it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, thanks for the links to the lady with all the socks. I downloaded the footie design.


methinks you have perhaps become a sockaholic?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, I was a sockaholic till DFL started her lace classes and then the LP. I had vowed always to have a pair on my needles. But lace happened.  I have these little bits of sock yarn left over and I thought this might be a good pattern to use them up on. One sock would have the main color on the bottom and the contrast color at the top, and the other would have the contrast color on the bottom and main on the top. And yes, I am going to be making more socks. They make great car WIPs.  The pattern I downloaded had 14 pages for footies! 14! I have not printed it out. I am going to read the pattern when I have time and print out only what I need.

MrsMurdog, welcome to the club. It will get better as you get used to things, but there will always be the pattern that you end up casting on 3-4 times. Lifeline are lifesavers. Also, stitch markers help tons, so you only need to keep count of so many stitches at a time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - how is your brother doing now?


It has been rather a roller coaster ride for him- some days he feels ok and can achieve a few tasks, other days can be very hard going. Thanks for asking, Jane!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Such a sweetie!


Thanks Elizabeth! He just loves people.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Was that an evening class for Michael also, Jane? He's young. He will do well. 

Congratulations, MrsMurdog! Bev gave some wonderful advice. Between the life lines and the stitch markers, you have got it made! We are here for you if you have questions.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Was that an evening class for Michael also, Jane? He's young. He will do well. ...


No - it was during the day.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pics of how I displayed some of those large snowflakes - with some of the other Christmas decor.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Still working on my tatted items Jane?

The 2nd S. Dragon has started developing wings! How many S. Dragons will appear before Christmas???


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> That one is scheduled for 7-10pm.
> Not the optimal time for your best work.


That is crazy!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> My last project .Jade green with silver lined beads .not at all blue like the picture !


What ever the colour they are beautiful. I love the pattern and the knitting :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Well done, MrsMurdog, your persistence does you great credit :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, perfect displays for lovely snowflakes :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, perfect displays for lovely snowflakes :thumbup:


Forgot to mention - they do look lovely!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--also love doing socks. So many ways to do the sections of them and so many opportunites for different colors and pattern stitches. I love the ones I have. When beginning to knit them I was so enamored with Cookie A's creativity and Crystal Palace had a page of dozens of free sock patterns.

Jane--those flakes really develop a drama when hung up. They look terrific. 

They make me think of a market window that gets a new painting every season. So these flakes for winter but maybe butterflies for Spring and Summer. Does anyone want the crochet pattern for the butterflies?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Pics of how I displayed some of those large snowflakes - with some of the other Christmas decor.


Those snowflakes displayed are stunning! Gorgeous, Jane.



kaixixang said:


> Still working on my tatted items Jane?
> 
> The 2nd S. Dragon has started developing wings! How many S. Dragons will appear before Christmas???


Oh what fun, Karen. Your work is gorgeous! Can't wait to see the pictures.

My DIL is coming over this morning and I will be working on my Forest Paths. Soon done with my first Chart C, ready to start alternating B and C.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Pics of how I displayed some of those large snowflakes - with some of the other Christmas decor.


Jane, these are beautifully placed to show to best effect! Great idea!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

This woman's patts are not free but she has such a wonderful and whimsical use of bright color that make great eye candy[

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scrap-happy-2


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> So, I decided to try the Mariana Mystery Shawl KAL that you posted a couple weeks ago. Oh my gosh! This is my second shawl. The first one is about half done and uses only garter stitch, so other than the shaping and the yarn used, pretty easy. I just completed row 10 of the Mariana Mystery and I feel like I just climbed Mount Everest. It took me about 5 times casting on and doing the set up rows before the pattern to get started correctly. Then I wasn't uniform in my yo direction so they needed to be untwisted. So, of course I dropped one. Frustrated started over. This time using a lifeline every two rows. Yup, I lost another yo and had to go back to a lifeline. Yes, I feel a major accomplishment. I hope I don't have to keep going back to lifelines for the rest of it. I love the shape of this shawl. A few are already up to the end of the first chart (I only have 76 more rows to go!). Take a peak on Ravelry.


Yay for your perseverance in reaching the top of Mt Everest. Sounds like you are going to have a lovely shawl. And lifelines are always good to use with lace!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

I am so excited and just have to share. I have designed patterns this year inspired by the books of Robin Hobb. This morning I woke up to find she had posted about them on her Facebook page. I am on such a high right now!

https://www.facebook.com/robin.hobb


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Pics of how I displayed some of those large snowflakes - with some of the other Christmas decor.


Your Christmas displays are all beautiful and elegant Jane. Wonderful way to display the large snowflakes!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> They make me think of a market window that gets a new painting every season. So these flakes for winter but maybe butterflies for Spring and Summer. Does anyone want the crochet pattern for the butterflies?


That's a good idea Tanya. I would like the butterfly pattern.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's awfully late. I know I would not be very alert then, even at the best of times! Last night I was in bed by 8.30 pm! At least I was alert in the daytime, but zonked on the couch after dinner, so just headed up to bed.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> That one is scheduled for 7-10pm.
> Not the optimal time for your best work.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I am so excited and just have to share. I have designed patterns this year inspired by the books of Robin Hobb. This morning I woke up to find she had posted about them on her Facebook page. I am on such a high right now!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/robin.hobb


How wonderful Elizabeth. A well deserved honor for your great patterns and creativity!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ann, those look really good. 
Sue


annweb said:


> My last project .Jade green with silver lined beads .not at all blue like the picture !


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, Ringo looked quite at home. Our dogs were very happy when we picked them up at the kennels yesterday morning. Went right out to sniff around the backyard when we got home and then took up residence in their favorite spots like they had never been away, and off to sleep!

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, he is young, so hopefully will be able yo relax and be ready for the next one. The young are so much more resilient than us older folks.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Seems like very bad planning. He then will need to wind down before trying to sleep so that he can perform well tomorrow. Having said that, he is young and will probably take it in his stride while you fret about. Hope it goes well for him.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, you sound like me. Socks were my major focus until I knit Dee's Ashton, then I was hooked on shawls. I am trying to do more socks again now. They really are great for in car knitting or any time when you just gave a couple of minutes to spare.

Sue

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Tanya, I was a sockaholic till DFL started her lace classes and then the LP. I had vowed always to have a pair on my needles. But lace happened.  I have these little bits of sock yarn left over and I thought this might be a good pattern to use them up on. One sock would have the main color on the bottom and the contrast color at the top, and the other would have the contrast color on the bottom and main on the top. And yes, I am going to be making more socks. They make great car WIPs.  The pattern I downloaded had 14 pages for footies! 14! I have not printed it out. I am going to read the pattern when I have time and print out only what I need.
> 
> MrsMurdog, welcome to the club. It will get better as you get used to things, but there will always be the pattern that you end up casting on 3-4 times. Lifeline are lifesavers. Also, stitch markers help tons, so you only need to keep count of so many stitches at a time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I am so excited and just have to share. I have designed patterns this year inspired by the books of Robin Hobb. This morning I woke up to find she had posted about them on her Facebook page. I am on such a high right now!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/robin.hobb


that confounded 's'

http://www.facebook.com/robin.hobb

Edit: how wonderful for you. They look so good.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> How wonderful Elizabeth. A well deserved honor for your great patterns and creativity!


Thanks, Caryn! I am on such a high that I think I should cut back on the coffee this morning! :lol:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> that confounded 's'
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/robin.hobb
> 
> Edit: how wonderful for you. They look so good.


Thanks, Tanya. I am still reeling with the excitement!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> How wonderful Elizabeth. A well deserved honor for your great patterns and creativity!


Brilliant! Very well deserved and I loved knitting them :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Brilliant! Very well deserved and I loved knitting them :thumbup:


Thanks, Bev. I hope I can live up to the honor!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> That's a good idea Tanya. I would like the butterfly pattern.


This is the pattern I did. It has a bit of fussiness to it but I think it one of the nicest butterfly patterns I have seen. It is part of a free 15 butterfly collection but I did it off youtube

http://sheruknitting.com/videos-about-knitting/crochet-elements-and-projects/item/653-how-to-crochet-butterflies-tutorial-17.html

here is the full collection of them.

http://craftyguild.com/2015/04/free-crochet-butterfly-patterns.html

many others on Pinterest or a general online search.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those snowflakes look quite at home where you placed them. At this point, I can't even remember where I put my few, but I had not blocked them, so they might have to wait until next year to be displayed.

I am hoping to put our tree up on Sunday.

Here are a couple of pics of some of the Christmas ornaments I bought on the cruise. These are the ones I am keeping. I bought a collection for my daughters and their families too.

The red bird with the feather tail was a gift from AAA whi organized our trip. The wooden ones are traditional German ornaments.

The two stork ones are from France. There is a population of storks who migrate to Alsace. A local tradition is for women wanting to get pregnant to put out either one sugar cube if they want a boy or two for a girl, in hopes that the stork will come and eat it, and then nine months later make a delivery (according to our tour guide, who said it worked for her!)

The stole was a gift from the cruise line for all the ladies, whilst the little lit up houses were gifts for all the cruisers from Santa, so my DH and I each received one.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Pics of how I displayed some of those large snowflakes - with some of the other Christmas decor.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> The stole was a gift from the cruise line for all the ladies, whilst the little lit up houses were gifts for all the cruisers from Santa, so my DH and I each received one.
> 
> Sue


Wonderful memories from your cruise you can use to decorate each year. Thanks so much for sharing your trip with us. It was so nice to see another part of the world!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--those ornaments are very special. Great detail and richness to the designs--all so different. I am sure each one will conjure up special memories. And welcome home. Glad the trip was uneventful and you and the pooches can all relax.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> This is the pattern I did. It has a bit of fussiness to it but I think it one of the nicest butterfly patterns I have seen. It is part of a free 15 butterfly collection but I did it off youtube
> 
> http://sheruknitting.com/videos-about-knitting/crochet-elements-and-projects/item/653-how-to-crochet-butterflies-tutorial-17.html
> 
> ...


Thank you Tanya. I saved these. I will give one a try. They are so pretty.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Pics of how I displayed some of those large snowflakes - with some of the other Christmas decor.


They look lovely, Jane.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Those ornaments are really wonderful memories of the trip Sue. Enjoy displaying them-you might want to keep the sugar away from the storks  
Lovely shawl they gifted you too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I am so excited and just have to share. I have designed patterns this year inspired by the books of Robin Hobb. This morning I woke up to find she had posted about them on her Facebook page. I am on such a high right now!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/robin.hobb


I'm not surprised you are on a high. Nice that your compliment has been returned.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I am so excited and just have to share. I have designed patterns this year inspired by the books of Robin Hobb. This morning I woke up to find she had posted about them on her Facebook page. I am on such a high right now!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/robin.hobb


Congratulations! You must be riding high right now.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thank you Tanya. I saved these. I will give one a try. They are so pretty.


The one on the video is the one I did. It is quite nice: well balanced and with some good detail. It works well in colors, too. I should probably work with the video to write down the pattern


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Those snowflakes look quite at home where you placed them. At this point, I can't even remember where I put my few, but I had not blocked them, so they might have to wait until next year to be displayed.
> 
> I am hoping to put our tree up on Sunday.
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful collection of ornaments, Sue and the stole is a very useful, as well as pretty, gift. I like those little houses too.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> I'm not surprised you are on a high. Nice that your compliment has been returned.


Thanks, Linda!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Congratulations! You must be riding high right now.


Thanks! Yes, I really need to cut back on the coffee this morning. :lol:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I am so excited and just have to share. I have designed patterns this year inspired by the books of Robin Hobb. This morning I woke up to find she had posted about them on her Facebook page. I am on such a high right now!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/robin.hobb


How exciting for you, Elizabeth!!! Congratulations!!! Enjoy your celebration. This is very special recognition indeed.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Jane, I loved how you displayed your larger snowflakes. My plan is to get mine up in the window. Everyone loved the smaller ones that I gave as gifts on Wednesday. Thank you for the patterns and inspiration. 

Sue, your ornaments and other gifts from your trip are so unique. What special memory makers they are. Have fun with your displaying of them and wearing of your stole.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome to our world MrsMurdog  All of us have been there and will be there again, lol.

Lovely displays Jane. And my mother has quite a collection of those same figurines, the name of which is escaping my brain right now. Himmel?? They are nice.

Wonderful Elizabeth! Nice that she is appreciative of your work and tribute. I hope you get lots of sales.

My new carpet is in and it is beautiful. I don't want to put the furniture on it, lol. But I do want my garage back as I have been parking outside while we stored the furniture in there so we will move it all back. The new master bath vanity should be here in a few days so I will have a sink again. Next up is the renovation of the master bath (the vanity is separate from the shower and toilet). And the cats have already claimed the carpet, around 3am one of them ate some kibbles and came all the way to the master bedroom to go blech on the carpet. Sigh.

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome home Sue. Love the ornaments. That is my souvenir of choice when I travel.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome to our world MrsMurdog  All of us have been there and will be there again, lol.
> 
> Lovely displays Jane. And my mother has quite a collection of those same figurines, the name of which is escaping my brain right now. Himmel?? They are nice.
> 
> ...


Such are the joys of little beasties. I swore after my fire that I would never invest in anything I couldn't easily lose or see ruined--as in cats and kids. Given the number of chairs that became scratch posts, my philosophy served me well. I have stains on a pine floor from cat vomit. The finish was water based, an early variety and it stained badly. That one ticked me off as I had worked very hard on sanding and finishing that floor.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Pics of how I displayed some of those large snowflakes - with some of the other Christmas decor.


They look beautiful, Jane!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I am so excited and just have to share. I have designed patterns this year inspired by the books of Robin Hobb. This morning I woke up to find she had posted about them on her Facebook page. I am on such a high right now!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/robin.hobb


How wonderful, Elizabeth!! I am excited for you. Well deserved in my book. 

Tanya, added scrap happy to my library. Thanks. What beautiful butterflies.



britgirl said:


> That's awfully late. I know I would not be very alert then, even at the best of times! Last night I was in bed by 8.30 pm! At least I was alert in the daytime, but zonked on the couch after dinner, so just headed up to bed.
> 
> Sue


Oh, I bet you are glad to be at home again after all your adventures. 



britgirl said:


> Bev, you sound like me. Socks were my major focus until I knit Dee's Ashton, then I was hooked on shawls. I am trying to do more socks again now. They really are great for in car knitting or any time when you just gave a couple of minutes to spare.Sue


That is exactly where I am at Sue. :thumbup: :thumbup: What wonderful ornaments you found and lovely mementos of your trip-stoll and houses.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh what fun, Karen. Your work is gorgeous! Can't wait to see the pictures.
> 
> My DIL is coming over this morning and I will be working on my Forest Paths. Soon done with my first Chart C, ready to start alternating B and C.


That sounds like fun, Bev. I've just started the bind off of my Forest Paths. Should have it finished up today.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I am so excited and just have to share. I have designed patterns this year inspired by the books of Robin Hobb. This morning I woke up to find she had posted about them on her Facebook page. I am on such a high right now!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/robin.hobb


That is wonderful, Elizabeth. I can only imagine how excited and thrilled you are about this! Well done and well deserved!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That's awfully late. I know I would not be very alert then, even at the best of times! Last night I was in bed by 8.30 pm! At least I was alert in the daytime, but zonked on the couch after dinner, so just headed up to bed.
> 
> Sue


Glad you're home safe and sound, Sue! It will probably take a few days to get back to your normal routine. Good that you were at least alert during the daytime.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Bev, you sound like me. Socks were my major focus until I knit Dee's Ashton, then I was hooked on shawls. I am trying to do more socks again now. They really are great for in car knitting or any time when you just gave a couple of minutes to spare.
> 
> Sue
> 
> Sue


That's exactly what happened to me!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Those snowflakes look quite at home where you placed them. At this point, I can't even remember where I put my few, but I had not blocked them, so they might have to wait until next year to be displayed.
> 
> I am hoping to put our tree up on Sunday.
> 
> ...


They are all beautiful, Sue, and that stole and the little houses are, too. What lovely gifts.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> So, I decided to try the Mariana Mystery Shawl KAL that you posted a couple weeks ago. Oh my gosh! This is my second shawl. The first one is about half done and uses only garter stitch, so other than the shaping and the yarn used, pretty easy. I just completed row 10 of the Mariana Mystery and I feel like I just climbed Mount Everest. It took me about 5 times casting on and doing the set up rows before the pattern to get started correctly. Then I wasn't uniform in my yo direction so they needed to be untwisted. So, of course I dropped one. Frustrated started over. This time using a lifeline every two rows. Yup, I lost another yo and had to go back to a lifeline. Yes, I feel a major accomplishment. I hope I don't have to keep going back to lifelines for the rest of it. I love the shape of this shawl. A few are already up to the end of the first chart (I only have 76 more rows to go!). Take a peak on Ravelry.


Oh my Mrs.Murdog!!! this story is so familiar !! We all go through it so you are in great company .. I little tip from DFL who taught a lot of us the basics of lace knitting it to use stitch markers between pattern repeats, this helps you keep the correct count. Also count those stitches between the markers on the Purl back row.. normally there is a 'resting' or 'Purl' row on the even rows and your pattering stitches are on the odd rows.. not always but a general rule there is... and if you have missed a stitch or dropped a stitch you can fix it right there... I do encourage you to go into the work shops http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html go to page 3 and look for workshop #6 it will help you even if you just read what is being said.  DFL(dragonflylace) it a great teacher.. learning to see if you have missed a YO or increase/decrease is easy when you are only looking at the stitches between the markers.. instead of a whole cable full of stitches


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Pics of how I displayed some of those large snowflakes - with some of the other Christmas decor.


Oh my gosh these are wonderful!! I love your cabinets too and your 'Precious Moments' figurines  you have some really nice Christmas decorations!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I am so excited and just have to share. I have designed patterns this year inspired by the books of Robin Hobb. This morning I woke up to find she had posted about them on her Facebook page. I am on such a high right now!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/robin.hobb


That is terrific Elizabeth!!! what a honor for you


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Those snowflakes look quite at home where you placed them. At this point, I can't even remember where I put my few, but I had not blocked them, so they might have to wait until next year to be displayed.
> 
> I am hoping to put our tree up on Sunday.
> 
> ...


These are beautiful... and I am positive the girls and their family's will love them too... great story about the stork!  and oh my gosh what a nice gift from the cruise line... a stole and little houses!! nice cruise


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is indeed an honor, Elizabeth. What recognition! I imagine you may see your sales go up, and deservedly.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> I am so excited and just have to share. I have designed patterns this year inspired by the books of Robin Hobb. This morning I woke up to find she had posted about them on her Facebook page. I am on such a high right now!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/robin.hobb


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya thanks for the butterfly's there are a lot of really nice ones there.. 

Great news Melanie!! I bet your new carpet looks great  and cats do that.. mine will do it every once in awhile.. I don't know if they eat too fast or what.. she is a inside cat and is on special food.. but she still pukes! I bet your new vanity will be great also!


Well remember when I said we were getting done with a series of storms from the south and the next was coming in from the north?? well it did and the results were record breaking hail storm!! (for this area) I've never seen anything like it.. huge hail stones crashing to the ground.. lots of thunder and lightning.. even in the middle of the night.. I'd see the flash and hear the crash.. its about over now I think.. I didn't think to check my car for dents.. the hail stones were about the size of a quarter!! and now it is cold! it was warm this time yesterday.. 

Have a great day all.. I have ton's to do... I'll check in later


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--The west coast is seeing unheard of weather systems--thanx to climate change. Just read something on the west coast changes yesterday.

Cats vomit for several reasons. One of the common ones is fur balls. Generally they pass thru the alimentary canal but often accumulate in the stomach and are ejected upwards instead of out the other end. Of course insufficient stomach acid or digestive enzymes can be a problem, too. This is aggravated by the commercial foods that are typically fed to pets today.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> How exciting for you, Elizabeth!!! Congratulations!!! Enjoy your celebration. This is very special recognition indeed.


Thanks! I am just so excited! Such a validation of my work.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Wonderful Elizabeth! Nice that she is appreciative of your work and tribute. I hope you get lots of sales.


Thanks, Melanie! I'm still reeling from the responses on her Facebook page.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks, Bev. It has definitely made my day. Probably my week and year, too.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That is wonderful, Elizabeth. I can only imagine how excited and thrilled you are about this! Well done and well deserved!


Thanks, Pam. Yes, thrilled is the word!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> That is terrific Elizabeth!!! what a honor for you


It truly is an honor! Thanks, Ronie!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> That is indeed an honor, Elizabeth. What recognition! I imagine you may see your sales go up, and deservedly.
> 
> Sue


I already have about three pages of patterns that have been 'favorited' since her post. I am on Clouds Nine, Ten, and Twelve!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Still working on my tatted items Jane?...


I haven't gotten around to blocking them yet.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, perfect displays for lovely snowflakes :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tanya thanks for the butterfly's there are a lot of really nice ones there..
> 
> Great news Melanie!! I bet your new carpet looks great  and cats do that.. mine will do it every once in awhile.. I don't know if they eat too fast or what.. she is a inside cat and is on special food.. but she still pukes! I bet your new vanity will be great also!
> 
> ...


We're finally getting a break in the weather today. It's been awful up here, too. I understand more windy, wet weather is on the way for tomorrow and Sunday. Didn't get the hail, but have had several slides and rivers rising and lots of downed trees. Even had a tornado touch down in one of the towns down near the border with Oregon. We very, very rarely have tornadoes in our state. Crazy weather. Stay safe!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks, Pam. Yes, thrilled is the word!


I'd be doing a happy dance all day. It's such an honor for you!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I already have about three pages of patterns that have been 'favorited' since her post. I am on Clouds Nine, Ten, and Twelve!


Yay, yay, yay!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, Ringo looked quite at home. Our dogs were very happy when we picked them up at the kennels yesterday morning. Went right out to sniff around the backyard when we got home and then took up residence in their favorite spots like they had never been away, and off to sleep!
> 
> Sue


!lol! very definitely at home, sounds like yours settle well in the kennels, sleep and dreaming seem to be very much part of the domestic dog! Not sure about wild ones.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Wonderful memories from your cruise you can use to decorate each year. Thanks so much for sharing your trip with us. It was so nice to see another part of the world!


I agree!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> How exciting for you, Elizabeth!!! Congratulations!!! Enjoy your celebration. This is very special recognition indeed.


Very special!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like fun, Bev. I've just started the bind off of my Forest Paths. Should have it finished up today.


Can't wait to see it, Pam. 



dogyarns said:


> I already have about three pages of patterns that have been 'favorited' since her post. I am on Clouds Nine, Ten, and Twelve!


Woohoo!!! Wonderful. How thrilling for you!!!

Stay safe, Ronie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome to our world MrsMurdog  All of us have been there and will be there again, lol.
> 
> Lovely displays Jane. And my mother has quite a collection of those same figurines, the name of which is escaping my brain right now. Himmel?? They are nice.
> 
> ...


Definitely the downside (one of them) of pet ownership!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Pics of how I displayed some of those large snowflakes - with some of the other Christmas decor.


BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> I already have about three pages of patterns that have been 'favorited' since her post. I am on Clouds Nine, Ten, and Twelve!


Elizabeth, I am looking forward to getting home today so I can check out that FB page. Congrats!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Jane, I love all your Xmas displays. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, what lovely things you have brought home with you :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, I am pleased that your carpet is laid. I love the smell of new carpet :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Melanie, I am pleased that your carpet is laid. I love the smell of new carpet :thumbup:


Norma --that new carpet smell is toxic fumes outgasing!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Forgot to mention - they do look lovely!


Thank you, Julie -)
Too big for the tree but they stand out nicely there.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--those flakes really develop a drama when hung up. They look terrific. ...


Thank you, Tanya 
I just thought of another place to put a couple - off the valance of the living room curtains. I already have Christmas things hanging there but, if I do more large ones, I'll probably replace them.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Elizabeth, I am looking forward to getting home today so I can check out that FB page. Congrats!


Thanks, Chris! I am still flying high!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Those snowflakes displayed are stunning! Gorgeous, Jane.


Thank you, Bev


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Jane, these are beautifully placed to show to best effect! Great idea!


Thanks, Elizabeth


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ... I have designed patterns this year inspired by the books of Robin Hobb. This morning I woke up to find she had posted about them on her Facebook page. I am on such a high right now!...


Yay for you, Elizabeth!!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
You have designed up a storm this year. Great to see you get some outside recognition!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Your Christmas displays are all beautiful and elegant Jane. Wonderful way to display the large snowflakes!


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That's awfully late. I know I would not be very alert then, even at the best of times!


He's on the go pretty early most days, too. Oh, well, that's two down. He's writing another one right now.


> Last night I was in bed by 8.30 pm! At least I was alert in the daytime, but zonked on the couch after dinner, so just headed up to bed.


Travel lag, I would think. Even after a relaxing trip, I find that when I get home, I feel like an elastic band was just released after being stretched too tightly. I like to have at least a day with no demands on me.
I imagine that you have a lot of Christmas prep ahead of you now.
We just got our tree. I am waiting for Gerard to bring it in. I'll get at the lights tonight.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ... Our dogs were very happy when we picked them up at the kennels yesterday morning. Went right out to sniff around the backyard when we got home and then took up residence in their favorite spots like they had never been away, and off to sleep!


I can just see them scuttling around. Tango loves to get "home" - whichever one it might be. Does the same thing. Sniffs around a bit & then settles down in his favourite spot - making sure that he can see what we are doing, though.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Tanya
> I just thought of another place to put a couple - off the valance of the living room curtains. I already have Christmas things hanging there but, if I do more large ones, I'll probably replace them.


I have been planning on hanging that super large I did (12") in the middle of a large picture window along with a few of the other smaller ones, like satellites. They do add a nice dimension to a room.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Here are a couple of pics of some of the Christmas ornaments I bought on the cruise. ...


Sue, you have some lovely mementos of your trip!!
We have storks that come to nest in our area in France. I believe our German friend (who used to live in Strasbourg) said that they migrate to & from the Alsace region. 
(I could be making that up.  )


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> They look lovely, Jane.


Thank you, Linda


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Jane, I loved how you displayed your larger snowflakes.


Thank you, Toni


> My plan is to get mine up in the window.


I have stained glass items & beaded snowflakes in my windows so had to go for a different showcase.


> Everyone loved the smaller ones that I gave as gifts on Wednesday. Thank you for the patterns and inspiration.


I am sure that they did.  Glad to have inspired you. 
One of my sisters called yesterday to say that her Christmas card had arrived & that she loved the surprise snowflake tucked inside.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Lovely displays Jane.


Thank you, Melanie 


> And my mother has quite a collection of those same figurines, the name of which is escaping my brain right now. Himmel?? They are nice.


I love the Hummels!! The closest that I have to it is the boy skier on top of the wall cabinet - next to the rocking horse that I got in Austria. There used to be a little girl but someone broke her. :-(
The other figurines - in that wall cabinet & in the China buffet are Precious Moments. I have a ton of those, including 19 light-up houses & tiny figurines to go with them.There is also a grouping of Cherished Teddies on the little shelf on the top of the kitchen sideboard.


> My new carpet is in and it is beautiful. ...And the cats have already claimed the carpet, around 3am one of them ate some kibbles and came all the way to the master bedroom to go blech on the carpet. Sigh...


Consider it Christened.
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...That one ticked me off as I had worked very hard on sanding and finishing that floor.


I seem to recall a major paint spill on the hardwood floor/stairs that required a lot of work on your part.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> They look beautiful, Jane!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Oh my gosh these are wonderful!!


Thank you, Ronie 


> I love your cabinets too and your 'Precious Moments' figurines  you have some really nice Christmas decorations!!


Thanks. I have Christmas things all through the house.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I already have about three pages of patterns that have been 'favorited' since her post. I am on Clouds Nine, Ten, and Twelve!


Excellent exposure!!
Congrats again


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> BEAUTIFUL!


Thank you, MrsMurdog


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Jane, I love all your Xmas displays. Thanks for showing us.


Thank you, Chris


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

My WTLF blob. Better pics when blocked, I hope.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> My WTLF blob. Better pics when blocked, I hope.


Oh, Linda! Truly luscious!!
It is going to blossom beautifully when blocked!
:thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my first clue of Lily's 3 Wishes Cowl MKAL.
Also Forest Paths - to the end of the third rep of B+C. I am going to put in another cable to get an idea of how this will fit before I decide if I will do another set. The colourway isn't working out as I had hoped but the yarn feels lovely.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, Linda! Truly luscious!!
> It is going to blossom beautifully when blocked!
> :thumbup:


We will see, Jane, this will have to be steam blocked - a first for me.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Page 46 of the December 6, 2015 thread (so I don't have to go through 20+ pages!)


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my first clue of Lily's 3 Wishes Cowl MKAL.
> Also Forest Paths - to the end of the third rep of B+C. I am going to put in another cable to get an idea of how this will fit before I decide if I will do another set. The colourway isn't working out as I had hoped but the yarn feels lovely.


Your Forest Paths looks very similar in colour to my WTLF - wine or berry perhaps. Definitely edible. 3 wishes is going to be very pretty and feminine, quite a contrast.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, that is luscious. Love the colour!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Oh my Mrs.Murdog!!! this story is so familiar !! We all go through it so you are in great company .. I little tip from DFL who taught a lot of us the basics of lace knitting it to use stitch markers between pattern repeats, this helps you keep the correct count. Also count those stitches between the markers on the Purl back row.. normally there is a 'resting' or 'Purl' row on the even rows and your pattering stitches are on the odd rows.. not always but a general rule there is... and if you have missed a stitch or dropped a stitch you can fix it right there... I do encourage you to go into the work shops http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html go to page 3 and look for workshop #6 it will help you even if you just read what is being said.  DFL(dragonflylace) it a great teacher.. learning to see if you have missed a YO or increase/decrease is easy when you are only looking at the stitches between the markers.. instead of a whole cable full of stitches


Thank you. I think I will color my chart tonight!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my first clue of Lily's 3 Wishes Cowl MKAL.
> Also Forest Paths - to the end of the third rep of B+C. I am going to put in another cable to get an idea of how this will fit before I decide if I will do another set. The colourway isn't working out as I had hoped but the yarn feels lovely.


Your cowl is wonderful, Jane!!! I finally have photos of mine. It is very stripy in comparison.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

More lusciousness, Jane. I have cast on 3 Wishes.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

linda09 said:


> My WTLF blob. Better pics when blocked, I hope.


Very pretty. I will watch for a photo of it blocked!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Finally Finished Forest Paths Cowls


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

The butterflies are really beautiful. I haven't crocheted for years, but do like to look at the different doilies, etc. that people design and crochet. 

I have a few of my mother's pieces that she made in her early years and remember my grandmother teaching me when I was about 7 or so. My sister still prefers crochet. So when she's here she crochets and I knit. A good combination!

These cowls are really nice. I'm still doing WIPs, so am not ready to start the Forest Path. But soon!!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Well remember when I said we were getting done with a series of storms from the south and the next was coming in from the north?? well it did and the results were record breaking hail storm!! (for this area) I've never seen anything like it.. huge hail stones crashing to the ground.. lots of thunder and lightning.. even in the middle of the night.. I'd see the flash and hear the crash.. its about over now I think.. I didn't think to check my car for dents.. the hail stones were about the size of a quarter!! and now it is cold! it was warm this time yesterday..


We had a record hail storm that got recorded in the Guiness Book. Someone even put stones in the freezer to preserve it. That was years ago and was talkeded about for years. There were holes in houses bigger than basket balls. Windows broken and even holes in the walls of buildings.

Glad your storm wasn't that bad and everyone is safe.

Eluzabeth, great honor. Congratulations. Nice early Christmas gift


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Norma --that new carpet smell is toxic fumes outgasing!


I don't smell it often!!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda, that is luscious. Love the colour!


Thank you, Norma. I love the colour too - Christmas berries and the beads remind me of little baubles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> My WTLF blob. Better pics when blocked, I hope.


Glorious colour, Linda!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, those cowls care very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Forest Paths Cowls


Nice work, Toni. I like them both but the red looks really nice and warm. Something to cheer you up on grey winter days.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I seem to recall a major paint spill on the hardwood floor/stairs that required a lot of work on your part.


Oh, yes. My big white paint spill down the walnut stained stairs. That was a nightmare, but it got dealt with fairly reasonably. Just lost a couple of days time. The cat discharge on the pine floors is another story. The water based poly had limited stain resistance and it will not come out. My upstair's floor once looked very good but some of my cats took care of that. Once they caught a squirrel and ate it up there. Still have the blood stains from that one, too. You know I had to have loved those cats!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> My WTLF blob. Better pics when blocked, I hope.


Veeery nice!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Toni, those cowls care very pretty :thumbup:


They certainly are!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Have any of you steam blocked a shawl? Any words of wisdom? I will be using the steam iron I use for laundry. I know not to let the iron touch the shawl.
Should I pin out the shawl the way I normally would?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I don't smell it often!!!!


And that's a good thing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--nice cowls. Really neat pattern you did there woman.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Linda, Norma, and Julie!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Tricaid: Are you in northern OR or southern WA? I noticed your mention of the storms. I'm on the Oregon coast and our storms are still coming in, one right after another. We had tremendous wind and rain yesterday and last night and expect another one to roll through tonight. They even had a tornado near Portland yesterday, that was something for the books!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Yay for you, Elizabeth!!
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> You have designed up a storm this year. Great to see you get some outside recognition!


Validation is always good for me. Thanks, Jane!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Excellent exposure!!
> Congrats again


 :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> My WTLF blob. Better pics when blocked, I hope.


Rich color, Linda. It will be gorgeous!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my first clue of Lily's 3 Wishes Cowl MKAL.
> Also Forest Paths - to the end of the third rep of B+C. I am going to put in another cable to get an idea of how this will fit before I decide if I will do another set. The colourway isn't working out as I had hoped but the yarn feels lovely.


Both are looking good, Jane. You are just whizzing away!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Finally Finished Forest Paths Cowls


I'll take the first one, thanks! They are both lovely, Toni! Knitting well done!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Rich color, Linda. It will be gorgeous!


Thank you, Elizabeth. I hope so if I get the blocking right.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Elizabeth, great honor. Congratulations. Nice early Christmas gift


Thanks! It truly is an honor.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Have any of you steam blocked a shawl? Any words of wisdom? I will be using the steam iron I use for laundry. I know not to let the iron touch the shawl.
> Should I pin out the shawl the way I normally would?


Pin it out _exactly_ the way you want it to look. If you are worried you might accidentally touch it with the iron - Ms. Clumsy here talking - place a damp tea towel on it and let the steam go through that to the shawl. Steam it really, really well. Let dry completely before removing from pins/blocking wires. Voila!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Sue, you have some lovely mementos of your trip!!
> We have storks that come to nest in our area in France. I believe our German friend (who used to live in Strasbourg) said that they migrate to & from the Alsace region.
> (I could be making that up.  )


I watch stork nests (thank you internet!) and yes, they migrate to and from Europe / Balkans and north Africa. Quite a perilous journey but they are magnificent birds. Nice that you get them where you live in France.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Precious Moments.


Ah, yes, thank you. She has a lot of Himmels too. Edna Himmel had a shop local to us so my mother has a couple of unique pieces.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> My WTLF blob. Better pics when blocked, I hope.


Love this color! I bet it will be glorious when blocked.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my first clue of Lily's 3 Wishes Cowl MKAL.
> Also Forest Paths - to the end of the third rep of B+C. I am going to put in another cable to get an idea of how this will fit before I decide if I will do another set. The colourway isn't working out as I had hoped but the yarn feels lovely.


Both looking good. I like the colorway for the Forest Paths. I am almost done with the third repeat of chart C


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> Finally Finished Forest Paths Cowls


Two!! Stripes and solid (could be playing billiards, lol). They both look good. I would not have done a striping yarn but having seen it completed I have changed my mind - it looks good with the stripes.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hope all continue to stay safe from the storms in the northwest. We finally have a day of no rain after several weeks of rain every day, all day. We are used to a downpour at about 3:15 every day (summer) but it only lasts for 20 minutes or so then we have steam. Winter is our dry season so this is unusual. But the lawns are happy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Pin it out _exactly_ the way you want it to look. If you are worried you might accidentally touch it with the iron - Ms. Clumsy here talking - place a damp tea towel on it and let the steam go through that to the shawl. Steam it really, really well. Let dry completely before removing from pins/blocking wires. Voila!


Thank you, Elizabeth I will have a go tomorrow.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We saw several nests on top of buildings in Riquewihr, but couldn't see any birds, although we did see a stork fly over our bus. They really are magnificent birds.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> I watch stork nests (thank you internet!) and yes, they migrate to and from Europe / Balkans and north Africa. Quite a perilous journey but they are magnificent birds. Nice that you get them where you live in France.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> We will see, Jane, this will have to be steam blocked - a first for me.


You probably already know this but...
Start the same as you would normally - soak & stretch & pin, then you can approach it 2 ways: hold the iron over it (careful not to touch) or wet a cup towel & touch the iron down to it. The latter is more thorough but it tends to flatten it more, I feel.

Or do you have a steamer?
Santa brought me one last year. I guess because it was 100% Acrylic & the others that I used it on were blends, but my most satisfying experience using the steamer was with the 2015 scarf. It really worked well with that one.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Your Forest Paths looks very similar in colour to my WTLF - wine or berry perhaps. Definitely edible. 3 wishes is going to be very pretty and feminine, quite a contrast.


Maybe one is the princess & the other the evil queen.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni--nice cowls. Really neat pattern you did there woman.


Why, thank you, ma'am! 



dogyarns said:


> I'll take the first one, thanks! They are both lovely, Toni! Knitting well done!


Thank you, Elizabeth!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Love this color! I bet it will be glorious when blocked.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> I think I will color my chart tonight!


That's the first thing that I do - generally only the ssk & K2tog, first one pink the other one blue. So now I just knit a pink or a blue stitch - my fingers know the colours. When a designer uses different colours than I do, I have to really focus at the start.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Your cowl is wonderful, Jane!!! I finally have photos of mine. It is very stripy in comparison.


I might have preferred stripes.
Oh, well, it will be nice & soft & warm. When it is blocked, the colours might be nicer.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> More lusciousness, Jane. I have cast on 3 Wishes.


I want to get #2 clue done before she sends three out tonight. I let myself forget that Lily is always a day early since she lives in Malaysia.
I am supposed to work on the tree lights but I think that I spent enough time on that today. ;-)


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> My WTLF blob. Better pics when blocked, I hope.


Oh Linda, that looks great. I love the beads and the color. Yummy.

Jane, you have two great starts there-3 WIshes and Forest Paths.

Toni, love both of your Forest Paths. I think my fav is the green one though. Yep, I will be blocking mine. Love the look of yours.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Finally Finished Forest Paths Cowls


I like the stripes in the red one - it looks like it might have been through the same dye baths as mine.
The green is lovely - I'll bet Sue likes it!  I really like the effect of the beads.
What size are these?
My beads don't seem to sit the same way as yours do. I must not have cast them on the same way.
I noticed as I was casting on Lily's that the beads weren't sitting the same way & I frogged & fiddled until they behaved themselves.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Finally Finished Forest Paths Cowls


Meant to ask - how did you approach blocking them?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Have any of you steam blocked a shawl? Any words of wisdom? I will be using the steam iron I use for laundry. I know not to let the iron touch the shawl.
> Should I pin out the shawl the way I normally would?


I hadn't gotten this far before I gave advice on steam blocking.
Somebody else might have chimed in, too. I used to scan ahead to see if someone already responded before adding my 2¢ worth but then I used to lose my place - or forget what I was looking for.  
I would go with the wet cup towel method. If you want more detail, you could PM me.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Was looking up at the clouds and saw Elizabeth floating on number 9 ! Fantastic recognition of super patterns .
Jane ...your decorations are most impressive .Quite a difference from my home where I have parted with most of the decorations .
What a wonderful selection of memories you have Sue .
Great cowls Toni.Wonder if you did the design without doing the knitting .
Love the colour Linda and sure the blocking will produce a beautiful finished article .
Would a wool carpet produce toxic gas? Bet it looks good Melanie.
Ordered some DPNeedles .I have a few old ones but haven't a clue what sizes they all are so must be more careful when storing these .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Both are looking good, Jane. You are just whizzing away!


Thanks - I don't feel much like a whiz. I feel like a slowpoke at the moment.
I still haven't moved past the 4 setup rows on Michael's scarf & now I am tempted to CO for the Winter Affair because of the different weight & using up stash.

I am going to wait until the New Year to CO the Advent scarves, I think, although the Sock Madness one is very intriguing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Nice that you get them where you live in France.


I showed a stork's nest when I did the LP tour back in May.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Both looking good. I like the colorway for the Forest Paths. I am almost done with the third repeat of chart C


Thank you - you have almost caught up with me on FP.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Was looking up at the clouds and saw Elizabeth floating on number 9 ! Fantastic recognition of super patterns .
> Jane ...your decorations are most impressive .Quite a difference from my home where I have parted with most of the decorations .
> What a wonderful selection of memories you have Sue .
> Great cowls Toni.Wonder if you did the design without doing the knitting .
> ...


Ann--wool carpets can be chemically treated, too, with stainguard or other chemicals. It amazes me how many people think chemical odors are fresh smelling when they burn my respiratory system and make me nauseous. I don't think people realize how much their senses get conditioned, especially to toxins.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, you have two great starts there-3 WIshes and Forest Paths...


Thank you, Bev


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Jane ...your decorations are most impressive ...


That's just a drop in the bucket!
I actually cut back a little this year (just a little, though.) 


> ...Ordered some DPNeedles .I have a few old ones but haven't a clue what sizes they all are so must be more careful when storing these .


The next time you are ordering yarn, pick up a needle gauge. They come in really handy - especially the ones that are also a ruler.

But that reminds me - did anyone else get a bonus with their Knit Picks Sale order? I got a set of six 2.75mm DPNs. Actually they will come in very handy since I want to do some fingerless gloves & my other 2.75s are in use - well, limbo is more like it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> My WTLF blob. Better pics when blocked, I hope.


Looking forward to seeing it blocked, Linda! It's going to be beautiful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my first clue of Lily's 3 Wishes Cowl MKAL.
> Also Forest Paths - to the end of the third rep of B+C. I am going to put in another cable to get an idea of how this will fit before I decide if I will do another set. The colourway isn't working out as I had hoped but the yarn feels lovely.


Both are looking good so far!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Finally Finished Forest Paths Cowls


Both are lovely, Toni!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Hope all continue to stay safe from the storms in the northwest. We finally have a day of no rain after several weeks of rain every day, all day. We are used to a downpour at about 3:15 every day (summer) but it only lasts for 20 minutes or so then we have steam. Winter is our dry season so this is unusual. But the lawns are happy.


Thank you, Melanie. We're having a quiet weather day today, but tomorrow is supposed to be stormy again. Will stay in tomorrow and knit.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That's the first thing that I do - generally only the ssk & K2tog, first one pink the other one blue. So now I just knit a pink or a blue stitch - my fingers know the colours. When a designer uses different colours than I do, I have to really focus at the start.


That's what I do, too, but also some of the other stitches get color-coded as well. Makes it so much easier for me in the long run.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's what I do, too, but also some of the other stitches get color-coded as well. Makes it so much easier for me in the long run.


I haven't tried this yet but think I will. Given the unstable nature of my eyes when reading, this color coding should really be helpful.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is a pic of one that I saw in Riquewihr earlier this week. The locals like to build these structures to accommodate the nests.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I showed a stork's nest when I did the LP tour back in May.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Melanie, glad you like your new carpet. Too bad the cat had to initiate it though! 

Ronie, those storms sound awful. Take care and be safe.
You too, Pam!

Wow Linda, your wtlf is so beautiful already! It looks snugly and warm.

Jane, I really like the beaded cast on with your 3 wishes cowl start. 
The forest paths is coming along super!

Toni, I like the way the stripes formed on the first cowl, and the second one looks so fine and soft! 

That is an amazingly big nest Sue! Nice how the locals build those structures for the storks.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

oops, double post.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Dodie R. said:


> Tricaid: Are you in northern OR or southern WA? I noticed your mention of the storms. I'm on the Oregon coast and our storms are still coming in, one right after another. We had tremendous wind and rain yesterday and last night and expect another one to roll through tonight. They even had a tornado near Portland yesterday, that was something for the books!


Dodie, I live in central USA in Kansas. The center of the contiguous states is close to the north state line. I live in the SE corner of the state.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That's what I do, too, but also some of the other stitches get color-coded as well. Makes it so much easier for me in the long run.


Usually the ssk & K2tog symbols are so similar that is is very hard to distinguish them otherwise... Boo's especially.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> Finally Finished Forest Paths Cowls


They turned out beautiful. I am struggling to get one finished!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, I really like the beaded cast on with your 3 wishes cowl start.
> The forest paths is coming along super!...


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Dodie, I live in central USA in Kansas. The center of the contiguous states is close to the north state line. I live in the SE corner of the state.


Funny, I had the impression you lived a bit further north than Kansas. So you really are in windy territory.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Direct link on the Ravelry page
Interlude by Shannon Dunbabin
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/interlude-5

Snowy Feather Lace Cape by Wendy Harbaugh
http://sunshinescreations.vintagethreads.com/2015/01/snowy-feather-lace-cape-free-pattern.html

Classic & classy
RAGLAN CARDIGAN by Darla Sims
http://www.leisurearts.com/blog/2015/12/raglan-cardigan-2/


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is a pic of one that I saw in Riquewihr earlier this week. The locals like to build these structures to accommodate the nests.
> 
> Sue


Aren't storks supposed to be signs of good luck?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Usually the ssk & K2tog symbols are so similar that is is very hard to distinguish them otherwise... Boo's especially.


Very true.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I like the stripes in the red one - it looks like it might have been through the same dye baths as mine.
> The green is lovely - I'll bet Sue likes it!  I really like the effect of the beads.
> What size are these?
> My beads don't seem to sit the same way as yours do. I must not have cast them on the same way.
> I noticed as I was casting on Lily's that the beads weren't sitting the same way & I frogged & fiddled until they behaved themselves.


Those red yarns are very similar, aren't they?

The gold beads in the green cowl are size 8/0. I prestrung them for the cast on and used the crochet hook for the bind off.

Those beads do seem to have a mind of their own sometimes!

I really do like how your cowls are coming along. 

My DD gave her vote of approval for these. They will be gifted at Christmas time.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> They turned out beautiful. I am struggling to get one finished!


You will get there, Babalou! I did the red one this summer when I was designing the pattern and the started the beaded one a little before we started our MKAL. You are doing good!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hmm Jane, no bonus with either of my two recent orders, lucky you 

My WTLF yarn has arrived and it matches!! Woo Hoo!! I am so happy.

I colored the cable charts for Bonnie's Wish. I think there were over a dozen different cables, whew.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Melanie, glad you like your new carpet. Too bad the cat had to initiate it though!
> 
> Ronie, those storms sound awful. Take care and be safe.
> You too, Pam!
> ...


Thank you, Caryn! The green one is very soft. I hope the lady getting it will like it - I think she will...

Sue, those nest structures are very innovative! How fun to be up close and personal with the babies!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is a pic of one that I saw in Riquewihr earlier this week. The locals like to build these structures to accommodate the nests.
> 
> Sue


I have read that people will build a platform on their roof to encourage storks as they are considered good luck.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Meant to ask - how did you approach blocking them?


I soaked them both and pinned them out. Being sock yarn with acrylic/nylon in both, I should have done some steaming with them also. You and Elizabeth gave wonderful descriptions of how to do that. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Was looking up at the clouds and saw Elizabeth floating on number 9 ! Fantastic recognition of super patterns .....
> 
> Great cowls Toni.Wonder if you did the design without doing the knitting .
> ....


That is a wonderfully descriptive visual of Elizabeth, Ann!!! :thumbup:

As for the cowls, I found the stitch pattern and fell in love with it, charted it out, then got out my worsted weight cotton and played with the stitch pattern until it turned out like I wanted it to. Then contacted our dear friend Ronie and we both knitted a Forest Paths Cowl this summer.  ...and talked about all of the things that I thought I had figured out and needed to fix.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Bev and Linda and Pam and anyone else I might have missed (Melanie?)! I am glad you like the cowls. They are not soft and squishly close to my neck anymore, but the stitch pattern shows better. Whew!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...The gold beads in the green cowl are size 8/0. I prestrung them for the cast on and used the crochet hook for the bind off.


Oh - I have not yet tried pre-stringing.
I haven't looked at the last clue yet. Do you include the crochet BO in the instructions?


> I really do like how your cowls are coming along.


Thank you, Toni ;-)
I am nearing the end of clue 2 for 3 Wishes. My eyes are really tired, though, so I might not get to work on the black shawl.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Hmm Jane, no bonus with either of my two recent orders, lucky you


There was no note of it - maybe it fell into the box by mistake.
;-)


> My WTLF yarn has arrived and it matches!! Woo Hoo!! I am so happy.


I am happy, too!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> I soaked them both and pinned them out. ...


Did you put anything between them to avoid a seam?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Hmm Jane, no bonus with either of my two recent orders, lucky you
> 
> My WTLF yarn has arrived and it matches!! Woo Hoo!! I am so happy.
> 
> I colored the cable charts for Bonnie's Wish. I think there were over a dozen different cables, whew.


Great news, Melanie!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I believe so. Apparently they appeared to be losing them some years ago, running into power lines whilst migrating, and began a stork conservation programme there in Alsace which has been very effective. Sue


tamarque said:


> Aren't storks supposed to be signs of good luck?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I haven't looked at the last clue yet. Do you include the crochet BO in the instructions?


They are pretty basic instructions - place the bead after every third BO stitch.



jscaplen said:


> Did you put anything between them to avoid a seam?


I thought about the rolled towel idea, but my brain couldn't get itself wrapped around how to get that pinned. There are two stainless steel welding rods on each side of the cowls as they are laid out flat, then I pinned the points.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is a pic of one that I saw in Riquewihr earlier this week. The locals like to build these structures to accommodate the nests.
> 
> Sue


Awesome picture, Sue. 

Oh, Jane, I just love, love, love SNowy Feather Lace Cape. Thank you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Oh, Jane, I just love, love, love SNowy Feather Lace Cape.


There doesn't seem to be much to the pattern for such a pretty effect.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We're finally getting a break in the weather today. It's been awful up here, too. I understand more windy, wet weather is on the way for tomorrow and Sunday. Didn't get the hail, but have had several slides and rivers rising and lots of downed trees. Even had a tornado touch down in one of the towns down near the border with Oregon. We very, very rarely have tornadoes in our state. Crazy weather. Stay safe!


It is crazy isn't it!! We have had tornado watches going on here too!! and the other day both the dumpsters at work were blown over.. these are very large made of steel dumpsters and it was the day before pick up so they were full.. anyway both of them were blown over! Lots of downed trees here too.. Today seemed a bit calmer but a lot colder too..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> We will see, Jane, this will have to be steam blocked - a first for me.


I steam block anything that has acrylic in it.. I have a hand held steamer... the trick is to not get too close and to do more light steaming instead of intense steaming all at once.. you will love it once it is done.. it is then pretty much wash and wear  I'm still delicate with them but I don't need to re-block them either.. by the way your shawl is stunning... I love the color and its shape


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Finally Finished Forest Paths Cowls


very nice Toni!! it almost looks like your Forest is on fire in the first one  I like the stripes you got... and the beaded one is so pretty.. you did a great job with these


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> Thank you. I think I will color my chart tonight!


It is going to make following it so much easier!! once you have the colors memorized it is a breeze to get through


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> It is crazy isn't it!! We have had tornado watches going on here too!! and the other day both the dumpsters at work were blown over.. these are very large made of steel dumpsters and it was the day before pick up so they were full.. anyway both of them were blown over! Lots of downed trees here too.. Today seemed a bit calmer but a lot colder too..


Those are some heavy duty winds to be strong enough to blow over full dumpsters. Amazing. Stay safe!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Have any of you steam blocked a shawl? Any words of wisdom? I will be using the steam iron I use for laundry. I know not to let the iron touch the shawl.
> Should I pin out the shawl the way I normally would?


I do! I wet it then pin it out and then steam it.. I like to wet it because I think it stretches more and with lace I like to block it fairly aggressively  
also keep the heat at least 3 or 4 inches from the piece, and do light passes several times... the steam is very very hot and will ruin you shawl if you don't go lightly.. some call it killing the yarn.. I do light passes and have only once gotten a 'Kill' spot on my project and it wasn't too bad.. so I got lucky


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Was looking up at the clouds and saw Elizabeth floating on number 9 ! Fantastic recognition of super patterns .
> Jane ...your decorations are most impressive .Quite a difference from my home where I have parted with most of the decorations .
> What a wonderful selection of memories you have Sue .
> Great cowls Toni.Wonder if you did the design without doing the knitting .
> ...


Last year at this time I ordered myself a set of bamboo DPN's and I love them.. I wrapped them up and put them under the tree... It does feel great to have a full set..

Lucky you Jane.. a bonus gift


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Those are some heavy duty winds to be strong enough to blow over full dumpsters. Amazing. Stay safe!


It was down in the Harbor so it had to of been a freak wind that blew through!! it is pretty open down there and with the wind coming off the ocean I'll bet it can get pretty hairy down there


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Well...with the amount of weather we've been getting --> Look at what I viewed earlier flying around my apartment.

I had to make sure there was some saltwater available...so that MissMelba won't have these prospective inland imports suffer.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...Look at what I viewed earlier flying around my apartment...


They are beautiful, Karen!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Birds have wonderful balancing skills .Good pic Sue .
Karen more great work .You make me want to try it .I like fine work always searching finer linen for cross stitch and at one time would only use 3 ply yarn when knitting .Of course all the thicker yarns knit up quicker ,are more popular generally while the finer ones are thin on the ground .I think this desire to use fine yarn attracts me to the lace .
Those winds are ferocious Ronie .Keep away from those trees .you too Pam .
Toni thanks for your explanation.
I misunderstood and thought you had finished the scarf Jane .good luck with that ! I do have a guage somewhere ,but am reluctant to trust it is correct ! Stupid I suppose .Just used the wooden ones and the stitches stay put better so that is what I ordered .
Melanie ,I must have missed what the cat did but what a shame If it was bad !


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, the stork's nest platform is so intriguing! I had realised that they did that :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, it is wonderful that your yarn matches :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Karen, your sea dragons are fabulous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Maybe one is the princess & the other the evil queen.


 :thumbup: to the princess but maybe the mature queen rather than evil.
Thanks for the steaming advice - I presume I let it dry after pinning and then steam?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> My WTLF yarn has arrived and it matches!! Woo Hoo!! I am so happy.
> 
> .


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I do! I wet it then pin it out and then steam it.. I like to wet it because I think it stretches more and with lace I like to block it fairly aggressively
> also keep the heat at least 3 or 4 inches from the piece, and do light passes several times... the steam is very very hot and will ruin you shawl if you don't go lightly.. some call it killing the yarn.. I do light passes and have only once gotten a 'Kill' spot on my project and it wasn't too bad.. so I got lucky


Thanks, Ronie. Good advice.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Well...with the amount of weather we've been getting --> Look at what I viewed earlier flying around my apartment.
> 
> I had to make sure there was some saltwater available...so that MissMelba won't have these prospective inland imports suffer.


You do beautiful work, Karen.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I believe so. Apparently they appeared to be losing them some years ago, running into power lines whilst migrating, and began a stork conservation programme there in Alsace which has been very effective. Sue


Very lucky storks :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I steam block anything that has acrylic in it.. I have a hand held steamer... the trick is to not get too close and to do more light steaming instead of intense steaming all at once.. you will love it once it is done.. it is then pretty much wash and wear  I'm still delicate with them but I don't need to re-block them either.. by the way your shawl is stunning... I love the color and its shape


They call that 'killing' the acrylic so it will hold its shape. Doing it lightly as you describe prevents the pattern from going totally flat and losing its depth.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Well...with the amount of weather we've been getting --> Look at what I viewed earlier flying around my apartment.
> 
> I had to make sure there was some saltwater available...so that MissMelba won't have these prospective inland imports suffer.


Very nice pieces Karen but better duck when these horses fly thru.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Toni, those all look beautiful.

Sue


TLL said:


> Finally Finished Forest Paths Cowls


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Those are some heavy duty winds to be strong enough to blow over full dumpsters. Amazing. Stay safe!


Wow, Ronie. Do stay safe. You too, Pam.



kaixixang said:


> Look at what I viewed earlier flying around my apartment.


Wonderful, Karen. I love them!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Yay Melanie. So glad you were able to get the matching yarn. 

That must have been close to tornado force wind Roni to be able to knock over those dumpsters. Hope no one got hurt!

Karen, your sea dragons are wonderful and such great tatting work!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Our weather systems sure seem backwards. Such horrible west coast weather while we are having sun/clouds up in the 40-60* temps. Today its due to get up to low 50's. I am happy but feel bad for you folks with those tornado-like winds and cold.

Melanie--know it must have such a relief and joy to get your matching yarn. Must feel like a freeing moment that will let you move forward.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Our weather systems sure seem backwards. Such horrible west coast weather while we are having sun/clouds up in the 40-60* temps. Today its due to get up to low 50's. I am happy but feel bad for you folks with those tornado-like winds and cold.
> 
> Melanie--know it must have such a relief and joy to get your matching yarn. Must feel like a freeing moment that will let you move forward.


It has been the other way around for the last few years... where the East was getting hammered with horrible storms and we were out back with the BBQ!!! ( hubby will bbq any time of the year as long as the food doesn't get wet...LOL)

That is great news Melanie! such a tough spot to be in but I am glad they had the right yarn and you don't have to frog the shawl 

today is my rest day... then a hard 8 hours tomorrow... I don't expect the morning to be too bad because we must have a church on every block in this town.. and nothing gets going in the shops until church is out! then it will be running until closing.. I could drop this "cookie" waistline LOL and that will help..

Well with another system coming in today I think it is a good day to sit and knit!! Have a good day all... I'll check in later


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> very nice Toni!! it almost looks like your Forest is on fire in the first one  I like the stripes you got... and the beaded one is so pretty.. you did a great job with these


Thank you, Ronie. That is an interesting analogy. I can see how you would think that though.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Awesome picture, Sue.
> 
> Oh, Jane, I just love, love, love SNowy Feather Lace Cape. Thank you.


I really liked that pattern also. Was there more to that page than what met the eye? I am so good at totally missing the obvious sometimes, but I didn't think there was much for directions.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> .....That is great news Melanie! such a tough spot to be in but I am glad they had the right yarn and you don't have to frog the shawl


What a relief! After all of that wonderful work, you can keep moving forward and finish it. :thumbup:

.....Well with another system coming in today I think it is a good day to sit and knit!! Have a good day all... I'll check in later [/quote]

Stay safe, Ronie! I had no idea the winds were so strong with these rains you are getting. I have just been glad that you are getting much needed moisture.

Enjoy your knitting day!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Very nice pieces Karen but better duck when these horses fly thru.


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Toni, those all look beautiful.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Well...with the amount of weather we've been getting --> Look at what I viewed earlier flying around my apartment.
> 
> I had to make sure there was some saltwater available...so that MissMelba won't have these prospective inland imports suffer.


They are so wonderful, Karen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I gather southern California got a little rain earlier, have they mentioned anything *Ronie* to link your bad weather, to the El Nino pattern they've been talking of possibly being so bad this year?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

FREE for 48 hours (until 1330hrs Monday 14th Dec - Paris time); No code necessary.
Cheetahs by maylin Tri'Coterie Designs
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cheetahs

FREE for the weekend
Koala cup cozy by Alexandra Davidoff
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/koala-cup-cozy

Free until 31 December 2015
There was a matching hat posted a little while ago - along with info on making the magic ball.
One Step Ahead Neck Warmer by Fiona Oliver
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/one-step-ahead-neck-warmer


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: to the princess but maybe the mature queen rather than evil.


Not sure why that analogy popped in my head.


> Thanks for the steaming advice - I presume I let it dry after pinning and then steam?


I steam right after I pin it - but you can wait. I usually go back & steam it a few times later on.
Some people don't soak it because the acrylic doesn't really absorb the water well but I find that it stretches better when wet.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...nothing gets going in the shops until church is out! then it will be running until closing...


It is wonderful that the business is thriving - even though the boats are no longer running.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> I really liked that pattern also. Was there more to that page than what met the eye? I am so good at totally missing the obvious sometimes, but I didn't think there was much for directions.


Very short & sweet. Four rows for the pattern. CO, do so many reps, then increase & continue on.
Amazing sometimes that something so simple can result in such a lovely finished product.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> FREE for 48 hours (until 1330hrs Monday 14th Dec - Paris time); No code necessary.
> Cheetahs by maylin Tri'Coterie Designs
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cheetahs
> 
> ...


I have a niece who would love cheetahs - thanks, Jane.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I steam right after I pin it - but you can wait. I usually go back & steam it a few times later on.
> Some people don't soak it because the acrylic doesn't really absorb the water well but I find that it stretches better when wet.


I've got it pinned out - took ages - and it is enormous. I love it. Will get the iron out after tea.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I've got it pinned out - took ages - and it is enormous. I love it. Will get the iron out after tea.


I can imagine how big it is. Where do you have it pinned? must be too big for a bed.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I can imagine how big it is. Where do you have it pinned? must be too big for a bed.


It is on the living room floor - having to be careful where I put my feet. I would imagine if I had made it in a natural fibre, merino for example, I could have stretched it even further but that would be silly, I'm not a giant. I have made it very much a Faroese shape rather than crescent.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I gather southern California got a little rain earlier, have they mentioned anything *Ronie* to link your bad weather, to the El Nino pattern they've been talking of possibly being so bad this year?


Yes.. it is what caused our incredible storm this week.. Wednesday our warm weather that came up from California merged with the cold weather that came down from Canada and it was quite the show!!! It is all good now....

Thanks for your concern and well wishes everyone... I am just so glad it isn't the snow my Sister is getting in Northern Arizona.. brrr and I hate driving in it.. It seems a nervous wreck by the time I'm where I need to go..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Stay safe, Ronie! I had no idea the winds were so strong with these rains you are getting. I have just been glad that you are getting much needed moisture.
> 
> Enjoy your knitting day!


Thank you Toni have a great day too!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I steam right after I pin it - but you can wait. I usually go back & steam it a few times later on.
> Some people don't soak it because the acrylic doesn't really absorb the water well but I find that it stretches better when wet.


I do too... I think the first thing I ever blocked failed terribly so I keep the poor things on the mats probably much longer than I need to!! LOL and I will steam it a few times for a few days.... just to make sure


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I picked up the Cheetah too  something is going on because it is downloading very slow.. so I will download it later..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I picked up the Cheetah too  something is going on because it is downloading very slow.. so I will download it later..


Mine took a while, too. I just checked the file size: 24MB
Must be because there are a lot of pictures.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is 3 Wishes after Clue 2.
I decided to move on with Michael's scarf last night - not sure if I like the effect with the Palette. :-(
I took a picture but the yarn is dark & the day is somber so it doesn't show well.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is 3 Wishes after Clue 2.
> I decided to move on with Michael's scarf last night - not sure if I like the effect with the Palette. :-(
> I took a picture but the yarn is dark & the day is somber so it doesn't show well.


I think it looks great, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I think it looks great, Jane!


Thank you, Pam 
(The reference to the poor pic was re Michael's scarf so I didn't show it.)


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Can you tell me where the 3 Wishes KAL is located? I can't seem to find it. Thank you.

Jane: Yours looks great so far.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Can you tell me where the 3 Wishes KAL is located? I can't seem to find it.


It is here - not a freebie but the designer is a favourite of ours here on LP.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/three-wishes-mkal
There are specs for Fingering, DK or Worsted weight yarn


> Jane: Yours looks great so far.


Thank you, Dodie


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Enjoy your knitting day Ronie.

Nice start to your Three Wishes Jane.

I hope to finish Forest Paths this weekend as I need the needles for WTLF (now that I know what the correct needle size is, doh!).

DH decided we need a new vacuum. His old one went curbside a couple of weeks ago and mine has always been ok at best. Yes two vacuums, mine is the only one that gets used, and yes only by me, the shop vac does not count. I have heard good things about Dyson so we got one. They are not kidding about the super powerful suction, lol! I can't move it across the new carpet. He can't move it either. I can get it to go backwards with a strong pull, he can get it to go forwards but only with a lot of effort. I must admit I was laughing out loud having been bested by a vacuum cleaner. It works fine on the tile and on the closed loop carpet but my new carpet is cut pile and it just grabs onto it. Since it is too difficult to use it is going back. It is very quiet though.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I steam right after I pin it - but you can wait. I usually go back & steam it a few times later on.
> Some people don't soak it because the acrylic doesn't really absorb the water well but I find that it stretches better when wet.


I don't really get why you wet and then steam. When I have steamed I pin, maybe spritz some water and then steam. That seems to have worked.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Nice start to your Three Wishes Jane.


Thank you, Melanie 
I can't wait to get at the third clue - it has cables.


> I hope to finish Forest Paths this weekend as I need the needles for WTLF (now that I know what the correct needle size is, doh!).


But are you going to change the needle size now that you have enough yarn?


> ...I have heard good things about Dyson so we got one. They are not kidding about the super powerful suction, lol! I can't move it across the new carpet. ...


You could have used it to remove the old carpet.
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I don't really get why you wet and then steam. .


As I said, I think that it stretches better.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I think it looks great, Jane!


Me too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Enjoy your knitting day Ronie.
> 
> Nice start to your Three Wishes Jane.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a scene from a comedy show.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

FREE FOR A LIMITED TIME; No coupon needed 
Cocoa Cozy by Bekah Knits
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cocoa-cozy

Interesting - not sure how practical; shes got an owl rug too - for those afflicted with owl-itis.
Fish Scales Carpet by Magic Carpet Studio
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fish-scales-carpet

A bit thick for a book mark - but something to add to the DK library. It would make a nice bell-pull hanging for a narrow space. She offers 152 free patterns.
O Tannenbaum by Sandra Jäger
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/o-tannenbaum-3

Lindsay's Ascot by Keryn Turner
http://farmfairyfiber.ca/lindsays-ascot/


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Me too.


Thanks, Linda


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Sounds like a scene from a comedy show.


I agree.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jane--am liking your 3wishes very much. Color comes across like a rich raspberry sorbet. What is not to like


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> jane--am liking your 3wishes very much. Color comes across like a rich raspberry sorbet. What is not to like


Thank you, Tanya 
The yarn is the cheapest of cheap: $5.12 for 16oz. 
I didn't want to use half a skein of something & I couldn't afford the time to double the # of stitches (to say nothing of patience with a beaded CO.)
However, it is knitting up nicely.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Tanya
> The yarn is the cheapest of cheap: $5.12 for 16oz.
> I didn't want to use half a skein of something & I couldn't afford the time to double the # of stitches (to say nothing of patience with a beaded CO.)
> However, it is knitting up nicely.


That is a cheap price but sometimes inexpensive yarns are not too bad. You did luck out it seems.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Regarding the newest pattern list here: The fish scale rug is interesting but seems way to impractical--certainly in my life. The designer tho has a green and white mandela rug that is very nice and seems more user friendly

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-white-green-mandala

Melanie--that vacuum story seems like such a time waster. So sorry you had to spend all that time. Things like that make me nuts as I would want to be doing anything else but having to deal with basic equipment that does''t do the most basic things!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I agree.


Me, too.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Very nice pieces Karen but better duck when these horses fly thru.


These critters are no more than 3-4 inches. I might have scratches on my head...but no concussion.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> I really liked that pattern also. Was there more to that page than what met the eye? I am so good at totally missing the obvious sometimes, but I didn't think there was much for directions.


No, there are not a lot of directions there. But if I have read it right, you cast on for the neck, do so many rounds of lace pattern, knit front and back of each stitch to double you stitches and then do 20 some rounds of lace pattern and you're done.

Linda, it sounds amazing. Can't wait to see it.

Jane, your 3 Wishes looks great!

Melanie, does your dyson have a place to change how far away it is from the floor? It may be set too close to the floor.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the Cheetah pattern Jane. They are really unique. I also saved some boot huggers that were on the koala cup cozy site.
Love how the pattern is developing for your cowl and the beading adds just the right touch. You always get such a good match!

Looking foward to seeing your wtlf all blocked Linda. Sounds like you got a good start on setting it out.

Glad you got some knitting time in Ronie before you had to go in to work. 

Well Melanie, I did find the vacuum story funny, but I guess it was not fun for you! Hope you can find one that works with your new carpet.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> These critters are no more than 3-4 inches. I might have scratches on my head...but no concussion.


Well then, make sure you keep their tails out of your eyes.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I think it looks great, Jane!


I do, too! I like your pink and clear beads combination, Jane.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, your 3 Wishes looks great!...


Thank you, Bev


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Jane...Love how the pattern is developing for your cowl and the beading adds just the right touch. You always get such a good match!


Thank you so much, Caryn


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> No, there are not a lot of directions there. But if I have read it right, you cast on for the neck, do so many rounds of lace pattern, knit front and back of each stitch to double you stitches and then do 20 some rounds of lace pattern and you're done....


Thanks to you and Jane for explaining this pattern. I think the patterning of the fabric under the poncho/cowl is what was throwing me off.



> Melanie, does your dyson have a place to change how far away it is from the floor? It may be set too close to the floor.


That's what I was thinking, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> I do, too! I like your pink and clear beads combination, Jane.


Thank you, Toni


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> I think the patterning of the fabric under the poncho/cowl is what was throwing me off.


I was thinking that it interfered with it, as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Yes.. it is what caused our incredible storm this week.. Wednesday our warm weather that came up from California merged with the cold weather that came down from Canada and it was quite the show!!! It is all good now....
> 
> Thanks for your concern and well wishes everyone... I am just so glad it isn't the snow my Sister is getting in Northern Arizona.. brrr and I hate driving in it.. It seems a nervous wreck by the time I'm where I need to go..


It interesting how the Pacific Ocean has such a global effect- hope you have enjoyed your day!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> I think the patterning of the fabric under the poncho/cowl is what was throwing me off


Yeah, that threw me for a loop for awhile also.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I was thinking that it interfered with it, as well.





eshlemania said:


> Yeah, that threw me for a loop for awhile also.


Ah ha! So I wasn't the only one seeing things.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Nope! You weren't!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

To answer the question about carpet height adjustment this Dyson is self adjusting, sort of a springy arrangement, which is quite nice going from tile to berber. Sadly it just had too much suction for the cut pile. I did a little research to see if there was a simple solution but the problem appears to be common. Also people have had trouble with area rugs and the nice strong suction. I really would like it to have worked out as cat fur is tenacious. Funny side note: when we bought the vacuum my DH made sure that the cashier knew it was *not* a Christmas present, because, you know, you can't get your wife a vacuum cleaner as a present, lol. I mentioned to the cashier that he got me car parts last year to which he replied performance car parts. I had to admit that I squealed with glee when I opened the box, lol.

On a happy note we got our giant pine scented cat toy (aka Christmas tree) tonight. I'll be decorating tomorrow night, and yes, my new snowflakes will make it on the tree.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yeah, that threw me for a loop for awhile also.


It did me, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> To answer the question about carpet height adjustment this Dyson is self adjusting, sort of a springy arrangement, which is quite nice going from tile to berber. Sadly it just had too much suction for the cut pile. I did a little research to see if there was a simple solution but the problem appears to be common. Also people have had trouble with area rugs and the nice strong suction. I really would like it to have worked out as cat fur is tenacious. Funny side note: when we bought the vacuum my DH made sure that the cashier knew it was *not* a Christmas present, because, you know, you can't get your wife a vacuum cleaner as a present, lol. I mentioned to the cashier that he got me car parts last year to which he replied performance car parts. I had to admit that I squealed with glee when I opened the box, lol.
> 
> On a happy note we got our giant pine scented cat toy (aka Christmas tree) tonight. I'll be decorating tomorrow night, and yes, my new snowflakes will make it on the tree.


Will it survive the onslaught?!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Will it survive the onslaught?!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Or they will add their own decorations (cat hair) to the tree.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...On a happy note we got our giant pine scented cat toy (aka Christmas tree) tonight. I'll be decorating tomorrow night, and yes, my new snowflakes will make it on the tree.


We got our tree yesterday. Tango had a good trot through the woods. I just finished putting the lights on but the decorations will have to wait until tomorrow. In the meantime, anyone have a recipe for removing turpentine from your hair. Sticky but smells good! I feel like Clark Griswold's wife.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, do you mean pine sap? I don't recall turpentine being "Sticky but smells good."

Lovely decorations for the tree. A picture when you are done would be wonderful.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, do you mean pine sap? I don't recall turpentine being "Sticky but smells good."
> 
> Lovely decorations for the tree. A picture when you are done would be wonderful.


Turpentine might get the pine sap out though probably rough on the hair.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, do you mean pine sap? I don't recall turpentine being "Sticky but smells good."


Yeah - that's what we always called it. A guess it's still a few steps from that form.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You are a little further along than us.

Today I went to the Sugarloaf Craft Festival. This has become a Christms tradition for my daughters and myself. This year, Jennifer, Heather and her daughter Alison and myself went. Kat was unable to make it as she and her family were having breakfast with Santa at Alexandra's preschool. Amy went with a friend from work, but met up with us in the afternoon. We had a pretty good time as usual. My DH was supposed to set up the Christmas tree whilst I was gone so we could decorate tomorrow afternoon, but spent most of the day vacuuming up leaves instead. Then Kat and family came down in the evening to visit with us and Heather, who had driven us earlier in the day. So I got to see all four girls today and gave them the ornaments we had bought during the cruise. Hopefully we will get the tree up after we go to church and then decorated in the afternoon.

Here is a pic of a shawl pin that I bought today. I have been looking for one for a while now.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> We got our tree yesterday. Tango had a good trot through the woods. I just finished putting the lights on but the decorations will have to wait until tomorrow. In the meantime, anyone have a recipe for removing turpentine from your hair. Sticky but smells good! I feel like Clark Griswold's wife.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ..Here is a pic of a shawl pin that I bought today. I have been looking for one for a while now.


Love the pin, Sue!
What a nice day for you - to get to see all if the girls!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> You are a little further along than us.
> 
> Today I went to the Sugarloaf Craft Festival. This has become a Christms tradition for my daughters and myself. This year, Jennifer, Heather and her daughter Alison and myself went. Kat was unable to make it as she and her family were having breakfast with Santa at Alexandra's preschool. Amy went with a friend from work, but met up with us in the afternoon. We had a pretty good time as usual. My DH was supposed to set up the Christmas tree whilst I was gone so we could decorate tomorrow afternoon, but spent most of the day vacuuming up leaves instead. Then Kat and family came down in the evening to visit with us and Heather, who had driven us earlier in the day. So I got to see all four girls today and gave them the ornaments we had bought during the cruise. Hopefully we will get the tree up after we go to church and then decorated in the afternoon.
> 
> ...


Love your pin- they are scarce as hen's teeth around these parts- would probably have to make it myself!
Sounds like a lovely family day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> We got our tree yesterday. Tango had a good trot through the woods. I just finished putting the lights on but the decorations will have to wait until tomorrow. In the meantime, anyone have a recipe for removing turpentine from your hair. Sticky but smells good! I feel like Clark Griswold's wife.


Your tree is going to be stunning!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> You are a little further along than us.
> 
> Today I went to the Sugarloaf Craft Festival. This has become a Christms tradition for my daughters and myself. This year, Jennifer, Heather and her daughter Alison and myself went. Kat was unable to make it as she and her family were having breakfast with Santa at Alexandra's preschool. Amy went with a friend from work, but met up with us in the afternoon. We had a pretty good time as usual. My DH was supposed to set up the Christmas tree whilst I was gone so we could decorate tomorrow afternoon, but spent most of the day vacuuming up leaves instead. Then Kat and family came down in the evening to visit with us and Heather, who had driven us earlier in the day. So I got to see all four girls today and gave them the ornaments we had bought during the cruise. Hopefully we will get the tree up after we go to church and then decorated in the afternoon.
> 
> ...


What a gorgeous pin, Sue! And, it sounds like you had a fabulous day today!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Your tree is going to be stunning!


Thanks - looks good with just lights.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

<G> The two are cavorting merrily watching their new cohort being made. I'm safer than all y'all might be...because they want more S. Dragons to play with.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--you might try a vinegar wash to remove the sap in your hair, followed by a good soap wash.

Sue--love your shawl pin. Simple and dramatic. Sounds like a great day with your girls. Good they are all still close enough for these days to happen.

Got my garlic planted finally, yesterday. What a relief and the temps were so comfortable for working in the soil. It felt so good working the soil. Found about half dozen garlics that were beginning to sprout and replanted some of them. So have about 100 heads planted. Yea! This a.m. hoping to get some new tulip bulbs planted. Turned some of the soil yesterday, but not enough. Given the late season am not fussing with soil amendments and making turning the soil and planting the priority. Will amend the soil as weather permits this month. Do have enough leaves for the garlic bed and tulips so that will help a lot. Cannot believe the amount of insects still alive in the soil despite some of the cold weather we have had. They just pop right back to life as soon as the temps go up a little. Interesting to watch, altho annoying to see them.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. It was good to see all the girls today.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Love the pin, Sue!
> What a nice day for you - to get to see all if the girls!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie. It was a good family day.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Love your pin- they are scarce as hen's teeth around these parts- would probably have to make it myself!
> Sounds like a lovely family day.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam. It was good to have some time with all the girls. It is usually hard to get all together with all their children's activities, so it is nice that they tried to make this happen. Although Kat couldn't make the craft festival it was nice they came by later.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> What a gorgeous pin, Sue! And, it sounds like you had a fabulous day today!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> To answer the question about carpet height adjustment this Dyson is self adjusting, sort of a springy arrangement, which is quite nice going from tile to berber. Sadly it just had too much suction for the cut pile. I did a little research to see if there was a simple solution but the problem appears to be common. Also people have had trouble with area rugs and the nice strong suction. I really would like it to have worked out as cat fur is tenacious. Funny side note: when we bought the vacuum my DH made sure that the cashier knew it was *not* a Christmas present, because, you know, you can't get your wife a vacuum cleaner as a present, lol. I mentioned to the cashier that he got me car parts last year to which he replied performance car parts. I had to admit that I squealed with glee when I opened the box, lol.
> 
> On a happy note we got our giant pine scented cat toy (aka Christmas tree) tonight. I'll be decorating tomorrow night, and yes, my new snowflakes will make it on the tree.


It is all about rejecting the advertisers stereotypes, isn't it and really knowing the person you are buying for and what will please them? That requires paying attention - which your hubby does, it seems. 

Hope you and your kits enjoy the tree.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> We got our tree yesterday. Tango had a good trot through the woods. I just finished putting the lights on but the decorations will have to wait until tomorrow. In the meantime, anyone have a recipe for removing turpentine from your hair. Sticky but smells good! I feel like Clark Griswold's wife.


Goodness, Jane it will take you all day! Fun though. Ours took my husband and I a morning, partly because of all the little memories that come out of the box. We have often bought a bauble or two when on day trips and visiting National Trust properties.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> You are a little further along than us.
> 
> Today I went to the Sugarloaf Craft Festival. This has become a Christms tradition for my daughters and myself. This year, Jennifer, Heather and her daughter Alison and myself went. Kat was unable to make it as she and her family were having breakfast with Santa at Alexandra's preschool. Amy went with a friend from work, but met up with us in the afternoon. We had a pretty good time as usual. My DH was supposed to set up the Christmas tree whilst I was gone so we could decorate tomorrow afternoon, but spent most of the day vacuuming up leaves instead. Then Kat and family came down in the evening to visit with us and Heather, who had driven us earlier in the day. So I got to see all four girls today and gave them the ornaments we had bought during the cruise. Hopefully we will get the tree up after we go to church and then decorated in the afternoon.
> 
> ...


Lovely pin, Sue. It sounds like you are having a lovely couple of family days.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Jane--you might try a vinegar wash to remove the sap in your hair, followed by a good soap wash.
> 
> Sue--love your shawl pin. Simple and dramatic. Sounds like a great day with your girls. Good they are all still close enough for these days to happen.
> 
> Got my garlic planted finally, yesterday. What a relief and the temps were so comfortable for working in the soil. It felt so good working the soil. Found about half dozen garlics that were beginning to sprout and replanted some of them. So have about 100 heads planted. Yea! This a.m. hoping to get some new tulip bulbs planted. Turned some of the soil yesterday, but not enough. Given the late season am not fussing with soil amendments and making turning the soil and planting the priority. Will amend the soil as weather permits this month. Do have enough leaves for the garlic bed and tulips so that will help a lot. Cannot believe the amount of insects still alive in the soil despite some of the cold weather we have had. They just pop right back to life as soon as the temps go up a little. Interesting to watch, altho annoying to see them.


How nice to be able to work outside. I daren't step on to our soil right now. We have had so much rain I would do more harm than good. I see some of the spring bulbs are poking shoots up though.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> How nice to be able to work outside. I daren't step on to our soil right now. We have had so much rain I would do more harm than good. I see some of the spring bulbs are poking shoots up though.


We have had very little rain but lots of morning dew so the soil is very damp but workable. Last week the temps were about 10* lower and the soil was so cold to the touch it froze my fingers so I didn't finish turning the garlic bed. Looking forward to another hour or two this a.m. out there before readying for a movie with my DIL & granddaughter. It is my son's b'day today but he won't join me out of his committed orneryness. But I am thrilled my DIL is showing some independence from him and responding to me.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jane, do you use all those ornaments? You must have chosen a very large tree if you do! Looks like lots of very pretty ones. 

Sue, glad you were able to enjoy time with all your family. Beautiful shawl pin!
Have fun getting your tree up and decorating today.

Melanie, your dh sounds like he knows your likes! Wonder what he will get for you this year. Good luck getting your tree decorated and kept safe from the kitties. 

Nice going Tanya getting all that garlic planted. I still haven't planted mine. And how nice for you to get some time today with your dil and gd. Too bad your son won't join in the fun! 

Karen, have fun making more sea dragons to keep the others company


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

You really scored Sue ,all the girls plus a lovely pin .hope DH has no ill effects after your busy cruise .

Jane ...think you are going to be spending some considerable time decorating the tree ! Your raspbery knitting looks good.
Melanie ...My Dyson tried to eat the small rugs left down for doggy mud .I have a Miele cat and Dog which I like but the only down side is you have to buy bags which are not cheap. 
Ronie ...hope your knitting day goes well .The nonus of lots of shoppers is the shop stays open and the time passes quicker .Sorry about the atrocious weather .
Karen ...more super horses .
Quite cold here ...well I am cold but some would think it reasonable .Drizzle as opposed to the downpours we have been experiencing


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> <G> The two are cavorting merrily watching their new cohort being made. I'm safer than all y'all might be...because they want more S. Dragons to play with.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Sue, Love your shawl pin. It will look great on any of your gorgeous shawls.  Sounds as if you had a MAR-va-lous day! So happy for you and what a nice thing to come home too. 

Tanya, so glad you will have time with your lovely DIL and your beautiful GD. Enjoy you good weather. Our coal stove has not be on for about 2 days now-63 degrees yesterday and 50's today and tomorrow.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh Sue, what a wonderful day for you  So nice that you were able to have you family all together. And a lovely shawl pin too.

Linda, I have quite a collection of bookmarks from your National Trust properties. And lots of great memories.

Enjoy your movie Tanya 

Ha Ha, if you think Jane has a lot of ornaments, you should see my stash. DH refers to it as my ornament retirement plan. I could decorate several large trees. Of course my ornament collection is not as pretty as Jane's, she has some beautiful things in her boxes. As for the kitties, these ones don't climb (thankfully) but they do move any packages out of the way so they can sit under it. They have pushed a few gifts into the water in the stand though so now I put a cardboard 'fence' over the bowl. We learned a long time ago to not have anything fragile or glass lower than about four feet. The dog had a butt mounted baseball bat (aka tail) that he was oblivious to where it wagged.

I am on the fourth repeat of chart C of Forest Paths and am thinking about doing another B so that the paths have the same YO's going in and out of the forest. I have plenty of yarn.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Just a quick hello...going to Church today...still have a bit of a left over sore throat but I am fine...so going today. 

I have finished some projects...sorry haven't had time to take pictures. My grandson sent me a text asking me to duplicate a needlepoint ornament from 1981 that I made for my daughter...he said, "Grandma, can you make me one of these with my year on it?" Then he sent a picture of himself and said "please" What's a grandma to do????

So, I retrieved my needlepoint supplies and now I am making the ornament.

Wow...the power of Grandchildren!!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> You are a little further along than us.
> 
> Today I went to the Sugarloaf Craft Festival. This has become a Christms tradition for my daughters and myself. This year, Jennifer, Heather and her daughter Alison and myself went. Kat was unable to make it as she and her family were having breakfast with Santa at Alexandra's preschool. Amy went with a friend from work, but met up with us in the afternoon. We had a pretty good time as usual. My DH was supposed to set up the Christmas tree whilst I was gone so we could decorate tomorrow afternoon, but spent most of the day vacuuming up leaves instead. Then Kat and family came down in the evening to visit with us and Heather, who had driven us earlier in the day. So I got to see all four girls today and gave them the ornaments we had bought during the cruise. Hopefully we will get the tree up after we go to church and then decorated in the afternoon.
> 
> ...


I love the shawl pin, very pretty.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--that was pretty funny your description of your dog's butt mounted baseball bat. Baby proofing a house is easy compared to protecting it from cats and dogs that jump, climb, batt around, etc with not awareness.

Caren--big relief to see that garlic in the ground. Set up (2) half gallon jars of fermenting cabbage, too, so they are saved from total rot. One more to go. Need to figure out the jar problem. My son has elected to be a professional a-hole in life regarding his family. I am working hard on distancing myself from the pain I feel from him. Seeing my DIL respond to my invites with my Gd is very healing and heartwarming for me.

You are high up now but don't know how cold your winters get. Does your ground freeze hard?

Bev--it feels great to let the fires go out and normally would, like you, let that happen. I keep mine going now because the house is in such decrepit state that it can take an entire day for it to build up heat again. Lots of wasted firewood. A real problem.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Just a quick hello...going to Church today...still have a bit of a left over sore throat but I am fine...so going today.
> 
> I have finished some projects...sorry haven't had time to take pictures. My grandson sent me a text asking me to duplicate a needlepoint ornament from 1981 that I made for my daughter...he said, "Grandma, can you make me one of these with my year on it?" Then he sent a picture of himself and said "please" What's a grandma to do????
> 
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, yes, DFL. Those GC have a lot of power!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I don't really get why you wet and then steam. When I have steamed I pin, maybe spritz some water and then steam. That seems to have worked.


because if you get it wet it will open up the stitches better... I will get it wet then dry it as much as possible in a towel. It will stretch out much easier and then when it is dry or nearly dry I will start the steaming process.. I know lots of people just pin out and do a quick steam and call it good in a few hours but I have seen those items and to my eye they really didn't even look blocked.. so I try to keep quiet when they talk about how fast and easy steaming is... for me it is the last few moments of primping and getting my piece to shine... I don't care if it takes a few days to finish up.. I can fuss with my stitches so they look the best they can.. I really enjoy it.. but it does take time and sometimes I have very little time and that is why they take forever to get to the blocking stage .. LOL


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> because if you get it wet it will open up the stitches better... I will get it wet then dry it as much as possible in a towel. It will stretch out much easier and then when it is dry or nearly dry I will start the steaming process.. I know lots of people just pin out and do a quick steam and call it good in a few hours but I have seen those items and to my eye they really didn't even look blocked.. so I try to keep quiet when they talk about how fast and easy steaming is... for me it is the last few moments of primping and getting my piece to shine... I don't care if it takes a few days to finish up.. I can fuss with my stitches so they look the best they can.. I really enjoy it.. but it does take time and sometimes I have very little time and that is why they take forever to get to the blocking stage .. LOL


thanx for the explanation. I will have to consider it with some projects.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL--what a wonderful tribute to you and your relationship with your grans. Of course you will make this personalized project for him with joy.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane your start to the shawl is beautiful.. I like the soft pink and the beading 

I love all your decorations!! your tree is going to be so full of wonderful sites to see ... 

Sue I'm glad you were able to have a great day with your daughters.. it sounds like you had a lot of fun... great find on the shawl pin too!!

Melanie what a huge disappointment...  I guess the ad is right.. it doesn't loose suction! LOL We bought a new vacuum when we bought this house.. and I am very disappointed in it too the hose is always popping off so I am cleaning away and realize that I am sucking air and have to push it back in its hole and try again.. that plus the hose is so short that you can't really use it for much.. Lesson learned!! it does come with some great attachments.. as long as I have the heavy bulky vacuum at my side!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Just a quick hello...going to Church today...still have a bit of a left over sore throat but I am fine...so going today.
> 
> I have finished some projects...sorry haven't had time to take pictures. My grandson sent me a text asking me to duplicate a needlepoint ornament from 1981 that I made for my daughter...he said, "Grandma, can you make me one of these with my year on it?" Then he sent a picture of himself and said "please" What's a grandma to do????
> 
> ...


yes they are precious and so sweet... it is great that you are making it for him... I think being a Grandma is so much more fun that when I was raising my daughter... I raised her on my own though and that has its pluses and negatives but it all seemed to work out in the end (adulthood)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I did get some crocheting done yesterday.. I am using up the scratchy RH Supersaver... I have had it for years and have pulled it out several times to make something then frogged it all and put it back in my stash.. this time I am committed to making a plain simple afghan. I also wound up a skein of my handpainted yarn.. it is so soft and I want to make something with it... I was able to wind up most of it by myself but hubby had to help with the last bit of it.. he is getting quite good with those hands.. he knows just when to flip them so the yarn comes off with out a hitch .. Kinda cute to watch 
I also in looking for a pattern to do... found dozen more that needed to be filed.. it took a few hours but I now have a.... 

Folder for all of DFL's designs.. 
Folder for doggie sweaters...
Folder for my snowflakes-doily's
Folder for my Socks patterns
Large binder for all the other knit patterns 
and a Large binder for my crochet patterns.. 

My large binders are the 3" ones and are stuffed.. I am thinking of making a different one for just lace.. that could include both crochet and knitting... 

The funny thing is I just did all this a few months back.. then when going through the book case I found another large stack of printed patterns.. good grief.. when you realize I printed off only a small fraction of the ones I have saved!!! I really need to start going through the ones online and in my documents folder!! I'd need several 3" binders!! I like to print off as many as possible when I am using up the last of my ink.. before I put new fresh ones in.. this way I get all that ink used up and I get lots of my patterns printed off.. 


Tanya I am glad you are able to connect with your DIL and GD..I'm sorry about the Son issue.. it is hard on the heart when you love someone so much and the relationship is strained.. you never know what will happen.. the future could bring some kind of healing there too.. I thought my daughter and I would never speak to each other again but we are now.. it is a long process and each year it gets better and better... she had me laughing real hard the other day.. I'm not even sure what it was about.. but she mentioned that it had been a long time since we laughed together.. that was the best present both of us could ever want...  don't give up.. there is always hope!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> We have had very little rain but lots of morning dew so the soil is very damp but workable. Last week the temps were about 10* lower and the soil was so cold to the touch it froze my fingers so I didn't finish turning the garlic bed. Looking forward to another hour or two this a.m. out there before readying for a movie with my DIL & granddaughter. It is my son's b'day today but he won't join me out of his committed orneryness. But I am thrilled my DIL is showing some independence from him and responding to me.


We've had 2 solid days of rain, heavy at times, as well as more last week. At least we are not in danger of flooding. I feel so sorry for the poor souls in the Lake District mopping up again.
Have a lovely afternoon with your DIL and gd. So nice that you have contact.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Just a quick hello...going to Church today...still have a bit of a left over sore throat but I am fine...so going today.
> 
> I have finished some projects...sorry haven't had time to take pictures. My grandson sent me a text asking me to duplicate a needlepoint ornament from 1981 that I made for my daughter...he said, "Grandma, can you make me one of these with my year on it?" Then he sent a picture of himself and said "please" What's a grandma to do????
> 
> ...


So there you are wrapped firmly around his little finger.  
Who could resist such an approach?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Direct link on the Ravelry page
> Interlude by Shannon Dunbabin
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/interlude-5
> 
> ...


My queue gets longer and longer! :lol:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Maybe it fell into the box by mistake.


Yes, that has happened to me. If you call them about it, though, they will tell you to keep it because it costs them more to have to pay for you to ship it back to them than it costs. Enjoy your bonus!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Well...with the amount of weather we've been getting --> Look at what I viewed earlier flying around my apartment.
> 
> I had to make sure there was some saltwater available...so that MissMelba won't have these prospective inland imports suffer.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--cannot believe you printed all those patterns. I keep thinking of all the ink for patts that I probably will never make and resist. I only print what I am working on if it seems too problematic working from the computer, or if I want to travel with the patt which rarely happens. I do worry about losing them when/if the computer crashes but then always seem to have what I need whenever it is needed.

I have 4 vaccuums and had another one that the crew destroyed 2 yrs ago. One is an old one from Monkey Wards, bought to keep upstairs so I dont have to haul it. Two are Kirby's and one is a smaller replacement shop vac. The shop vac is the only one that doesn't spew dust back into the room. The Kirbys, one with a bag and the other w/o are equally poor. The newer one sucks, quite literally, worse than the older one. I used the newer one to clean my rental unit after general cleaning was already done and it was horrid on a relatively shallow nap carpet. I think all homeowner units have these problems. Little Sharks are recommended for clean ups after lead abatement projects, but things have been HEPA vac'd by that point. 

I wish you are right about relationships improving over time but my kids are a lot older than yours and very fixed in their ways. They both seem to relish their childhood rage and cannot/will not confront themselves on their own choices that make them unhappy. Very unforgiving. I will be dead and gone by the time they realize what opportunity they lost. So very happy that my relationship with my GD can grow thru DIL and I still have a relationship with our adopted girl who is 19 yrs now. She was a joy to have for the holiday last month.

Now for a bit of tulip planting time and even some sun just peaked out. Yea!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is 3 Wishes after Clue 2.
> I decided to move on with Michael's scarf last night - not sure if I like the effect with the Palette. :-(
> I took a picture but the yarn is dark & the day is somber so it doesn't show well.


Lovely lace with the beads.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Goodness, Jane it will take you all day! Fun though. Ours took my husband and I a morning....


It will take more than today - I expect to be at it tomorrow, too. I do the tree by myself which requires a lot if getting up & down & shifting the step ladder around to be able to reach those tricky spots. (Oh, my aching knees.) I have continuous Christmas movies playing in the background. That slows me down a bit because every now & then I have to stop & look at something that's going on. Like I haven't seen them all a hundred times!

I am just considering adding another string of lights at the bottom because there are a few gaps underneath. The boughs will relax a bit & that will be less noticeable so I am having another coffee to help me decide.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Interesting - not sure how practical; shes got an owl rug too - for those afflicted with owl-itis.


Gotta make that Owl rug! Awesome!



jscaplen said:


> Lindsay's Ascot by Keryn Turner
> http://farmfairyfiber.ca/lindsays-ascot/


Love the elegance of this cowl!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Jane, do you use all those ornaments? You must have chosen a very large tree if you do!


Pretty much. We have a 9 foot ceiling so the tree is pretty big. Some tress accommodate more & others a bit less. Every year, there are new things to add. I somehow managed to increase my snowflake collection this year! This year's tree is bit smaller - two strings of lights less than last year. 


> Looks like lots of very pretty ones.


A great many are homemade but there are also other special ones that were bought/gifted. I put all of the important stuff & the prettiest on there & then add the scattered one after the tree is "finished" when I spot a space (usually pretty small) that needs something.

Okay - I didn't think that I had an autocorrect running but when I typed "homemade", this is what appeared in the screen: On my way! made


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is a pic of a shawl pin that I bought today. I have been looking for one for a while now.
> 
> Sue


Beautifully artistic shawl pin, Sue!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is a glimpse of clue 3 of 3 Wishes- hard to get it to lie down flat to show the whole thing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Jane ...think you are going to be spending some considerable time decorating the tree !


Not getting done while I am catching up here!


> Your raspbery knitting looks good.


Thank you


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It will take more than today - I expect to be at it tomorrow, too. I do the tree by myself which requires a lot if getting up & down & shifting the step ladder around to be able to reach those tricky spots. (Oh, my aching knees.) I have continuous Christmas movies playing in the background. That slows me down a bit because every now & then I have to stop & look at something that's going on. Like I haven't seen them all a hundred times!
> 
> I am just considering adding another string of lights at the bottom because there are a few gaps underneath. The boughs will relax a bit & that will be less noticeable so I am having another coffee to help me decide.


I have a feeling that your tree wouldn't fit in our little house. Sounds like you are having fun.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a glimpse of clue 3 of 3 Wishes- hard to get it to lie down flat to show the whole thing.


It is very pretty, Jane.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Ha Ha, if you think Jane has a lot of ornaments, you should see my stash...


Okay - waiting for a picture.


> As for the kitties, these ones don't climb


My sister had a cat when we were living home, that would climb up the middle of the tree & not disturb a thing - except for a bit of tinkling. I can't imagine how it got down, though.


> they do move any packages out of the way so they can sit under it.


Have I shared this pic of Tango nestled under our tree? He is pretty good about not disturbing much.


> I am on the fourth repeat of chart C of Forest Paths ...


Mine is still holding while I decide. No clue for 3 Wishes today so I might get time to make my decision & move on.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Just a quick hello...going to Church today...still have a bit of a left over sore throat but I am fine...so going today.


Glad that you're feeling better.


> My grandson sent me a text asking me to duplicate a needlepoint ornament from 1981 that I made for my daughter...he said, "Grandma, can you make me one of these with my year on it?" Then he sent a picture of himself and said "please" What's a grandma to do????


He knows how to apply the pressure!
We need to see a pic of what he likes so much!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane your start to the shawl is beautiful.. I like the soft pink and the beading


Thank you, Ronie 


> I love all your decorations!! your tree is going to be so full of wonderful sites to see ...


Thanks 
I'll show you when it's done.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Tango looks as if he is laying claim to all those presents for himself.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Spotted this today - I'm not going to make it but I think it is awesome.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/celtic-sky-dragon


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I am committed to making a plain simple afghan...


I was thinking yesterday that I would like to do a Christmas afghan. I have several really nice patterns - but it will require a large yarn purchase since I don't have anything suitable. The last time I went on an afghan kick, it was to use up stash yarn.


> I thought my daughter and I would never speak to each other again but we are now... she mentioned that it had been a long time since we laughed together.. that was the best present both of us could ever want...


That is so heartwarming to hear, Ronie. I am very glad for you.
It would break my heart if there was a rift like that with Michael.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> My queue gets longer and longer! :lol:


Oops!
My bad ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...Enjoy your bonus!


I will - hopefully while I knit a pair of Pizzazz mitts to go with the cowl.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That really looks good, Jane. I may go ahead and get the pattern although I don't have the time to knit along with it now.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is a glimpse of clue 3 of 3 Wishes- hard to get it to lie down flat to show the whole thing.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Elizabeth. one of my daughter's let slip yesterday that she is having one made for me, so that has has me intrigued.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Beautifully artistic shawl pin, Sue!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...I only print what I am working on if it seems too problematic working from the computer...


I do the same thing, although I like to print at least one page for my notes & as a record. I found keeping notes in a notebook didn't work well for me. Maybe I just wasn't faithful enough.


> I do worry about losing them when/if the computer crashes...


Heaven forbid! I keep telling myself that I have to do a full BU but never make the time for it. 


> I wish you are right about relationships improving over time but my kids are a lot older than yours and very fixed in their ways. ...


I am so sorry for the pain that this causes you, Tanya but I am glad that your DIL is making that effort to link you & your GD.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Lovely lace with the beads.


Thank you, Elizabeth


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Gotta make that Owl rug! Awesome!


I was thinking of you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It is very pretty, Jane.


Thank you, Linda


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Tango looks as if he is laying claim to all those presents for himself.


Doesn't he? He looks comfy in his den.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Spotted this today - I'm not going to make it but I think it is awesome...


Striking isn't it? ...and DK - that eats up the yarn ... & the time, I am sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Mine is still holding while I decide. No clue for 3 Wishes today so I might get time to make my decision & move on.


Tango is such a darling.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That really looks good, Jane. I may go ahead and get the pattern although I don't have the time to knit along with it now.


Thank you, Sue 
Typical Lily. So pretty.
There is an option for worsted weight that would knit up so quickly! Go for it!
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> one of my daughter's let slip yesterday that she is having one made for me, so that has has me intrigued.


Oh, - it will be really special. I know that you will show us!
That's the kind of slip that makes the gift more enjoyable - you get to anticipate it so much better.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tango is such a darling.


I love him to pieces!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I love him to pieces!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tango--let's see:
a. he is claiming the gifts for himself
b. he is guarding the gifts
c. he is gifting himself to you
d. he just wants to be part of it all
whatever his motives, he sure looks comfy there

That 3 wishes is really a nice pattern

I keep those spiral 5x8" notebooks and use them pretty regularly. This Fall I went thru 2 of them and created an index in the front cover and numbered the pages so I could find patterns that I worked on. Most of them are my patterns but also some notes on other's patterns that I did. At least noting the date and yarn and if there was anything noteworthy about it. One of the few things I am pretty disciplined at doing.

For the sake of boring y'all, gotta say again how wonderful it is to be in the garden. Would go right back in there after lunch if it weren't for my very important date with the gd and DIL. There is something so enlivening working in the earth and seeing things grow and survive all the adversity there is.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is very pretty, Jane.


Ditto, Jane.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Tango photo.


But he's so cute!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a glimpse of clue 3 of 3 Wishes- hard to get it to lie down flat to show the whole thing.


I love the way that is developing, Jane.  Cute picture of Tango under the tree.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am so sorry for the pain that this causes you, Tanya but I am glad that your DIL is making that effort to link you & your GD.


Me, too, Tanya. I would be so sad if that happened with us and our son.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto, Jane.


Thank you, Pam.
It is nice to work on a project that moves along quickly.
I should try to remember to have something like this on the go all the time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> But he's so cute!


Yes - & I have a sneaking suspicion that he knows it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I love the way that is developing, Jane.  Cute picture of Tango under the tree.


Thank you, Bev


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Mine is still holding while I decide. No clue for 3 Wishes today so I might get time to make my decision & move on.


Tango is just so adorable!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Spotted this today - I'm not going to make it but I think it is awesome.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/celtic-sky-dragon


Triple WOW!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I will - hopefully while I knit a pair of Pizzazz mitts to go with the cowl.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Elizabeth. one of my daughter's let slip yesterday that she is having one made for me, so that has has me intrigued.
> 
> Sue


Pics, please, when you get it!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I was thinking of you.


You are too good to me and my queue!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

*Freebie announcement!*

My proposed design for the January Fingerless Glove Fanatics MKAL was chosen! The pattern is FREE through January. You need to click on the 'Buy It Now' link and it will be free and be put in your Ravelry library. That way you will get updates on each clue and then have the whole pattern available at the end of January.

Anyone who wants to knit along with us, the MKAL will be in the Fingerless Glove Fanatics group beginning January 1. Hope to see you there!

Here is the pattern link:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/catch-a-falling-star-mkal


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Tango is just so adorable!


Even more so in person.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> You are too good to me and my queue!


Friends don't let friends' needles get cold...
Or is it: friends don't let friends knit & drive?
...Or something like that.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Striking isn't it? ...and DK - that eats up the yarn ... & the time, I am sure.


Being dk I'm not sure how it would drape - would need careful yarn choice.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Triple WOW!


I thought you might like it, Elizabeth - and possibly Melanie too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...Anyone who wants to knit along with us, the MKAL will be in the Fingerless Glove Fanatics group beginning January 1. Hope to see you there!...


Okay - pattern page set up & yarn & beads chosen!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - pattern page set up & yarn & beads chosen!


Pattern page set up - no idea about yarn or beads yet.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tango looks smaller under the tree than wrapped in shawls and I had not noticed his brown hair before .....lovely boy .
Hope your time with GD was enjoyable Tanya .Bet she loves your attention.
DFL ....their words are your commands and seems you are fast realising it .
I would like to join the mitts group please Elizabeth.Will go back and click the link 
Linda ...those views of the Lake District are awful and it is hard to imagine what it is like when your home is flooded .
I have started the Pizzaz mitts .Had a blip at the start but was taking too much notice of the picture and not having enough faith in my own decisions .Think it comes with ageing....my excuse for everything !Using some of the yarn I used for the socks .


.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Friends don't let friends' needles get cold...
> Or is it: friends don't let friends knit & drive?
> ...Or something like that.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - pattern page set up & yarn & beads chosen!


Move over, Speedy Gonzalez!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> I have started the Pizzaz mitts .Had a blip at the start but was taking too much notice of the picture and not having enough faith in my own decisions .Think it comes with ageing....my excuse for everything !Using some of the yarn I used for the socks .


Glad you got the help you needed and are whizzing away on your Pizzazz Mitts, Ann.

For the MKAL mitts, just click on the pattern page. It says they are $4.00, but if you click the 'buy it now' button, they come up as free.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Tango looks smaller under the tree than wrapped in shawls and I had not noticed his brown hair before....


He can curl himself up into a tiny ball sometimes & seems much bigger at other times. The lighting is dim so there looks to be more brown than there really is.


> .....lovely boy ...


Big, small, brown or not - I agree.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Greetings Everyone!!! 'Tis the Holiday Season and time to re-establish connections with you, my good friends. The last six months have been a bit challenging for me, but as the year comes to an end, I think things are almost back on track. The really good news is that both knees (new ones) are working really, really well. What I hadn't anticipated is that for a time, it would be painful to sit at my desk and read the Lace Party. But now I can sit with the best of them. 

Once again, I did a big Holiday Craft Fair which was last weekend. So my house is a "wreck" with supplies, packaging and the like, but another week or so and I should have all of that put away. Fair went very well and although I had some challenges transporting my goods to town (50 mi away) during one of the many storms that Ronnie has been describing, in the end it all worked out and I came home with very little unsold product. This year, I "invented" a rosemary crackerbread which I feel in love with. Every year I make a black pepper/garlic crackerbread and this year I expanded to be kinds. That of course, was in addition to the other candies and baked goods. 

The curtain is nearly completion. I have finished up the main panel and within the next couple of days (after cleaning up a bit more in the house), I'll have the room to stretch it and decide what kind of a border I'm going to put on the bottom. I think I'll only need something about 2-4" wide. Will send pics when I get it stretched. 

Several years ago, I taught a series of lace knitting classes. One of the students bought a pattern and alpaca yarn to make a scarf that I had designed. This last year she contacted me and ask me to either finish what she had done, or knit it for her. She has had some health problems and is concentrating on quilting. Once I got her materials, I ripped out her work and as a "quickie" project, got the scarf back on the needles and am more than half way finished with it. Although a pretty large size, it knits up quickly and it is such a pleasure to knit with alpaca on size 6 needles after working on the curtain, I'm positively enjoying it.

Late last summer, my cousin and I decided to make embroidered pot holders for sale at the Holiday Fair. So in about a months time we made 38 pairs. They sold very well and since I was using materials I had on hand, it was good to use up the stuff. I'll attach a pic of some of them.

Well, that about catches us up -- it is snowing and I can't get to town (read that as I don't want to drive over the mountain passes) to visit my Mom so I had a few minutes to talk. I breezed through this Lace Party and there are so many lovely things to see. You are such a creative and energetic bunch of knitters, crocheters and tatters. Wow!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone!!! ...


So good to hear from you, Belle!
Lovely potholders. Glad that the fair went well & that your knees are feeling better than mine.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> It will take more than today - I expect to be at it tomorrow, too. I do the tree by myself which requires a lot if getting up & down & shifting the step ladder around to be able to reach those tricky spots. (Oh, my aching knees.) I have continuous Christmas movies playing in the background. That slows me down a bit because every now & then I have to stop & look at something that's going on. Like I haven't seen them all a hundred times!


I play the radio and stop to dance sometimes, lol. And I use two stepladders to reduce the amount of ladder movement. A little tip on the lights (for next year since yours are already strung): don't spiral around the tree, go back and forth a few feet, like a mountain road. Much easier to take down. No going round and round and round.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...And I use two stepladders to reduce the amount of ladder movement...


Well, I am in a state of poverty over step ladders. The one that I have is wooden & old & rickety. I can't imagine having a sturdy one, let alone two!


> A little tip on the lights...


Thanks - I'll try to remember that - but it will make it difficult to get lights in the back.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I play the radio and stop to dance sometimes, lol. And I use two stepladders to reduce the amount of ladder movement. A little tip on the lights (for next year since yours are already strung): don't spiral around the tree, go back and forth a few feet, like a mountain road. Much easier to take down. No going round and round and round.


Again too late for this year, but I will pass on your tip to DH.

Belle!! So good to hear from you again. What lovely potholders. So glad things went well with your holiday sale at wherever it was. I remember pictures from last year-amazing. Looking forward to pics of your curtain when you get it stretched out. So glad your knees are doing well and you can once again sit down and partake of the Lace Party. We missed you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So good to hear from you, Belle!
> Lovely potholders. Glad that the fair went well & that your knees are feeling better than mine.


Ditto from me, Belle. Great to hear from you.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It sounds like a wonderful day yesterday, Sue, with your family. Your shawl pin is very pretty! It looks nice and light also. :thumbup:

Congratulations on getting all of that garlic planted, Tanya! I hope you enjoyed your movie with DIL and GD. 

Jane, your tree is going to look spectacular!

Melanie, we have one of those mounted baseball bats, too! 

Go Grandma! Have fun with your needlepoint, DFL. 

p.60


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Belle. Great to hear from you.


From me too!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Tango is looking quite comfy there Jane 

Ooh Sue, what a nice teaser from your daughter.

I have several 3-ring binders with those clear plastic sheet protectors to hold my printed patterns. The shawls take up two binders, lol.

Woo Hoo Elizabeth! Congrats on getting your pattern selected.

Welcome back Belle! So glad to hear you are doing well if rather busy. Nice that your craft fair sales went well. Is your shawl pattern available for the rest of us?

The bins on the left are four deep and there is a row of them all along the back of the platform behind all the other boxes and bins . This year's purchases are not up there yet, lol.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Sue: Your pin is really lovely.

The 3 Wishes shawls are looking lovely. I can't figure out how to join the "party"! Can anyone give me pointers please.

Belle: We got the rain yesterday, and you get the snow today. It must be time to sit in front of the fire, get the needles out and either start a new project or finish an old one! Your doily is really beautiful as your avatar.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I am in a state of poverty over step ladders. The one that I have is wooden & old & rickety. I can't imagine having a sturdy one, let alone two!


Being vertically challenged I have asked for and received them as presents.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...The bins on the left are four deep and there is a row of them all along the back of the platform behind all the other boxes and bins . This year's purchases are not up there yet, lol.


Don't forget to show them when they are *ON* the tree.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> ...The 3 Wishes shawls are looking lovely. I can't figure out how to join the "party"! Can anyone give me pointers please....


You have to purchase the pattern then join this group:
http://www.ravelry.com/groups/lily-go-designs


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, this year I inherited some Christmas socks. My Indiana Mom and grandma to my kids, had a sister who made these socks every year for friends and family. When I met my Indiana Mom, her sister started making them for my kids. As the kids have married and moved out, they took their stocking with them. When the sister moved into health care, she gifted me with some of her socks. Her family had years of them. Now my Indiana Mom is in the nursing home and I received her socks also, along with teeny, tiny ones her sister made each year for her dog. I have gotten about 1/2 of them up this year. I probably won't try to put up any more. Care to run a bet on how many of these socks actually stay up? Check my avatar-two cats. 

Also, a picture of our first attempt at a Christmas village. Two were gifted to us, we got the church off ebay and the rest came from garage sales from the last two summers. Oh, we found the lighthouse yesterday at Goodwill. I got our tree done and most of Christmas presents bought on line or packaged to be mailed. I am so good this year!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone!!! '


Welcome back, Belle! Love those potholders. You are such a creative person. Good to have you back here!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Woo Hoo Elizabeth! Congrats on getting your pattern selected.


Thanks! So far there are over 350 participants! _No pressure!_ :lol:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Well, this year I inherited some Christmas socks. My Indiana Mom and grandma to my kids, had a sister who made these socks every year for friends and family. When I met my Indiana Mom, her sister started making them for my kids. As the kids have married and moved out, they took their stocking with them. When the sister moved into health care, she gifted me with some of her socks. Her family had years of them. Now my Indiana Mom is in the nursing home and I received her socks also, along with teeny, tiny ones her sister made each year for her dog. I have gotten about 1/2 of them up this year. I probably won't try to put up any more. Care to run a bet on how many of these socks actually stay up? Check my avatar-two cats.
> 
> Also, a picture of our first attempt at a Christmas village. Two were gifted to us, we got the church off ebay and the rest came from garage sales from the last two summers. Oh, we found the lighthouse yesterday at Goodwill. I got our tree done and most of Christmas presents bought on line or packaged to be mailed. I am so good this year!


Bev, those Christmas stockings are a delight! I love how you arranged them! Lovely pic of your village, too!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Well, this year I inherited some Christmas socks. ...Also, a picture of our first attempt at a Christmas village....


Lots of socks!! For Santa to fill or cats to tease.
I love the village - nice start.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Melanie, sounds like a nice adaptation to the forest cowl pattern. Looking foward to seeing it. 

DFL, resistance is futile to the requests of the grandchildren. Especially such a heartfelt one that will be such a treasure for him. Glad you are over your sore throat.

Tanya, hope your time with dil and gd helps heal some of the pain of your trouble with your son 
I didn't try to work the soil last year when it got cold since we just moved here then. But I am certain it doesn't freeze as deep as upstate NY. 

Wow Ronie. That is great organizing. I still have a large pile of printed patterns on my book shelf and of course many just saved to random files on my computer!

Jane, Your tree is going to be so beautiful when done. And what wonderful memories it must bring to mind as you hang all the special ornaments. 
Tango looks so comfy in that picture. He is really handsome. 
Clue 3 looks great. Lovely pattern. 

Wow Linda. That dragon shawl is awesome.! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey All!
The 2016 edition of Elizabeth's monthly scarf is posted on Ravelry!!
THE 2016 YEAR OF BEADED - OR NOT - LACE SCARF PROJECT!
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3290383/1-25


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, Your tree is going to be so beautiful when done. And what wonderful memories it must bring to mind as you hang all the special ornaments.


Going slowly - lots of interruptions - mostly of my own making. You're right about the memories but I have noticed that I am not sure about the story of some of the ornaments now. I think that I should start a notebook & jot things down here & there over the holidays. Can't depend on my memory any more. :-(


> Tango looks so comfy in that picture. He is really handsome.


My sweet puppy!


> Clue 3 looks great. Lovely pattern.


Thanks - Lily hasn't disappointed yet!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Tango is looking quite comfy there Jane
> 
> Ooh Sue, what a nice teaser from your daughter.
> 
> ...


That's a lot of bins. I have 13 plus bins, but haven't decorated in 9 years. They are all stored upstairs in my DH's workshop. Maybe one of these years I'll drag them out and into the house and decorate again.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Bev, those Christmas stockings are a delight! I love how you arranged them! Lovely pic of your village, too!


Ditto from me, Bev.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Jane ....you tormentor sending even more pattern details .Just finished ordering yet more yarn too and took your advice on getting a guage with ruler .Elizabeth I am sorry I forgot to congratulate you on getting the pattern chosen by the Mitts group .I hope the title gives a clue to what may be appropriate in colourway .
Great collection of stockings Bev and what a pretty village .I had a lovely house which lit up much admired by my younger grandsons so you can hazard a guess as to what happened to it !Sure they will enjoy seeing it every day as opposed to once over Christmas .Yes I am another Gma who panders to her GC .


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

The MKAL sounds like fun Elizabeth. I will go to the link when I finish catching up here!

Wonderful to hear from you again Belle. So glad your new knees are working well. Sounds like the fair was a good success and that you did some lovely new products. Can't wait to see your how your curtain is looking. Those embroidered pot holders are lovely. 

Thanks Jane for the link to Elizabeth's new monthly scarf. Another thing I must check out next! I don't know how you get all this done and still knit as much as you do !!!!

Wonderful sock inheritance Bev. Your Christmas village is is looking very lovely and festive.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Well, this year I inherited some Christmas socks. My Indiana Mom and grandma to my kids, had a sister who made these socks every year for friends and family. When I met my Indiana Mom, her sister started making them for my kids. As the kids have married and moved out, they took their stocking with them. When the sister moved into health care, she gifted me with some of her socks. Her family had years of them. Now my Indiana Mom is in the nursing home and I received her socks also, along with teeny, tiny ones her sister made each year for her dog. I have gotten about 1/2 of them up this year. I probably won't try to put up any more. Care to run a bet on how many of these socks actually stay up? Check my avatar-two cats.
> 
> Also, a picture of our first attempt at a Christmas village. Two were gifted to us, we got the church off ebay and the rest came from garage sales from the last two summers. Oh, we found the lighthouse yesterday at Goodwill. I got our tree done and most of Christmas presents bought on line or packaged to be mailed. I am so good this year!


Looking very festive, Bev. Love the little socks.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Elizabeth I am sorry I forgot to congratulate you on getting the pattern chosen by the Mitts group .I hope the title gives a clue to what may be appropriate in colourway .


Thanks, Ann! Actually, the title gives a clue, but not as to color. Go with what makes you happy!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Jane--you might try a vinegar wash to remove the sap in your hair, followed by a good soap wash.
> 
> Sue--love your shawl pin. Simple and dramatic. Sounds like a great day with your girls. Good they are all still close enough for these days to happen.
> 
> Got my garlic planted finally, yesterday. What a relief and the temps were so comfortable for working in the soil. It felt so good working the soil. Found about half dozen garlics that were beginning to sprout and replanted some of them. So have about 100 heads planted. Yea! This a.m. hoping to get some new tulip bulbs planted. Turned some of the soil yesterday, but not enough. Given the late season am not fussing with soil amendments and making turning the soil and planting the priority. Will amend the soil as weather permits this month. Do have enough leaves for the garlic bed and tulips so that will help a lot. Cannot believe the amount of insects still alive in the soil despite some of the cold weather we have had. They just pop right back to life as soon as the temps go up a little. Interesting to watch, altho annoying to see them.


I have to relay to you my garlic planting strategy. Grab the sprouted garlic out of the vegetable drawer of the fridge, poke it into the flower bed (any time of year). Green things come up and I don't know until they blossom if it is my garlic or the wild alliums I planted. When they blossom, I try to remember which ones are the garlics. I have been known to poke markers in the soil, tie strings on the stems, etc. About mid summer I poke the cloves that the mole has kicked out of the dirt, back in. I notice the nice dry sticks marking the garlics have all fallen over and I have no idea which end points to the garlic. Laugh at myself. Next year, start same process over.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> The MKAL sounds like fun Elizabeth. I will go to the link when I finish catching up here!


It is going to be a wild and crazy MKAL - already over 500 people have downloaded the pattern and it has made Ravelry's Top 20 Hot Right Now patterns on the main pattern page. Sweating just a little here!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Jane ....you tormentor sending even more pattern details .


The 2016 project is a great one - a whole month to do each pattern section.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Thanks Jane for the link to Elizabeth's new monthly scarf.


She's promising something different for the start.


> I don't know how you get all this done and still knit as much as you do !!!!


Imagine how much more knitting I could get done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Sue: Your pin is really lovely.
> 
> The 3 Wishes shawls are looking lovely. I can't figure out how to join the "party"! Can anyone give me pointers please.
> 
> Belle: We got the rain yesterday, and you get the snow today. It must be time to sit in front of the fire, get the needles out and either start a new project or finish an old one! Your doily is really beautiful as your avatar.


Just do as you are doing, Dodie- join in the conversation when you feel moved to comment- also we love to see photos, if you would like to share.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> It is going to be a wild and crazy MKAL - already over 500 people have downloaded the pattern and it has made Ravelry's Top 20 Hot Right Now patterns on the main pattern page. Sweating just a little here!


Over 500! Fantastic! Think of all the new people we will get to meet!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker; What I meant by "I cant figure out how to join the party" was I can't figure out how to join the KALs on Ravelry. I don't know which place to add my name so I'll be able to knit with everyone else. I'd like to do the 3 Wishes or the new on that will take a year, but I just can't figure out how. Can you help me please!?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Elizabeth--congrats on your new stardom on Ravelry. Pretty exciting but you worked hard and deserve it. However, taking the MKAL and the lace scarf sounds like a lot to track.

Mrs.Murdog--Garlic is pretty forgiving but it does have its little needs like lots of nitrogen. You are also in a warmer climate than mine I believe so have lots more seasonal options for planting. The thing that turns me on now is being able to garden this late in the year. The longer the garden season, the shorter is winter--at least for my psychological survival of this dark season. Your ultra casual garlic planting is not that different than my gardening. I begin with great plans for controlling everything but that gets lost way before everything is even planted. Enjoying whatever it is you do is the thing.

The movie date with DIL and GD was really nice. GD is so sweet. The movie, a Sundance film, was about a ballerina who is African-American. The film is about her developing as not just a ballerina, but a performer of color in a very white world. Body types as well as color were issues she had to confront. She finds her ground when coming to understand how important she was to the Black community. Becoming a world renowned dancer, she struggled with body injuries common to high impact athletics. Unfortunately, the film was on disc and it was corrupted. My GD loved the dancing moments in the film but a lot of it was above her little 5 yr old head. When the video was clearly too corrupted to see the end we left as she was getting too restless and her mother was getting bothered. Outside in the parking lot my gd was dancing and singing all around the lot--doing shows for us. You could see her trying to imitate the pirouettes, leaps, etc of the dance drama. She was pretty high on it so it was a good experience despite being aborted. Her mother made me a calendar with pictures from Leilani's 1st year thru this year. That was very sweet of her and my gd was so happy to give it to me wanting me to open it immediately. It was my son's b'day today and I had a couple of photos for him. DIL said if he wasn't interested in them, she was as they were old family pics I just found this weekend.

And I so appreciate all the support I get from everyone here. Was thinking that if you met my children, you would probably like them a lot and wonder what in the world I was complaining about. I am proud of raising and giving the world 2 very decent human beings. Unfortunately they decided that sharing that decency with their mother was something that was not going to happen. I believe it began as an act of rebellion when they were young and it became such a habit and belief system they cannot change now.

EDIT: If anyone is interested in the film, here is a link to a description: http://www.aballerinastale.com/ The dancer's name btw is Misty Copeland. You can watch it thry Amazon Prime but dont ask me how to do that.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Lurker; What I meant by "I cant figure out how to join the party" was I can't figure out how to join the KALs on Ravelry. I don't know which place to add my name so I'll be able to knit with everyone else. I'd like to do the 3 Wishes or the new on that will take a year, but I just can't figure out how. Can you help me please!?


Dodie--if you click on the link given here on LP you can download the pattern and it joins you up. That is what I did and assume that I am signed up.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the sock collection Bev - they are all different 

Wow! Over 500 participants Elizabeth. The chat is going to explode, lol.

Too funny MrsMurdog. I have had to wait until the plant produces a veggie a few times myself.

Glad your day went well Tanya.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Love the sock collection Bev - they are all different
> 
> Wow! Over 500 participants Elizabeth. The chat is going to explode, lol.
> 
> ...


thanks Melanie.

Are you talking about starting garlic from the seeds? If that is what you are saying, it can take several years to produce a good size bulb in the ground. I always have those volunteers; the other year by the hundreds and had to pull them out. But the greens are edible on those young ones.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful clue 3, Jane!

Cute pic of Tango!!!

Congratulations on all of your organizing, Ronie!

p. 62


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Bev, those Christmas stockings are a delight! I love how you arranged them! Lovely pic of your village, too!


Thanks, Elizabeth. I just love those socks. I don't know how many years she did them. I think she started in the 40's or 50's. She started with making 10 or 12 and in 2000 when she stopped she was making over 100.



jscaplen said:


> Lots of socks!! For Santa to fill or cats to tease.
> I love the village - nice start.


Yes, Jane, waiting with baited breath to see how the kitties respond. I'll let you all know. 



Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Bev.


Thanks, Pam. 



annweb said:


> Great collection of stockings Bev and what a pretty village .I had a lovely house which lit up much admired by my younger grandsons so you can hazard a guess as to what happened to it !Sure they will enjoy seeing it every day as opposed to once over Christmas .Yes I am another Gma who panders to her GC .


Thanks, Ann. It's just hard to say no, isn't it?



sisu said:


> Wonderful sock inheritance Bev. Your Christmas village is is looking very lovely and festive.


Thanks, Caryn. 



linda09 said:


> Looking very festive, Bev. Love the little socks.


Thanks, Linda. 

Mrs, Murdog, love your garlic yarn!  Made me smile.



MissMelba said:


> Love the sock collection Bev - they are all different


Thanks, Melanie. They are all different and they all have a bell on. So creative to make something different each year.

Elizabeth, I must congratulate you on 500 pattern downloads on your MKAL. You have had some wonderful results to all of your hard work lately. Yay!!

Tanya, so glad you had a wonderful time with your DIL and GD. Sounds as if your GD was very impressed. I have heard of Misty and her story. Didn't know there was a movie. May have to check it out.

I refinished my first breaking heart sock again. It fits much better now. Got the second ready for redoing.

Working on Canis Majoris now. May switch to Forest Paths a little later.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good to hear from you, Belle. Those are beautiful pot holders.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone!!! 'Tis the Holiday Season and time to re-establish connections with you, my good friends. The last six months have been a bit challenging for me, but as the year comes to an end, I think things are almost back on track. The really good news is that both knees (new ones) are working really, really well. What I hadn't anticipated is that for a time, it would be painful to sit at my desk and read the Lace Party. But now I can sit with the best of them.
> 
> Once again, I did a big Holiday Craft Fair which was last weekend. So my house is a "wreck" with supplies, packaging and the like, but another week or so and I should have all of that put away. Fair went very well and although I had some challenges transporting my goods to town (50 mi away) during one of the many storms that Ronnie has been describing, in the end it all worked out and I came home with very little unsold product. This year, I "invented" a rosemary crackerbread which I feel in love with. Every year I make a black pepper/garlic crackerbread and this year I expanded to be kinds. That of course, was in addition to the other candies and baked goods.
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Beautiful clue 3, Jane!...


Thank you, Toni - clue 4 is out now


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free from Dec 13, 2015 to Jan 2, 2016 
Makin' Mittens by Lynette Meek
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/makin-mittens

katherine doily by Jhon Laserna
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/katherine-doily

LACE CONE CHRISTMAS ORNAMENT
http://www.maggiescrochet.com/pages/lace-cone-christmas-ornament-free-crochet-pattern


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Lurker; What I meant by "I cant figure out how to join the party" was I can't figure out how to join the KALs on Ravelry. I don't know which place to add my name so I'll be able to knit with everyone else. I'd like to do the 3 Wishes or the new on that will take a year, but I just can't figure out how. Can you help me please!?


I realised that as I read on! But someone like Jane or Sue would know more than I do about a KAL! I hope they will see your plea soon!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...someone like Jane or Sue would know more than I do about a KAL! I hope they will see your plea soon!


Dodie & I had a PM exchange . I think she knows how to proceed now.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle, so glad to hear from you, that your craft fair went well. Sounds like your curtain is about finished, great. Good your knees are doing great and the surgeries did well.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes, I got 2 replies and I'm quite set up now. Thank you so much from everyone. I really love KP and especially Lace Party.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Dodie & I had a PM exchange . I think she knows how to proceed now.


That is good!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

http://www.bamboomn.com/category-s/1899.htm

Tanya, this is the link to the bamboo yarn that I am using in my Advent Scarf. I just set up a project page for the 2016 Year of Lace Scarf and got out another/different yarn from them. There was a card with their website in the package. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--thanx for the bamboo yarn info. Took a quick look but will go back in a bit for a closer read. Their prices are very good.

Belle--so glad to see you again. Actually was thinking about you last week and wondering how you were. Glad your knees are working for you. Btw healing, the craft fair and your curtain it is clear how busy you have been but it all sounds good.

Bev--the Misty Copeland film is more like an art film so may not hit the mainstream theaters. But was happy to see its availability online. I suspect the end was the scene of her dancing the swan in Swan Lake which seemed to be a crowning moment in her career. Was so sorry my gd missed that but maybe her mother will try the online access. An interesting vignette was her doing the Firebird which was the end piece in Billy Elliot, if you remember me talking about that film.

Am happy to say I finally picked up the needles yesterday and began the Lacey Sweater for my gd. It begins with a lace edging which is going quickly. The cotton/viscose/rayon yarn is working well despite its nubby texture. It holds together well and I think the SS body will feel soft on the skin. Am going to do it in the round as opposed to separate pieces that need seaming. Found some organic cotton in too bright colors for my taste but will make a good contrasting detail to the bright purple/violet being used. I have pink and green for the flower detail.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, that sweater and colors sound wonderful!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, that sweater and colors sound wonderful!


I posted the sweater pattern a couple months back. It was a toddler size pink thing with a flower detail on the chest. Have been cogitating a long time about what I wanted to do. Got this ICE yarn but needed to figure out some contrasting color and what yarn to use. So am pretty excited to have a project back on my needles again. It really has been a long time.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, it must feel good for your life to have calmed down enough to get back to pleasure knitting.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> It is going to be a wild and crazy MKAL - already over 500 people have downloaded the pattern and it has made Ravelry's Top 20 Hot Right Now patterns on the main pattern page. Sweating just a little here!


Hi Elizabeth....How can I join in on this...I have some lovely yarn and 4 inches / month seems like a fun project to start and keep going (as a traveling project)...can you please tell me how to get the first pattern and to get the others....I have read the "group information", but need the logistical explanation of how to get the pattern.

(sorry, just can't figure it out)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, it must feel good for your life to have calmed down enough to get back to pleasure knitting.


Don't know about my life calming down but it does feel good to get back on the needles with some focus. I think that craft fair took a lot out of me and was such a disappointment that it was hard to get my knitting mojo up again.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

double post--sorry


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Over 500! Fantastic! Think of all the new people we will get to meet!


Update: 1500!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Wow! Over 500 participants Elizabeth. The chat is going to explode, lol.


I think it kind of went viral overnight. 1500 now! I am going to be a very busy bunny in January. Sure glad I have fabulous moderators who will help keep things going when I collapse. LOL!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Over 100 a year! She is an amazing lady!



eshlemania said:


> Elizabeth, I must congratulate you on 500 pattern downloads on your MKAL. You have had some wonderful results to all of your hard work lately. Yay!


Thanks, Bev! I think I am now officially 'over my head'! :lol:

Besides the 2016 Year of Lace Scarf KAL and this MKAL, there is also the 1st quarter Formal Gardens MKAL that starts January 15. _Almost_ too much excitement for one person.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Elizabeth--congrats on your new stardom on Ravelry. Pretty exciting but you worked hard and deserve it. However, taking the MKAL and the lace scarf sounds like a lot to track.


There will be three for me to track in January. Another MKAL begins January 15! My cup runneth over! :lol:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle, it is so good to hear from you!!! I have thought of you often and all your baking and preparing. It will be so fun to see how your curtain is coming. We have all been wondering and are so thankful your knees have healed up. 

Melanie, that is a great idea for the Christmas tree lights! What do you do when your kitten chews on the wires? 

P.S. Elizabeth my Catch a Falling Star project page is all set up. 

p65


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi Elizabeth....How can I join in on this...I have some lovely yarn and 4 inches / month seems like a fun project to start and keep going (as a traveling project)...can you please tell me how to get the first pattern and to get the others....I have read the "group information", but need the logistical explanation of how to get the pattern.


Sent you a PM with the details!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> P.S. Elizabeth my Catch a Falling Star project page is all set up.


You are ahead of me! :lol:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Another free wee crocheted star ornament for the tree:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-stars-4


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

And another free snowflake/star:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/radiant-star-ornament


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Okay, I'm going to stop after this one:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/star-of-david-ornament


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Sorry, couldn't resist sharing this freebie with all its fun colors:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jewelled-snowflake


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Can you point out where the Formal Gardens MKAL is located? Sorry if it has already been posted.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I think it kind of went viral overnight. 1500 now! I am going to be a very busy bunny in January. Sure glad I have fabulous moderators who will help keep things going when I collapse. LOL!


You are going to need more than moderators, you will need minions!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Can you point out where the Formal Gardens MKAL is located? Sorry if it has already been posted.


It is not on Ravelry, yet. It will be in a few days, though.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> You are going to need more than moderators, you will need minions!


Minions to the rescue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Update: 1500!


Wow! That's awesome! Well done!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane your 3 wishes is looking great.. and Tango is darling.. he is so cute  I think he is guarding all the gifts 

Belle it is so great to see you again.. I have to admit I was getting worried about you  I'm so happy you are on the mend and doing so well and also that your craft fair did so well  the Rosemary crackers sound great... I made several attempts to grow rosemary before I got mine established..  I love the smell and I love it on chicken  Your potholders are great!! I can see why they did so well... 

Melanie that is a lot of Christmas decorations.... and a lot of work too!!! I think your running out of time to get them all put out  time to get up and down those ladders.. think of how well it is going to whittle the waist 

Thanks for the Pattern Elizabeth... I have it saved and I will have to make the project page later... I have errands to run this morning then I am vegging for the rest of my days off..LOL Yea right! it is a nice thought though 

Bev I love your Christmas Village.. I have one too.. this year hubby got his train... it is a childs toy and we are going to look for a Lionel set but they are close to $200 so it will be a good search for the best price... 
I love the Stockings and the story behind it... your Indiana Mom is a treasure... your lucky to have her


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Lurker; What I meant by "I cant figure out how to join the party" was I can't figure out how to join the KALs on Ravelry. I don't know which place to add my name so I'll be able to knit with everyone else. I'd like to do the 3 Wishes or the new on that will take a year, but I just can't figure out how. Can you help me please!?


I'm with you on this too... it is always a 'hunt and peck' for me.. and hope I did it right!!! LOL I have bent Janes ear a few times on trying to get it done.. I do it then forget what I did and have to start all over trying to get it figured out.. truth is it isn't hard.. just remembering how is...LOL

We have had so much rain here... I am glad it is turning into snow for the east side... someone said over 14 inches of rain so far.. I am not sure about that but it is possible.. and even possible that it is more than that by now..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Yes, I got 2 replies and I'm quite set up now. Thank you so much from everyone. I really love KP and especially Lace Party.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Elizabeth--thanx for the ornaments. particularly like the jeweled one.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good morning all... we have been busy in here 

I hope I didn't forget anyone... I have a busy morning then I am going to get some knitting done.. I started a kerchief and have had to frog every so many rows... I hope it was just me being tired and not the pattern.. it is very cute.. I will post details later... 

Thanks Melanie I knew I was in good company with my patterns  although I don't have that many shawl patterns I do have some nice ones... these are patterns I have been collecting for about 5 years now  and they don't include my quilt patterns.. I have tons of those too


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> It is not on Ravelry, yet. It will be in a few days, though.


Ok, thanks. I'll quit searching 😬


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Melanie I knew I was in good company with my patterns  although I don't have that many shawl patterns I do have some nice ones... these are patterns I have been collecting for about 5 years now  and they don't include my quilt patterns.. I have tons of those too


We are balancing the country with our pattern stashes, keeping it from tipping one way or the other, lol.

And I have dress sewing patterns galore! I think I have three decent sized bins of them (not as big as the Christmas bins, thankfully). I have fabric too but not enough to do all the patterns (yet, lol). I really need to win the Powerball Lottery so I can retire and just do crafts.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Elizabeth--thanx for the ornaments. particularly like the jeweled one.


I really liked that one, too! May have to see if I can find some time and do it fast.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Ok, thanks. I'll quit searching 😬


Don't quit searching, yet. I just added it. It is here:

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/topics/3336070


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Wow! That's awesome! Well done!


Thanks, Pam! It is 1700+ now.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Thanks for the Pattern Elizabeth... I have it saved and I will have to make the project page later.


Lots of time to get the pattern page set up, Ronie! Hope you get some good vegging time in!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Update: 1500!


Can we handle that many new friends? ;-)
WoW! Great exposure, Elizabeth


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Can we handle that many new friends? ;-)
> WoW! Great exposure, Elizabeth


They all want to be with the popular knitters


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Can you point out where the Formal Gardens MKAL is located? Sorry if it has already been posted.


Here is the link to the project page:
Through Friday, December 18, 2015, the pattern is 50% off using the coupon code Tradeford
Formal Gardens MKAL by Elizabeth Ravenwood
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/formal-gardens-mkal


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Melanie, sounds like a nice adaptation to the forest cowl pattern. Looking foward to seeing it....


I must have missed your post about this, Melanie. I am very curious also. 

Beautiful village, Bev! And a fun display of socks. What a sweet story to go with them! 

p.65 - I think I am making progress.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane your 3 wishes is looking great.. and Tango is darling.. he is so cute  ...


Thank you, Ronie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Update: 1500!


 Opps, I see it's 1700 now.

Wooooooooaaaaaaaaaaahhhh! Way to go Elizabeth. This may keep you busy for awhile. And, thanks, I love that Radiant Star. 



Ronie said:


> Bev I love your Christmas Village.. I have one too.. this year hubby got his train... it is a childs toy and we are going to look for a Lionel set but they are close to $200 so it will be a good search for the best price...
> I love the Stockings and the story behind it... your Indiana Mom is a treasure... your lucky to have her


Thanks, Ronie. I love my Indiana Mom. She is 99 years old and is getting more fragile. I go see her every Sat. I know she will be happy to finally make it Home, but I will miss her. Her sister, the sock maker, died about 4 years ago. Wow you are getting your share of rain. Sounds like our past summer-rain from May to August. It was amazing how much it rained.

We are glad to have you, Dodie! 



MissMelba said:


> We are balancing the country with our pattern stashes, keeping it from tipping one way or the other, lol.


:thumbup: :thumbup:



TLL said:


> Beautiful village, Bev! And a fun display of socks. What a sweet story to go with them!


Thanks, Toni.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until December 24, 2015
Darn Knit Anyways Entire Pattern Collection
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/darn-knit-anyway/patterns

I like this one in particuar.
Garden Gate by Jennifer Krueger
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/garden-gate-5

Viking's Recipe by Mirkwood Elf
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vikings-recipe

Aquafire by Mirkwood Elf
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aquafire

Lacy Hearts Beret by Mirkwood Elf
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-hearts-beret


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my progress on 3 Wishes - clue 4 completed. Lily says that we will have used 50% of our yarn so - halfway!
I am going to see how this fits & then will definitely make another.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, I like Aquafire and I love, love, love how your 3 Wishes is turning out. You did it again. I have purchased 3 Wishes for later knitting.  I just love it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane... I love, love, love how your 3 Wishes is turning out. You did it again. I have purchased 3 Wishes for later knitting.  I just love it.


Thank you, Bev ;-)
I am really enjoying knitting it. There is a fair amount of flexibility in the pattern - 3 sizes in two weights - & it is easily customizable. I had thought at the start to make it long enough to double but I think that would conceal the lace.
I love Lily's designs.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Great wishes Jane .Wow Elizabeth .Bet you feel so proud that your patterns are so popular .Project page set .Now to do one for your site .Need to look what yarn I have .
I have a nasty feeling I may have caught castonitis by January .Drat .Wet there Ronie .We are getting a lot of rain too .
Not done much knitting as a neighbour asked me to do some sewing .She wanted a button on a coat ....fancy not being able to do that .Also shortening some pants .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane-my, your 3 wishes is coming out so well. great pattern.

Ann--some people really hate sewing and so can never learn.

Ronie--your wet weather has moved east a bit. Instead of 60's temps today it is damp, drizzly and not so warm.

Elizabeth---have you hired your staff yet?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, what weight yarn did you use for your 3 Wishes?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Elizabeth---have you hired your staff yet?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You are getting as bad as Jane!

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Sorry, couldn't resist sharing this freebie with all its fun colors:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jewelled-snowflake


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

The sun is coming out. I feel a hike coming on!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Great wishes Jane ....


Thank you, Ann


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane-my, your 3 wishes is coming out so well. great pattern....


Thank you, Tanya.
I love knitting Lily's patterns. She designs lovely crochet pieces as well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, what weight yarn did you use for your 3 Wishes?


It is a bit of a mystery. I bought it 30 years ago, maybe, in a bag simply marked with the weight & tagged as unknown fibres. I judge it to be fingering wright. WhenI get to the end, I will measure out what is left & weigh it to get a handle on its true gauge.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful progress on your 3 Wishes, Jane! That is a very unique cast on edge.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> I have to relay to you my garlic planting strategy. Grab the sprouted garlic out of the vegetable drawer of the fridge, poke it into the flower bed (any time of year). Green things come up and I don't know until they blossom if it is my garlic or the wild alliums I planted. When they blossom, I try to remember which ones are the garlics. I have been known to poke markers in the soil, tie strings on the stems, etc. About mid summer I poke the cloves that the mole has kicked out of the dirt, back in. I notice the nice dry sticks marking the garlics have all fallen over and I have no idea which end points to the garlic. Laugh at myself. Next year, start same process over.


I love your strategy! If I could get them into the ground, I have a garlic bulb sprouting and ready to go!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Beautiful progress on your 3 Wishes, Jane! That is a very unique cast on edge.


Thank you, Toni 
I thought that the CO looked similar to yours on the green FP.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Toni
> I thought that the CO looked similar to yours on the green FP.


It must be the next row that has the YO space in it, giving the CO a ladder affect.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi everyone, sorry I won't be reading through the full 30 pages that I missed over the weekend. A pop up Ad kept coming up when I first came on to the last page I left off at and after 3 tries of being kicked out, I am just starting here at the last page. well I did breeze back a few pages.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Forest Paths finished! I love how it turned out. The yarn is Anzula Nebula which is 84%merino and 16% Sparkling Stellina in teal. I made mine in size 6 needles as I don't like tight things around my neck and our weather isn't that co,d here in New Mexico. The stretchy bind off I used was a new one for me. You knit two stitches through the back loop and then place the resulting stitch back on the left hand needle and repeat. It makes a pretty chain on the bottom and was easy to place the beads.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> It is not on Ravelry, yet. It will be in a few days, though.


Thanks, I saw that you posted it a few comments later. Will check it out!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou, ooooo, that turned out beautifully. I love the color of your yarn and the way the beads pop!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Babalou, ooooo, that turned out beautifully. I love the color of your yarn and the way the beads pop!


Thank you, the beads are a silvery light turquoise


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Well, ladies, I was able to figure out how to join the groups, with a lot of help. Now I can not find the pattern 3 Wishes, to purchase it. Any help would be appreciated.

I don't understand why I'm having so many problems. I have been using computers since the late 70s - early 80s but something is being lost in translation!

Thank you again, Dodie


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Jane, your 3 Wishes looks good. Nice soft color.

Bev, enjoy your hike 

Babalou, great job on your Forest Paths. Those beads just pop 

Back to work.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks, Bev. It is over 2000 now. :lol:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my progress on 3 Wishes - clue 4 completed. Lily says that we will have used 50% of our yarn so - halfway!
> I am going to see how this fits & then will definitely make another.


Every clue gets more beautiful!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Wow Elizabeth .Bet you feel so proud that your patterns are so popular .


I think the word you want right now is not proud, but 'overwhelmed'!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Elizabeth---have you hired your staff yet?


Minions on the way!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I won't be reading through the full 30 pages that I missed over the weekend...


All you have to do is blink & you're way behind. Don't worry about it!
However, I wanted to make sure that you were aware that Elizabeth has posted info on this year's monthly scarf:
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3290383/1-25

Also she is offering an MKAL free until January:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/catch-a-falling-star-mkal

Don't want you to miss out on the fun!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> You are getting as bad as Jane!
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Forest Paths finished!...


You did a beautiful job, Babalou
:thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

annweb said:


> Karen ...more super horses.


It would seem that the special Trader Joe treat I brought home got nibbled --> Have to blame the sea salt on top!

There are a bunch of fancier, LARGER eggs in the sea water waiting to hatch!



Ronie said:


> I started a kerchief and have had to frog every so many rows... I hope it was just me being tired and not the pattern.. it is very cute.. I will post details later...


I had to clip a few circles (a little in-vitro surgery) and add a chain for the throat area of the light blue to white S. Dragon. That's when I noticed the first of many LARGER S. Dragons start to emerge. There are 6 different colored patches of eggs waiting to hatch...which one is going to emerge next?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Forest Paths finished! I love how it turned out. The yarn is Anzula Nebula which is 84%merino and 16% Sparkling Stellina in teal. I made mine in size 6 needles as I don't like tight things around my neck and our weather isn't that co,d here in New Mexico. The stretchy bind off I used was a new one for me. You knit two stitches through the back loop and then place the resulting stitch back on the left hand needle and repeat. It makes a pretty chain on the bottom and was easy to place the beads.


Love, love, love all the sparkle on this! Well done!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> ...Now I can not find the pattern 3 Wishes, to purchase it...


Here is the link:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/three-wishes-mkal


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Jane, your 3 Wishes looks good. Nice soft color....


Thank you, Melanie


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> All you have to do is blink & you're way behind. Don't worry about it!
> However, I wanted to make sure that you were aware that Elizabeth has posted info on this year's monthly scarf:
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3290383/1-25
> 
> ...


Thanks Jane, I did go on the Doghouse and saw info on the scarf and the mitts MKAL earlier in the day. Maybe I will be able to keep up with the 2016 scarf this year, I'll have to pick a different yarn than last year - it was a real turn off for me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Every clue gets more beautiful!


It is a beautiful pattern. Clue 5 comes this evening!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...I'll have to pick a different yarn than last year - it was a real turn off for me.


That takes the pleasure out of it, doesn't it? I started Michael's scarf but I don't like how that yarn looks & now I am stalled. I have some Bordeaux Gloss but it is almost a plummy shade - not close enough to garnet - his school colour.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks so much, Jane. I really appreciate your patience with me. Dodie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> You are getting as bad as Jane!


What do you mean? Jane isn't bad!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

No, she is being very patient with me and lovely. I'm the one that only has a half brain the last few days.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I just got 10 rolls of Ecru from Handy Family 130-200 meters (141.7-218 yards) x 10 = 1417 to 2180 yards +/-

If not this year...I can have a dozen of each "free" pattern ready for next year. Yes, I paid for these...but most of y'all have viewed my tatting and crochet. I think having a set number of same-color thread is a BIG bonus!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Thanks so much, Jane. I really appreciate your patience with me.


Don't worry about it - what goes around comes around.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That takes the pleasure out of it, doesn't it? I started Michael's scarf but I don't like how that yarn looks & now I am stalled. I have some Bordeaux Gloss but it is almost a plummy shade - not close enough to garnet - his school colour.


I sure relate. I have been in that stuck place for a month. Do you have time to order any yarn? I would search for the fiber and wt of what I wanted and then search for color.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Forest Paths finished! I love how it turned out. The yarn is Anzula Nebula which is 84%merino and 16% Sparkling Stellina in teal. I made mine in size 6 needles as I don't like tight things around my neck and our weather isn't that co,d here in New Mexico. The stretchy bind off I used was a new one for me. You knit two stitches through the back loop and then place the resulting stitch back on the left hand needle and repeat. It makes a pretty chain on the bottom and was easy to place the beads.


That is really lovely, Babalou!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks really good.

Sue


Babalou said:


> Forest Paths finished! I love how it turned out. The yarn is Anzula Nebula which is 84%merino and 16% Sparkling Stellina in teal. I made mine in size 6 needles as I don't like tight things around my neck and our weather isn't that co,d here in New Mexico. The stretchy bind off I used was a new one for me. You knit two stitches through the back loop and then place the resulting stitch back on the left hand needle and repeat. It makes a pretty chain on the bottom and was easy to place the beads.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> All you have to do is blink & you're way behind. Don't worry about it!
> However, I wanted to make sure that you were aware that Elizabeth has posted info on this year's monthly scarf:
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3290383/1-25
> 
> ...


Got signed up for both!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my progress on 3 Wishes - clue 4 completed. Lily says that we will have used 50% of our yarn so - halfway!
> I am going to see how this fits & then will definitely make another.


It gets prettier, Jane.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my progress on 3 Wishes - clue 4 completed. Lily says that we will have used 50% of our yarn so - halfway!
> I am going to see how this fits & then will definitely make another.


So pretty, Jane!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Forest Paths finished! I love how it turned out. The yarn is Anzula Nebula which is 84%merino and 16% Sparkling Stellina in teal. I made mine in size 6 needles as I don't like tight things around my neck and our weather isn't that co,d here in New Mexico. The stretchy bind off I used was a new one for me. You knit two stitches through the back loop and then place the resulting stitch back on the left hand needle and repeat. It makes a pretty chain on the bottom and was easy to place the beads.


Very pretty.
:thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou--that cowl came out beautifully. That color also looks like it will compliment your coloring very well.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> No, she is being very patient with me and lovely. I'm the one that only has a half brain the last few days.


Dodie--you are no different than the rest of us struggling with tech issues. They always have me in a quandry. And Ravelry rarely makes sense to me. I am happy when someone here can explain something.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--did you get your hike today? It was so overcast and damp here. Got a wee bit of gardening done which felt so good. Big relief for me to know the new bulbs and garlic are all in the ground. Now to clean up outside before the snow comes and plowing begins. 

And all this not too soon as the rains began about 20" ago and are coming down pretty steady so all the new plantings are getting well watered in. About time my timing worked.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my progress on 3 Wishes - clue 4 completed. Lily says that we will have used 50% of our yarn so - halfway!
> I am going to see how this fits & then will definitely make another.


Very Pretty! I can see why you would make another.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... Do you have time to order any yarn? ...


Not to have it for Christmas - takes at least 2 weeks. The only possibility is to pick some up in town on Friday when we go in to pick Michael up & then knit it on the sly.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It gets prettier, Jane.


Doesn't it?
Can't wait to see what she has for us in clue 5.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> So pretty, Jane!


Thanks, Pam


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Bev, enjoy your hike


It rained.  But I got started on Elizabeth's Galactic Vortex Snowflake.  So all is good.

Wow, Elizabeth, what are you going to do??

Karen, you are having so much fun with your Sea Horses. Salt on top indeed. 



jscaplen said:


> What do you mean? Jane isn't bad!


Ha, ha!! Hee, hee. Jane just wants the rest of us to be as bad as she is. Believe me, if I were as fast as she is, I would be as bad as she is. Sweet Jane, you are our enabler and we love you!



tamarque said:


> Bev--did you get your hike today? It was so overcast and damp here.


It rained.  So I started a snowflake.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> Very Pretty! ...


Thank you, MrsMurdog


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Sweet Jane, you are our enabler and we love you!


It's nice to be loved!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Bev said:


> Karen, you are having so much fun with your Sea Horses. Salt on top indeed.


Welllll....
It was either that or the supply over the stove/in the pantry (we have 2-3 pounds THERE).

I don't think these young'ns care if the stuff is iodized or not. MissMelba has them excited over warm Floridian water to look forward to.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Forest Paths finished! I love how it turned out. The yarn is Anzula Nebula which is 84%merino and 16% Sparkling Stellina in teal. I made mine in size 6 needles as I don't like tight things around my neck and our weather isn't that co,d here in New Mexico. The stretchy bind off I used was a new one for me. You knit two stitches through the back loop and then place the resulting stitch back on the left hand needle and repeat. It makes a pretty chain on the bottom and was easy to place the beads.


That turned out very pretty!!! this is the same bind off I did too.. I like it a lot I think I pulled the resulting stitch a bit too far and should of just trusted that it was going to work out ok......I think I can take my bind off out and redo it


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, Elizabeth, what are you going to do??


Hire more Minions! :lol:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have had a wonderful afternoon sorting through all my patterns to use my handpainted yarn with... I chose the Oaklet shawl. I have done it before actually it was the first lace I ever did.. It was a whole lot harder back then LOL... it is actually a very simple design for the body of the shawl and then there is a chart for the edging 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oaklet-shawl


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have had a wonderful afternoon sorting through all my patterns to use my handpainted yarn with... I chose the Oaklet shawl. I have done it before actually it was the first lace I ever did.. It was a whole lot harder back then LOL... it is actually a very simple design for the body of the shawl and then there is a chart for the edging
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oaklet-shawl


that is very nice. i especially liked in the variegated violet colorway.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I chose the Oaklet shawl...


That's a bit freaky. I came across that pattern this morning online & was going to share it until I realized that I already had it in my files. And now here you are about to knit it up again.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Not to have it for Christmas - takes at least 2 weeks. The only possibility is to pick some up in town on Friday when we go in to pick Michael up & then knit it on the sly.


I have a feeling that you have some sly skills in the closet to pull out now. Hope you can find some yarn locally.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Hope you can find some yarn locally.


The nearest LYS is over 300km away. Is that "locally"?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Here is what I did today. It is the bottom of the sweater for my gd. About 2.5" of lace at the bottom working up from there in SS. The color is pretty accurate I think as is the texture of the yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The nearest LYS is over 300km away. Is that "locally"?


Not in my book!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The nearest LYS is over 300km away. Is that "locally"?


When considering delivery time for mail order, I guess this is 'local.'


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Here is what I did today. It is the bottom of the sweater for my gd. About 2.5" of lace at the bottom working up from there in SS. The color is pretty accurate I think as is the texture of the yarn.


Well done, Tanya. It looking good so far.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Here is what I did today. It is the bottom of the sweater for my gd. About 2.5" of lace at the bottom working up from there in SS. The color is pretty accurate I think as is the texture of the yarn.


That is interesting! What is the weight of the yarn again?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That is interesting! What is the weight of the yarn again?


It is rated #2 and am using a #3 needle, so fingering wt.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well done, Tanya. It looking good so far.


Thanx Pam.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Except for the downloading filename...Oaklet does not show up on THIS computer's hard drive partition. I'm starting to learn to use only part of the name for verifying if I have the pattern.

It's now downloaded...so I have a copy. :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, that looks great. Love the color.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, that looks great. Love the color.


I think of my gd as a sister of the purple. It is an exciting color and I think great for a young one.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Welllll....
> 
> I don't think these young'ns care if the stuff is iodized or not. MissMelba has them excited over warm Floridian water to look forward to.


Yes, warm water. Our ocean is quite warm here 

We actually had a live seahorse in our fish tank at one time. Someone caught it and instead of setting it free brought it to us since we had a salt water tank. So we took care of it for a couple of years. Fun to watch it though.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Here is what I did today. It is the bottom of the sweater for my gd. About 2.5" of lace at the bottom working up from there in SS. The color is pretty accurate I think as is the texture of the yarn.


Quite a neat color


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Yes, warm water. Our ocean is quite warm here
> 
> We actually had a live seahorse in our fish tank at one time. Someone caught it and instead of setting it free brought it to us since we had a salt water tank. So we took care of it for a couple of years. Fun to watch it though.


Plankton, young shrimp? Or the simple mix served to Beta (Siamese Fighting Fish). Not that you'd really have to worry about sharing your meal items with this group...I'm just having fun.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Plankton, young shrimp? Or the simple mix served to Beta (Siamese Fighting Fish). Not that you'd really have to worry about sharing your meal items with this group...I'm just having fun.


hmm, it was a while ago but I think brine shrimp. And there were some live plants that he liked to forage in.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

It is beginning to look like Christmas. Slowly I am gaining on presents. 18 star coasters, 2 FP cowls and a third needing one more repeat of charts b and c, one mitten cozy. 
Need a set of Hot Cuppa dk coasters, 5 more mitten cozies and I will know Thursday evening if more star coasters are needed. It will depend on how many attend the meeting. I have used almost a cone of Peaches and Cream cotton and 3 oz for trim on the star coasters.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> It is beginning to look like Christmas...


You go, Tricia!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You certainly are working at it.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> It is beginning to look like Christmas. Slowly I am gaining on presents. 18 star coasters, 2 FP cowls and a third needing one more repeat of charts b and c, one mitten cozy.
> Need a set of Hot Cuppa dk coasters, 5 more mitten cozies and I will know Thursday evening if more star coasters are needed. It will depend on how many attend the meeting. I have used almost a cone of Peaches and Cream cotton and 3 oz for trim on the star coasters.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> It is beginning to look like Christmas. Slowly I am gaining on presents. 18 star coasters, 2 FP cowls and a third needing one more repeat of charts b and c, one mitten cozy.
> Need a set of Hot Cuppa dk coasters, 5 more mitten cozies and I will know Thursday evening if more star coasters are needed. It will depend on how many attend the meeting. I have used almost a cone of Peaches and Cream cotton and 3 oz for trim on the star coasters.


Wow! Way to go, Tricia.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I have had a wonderful afternoon sorting through all my patterns to use my handpainted yarn with... I chose the Oaklet shawl. I have done it before actually it was the first lace I ever did.. It was a whole lot harder back then LOL... it is actually a very simple design for the body of the shawl and then there is a chart for the edging
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oaklet-shawl


Simple, yet elegant. :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Here is what I did today. It is the bottom of the sweater for my gd. About 2.5" of lace at the bottom working up from there in SS. The color is pretty accurate I think as is the texture of the yarn.


What a beautiful purple!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> It is beginning to look like Christmas. Slowly I am gaining on presents. 18 star coasters, 2 FP cowls and a third needing one more repeat of charts b and c, one mitten cozy.
> Need a set of Hot Cuppa dk coasters, 5 more mitten cozies and I will know Thursday evening if more star coasters are needed. It will depend on how many attend the meeting. I have used almost a cone of Peaches and Cream cotton and 3 oz for trim on the star coasters.


Amazing how much you get done with all else you do! Go, Tricia!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Less than 10 days but I don't feel quite so paniced. I am going to try a couple pair of fingerless gloves. Hoping Elizabeth's groups fingerless gloves and a couple others helps for next year. I relly wanted to make the scarf for me but thinking a cowl more practical especially putting out hay, watering animals and for those times I have to shovel snow.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Jane...what goes round etc is something i say a lot. Hope you find the yarn you want.
Dodie ....i have the other half of a brain so perhaps we would make a whole one between us .Lots of advice here which is great and appreciated .
Ronie....hard work sorting files .
Tanya...thought of a jewel when I saw your knitting ..pretty.
Melanie...can understand why you liked watching your sea horse .They are intrigueing .
Tricia.. So much knitting being done .Sure everyone will admire your effort .
Elizabeth ...what a great accolade that so many want to join in .Don't want to depress you but there is time for more to join in ! Try to rest up beforehand as I suspect life will become very busy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Seahorses--when a child, I had a little metal (most likely) model from a museum. To me the idea of them felt magical piece and created a love for these beings. For many years did not know if they were real or not. Don't think I ever saw one IRL. And here Melanie says she actually had one--Wow!

A number of weeks ago I posted about these free crochet hooks. Well, received mine yesterday. With all the colors they had, I got pink. Yuk! They are very cheap hooks but tried a couple this a.m. and they do work. Very light weight and the handles are hard plastic but thick with a flat thumb rest. Will probably make it easier on the hand to hold them. Hard plastic not my favorite, and they are cheaply made with one hook immediately coming out of the handle but a bit of glue can deal with that. All in all, we get what we pay for. They are sizes 2.5-6 mm. These will work to teach my gd if she wants to learn and will fill in if needed. Still don't know why they company made that free + shipping offer. They must 'give away' enough that they make a lot of money on the shipping for which they charged $6: the mail envelope says it cost $2.99. Their mftr'g costs + overhead must literally be pennies. 

This is a perfect lesson in why Walmart causes the the loss of 1.1 million American manufacturing jobs and that is a real number.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--you are an absolute production machine. The idea of a cowl for you sounds like a good choice. I like scarves but they really can get in the way when working. Think Isadora Duncan, poor woman.

Babalou (think I got the right person)--that BO you described is a basic stretchy BO. Very easy to do and very nice looking as well. We did a party on CO's and BO's last year. There are so many to chose from. Glad to see you willing to try a new technique. The more we learn, the more choices we have. And it all makes knitting so much more interesting, no?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Well Tanya we have a saying "you don't get owt for nowt ." The hooks will serve a purpose .
I am getting so frustrated looking for yarn .I am tryiing to match the weight and length to those you are able to buy in America but failing miserably .The extra charges for customs etc .make it silly to get it from USA. I wonder what Linda and Norma think . 
Spent too much time on this i pad so better get on .
Hope all have a happy day .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, Tanya. Extra needles all come in handy. And now you know what is a comfortable fit in your hand. Maybe that will help you find some hooks that are good quality.

Ann, I am sorry with your frustrations in purchasing yarn. You are right about Linda and Norma. They will have ideas on where to get what you want.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Doesn't it?
> Can't wait to see what she has for us in clue 5.


I wish I had time to knit this but there is no chance at the moment.
Forgot to say that the steam blocking went really well (thanks for your advice) but there is no chance of pics yet. It has rained for 3 days on the trot and today we have thick fog - no wonder I can't get rid of my cough and blocked sinuses.
I want to get out for a walk but the weather is really uninviting so I'll sit and knit, which I rarely do during the day.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have had a wonderful afternoon sorting through all my patterns to use my handpainted yarn with... I chose the Oaklet shawl. I have done it before actually it was the first lace I ever did.. It was a whole lot harder back then LOL... it is actually a very simple design for the body of the shawl and then there is a chart for the edging
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oaklet-shawl


It is a pretty little shawl, Ronie and very wearable. I need to sort through patterns too but unfortunately it usually leaves me totally confused - too many ideas of what to knit next.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Here is what I did today. It is the bottom of the sweater for my gd. About 2.5" of lace at the bottom working up from there in SS. The color is pretty accurate I think as is the texture of the yarn.


I would imagine your gd will love that colour - it sings, doesn't and the edging will make it feel special too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Well Tanya we have a saying "you don't get owt for nowt ." The hooks will serve a purpose .
> I am getting so frustrated looking for yarn .I am tryiing to match the weight and length to those you are able to buy in America but failing miserably .The extra charges for customs etc .make it silly to get it from USA. I wonder what Linda and Norma think .
> Spent too much time on this i pad so better get on .
> Hope all have a happy day .


I only order from UK businesses, Ann - that is not to say that all their yarn is produced here. Are you looking for something specific or just waiting for the "right" yarn to leap out at you/


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> It is beginning to look like Christmas. Slowly I am gaining on presents. 18 star coasters, 2 FP cowls and a third needing one more repeat of charts b and c, one mitten cozy.
> Need a set of Hot Cuppa dk coasters, 5 more mitten cozies and I will know Thursday evening if more star coasters are needed. It will depend on how many attend the meeting. I have used almost a cone of Peaches and Cream cotton and 3 oz for trim on the star coasters.


I need a nap, lol.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Elizabeth ...what a great accolade that so many want to join in .Don't want to depress you but there is time for more to join in ! Try to rest up beforehand as I suspect life will become very busy.


I will be taking off from December 20 through 28 to veg and organize for the year, so I will be well rested and raring to go.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Forest Paths finished! I love how it turned out. The yarn is Anzula Nebula which is 84%merino and 16% Sparkling Stellina in teal. I made mine in size 6 needles as I don't like tight things around my neck and our weather isn't that co,d here in New Mexico. The stretchy bind off I used was a new one for me. You knit two stitches through the back loop and then place the resulting stitch back on the left hand needle and repeat. It makes a pretty chain on the bottom and was easy to place the beads.


It is wonderful, Babalou!!! Great job! Thanks for your BO description. :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I will be taking off from December 20 through 28 to veg and organize for the year, so I will be well rested and raring to go.


Sounds like a plan, Elizabeth.

:thumbup: :thumbup:

I finished Galactic Votex last night, got the ends in this morning. I will pin it and take a picture later today. It was nice to start something and finish it on the same day. I will be concentrating on Forest Paths today. I am alternating between Canis Majoris and Forest Paths. Once those are done, I will run back to Norma's entrelac cowl and Shipwreck.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I had to clip a few circles (a little in-vitro surgery) and add a chain for the throat area of the light blue to white S. Dragon. That's when I noticed the first of many LARGER S. Dragons start to emerge. There are 6 different colored patches of eggs waiting to hatch...which one is going to emerge next?


I love it that you are having so much fun with your tatting, Karen!!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> You did a beautiful job, Babalou
> :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> The nearest LYS is over 300km away. Is that "locally"?


Considering your location, I would say that is local.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That is a wonderful start to your GD's sweater, Tanya!

Ann, I hope you can find the yarn you are looking for. I see Linda has popped in on this already. 

Congratulations, Elizabeth, on a wild and crazy MKAL start!!!

Tricia, you are simply amazing!!! Your fingers/needles/hooks must simply fly!!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Congratulations, Elizabeth, on a wild and crazy MKAL start!!!


Thanks! Still reeling a bit! :lol:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> that is very nice. i especially liked in the variegated violet colorway.


Thank you... it is a nice shawl.. and I am using a 'Garden' color way.. it has purple's and greens in it. I love it.. and can't wait to see how this turns out 

I love the start to the sweater, she is going to love it!!! When my daughter was little Purple was her favorite color too... she was never a Pink girly girl!! that was me.. I do love Pink but only have a few clothing items that are pink.. mostly my 'Sports' equipment is pink.. the boy's would never play with them so they stay nice for me LOL although I do have an amazing red fishing pole that I am sure they would of used if I hadn't thrown a hissy fit and said no one uses my pole!! ever!!! LOL Come to think of it I haven't used it in quit a few years..  something hubby and I need to get back into this year!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good morning all... it is a very cold and brisk morning out there I wish I had stayed in my nice warm bed...  the house is warming up though and I do have way to much to do today... so I am up... 

I am glad you all like the shawl pattern.. I am sure there are some of you who could get it knitted up in just a few days... it has a very simple body repeat that is memorize quickly plus I don't think the border will be all that much more to memorize.. it does look very simple.. I think this would be a good basic body and any border would work as long as the stitch count would come up workable.. 

Well I started scratching last night.. it seemed like my whole body was itching... I took a peek and yep! the hives are back..  I am a welted up mess right now.. I have a sneaky suspicion that it is the tomato soup! When I had allergy tests done Tomato's and Strawberry's were on the 'watch' list.. I had strawberry's last week too  Now I want a nice warm tub with Epson salts but of course that won't happen.. I am taking the allergy medicine and am not sure how long this will take to clear up! last time it was months... 

Well I have a few things to do before getting into the nice warm family room with my warm throw blankets and my knitting  I have more movies to watch and I am running out of time


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> although I do have an amazing red fishing pole that I am sure they would of used if I hadn't thrown a hissy fit and said no one uses my pole!! ever!!! LOL Come to think of it I haven't used it in quit a few years..  something hubby and I need to get back into this year!


2016 - The Year of Fishing! Go for it!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Well I started scratching last night.. it seemed like my whole body was itching... I took a peek and yep! the hives are back..


Ouch! Knitting before soaking in a bath to ease the hives - we must have our priorities!  Hope they don't take months to go away this time.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh,no, Ronie. I am so sorry about those pesky hives. I hope they pull up their stakes and leave town soon! Take care.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann--I have ordered from Deremores in the UK and seen some beautiful luxury yarns from Colourmart there, too. One American knitter I met orders a lot from there as their prices are so good. I would look at DROPS yarns which are on your side of the pond so the shipping should be somewhat reasonable and they have some nice yarns. LoveKnitting is in the UK, too. Some of the yarns these places sell are sold here, too, and vice versa. I also ordered from a UK shop called Jeanettes Rare Yarns I believe. They had a yarn that I could not find anywhere's else and sold me a basket of it for $40 and free shipping. Seemed like a good buy at the time. Can't believe I know so many British yarn suppliers, altho DROPS is Baltic (Sweden? Finland?) I would look for similar wt yarn and then swatch for gauge if making anything where that was important as in fitted sweaters or socks.

Bev-i like the 1 Boye crochet hook with a rubberized shaft that I have but cannot afford a whole set of them now, especially since not doing that much crochet work. Will use the rubber tubes sold for padding the steel hooks which would otherwise kill my hands. They do help a lot and can be transfered to other hooks as needed. So there are options. If I were to buy new tools, think it would be some more Addi's. Really love those tips and the ease of changing them.

And sounds like your knitting is moving along quite well.

Ronie--your colorway for the Oakleaf sounds like it will work very well. Some patterns really want to be multi-color.

Have been knitting away on Little Miss purple's (gd) purple and am having a hard time putting it down. Such an addictive personality here. Have about 7.5" done so far and expect to get up to the armholes today if I don't do much else. Need to take the time I realize to figure out the flower motif if I want to do it as intarsia. The sun is/was out and I really need to get me outdoors a bit.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Here's hoping your hives leave quicker than they came, Ronie! 

Everyone on the west coast, please stay safe!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

free for today for all of you sock lovers: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sea-wall


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh no Ronie! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's my Galactic Vortex. It was fun.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my Galactic Vortex. It was fun.


I love it! Nice job, Bev!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I am having a horrific problem here on KP. An ad page opens up and closes KP. I cannot get rid of the page. Yesterday I downloaded a new Ad Block plug in, turned off the computer and rebooted. That seemed to help somewhat. Now it is returned and I want to kill!!!!!!

Does anyone know what this is? Oh, and I also ran an anti-virus program.

This is only happening here on LP. Not sure about the rest of KP as I haven't been on any of those forums.

I did copy and save the URL which runs for many lines.

Help!!!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--so sorry about the hives. Hope you can rid yourself of them quickly.

I laugh at your pink sporting equipment. Years ago I bought a heavy duty pink extension cord specifically because the crew would have nothing to do with it. When faced with sexism, learn to use it to your advantage whenever possible. I think I may still have that cord were others developed legs in short order. LOL!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I wish I had time to knit this but there is no chance at the moment.


I know what you mean but despite that I want to CO another!
I am doing the large - but that is only 144 stitches. The rows move along really quickly.
I am thinking that the next will be sport weight with 120 stitches - even quicker t knit.


> Forgot to say that the steam blocking went really well


Glad to hear that, Linda.
We will wait patiently for the pics. ;-)
I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my Galactic Vortex. It was fun.


This is nice little project. I haven't done the knit ones yet, but like this one with its swirling motion. I wonder how well the knit ones stiffen as compared to the crochet ornaments?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I need to sort through patterns too but unfortunately it usually leaves me totally confused - too many ideas of what to knit next.


I hear you!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Clue 5 of 3 Wishes - only 2 clues left!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my Galactic Vortex. It was fun.


Beautiful, love the beads!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I will be taking off from December 20 through 28 ...


But how will we get along without you?!
;-)
Take a well deserved rest, Elizabeth. You have been going steady belt!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I am having a horrific problem here on KP. An ad page opens up and closes KP. I cannot get rid of the page. Yesterday I downloaded a new Ad Block plug in, turned off the computer and rebooted. That seemed to help somewhat. Now it is returned and I want to kill!!!!!!
> 
> Does anyone know what this is? Oh, and I also ran an anti-virus program.
> 
> ...


That is what happened to me yesterday, and I am at work so I was a bit frightened. I closed KP after 3 tries at turning the page and it kept doing that to me and when I went back in I went straight to the last page and then had no problems. So I am thinking that it could be on a particular page and once you get past that you'll be OKAY.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...It was nice to start something and finish it on the same day...


I know what you mean! I really miss doing a flake a day.
I want to do a few more knit ones now, though. The Galactic Vortex is top of the list.
Good luck with your planned knitting schedule.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> That is what happened to me yesterday, and I am at work so I was a bit frightened. I closed KP after 3 tries at turning the page and it kept doing that to me and when I went back in I went straight to the last page and then had no problems. So I am thinking that it could be on a particular page and once you get past that you'll be OKAY.


I hope you are right. Today it was on page 76 and carried on to page 77 a bit. So far it is gone on p. 78. It is more than frustrating as you cannot get rid of it. It is like being stalked.

Also meant to say that it is good to know I am not the only one having this issue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...the hives are back...


Sorry to hear that, Ronie. I hope that they clear up soon. Maybe you can move the TV into the bathroom (easier than moving the tub to the living room) & watch a movie - & try to knit without getting it wet.
I think the soak would be a good idea, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Have been knitting away on Little Miss purple's (gd) purple and am having a hard time putting it down...


You're moving right along, Tanya!
Despite the fact that other things don't get done, it must mean that you have your knitting mojo back.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Clue 5 of 3 Wishes - only 2 clues left!


That is so pretty, Jane! It is my favorite edge.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my Galactic Vortex. It was fun.


Very pretty - love the purple beads!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I hope you are right. Today it was on page 76 and carried on to page 77 a bit. So far it is gone on p. 78. It is more than frustrating as you cannot get rid of it. It is like being stalked.
> 
> Also meant to say that it is good to know I am not the only one having this issue.


When I start having problems like that, I delete the cookies in internet options. It seems to help a lot.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, I had a full page ad pop up yesterday when I wanted to get on KP, but I was able to close it down easily. There was an X in the upper right corner. Did you try the escape button on the upper left of the keyboard?

Love your 3 Wishes Jane.

In a rush, thanks to all who commented in my Galactic Vortex. It was a bit fiddly in the center getting started, especially since it was my first time putting beads on a snowflake. But after a few rows and several starts, it settled down.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> That is so pretty, Jane! It is my favorite edge.


Thanks, Toni 
As you say, the beaded edging stands out so well because of the (k2tog, YO) row that follows it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Love your 3 Wishes Jane.


Thank you, Bev 


> ...my Galactic Vortex. It was a bit fiddly in the center getting started...


I had figured out a way to make that less unwieldy after doing several knit ones last month.
Do you think that I can remember what I did? No!
:-(
Hopefully, it will come back to me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

FREE through Dec 24th
A River Runs Through Mitt by Aimee Pelletier
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-river-runs-through-mitt

Cloud Cover by Michele C Meadows
http://diamondyarn.ca/blog/2015/12/cloud-cover/

Quick Brioche Cowl by Quirky Bird Knits
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/quick-brioche-cowl


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Another lovely:
Maori shawl by Daria Sorokina
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/maori-shawl


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the purple beads on your Galactic Vortex Bev. 

I had the same problem yesterday Tanya. So far today nothing so I am happy about that. Just the same banner ads which I don't mind.

So you say Elizabeth, I am sure you will peek in a couple of times unless you are going to be without electricity, lol. Has anyone here knitted by candle light? Last time we were without power I did 

Forest Paths is off the needles. I will steam block it as it is acrylic yarn, hopefully tonight.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Has anyone here knitted by candle light? Last time we were without power I did ...


Me, too 
No stopping us!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my Galactic Vortex. It was fun.


Please put it in a project page on Ravelry! Would love to have a pic of this for the pattern page. Such fun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Clue 5 of 3 Wishes - only 2 clues left!


It is pretty, Jane.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> But how will we get along without you?!
> ;-)
> Take a well deserved rest, Elizabeth. You have been going steady belt!


I may need to peek in every so often. :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is pretty, Jane.


thank you, Julie 
It has been great fun kitting it - with a new clue each day - but only 10-12 rows.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is a pretty little shawl, Ronie and very wearable. I need to sort through patterns too but unfortunately it usually leaves me totally confused - too many ideas of what to knit next.


I'm exactly the same way, Linda. I want to knit everything and there's so little time for it all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I will be taking off from December 20 through 28 to veg and organize for the year, so I will be well rested and raring to go.


Good plan!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good morning all... it is a very cold and brisk morning out there I wish I had stayed in my nice warm bed...  the house is warming up though and I do have way to much to do today... so I am up...
> 
> I am glad you all like the shawl pattern.. I am sure there are some of you who could get it knitted up in just a few days... it has a very simple body repeat that is memorize quickly plus I don't think the border will be all that much more to memorize.. it does look very simple.. I think this would be a good basic body and any border would work as long as the stitch count would come up workable..
> 
> ...


Oh, no! I hope it clears up quickly for you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my Galactic Vortex. It was fun.


It looks great, Bev!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> That turned out very pretty!!! this is the same bind off I did too.. I like it a lot I think I pulled the resulting stitch a bit too far and should of just trusted that it was going to work out ok......I think I can take my bind off out and redo it


Sounds like you can fix that bind off Ronie. Post a pic when you are done and thanks for the compliment and to everyone else.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Clue 5 of 3 Wishes - only 2 clues left!


It's looking great, Jane. I got the pattern a couple of days ago, but will have to wait to get going on it. I'm trying to get a 1898 Seamans Hat knit for my DS and another gift done for a friend and a couple of other projects (or more) to keep plugging away on. Need to feel caught up some before I start another thing!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Very pretty.
> :thumbup:


🤗 Thank you


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Babalou--that cowl came out beautifully. That color also looks like it will compliment your coloring very well.


That is sweet Tamarque, thanks!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--you are an absolute production machine. The idea of a cowl for you sounds like a good choice. I like scarves but they really can get in the way when working. Think Isadora Duncan, poor woman.
> 
> Babalou (think I got the right person)--that BO you described is a basic stretchy BO. Very easy to do and very nice looking as well. We did a party on CO's and BO's last year. There are so many to chose from. Glad to see you willing to try a new technique. The more we learn, the more choices we have. And it all makes knitting so much more interesting, no?


I like learning new techniques and have learned so many of them on KP. I really like that bind off, so easy and it was easy to add the beads.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> It is wonderful, Babalou!!! Great job! Thanks for your BO description. :thumbup:


Thanks TLL. I have learned to give the yarn, pattern of needed, and other tho ge I have learned while knitting because I know there will be questions! 👌


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my Galactic Vortex. It was fun.


That is really pretty Eshlemania. I haven't succumbed to the snowflakes yet, but......


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

So I must be feeling a bit better as I am enjoying catching up. Saturday I got violently ill with either food poisoning or a stomach flu and have not felt human until today. I'm going to the doctor regardless since it just doesn't seem to be going away. I binge watched the Hallmark channel and then all the holiday cook offs. But it doesn't look like I'll have my daughter in law's sweater done before we leave for Christmas (to their house). If I make enough progress I'll finish it there. It is knitted in the round bottom up and I am done with the right side and about 2/3's of the back. So, we will see. Front left, sleeves, then border. It is a sweater that I made myself that she really admired and I am making it from Fiesta yarn that is knitting beautifully. Oh well, at least I got my granddaughter's things finished.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou, I sure hope you get a solution to what ever is ailing you. 

Your sweater sounds very interesting. Do you have any photos?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's looking great, Jane.


Thank you, Pam 


> I got the pattern a couple of days ago, but will have to wait to get going on it. I'm trying to get a 1898 Seamans Hat knit for my DS and another gift done for a friend and a couple of other projects (or more) to keep plugging away on. Need to feel caught up some before I start another thing!


Yes - I know what you mean. That being said, if I knew someone to give one of these to for Christmas, I'd have another CO already. The small size wouldn't take jig time.
I wish that I had beads big enough for worsted weight. I have a load that should be put to use.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - I know what you mean. That being said, if I knew someone to give one of these to for Christmas, I'd have another CO already. The small size wouldn't take jig time.
> I wish that I had beads big enough for worsted weight. I have a load that should be put to use.


That cowl would be very pretty in worsted weight!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> So I must be feeling a bit better as I am enjoying catching up. Saturday I got violently ill with either food poisoning or a stomach flu and have not felt human until today. ....


Oh, dear! I hope that you continue to improve. Good luck getting that sweater done.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You're moving right along, Tanya!
> Despite the fact that other things don't get done, it must mean that you have your knitting mojo back.


Working on it. It is the addictive part that is dangerous.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> So I must be feeling a bit better as I am enjoying catching up. Saturday I got violently ill with either food poisoning or a stomach flu and have not felt human until today. I'm going to the doctor regardless since it just doesn't seem to be going away. I binge watched the Hallmark channel and then all the holiday cook offs. But it doesn't look like I'll have my daughter in law's sweater done before we leave for Christmas (to their house). If I make enough progress I'll finish it there. It is knitted in the round bottom up and I am done with the right side and about 2/3's of the back. So, we will see. Front left, sleeves, then border. It is a sweater that I made myself that she really admired and I am making it from Fiesta yarn that is knitting beautifully. Oh well, at least I got my granddaughter's things finished.


Nice to hear about the Fiesta yarn. We tend to look at the free patterns but not the yarn. Actually several people did one of the Fiesta Vests here on LP last year.

Sorry you were so sickly. FYI, Apple Cidar Vinegar is good for food poisoning (1-2 Tbs in glass of water and sip). Virus things--best with high dose Vit C and Vit D3 to begin with. Glad you are perking back up.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I see several LP'rs signed up for the Olympia Stitch Witch pattern. Where are is the pattern? I get posts with no info.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Sounds like you can fix that bind off Ronie. Post a pic when you are done and thanks for the compliment and to everyone else.


Hmm, must have missed this one (and probably a few other posts, sigh), hope the re-bind off goes well.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> So I must be feeling a bit better as I am enjoying catching up. Saturday I got violently ill with either food poisoning or a stomach flu and have not felt human until today. I'm going to the doctor regardless since it just doesn't seem to be going away. I binge watched the Hallmark channel and then all the holiday cook offs. But it doesn't look like I'll have my daughter in law's sweater done before we leave for Christmas (to their house). If I make enough progress I'll finish it there. It is knitted in the round bottom up and I am done with the right side and about 2/3's of the back. So, we will see. Front left, sleeves, then border. It is a sweater that I made myself that she really admired and I am making it from Fiesta yarn that is knitting beautifully. Oh well, at least I got my granddaughter's things finished.


Been there, threw up that.

Yes, do share pics of the sweater if you can


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I see several LP'rs signed up for the Olympia Stitch Witch pattern. Where are is the pattern? I get posts with no info.


You have to go pick them up:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mkal-winter-affair-shawl
Clues 1 & 2 are there on the Ravelry page.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, I have been busy baking cookies and decorating the small tree we have and getting packages ready to send tomorrow! So now I am trying to do a bit of catch up here again. I am keeping up pretty good with the lace/ cable advent scarf. I am on day 14 and hope to start day 15 tonight.

Tanya, glad to hear you had a nice day with your gd and dil yesterday and how sweet that she was inspired to dance after the movie.
Love the start of the sweater you are doing for her. The beginning edging is so pretty and what an exciting color!

How exciting that there are so many participants for your mitts mkal Elizabeth. I am officially one of them  Just think how many pairs of these mitts will be worn all over the world!

Love how that 3 wishes cowl is developing Jane. Really nice texture and it all fits together so well!

Babalou, what a lovely Forest Paths cowl you have completed. I love the way the beads show up on it!

Ronie, I like that Oaklet Shawl pattern. Thanks for the link.

Wow Tricia - you are amazing! I can't believe all the knitting you get done. 

Linda, sorry your weather is miserable and that you are not feeling well. Glad the blocking/steaming went well and I look forward to seeing pictures when the weather clears.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Love how that 3 wishes cowl is developing Jane. Really nice texture and it all fits together so well!...


Thank you, Caryn 
I would love to know how Lily comes up with these beauties!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> How exciting that there are so many participants for your mitts mkal Elizabeth. I am officially one of them  Just think how many pairs of these mitts will be worn all over the world!


I am seeing downloads with abbreviations for countries that I have no idea what they are. ZI? IF? This will definitely be a worldwide extravaganza. Do you think we will have anyone from Mars joining us? How cool would that be? Doubt anyone from Venus will join - too hot there to need mitts.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

it looks beautiful Bev... I love the beading .. I just hung up what snowflakes I have. I just used tape I really am not sure it they will stay. I might need some tacks. 

Jane it is looking great!!! I can see the sparkle along the edge


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry to hear that, Ronie. I hope that they clear up soon. Maybe you can move the TV into the bathroom (easier than moving the tub to the living room) & watch a movie - & try to knit without getting it wet.
> I think the soak would be a good idea, though.


The problem is I don't have a tub  some day maybe.. if we renovate it is on the top of the list


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...Do you think we will have anyone from Mars joining us? How cool would that be? Doubt anyone from Venus will join ...


Don't you know? Men are from Mars ...


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Glad to hear you will be getting a rest time in Elizabeth before the onslaught of all you wonderful projects! Very smart thing to do.

Oh no Ronie. So sorry to hear about your hives. Sure hope the meds give you some relief.

Nice galactic vortex snowflake Bev. I love the purple beads you used. I finally got around to blocking and stiffening mine yesterday. It is a pretty one!

3 wishes is continuing to look great Jane.

Babalou, sure hope you feel all better soon. No fun having stomach problems this time of year especially!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I just hung up what snowflakes I have. I just used tape I really am not sure it they will stay. I might need some tacks.


You can hang them in the window with small, clear suction cups.


> Jane it is looking great!!! I can see the sparkle along the edge


Thank you, Ronie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> The problem is I don't have a tub ...


We don't have one in France but there are times, after a hard workout in the garden, I really need one!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> So I must be feeling a bit better as I am enjoying catching up. Saturday I got violently ill with either food poisoning or a stomach flu and have not felt human until today. I'm going to the doctor regardless since it just doesn't seem to be going away. I binge watched the Hallmark channel and then all the holiday cook offs. But it doesn't look like I'll have my daughter in law's sweater done before we leave for Christmas (to their house). If I make enough progress I'll finish it there. It is knitted in the round bottom up and I am done with the right side and about 2/3's of the back. So, we will see. Front left, sleeves, then border. It is a sweater that I made myself that she really admired and I am making it from Fiesta yarn that is knitting beautifully. Oh well, at least I got my granddaughter's things finished.


So sorry you've been sick, Babalou, and am really glad you're feeling better now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...3 wishes is continuing to look great Jane....


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You have to go pick them up:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mkal-winter-affair-shawl
> Clues 1 & 2 are there on the Ravelry page.


duh! thank you


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ronie


have been thinking of doing that but gluing with cornstarch also appeals to me. have you tried that?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ronie


I was going to hang then in the window but I ran out of time and the Village is infront of the window!!  so I got creative with them.. I also have another place I could put them if they don't stay put....

Thanks all for the encouragement with my hives.. I hate to go to the Dr. for them but I can't have them getting worse either.. I'll know for sure in a few days!

I have been having server issues with my computer too.. I just installed Firefox and hope that it get it cleared up... mostly just issues in Facebook.. so far it looks like a nice browser.. do any of you use Firefox? I'd like to know your opinion 

I'm still watching my movies and knitting away... making progress


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> You have to go pick them up:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mkal-winter-affair-shawl
> Clues 1 & 2 are there on the Ravelry page.


Here is the link to Clue 3: http://garterstitchwitch.blogspot.gr/2015/12/winter-affair-shawl-mkal-third-clue.html

It is a quick little project. Whew!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I am seeing downloads with abbreviations for countries that I have no idea what they are. ZI? IF? This will definitely be a worldwide extravaganza. Do you think we will have anyone from Mars joining us? How cool would that be? Doubt anyone from Venus will join - too hot there to need mitts.


Venus is well represented here :lol: :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> The problem is I don't have a tub  some day maybe.. if we renovate it is on the top of the list


Me either. As the body gets more achy I sometimes wish I had put one in--a nice huge soaker tub.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I am seeing downloads with abbreviations for countries that I have no idea what they are. ZI? IF? This will definitely be a worldwide extravaganza. Do you think we will have anyone from Mars joining us? How cool would that be? Doubt anyone from Venus will join - too hot there to need mitts.


ZI = Zimbabwe

IF???? cannot find that one. Could there be a typo problem?

It really is fantastic how knitting umbrellas the entire world.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> Babalou, I sure hope you get a solution to what ever is ailing you.
> 
> Your sweater sounds very interesting. Do you have any photos?


I have photos of the finished one, not great pictures. It is a Maddie Laine pattern. I originally knitted it in a blush pink but it got some marks on it so went to my local yarn store and got dye for wool in salmon, and voila. It turned out nicer.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks beautiful, Babalou. I like the pattern on the sleeve cuffs and the bottom of the body itself.

Su


Babalou said:


> I have photos of the finished one, not great pictures. It is a Maddie Laine pattern. I originally knitted it in a blush pink but it got some marks on it so went to my local yarn store and got dye for wool in salmon, and voila. It turned out nicer.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I have photos of the finished one...


It is lovely & what a smart solution for those marks. 
Now you have a great sweater for Christmas!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I have photos of the finished one, not great pictures. It is a Maddie Laine pattern. I originally knitted it in a blush pink but it got some marks on it so went to my local yarn store and got dye for wool in salmon, and voila. It turned out nicer.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Love the extra detail on the cuffs.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That looks beautiful, Babalou. I like the pattern on the sleeve cuffs and the bottom of the body itself.
> 
> Su


Me, too, Babalou! It's lovely!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I have been having server issues with my computer too.. I just installed Firefox and hope that it get it cleared up... mostly just issues in Facebook.. so far it looks like a nice browser.. do any of you use Firefox? I'd like to know your opinion


I have had good luck with Firefox although have not used it in a while.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Have been using Firefox for quite some time. Good things and not good things but generally less problems than with IE and I refuse to use Chrome.

Babalou--what a wonderful sweater you have there. Never worked with Maddie Laine patterns but have gotten their newsletter in the past. Nice to see what a good pattern this is: great detail in it. Of course your work is beautiful.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Me either. As the body gets more achy I sometimes wish I had put one in--a nice huge soaker tub.


I would love that!!! I have had 2 different cast iron tubs and they are so amazing.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou that is very pretty!!! I love the color too... it looks nice and soft! is it? it is very nice of you to knit one up for someone else


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I was going to hang then in the window but I ran out of time and the Village is infront of the window!!  so I got creative with them.. I also have another place I could put them if they don't stay put....
> 
> Thanks all for the encouragement with my hives.. I hate to go to the Dr. for them but I can't have them getting worse either.. I'll know for sure in a few days!
> 
> ...


I installed Firefox when I could no longer get Google to work- I kept getting messages it was out of date, and could not find a way to update- so now I'm on Firefox- seems to be ok- no issues so far.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That looks beautiful, Babalou. I like the pattern on the sleeve cuffs and the bottom of the body itself.
> 
> Su


Ditto


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Venus is well represented here :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I have photos of the finished one, not great pictures. It is a Maddie Laine pattern. I originally knitted it in a blush pink but it got some marks on it so went to my local yarn store and got dye for wool in salmon, and voila. It turned out nicer.


What a lovely sweater Babalou. The dye certainly worked out perfectly.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I have photos of the finished one, not great pictures. It is a Maddie Laine pattern. I originally knitted it in a blush pink but it got some marks on it so went to my local yarn store and got dye for wool in salmon, and voila. It turned out nicer.


Very creative problem solving, Babalou! It is a beautiful sweater. I really like the detail in the patterning also.  Your DD will love the one you are making for her. :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I am seeing downloads with abbreviations for countries that I have no idea what they are. ZI? IF? This will definitely be a worldwide extravaganza. Do you think we will have anyone from Mars joining us? How cool would that be? Doubt anyone from Venus will join - too hot there to need mitts.


I don't see why not! What fun this will be. 
ZI is Zimbabwe- couldn't find IF either.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Don't you know? Men are from Mars ...


...and Real Men knit!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> do any of you use Firefox? I'd like to know your opinion


I use Firefox and it was the first thing I told my Computer Wizard to make sure was on my computer desktop for easy access when he set up my new computer. It is secure, I have never had problems with it, and they are even nice people! What's not to love?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> ZI = Zimbabwe
> 
> IF???? cannot find that one. Could there be a typo problem?
> 
> It really is fantastic how knitting umbrellas the entire world.


I thought of Zimbabwe, but was not sure. After all, CH is Switzerland. What's up with that? I'm just happy there are so many wonderful knitters coming together for this MKAL.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Babalou said:


> I have photos of the finished one, not great pictures. It is a Maddie Laine pattern. I originally knitted it in a blush pink but it got some marks on it so went to my local yarn store and got dye for wool in salmon, and voila. It turned out nicer.


Oh, Babalous, that is so pretty!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> I don't see why not! What fun this will be.
> ZI is Zimbabwe- couldn't find IF either.


It might have been FI. Would that be the Fiji Islands or Finland?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Toni, Tanya, Chris, Jane, Melanie, Elizabeth-will do, Pam, Babalou, Ronie, Caryn for your lovely comments on my Vortex. My, you all have been busy this afternoon.  

Jane if you remember how you did the centers to make them a bit easier, let me know. 

Oh, Pam, you will enjoy the Seaman's hat. I have made several. The only hat that I have knitted that keeps my ears warm.

Babalou, hope you get back to feeling chipper soon. Food poisoning is no fun! That sweater looks great.  Very creative fixing of stains.

Elizabeth what fun having people knit your design from all over the world. Very cool!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh,no, Ronie. I am so sorry about those pesky hives. I hope they pull up their stakes and leave town soon! Take care.


Same from me, Ronie. Hope the itching fades soon.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my Galactic Vortex. It was fun.


And it is lovely too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, no! I hope it clears up quickly for you.


So so sorry about the hives. That just be awful.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> It might have been FI. Would that be the Fiji Islands or Finland?


Fi is Finland FJ is Fiji.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> So I must be feeling a bit better as I am enjoying catching up. Saturday I got violently ill with either food poisoning or a stomach flu and have not felt human until today. I'm going to the doctor regardless since it just doesn't seem to be going away. I binge watched the Hallmark channel and then all the holiday cook offs. But it doesn't look like I'll have my daughter in law's sweater done before we leave for Christmas (to their house). If I make enough progress I'll finish it there. It is knitted in the round bottom up and I am done with the right side and about 2/3's of the back. So, we will see. Front left, sleeves, then border. It is a sweater that I made myself that she really admired and I am making it from Fiesta yarn that is knitting beautifully. Oh well, at least I got my granddaughter's things finished.


I'm sure she will understand. Hope the doc sorts you out and you feel better soon.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...After all, CH is Switzerland. What's up with that? ...


Swiss Confederation - Latin: Confoederatio Helvetica, thus CH


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane if you remember how you did the centers to make them a bit easier, let me know. ...


It had to do with using less needles, I think. I had tried Belle's technique & I didn't have good results. Funny because when I did it during her Party, it worked fine.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Pretty cardigan Babalou .
Ronie...you poor thing .Hope you soon get back to normal. Someone I know has terrible itching associated with kidney problems .
Your flake with beads was pretty Bev.
Tanya ..thank you for the suggestions and you too Linda .I spent ages looking and finally ordered some yarn which was very hard with my fingers crossed! Knitting swatches certainly doesn't appeal .I am afraid it is something I have never done .
Elizabeth ...an amazing response ! I expect the knowledge of the pattern gets around due to modern technology and chatter ?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I was going to hang then in the window but I ran out of time and the Village is infront of the window!!  so I got creative with them.. I also have another place I could put them if they don't stay put....
> 
> Thanks all for the encouragement with my hives.. I hate to go to the Dr. for them but I can't have them getting worse either.. I'll know for sure in a few days!
> 
> ...


I use Firefox - never had any problems with it.

I finally got round to hanging my snowflakes. I made a sort of mobile with Winter's Supanova centre top, and 3 others hanging from the points at different lengths, using very fine thread. I have hung it over a wall lamp which has a mirror below it. It looks like double the snowflakes and they move gently. I'm really pleased with the effect.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That looks beautiful, Babalou. I like the pattern on the sleeve cuffs and the bottom of the body itself.
> 
> Su


Me too. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I made a sort of mobile with Winter's Supanova centre top...I'm really pleased with the effect.


Sounds lovely, Kinda 
Did you bead your Supernova?
ETA - okay checked on Ravelry & see that you used fine beads - lovely effect.
Double check - size 6 beads? What did you knit it with? Not #10 cotton, I would think.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sounds lovely, Kinda
> Did you bead your Supernova?
> ETA - okay checked on Ravelry & see that you used fine beads - lovely effect.


IRL the beads stand out more than in the photo. They catch the light beautifully.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Pam, you will enjoy the Seaman's hat. I have made several. The only hat that I have knitted that keeps my ears warm.


Inam enjoying knitting it so far, Bev. Finished what I had started a few days ago on the headband and began the body of the hat last night. It knits up fairly quickly. I know my DS will like it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I will be missing for a day or so. We are changing our internet provider and tomorrow is changeover day, and then it may take a while to settle down. I'll look forward to catching up with everyone later and plug on with my aran - back is done - and Elizabeth's Anatolian Dreams fingerless gloves.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Fi is Finland FJ is Fiji.


Geography 101...missed class that day. :roll:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Swiss Confederation - Latin: Confoederatio Helvetica, thus CH


You are just a wealth of information! Awesome! Never would have gotten this one. To me, Helvetica is a font.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I will be missing for a day or so. We are changing our internet provider and tomorrow is changeover day, and then it may take a while to settle down. I'll look forward to catching up with everyone later and plug on with my aran - back is done - and Elizabeth's Anatolian Dreams fingerless gloves.


We will miss you, Linda. I hope the change over goes smoothly. We would love to see photos of your progress and hanging snowflakes when you get a chance.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Elizabeth ...an amazing response ! I expect the knowledge of the pattern gets around due to modern technology and chatter ?


Yes, this afternoon I discovered that it is now being posted on blogs. Besides LP, it has been posted on Facebook, too. It has been a wonderful response and the membership of the Fingerless Glove Fanatics - where the MKAL will be held - has soared. They are not complaining.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> I use Firefox - never had any problems with it.
> 
> I finally got round to hanging my snowflakes. I made a sort of mobile with Winter's Supanova centre top, and 3 others hanging from the points at different lengths, using very fine thread. I have hung it over a wall lamp which has a mirror below it. It looks like double the snowflakes and they move gently. I'm really pleased with the effect.


Excellent and creative way to show off your handiwork, Jane.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> It might have been FI. Would that be the Fiji Islands or Finland?


Fi is Finland

Fj is Fiji

IL is isreal

no IF on the list


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I would love that!!! I have had 2 different cast iron tubs and they are so amazing.


Can't begin to tell you how many I have broken up and thrown out! Sure would like one of them now.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--what an interesting idea, a snowflake mobile hung over a mirror or reflective surface

Good luck with setting up your internet service.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Linda, love your idea of hanging your flakes over a mirror. bet it's beautiful. 

Thanks, Linda and Ann. Re: snowflake


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I learned that as Cantons helvetiques.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> After all, CH is Switzerland. What's up with that? I'm just happy there are so many wonderful knitters coming together for this MKAL.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...To me, Helvetica is a font.


The French refer to natives of Switzerland as "helvètes."


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my pyramid that Kat brought me from Germany a few years ago. I bought a similar one for Amy whilst on our cruise. I love to watch it turning.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Swiss Confederation - Latin: Confoederatio Helvetica, thus CH


Helvetica = Swiss, hmm. Been using that font for years but never knew the origin.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my pyramid that Kat brought me from Germany a few years ago. I bought a similar one for Amy whilst on our cruise. I love to watch it turning.
> 
> Sue


Very pretty


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my pyramid that Kat brought me from Germany a few years ago. ...


I love those, Sue!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Sue, that is so nice. I had one when I was a girl.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Toni said:


> I love it that you are having so much fun with your tatting, Karen!!!


Perhaps you'll enjoy the preview below. These larger horses hurt more for being 1/2 to 1 inch longer!



Ronie said:


> I have been having server issues with my computer too.. I just installed Firefox and hope that it get it cleared up... mostly just issues in Facebook.. so far it looks like a nice browser.. do any of you use Firefox? I'd like to know your opinion


What do you think I'm cheerfully chatting through with all y'all? My copy is up to date (I was worried about a flip-to-unwanted-website situation). I'll have to wait for the next update before I can "avoid" this happening for awhile. I cannot use the adblock setup as it keeps what I want working from doing so!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...I think there are twins in this batch...the other red/orange one hasn't hatched yet.


Wonderful work, Karen!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

FREE through Dec 24th
London Cloche by Carly Stipe
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/london-cloche

FREE through Dec 24th
Woodland Violet Cowl by Carly Stipe
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/woodland-violet-cowl

Āio Shawl by Francoise Danoy
http://www.arohaknits.com/journal/2015/12/14/beta-pattern-release-io-shawl

Diamonds in the Rough by Mirkwood Elf
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diamonds-in-the-rough-9


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Babalou your sweater is really pretty. I love the color.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> The problem is I don't have a tub  some day maybe.. if we renovate it is on the top of the list


Ronie, maybe it is something in the air. I broke out this afternoon. Took a Benadryl and hope I caught it in time.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Happily I don't have to worry about hives...but I do have a mean headache.

I just got through paying for my Tat's All tatting needles...she refunded the money because I hadn't included enough for shipping. I had not restored the "refund" to my bank...so I just let Paypal add the needed funds from my bank.

Maybe now I can handle the finer white thread I have from Coat's and Clark. Too small for the Handy Hand's tatting needles I currently have.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Love your pyramid Sue ...so intricate .
Karen ...be careful girl or the hatching will take over ....excellent work .
Tricia and Ronie ..hopemthe itching is going .
Jane ..TY for the patterns again .
Linda ..hope the change goes well .I was on the verge of changing two weeks ago after e mail issues but after spending all afternoon talking to different providers stayed with Virgin .Think they all have downfalls of varying natures .Depends what is most important to you .
I have had a nasty cough for several weeks ...more like a bark and seems to have been worse since the flu injection .Others have it too and all of us had the jab .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--that pyramid candle holder is very interesting. Never saw them before. How do they turn?

Karen--do you horses need a stable?

Ann--so sorry for your illness. The flu vaccine is very dangerous and causes illness far worse than getting the flu 'naturally.' Your experience is very common. That vaccine has never proven effective and with older people can prove critical. That barking sounds very painful. 

You know my recommendation by now: see your local homeopath, and massive Vit C, D3 & probiotics. You might try drinking mullein and Golden Seal Root powder tea which should be very soothing and healing. Over here you can buy the GS root powder in very small quantities as it is the most expensive herb out there. However, it is a phenomenal healer for the mucous membranes in the body and also augments the power of other herbs; ie, do a combo of the 2 I mentioned. Mullein grows wild here and is a great lung healing herb. PM if you would like more information on using these herbs. Hope you feel better and never let the white coats cajole you into another of these drugs.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Sue--that pyramid candle holder is very interesting. Never saw them before. How do they turn?
> 
> Karen--do you horses need a stable?
> 
> ...


I think the heat from the candles "drives" the blades above them. I love German wood work!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

The heat rising from the candles turns the blades. Here is an interesting article about them. I saw a lot with several tiers in the stores in Germany, but felt they were too big.

Amy had asked me to bring her one back, which I did.

Here is a little tea light carousel that I bought on the cruise, because it has snowflakes, which have been very popular here this year. It works on the same principle. This one is very delicate.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_pyramid



tamarque said:


> Sue--that pyramid candle holder is very interesting. Never saw them before. How do they turn?
> 
> .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I think the heat from the candles "drives" the blades above them. I love German wood work!


That was my first idea but thought to ask to be sure. The German woodworking style is quite detailed and inventive.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> The heat rising from the candles turns the blades. Here is an interesting article about them. I saw a lot with several tiers in the stores in Germany, but felt they were too big.
> 
> Amy had asked me to bring her one back, which I did.
> 
> ...


That is sweet! As heat rises is causes air movement which then moves the mobile. Such a simple idea but such a fun one to watch. This one is very delicate and so relative to our recent work here.

here is the corrected URL:

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_pyramid


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Karen, wonderful work on those sea horses. And YAY for new needles. 



triciad19 said:


> Ronie, maybe it is something in the air. I broke out this afternoon. Took a Benadryl and hope I caught it in time.


Ronie and Tricia, take care. I hope things settle down for you both.

Ann, hope that cough goes away. It's always unsettling when it is in your chest.

Sue, I love the snowflake pyramid. It is so delicate.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Ronie, maybe it is something in the air. I broke out this afternoon. Took a Benadryl and hope I caught it in time.


Good thing I don't get hives. I am allergic to Benadryl. It makes me hallucinate!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Elizabeth, my project page is up. 

Williesmom, wow! Must have been quite a ride the time you found out about the allergy.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Elizabeth, my project page is up.
> 
> Williesmom, wow! Must have been quite a ride the time you found out about the allergy.


Yes, it was. I was in the hospital after the birth of my son. Visions of dying from a wrong medication (like in the movie with Paul Newman as an alcoholic lawyer) vied with scenes from Dumbo when Dumbo and Timothy fell in the vat of champagne. Evidently it's a very rare allergy... My luck!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my pyramid that Kat brought me from Germany a few years ago. I bought a similar one for Amy whilst on our cruise. I love to watch it turning.
> 
> Sue


That is so pretty, as is the snowflake one.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Just thought I would jump in and say hello....had a wonderful day yesterday...went to Disney's Hollywood Studios and saw the Osborn Family Light Show...it was beautiful. I am from Arkansas and this first appeared in Little Rock.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Osborne_Family_Spectacle_of_Dancing_Lights#/media/Fileanorama_of_The_Osborne_Family_Spectacle_of_Dancing_Lights.jpg

This is what we saw!!! Truly wonderful.

And for you SciFi fans...they had a wonderful display of StarWars...with the new movie coming out this week, it was crazy. For us "Oldies" who say the original movies when they came out in 1977...it was very nostalgic.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hope the hives pass quickly Tricia.

Maybe your are learning to speak Hector's language Ann? Do hope you get better soon.

Williesmom, Dayquil does me in, though not as much as Benedry does for you. I get all glassy eyed and loopy. Funny but Niquil does not have the same effect.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

williesmom said:


> Yes, it was. I was in the hospital after the birth of my son. Visions of dying from a wrong medication (like in the movie with Paul Newman as an alcoholic lawyer) vied with scenes from Dumbo when Dumbo and Timothy fell in the vat of champagne. Evidently it's a very rare allergy... My luck!


Oh my, that is quite an allergy. I wonder if it was an extra high dose because it was given in the hospital. I always thought of otc benedryl as a pretty benign drug. But I certainly wouldn't bother to take the chance!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tricia, hope your hives disappear soon. And Ann, I hope you feel better soon too.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Can't begin to tell you how many I have broken up and thrown out! Sure would like one of them now.


I have a tub with no legs on it in my yard. . . . LOL. I was going to build a stand for it but the attachments for the legs got in the way. I built a smaller piece and that was not sturdy, if you stand in the back of the tub you would have tilted the thing. So you are welcome to have it if you come get it.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> I have a tub with no legs on it in my yard. . . . LOL. I was going to build a stand for it but the attachments for the legs got in the way. I built a smaller piece and that was not sturdy, if you stand in the back of the tub you would have tilted the thing. So you are welcome to have it if you come get it.


I'll have a cast iron tub available soon too as we are renovating the master bathroom and plan to put in a shower. Not sure if we will be able to get it out without breaking it up but will try. The guest bath still has its tub; we had it resurfaced (very happy with the results). Both tubs are / were blue - my house was built in 1974. Although your tub is closer to everyone else than mine is Chris, lol.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Babalou your sweater is really pretty. I love the color.


Thanks so much!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my pyramid that Kat brought me from Germany a few years ago. I bought a similar one for Amy whilst on our cruise. I love to watch it turning.
> 
> Sue


Sue, I had one of those somewhere over the years. I don't know if it's still in my attic or MIA somewhere. Maybe the EX has it. . . .

Babalou, your cardigan is lovely and I do love that color that you dyed it. Stunning.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Karen, wonderful work on those sea horses. And YAY for new needles.
> 
> triciad19 wrote:
> "Ronie, maybe it is something in the air. I broke out this afternoon. Took a Benadryl and hope I caught it in time."
> ...


Great seahorses, Karen! It will be fun to see what you do with the finer needles and thread. 

Your pyramid candles are wonderful, Sue!

Take care, everyone! I hope you all start to feel better really soon.

*How are those Christmas projects coming?*

I finished clue 3 of Winter Affair last night - gift for a friend's DD. Only one more to go.

I'm in the middle of the 4th repeat of a Celtic cable for the scarf for step-dad.

I think that I'm on Day 8 of the Cables and Lace Advent Scarf.

I'm about an 1 1/2 inches up from the band on a cabled hat for DD and added a couple of inches to the poncho for our other DD in the car the other day. Whew!

The fish hat is still in thought form. I need to get cracking.

Have a blessed day!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Yes, this afternoon I discovered that it is now being posted on blogs. Besides LP, it has been posted on Facebook, too. It has been a wonderful response and the membership of the Fingerless Glove Fanatics - where the MKAL will be held - has soared. They are not complaining.


It is wonderful that you are getting such a great response from around the world... I'm a bit confused though... did you have one MKAL for fingerless mits and one for a MKAL shawl?? or is there just one??? if there is I think I joined I would love to do the fingerless mits!!! but I don't have a link... I'd love it if you could give us the link again... Please


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Sue, I had one of those somewhere over the years. I don't know if it's still in my attic or MIA somewhere. Maybe the EX has it. . . .
> 
> Babalou, your cardigan is lovely and I do love that color that you dyed it. Stunning.


Thanks, KittyChris. I had to do something, too much work to ditch.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

williesmom said:


> Good thing I don't get hives. I am allergic to Benadryl. It makes me hallucinate!


That must of been terrible!! When I had my daughter is when we learned I am allergic to Codeine I honestly don't remember what all happened but I did break out in a rash and she is now 40 and I still have the scars from the rash... it is odd... and I am sure not going to take it ever again... I can remember promising the doctor that I won't so something must of happened... :shock: :shock: I hallucinate on Vicodin and have horrible reactions to most medications.. so I try to stay clear of them...

I saw the specialist last a year and a half ago and he did a bunch of tests and that is how I know that strawberry's and tomato's are on my watch list.. I have stayed away from tomato's all week in hopes that it will help.. the benadryl is part of what he gave me last time.. there are 4 medications that I take at once.. it caused me to gain weight so I am not excited to give them a try again..  but I will do what I need to do .. I noticed one on my face this morning... the hives litterally have to invade ever skin cell before it is done.. I really hoped to stop it in its tracks with the benadryl.. (Advil PM's same thing) by the way did you know that benadryl is in the PM's... with your bad reaction you need to not take those either!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all!!! it looks like lots of WIP's are getting finished up 

Toni that looks great! is it a berry color? I love it!

DFL what fun that must of been!!! It has been 35 years since I was last at Disneyland in Anaheim CA last I heard the tickets to get in are over $100 a person.. I don't see myself going back.. I don't have a clue as to if that included all the rides or not.. plus to get my husband to go to California is a bit hard.. he's a country boy..LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

*I was told a warning yesterday that if your computer is running windows 8 or older that there is a virus invading all of them.. (no clue how just passing this on) and to run your virus protection to get rid of it... So I did a complete run over night and sure enough there was that little bugger I have removed him.. but It would be a good idea for all of you to do the same!*

Best to be safe than sorry...

Thank you to all of you who chimed in on the 'Firefox' server... I am liking it pretty well... I think once this week is over and if I still like it I will delete Chrome and just keep Firefox.. It transitioned just fine with all my programs so far.. I will keep IE because my son uses it...

off to work in a few minutes... have a wonderful day all


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> I finished clue 3 of Winter Affair last night - gift for a friend's DD. Only one more to go.


Winter affair is coming along well, Toni!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> It is wonderful that you are getting such a great response from around the world... I'm a bit confused though... did you have one MKAL for fingerless mits and one for a MKAL shawl?? or is there just one??? if there is I think I joined I would love to do the fingerless mits!!! but I don't have a link... I'd love it if you could give us the link again... Please


Yes, there are two MKALs: Formal Gardens (scarf/stole) and Catch A Falling Star MKAL for mitts. Here is the link for the mitts - they are free, but they say $4.00 on the pattern page. Just click the 'buy it now' button and it will come up as free.

See you at the MKALs!

Oops! Forgot to add the link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/catch-a-falling-star-mkal


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

My wip that is now an FO - Penguin Socks - and will be mailed off today. I am so excited that they are done and I can move on. (No, this is not one of my patterns.)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Here is a little tea light carousel that I bought on the cruise...


That is so cute, Sue!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...I have had a nasty cough for several weeks ....


I hope you feel better soon, Ann.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

williesmom said:


> Good thing I don't get hives. I am allergic to Benadryl. It makes me hallucinate!


I remember the days when that was a good thing :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

williesmom said:


> ...Evidently it's a very rare allergy... My luck!


Sometimes being special is not all it is made out to be, huh?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I have a tub with no legs on it in my yard. . . . LOL. I was going to build a stand for it but the attachments for the legs got in the way. I built a smaller piece and that was not sturdy, if you stand in the back of the tub you would have tilted the thing. So you are welcome to have it if you come get it.


You might be able to get legs for it in some recycling places. Habitat for Humanity has a store in my area. There are also stores that collect pieces from old buildings and often have the parts for lots of things. But thanks for the offer; it would be more than I could handle right now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> I have a tub with no legs on it in my yard. . . . ...


I hope you have a curtain around it for when you take a bath!
;-)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I'll have a cast iron tub available soon too as we are renovating the master bathroom and plan to put in a shower. Not sure if we will be able to get it out without breaking it up but will try. The guest bath still has its tub; we had it resurfaced (very happy with the results). Both tubs are / were blue - my house was built in 1974. Although your tub is closer to everyone else than mine is Chris, lol.


You might be able to sell it, especially if it is good condition. I sold my 75 yr old cast iron sink last yr for about $125 but realized I could have gotten a lot more. NYC prices would be about 3x what I asked.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...I finished clue 3 of Winter Affair last night ...


That is looking good, Toni. nice colourway.
I have only completed clue 1 so far. I was considering doing it for my husband's aunt for Christmas - we'll see...

My only real Christmas knit on the needles right now is Michael's scarf & that is going nowhere. :-(


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> *I was told a warning yesterday that if your computer is running windows 8 or older that there is a virus invading all of them.. (no clue how just passing this on) and to run your virus protection to get rid of it... So I did a complete run over night and sure enough there was that little bugger I have removed him.. but It would be a good idea for all of you to do the same!*
> 
> Best to be safe than sorry...
> 
> ...


I was sent a warning from a computer/techie person about a virus being sent thru emails. My virus/malware programs have been updated and run but I still have some off stuff happening. Downloaded Java for a video and wound up with several other programs downloading (my fault). Problem is that I cannot uninstall them and don't know why.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> My wip that is now an FO - Penguin Socks...


Sooo cute, Elizabeth!
Must have been a pain doing that pattern in the round on so few stitches, though.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone!! Sorry about the hives, ladies. What a horrible thing to happen at this time of year -- well, I guess at any time. Love the seahorses, penguins, sweaters and all the rest that I've seen over the last couple of days. What a talented group!!!! And Elizabeth, Good luck!!!! I hope your ship doesn't capsize with too many enthusiasts.....

After setting aside my curtain for a welcome break last Saturday, I picked up a project to complete an alpaca lace scarf for one of the students who attended my lace classes a couple of years ago. She hoped I could finish the scarf for her, which of course, I couldn't since our tension was so radically different. So I ripped out her work and finished up the scarf this morning in the early am. Just finished blocking it. 

This pattern was one I had written in 1995 (I think) for some friends of mine who were involved in alpaca ranching. They used it for Kits with their yarn. But since my friend Sue died of cancer about 10 years ago, I decided to share the pattern as an easy "starter lace" pattern with my students. Actually, when I worked through it, it was pretty easy and although I found a typo, the instructions aren't bad. At this point I have it in Word/Excel format, so if any of you are interested, I'd be happy to share. The photos attached was knitted with Alpaca DK weight 4-ply yarn, but I see no reason why this couldn't be done with a lighter yarn -- maybe lace weight. Since you can lengthen the scarf by adding additional diamond motifs, you can make it any length you want. Well, it was fun, just knitting up something quickly and since my preference for yarn is alpaca, I'm a happy camper. 

PS -- sorry about the quality of the photos. It was still dark outside when I took them, so the light is not great. The actual color is a natural beige.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--that is a mighty fine looking shawl. Love the color. Don't recall that pattern; so many being done now.

Elizabeth--those socks are so well done. Someone is going to really like them.

Here is the lacey sweater for my gd. Got to the armholes yesterday and about 1/2 the flower detail. Finished that this a.m. Should get the front done and most of the back today. So moving right along.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni--that is a mighty fine looking shawl. Love the color. Don't recall that pattern; so many being done now.


Thank you, Tanya. This is the MKAL that you were asking about the clues yesterday.

The yarn is a deeper purple than the photo shows.



> Elizabeth--those socks are so well done. Someone is going to really like them.


They sure are!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That is a beautiful scarf pattern, Belle! Is the edge knitted on afterward? It is very nice! 

Your GD's sweater is coming along and looking good, Tanya!

Speaking of side affects of meds. I have had similar experiences with Tylonal with codeine. I don't take that one anymore either!

I sure hope you can get Michael's scarf sorted, Jane. That is such a fun and appropriate pattern for him.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> They sure are!!! :thumbup:


Thanx Toni. My brain is like swiss cheese these days.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> The heat rising from the candles turns the blades. Here is an interesting article about them. I saw a lot with several tiers in the stores in Germany, but felt they were too big.
> 
> Amy had asked me to bring her one back, which I did.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Great seahorses, Karen! It will be fun to see what you do with the finer needles and thread.
> 
> Your pyramid candles are wonderful, Sue!
> 
> ...


You're making good progress, Toni. I like the way your Winter Affair is looking. I've only completed clue 2 of it so far. I finished the 1898 Seaman's hat last night. Have finished clue 15 of the Cables and Lace Advent Scarf. Am staying current with that one.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks good Toni - I like the striping.

Too cute socks Elizabeth! 

That purple is quite striking Tanya 

Hope you get your knitting mojo back Jane. I remember you mentioned that you were not liking the yarn. How about making it in a non-school related color?

That is a nice scarf Belle. Sorry you had to rip out the whole project and start over but that is very nice of you to do so for your student.

WIP's - only one checked off the last list is the Forest Paths cowl which needs to be blocked. I am working on WTLF so that will be next to go off the needles. I am only doing two MKAL's in January, lol. I might just do one initially but follow along with the other one so I will be ready when I do have time to cast on.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

TLL said:


> That is a beautiful scarf pattern, Belle! Is the edge knitted on afterward? It is very nice!
> 
> D


The edging at both ends is applied after the main body is worked. Start by casting on with scrap yarn, knit body, apply edging. Go back pick up initial stitches, and work edging again.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Must have been a pain doing that pattern in the round on so few stitches, though.


Yes. It was so nice to get them done and away.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> After setting aside my curtain for a welcome break last Saturday, I picked up a project to complete an alpaca lace scarf for one of the students who attended my lace classes a couple of years ago. She hoped I could finish the scarf for her, which of course, I couldn't since our tension was so radically different. So I ripped out her work and finished up the scarf this morning in the early am. Just finished blocking it.


Lovely, lovely, scarf, Belle!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Elizabeth--those socks are so well done. Someone is going to really like them.


Thanks, Tanya!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Too cute socks Elizabeth!


Thanks!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--that purple color is striking? You mean right between the eyes?

Toni, et al--doesn't it strike you how many people, even in this small group, have such dramatic consequences from drugs? I cannot express strongly enough that all drugs are toxic and cause new disease effects. They are not side effects which is a low level euphemism for the damage they cause. The whole idea is that they are not benign but enter the body with a 'maim and kill' approach to whatever ails you. However, they also maim and kill other things in the body with resultant new medical conditions. Fortunately everyone here is surviving, to date. But many people don't and allopathic medicine is the biggest cause of death in the US, killing well over 100,000/annually as a recognized number. However, this is far from the real number which has been estimated to be 10x higher. So please do not take drugs as benign products no matter how 'safe' the white coats say they are. They are not safe, ever--people just survive them, all too often worse for wear. So please find healthier ways to improve your health.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!! Sorry about the hives, ladies. What a horrible thing to happen at this time of year -- well, I guess at any time. Love the seahorses, penguins, sweaters and all the rest that I've seen over the last couple of days. What a talented group!!!! And Elizabeth, Good luck!!!! I hope your ship doesn't capsize with too many enthusiasts.....
> 
> After setting aside my curtain for a welcome break last Saturday, I picked up a project to complete an alpaca lace scarf for one of the students who attended my lace classes a couple of years ago. She hoped I could finish the scarf for her, which of course, I couldn't since our tension was so radically different. So I ripped out her work and finished up the scarf this morning in the early am. Just finished blocking it.
> 
> ...


What a nice scarf Belle. And how kind of you to redo it for this old student.

Please share the pattern, if you will. It does look like a great pattern to do.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> My wip that is now an FO - Penguin Socks - and will be mailed off today. I am so excited that they are done and I can move on. (No, this is not one of my patterns.)


Oh, those are just too cute.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> You're making good progress, Toni. I like the way your Winter Affair is looking. I've only completed clue 2 of it so far. I finished the 1898 Seaman's hat last night. Have finished clue 15 of the Cables and Lace Advent Scarf. Am staying current with that one.


Way to go, Pam!!! (Thank you!)


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> The edging at both ends is applied after the main body is worked. Start by casting on with scrap yarn, knit body, apply edging. Go back pick up initial stitches, and work edging again.


I thought it was something like that. It is a very nice edge.  It compliments the body of the scarf very well. I would second Tanya's request for the pattern.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just love those socks!

Sue


dogyarns said:


> My wip that is now an FO - Penguin Socks - and will be mailed off today. I am so excited that they are done and I can move on. (No, this is not one of my patterns.)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...The photos attached was knitted with Alpaca DK weight 4-ply yarn,...


Lovely design, Belle 
I am sure that your friend will be very pleased.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Here is the lacey sweater for my gd. ...


Really moving along, Tanya.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Hope you get your knitting mojo back Jane. I remember you mentioned that you were not liking the yarn. How about making it in a non-school related color?


If I had a medium grey, I would use that - but I don't.
I'll have to have another scan of my stash on Ravelry - can't afford to look at the actual stash because I'd be at it for hours - too easily distracted.


> I am only doing two MKAL's in January....


Thus far, anyway 
Well, _*I* _ am looking at 3 of Elizabeth's, Love Story MKAL by Lily Go, Urquhart Castle by Kate Poe & Uhura. I also decided to hold off on the advent scarves until the New Year - might not be _*this* _new year by the looks of things, though.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni, your Winter Affair looks great. Lovely warm color. 

DFL, it sounds as if you had a wonderful time. 

Elizabeth, love your penguin socks. 

Ooo, Sue, what a lovely scarf. Looks great.

Tanya, the sweater is looking better and better.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tanya ...looks really good .Will study the advice TY
Melanie ..Hector definitely thinks I am a competitor .
Elizabeth ......those penguin socks are delightful.
Jane ...wish you were close as I have grey yarn .Hope you get some when you go to pick Michael up .Getting excited ?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--I am overwhelmed just reading your todo knit list!! Do you ever sleep or do anything else?

GD's sweater front is completed. Would have gotten most of the back done but made contact with a local new craft store. Woman appears to have a pretty sophisticated sense of style and City business mentality. Some very good local art and craft and some pretty blase stuff. Prices not great but wore my Random Monet at Dusk there last nite at a little gathering being held and she flipped over it. So I brought a bag of items for her to see this afternoon. Her response was very good and left 10 pieces with her. Her take is really high--40% which is off my already lowered price tags from the last fair but will see is she can sell anything for me.

There is always talk about pricing and this shop really is to the point about prices being all over the place. I saw these chidlren's head bands that couldn't be plainer than plain priced at $18 and some really nice hand painted felted animals for $25. The felter makes her own fabric out of roving yarn so pretty labor intensive. Trying not to get too caught up in the money end of it as it makes me crazy.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I just love those socks!
> 
> Sue


Thanks! They are the Wengwings socks. Here's the link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wengwings


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Elizabeth, love your penguin socks.


Thanks, Bev!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Elizabeth ......those penguin socks are delightful.


Thanks! The recipient knows they are coming and is excited. She is a penguin fanatic. :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Jane ...wish you were close as I have grey yarn .


Thanks for thinking of me, anyway ;-)


> Getting excited ?


Yes - can't believe it! Two more sleeps!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--I am overwhelmed just reading your todo knit list!! Do you ever sleep or do anything else?...


Don't forget these are all still in the hypothetical realm at the moment.
I generally only knit in the evenings, after a late supper - other stuff interferes during the day.
Some evenings I get more done than others.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

FREE for 24 hours only until 23:59 PST December 16th
Honeycomb by tincanknits
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/honeycomb-20

one FREE pattern of choice until tomorrow night 11:59 pm MST; Add to cart & apply Code: MERRYCHRISTMAS2015
I chose Cherry Twist Hat.
http://www.ravelry.com/stores/unravel-me-designs-2

one free pattern from any of the single self-published patterns until the end of the day on December 23; code: HH15
I chose Yarden.
http://www.ravelry.com/stores/nancy-whitmans-ravelry-downloads

Im not keen on doing so much plain knitting these days, but this does look elegant. Not in English :-(
Sarucha by Christa Hartmann
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sarucha


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you Elizabeth I did sign up for that one... I'll double check though and try to make a project page 

Your socks are amazing... I love the color and the penguins


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thus far, anyway
> Well, _*I* _ am looking at 3 of Elizabeth's, Love Story MKAL by Lily Go, Urquhart Castle by Kate Poe & Uhura. I also decided to hold off on the advent scarves until the New Year - might not be _*this* _new year by the looks of things, though.


OMG, I forgot about Uhura. I do so want to make another one and get it right this time. BTW, I used beads instead of nupps on my first one and if I remember correctly there are nice places to put beads on the border.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> FREE for 24 hours only until 23:59 PST December 16th
> Honeycomb by tincanknits
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/honeycomb-20
> 
> ...


This is why Jane does not knit during the day  She is pattern hunting.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I met a new knitter today. I was doing an office errand and a woman was sitting waiting for crew members (she is a facilitator of a sort) and was knitting. So I stopped to see what she was making; a blanket. Her son bought her 22 skeins of yarn so she could learn. It looks like worsted weight, and she is learning how to knit by making a blanket. With huge needles, maybe US 11's  I wished her good luck and told her she has things like socks and lace shawls in her future to fuel her addiction. And that blankets take a lot of time so not to worry, just keep going. Nice to see someone else taking up the sport.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Don't forget these are all still in the hypothetical realm at the moment.
> I generally only knit in the evenings, after a late supper - other stuff interferes during the day.
> Some evenings I get more done than others.


This is even more impressive!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok I am at a loss!!! I have been all over Ravelry and can not for the life of me see where I make a project page. I know it isn't this hard but they sure could make it a lot easier.. any help would be great!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Ok I am at a loss!!! I have been all over Ravelry and can not for the life of me see where I make a project page. I know it isn't this hard but they sure could make it a lot easier.. any help would be great!


My Notebook - Projects - click 'add project'


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...BTW, I used beads instead of nupps on my first one and if I remember correctly there are nice places to put beads on the border.


Duly noted!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> This is why Jane does not knit during the day  She is pattern hunting.


... and reading & answering messages here & on Ravelry...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...she was making; a blanket. Her son bought her 22 skeins of yarn so she could learn...


Yes - quite the ambitious project for a beginner. Has she never hear of dishcloths?!
;-)


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> one free pattern from any of the single self-published patterns until the end of the day on December 23; code: HH15
> I chose Yarden.
> http://www.ravelry.com/stores/nancy-whitmans-ravelry-downloads
> 
> ...


I got the Piet on Point since I already have Yarden. I love that Poncho. It is exactly what I have been looking for! Thanks, Jane!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Thank you Elizabeth I did sign up for that one... I'll double check though and try to make a project page
> 
> Your socks are amazing... I love the color and the penguins


My friend and I share a love of pink, so I just had to make her pink penguins. :lol:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> This is why Jane does not knit during the day  She is pattern hunting.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Not knitting related but we visited a seahorse farm in Hawaii. They will let adults 'hold' a seahorse - no kids since they might accidentally harm the seahorses (kids can watch), and you must clean your hands with special cleansers (and your shoes before entering the site). You put your hands in the tub, make a lattice for them to hold onto and if they want to they will come and hook your fingers. Pretty cool. They had all different kinds of seahorses and breed them for aquariums.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh! The Whitman! I ordered the Eden Prairie. I have admired that pattern for quite a while. Although, I deliberated over the Mind over Miter.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

I chose See You in September. A lovely shawl, I think. Thank you


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

TLL said:


> Great seahorses, Karen! It will be fun to see what you do with the finer needles and thread.
> 
> Your pyramid candles are wonderful, Sue!
> 
> ...


Oh, now I really have to get busy. I am just finishing clue 1. I got into a funk yesterday after seeing a fussy loop. Couldn't figure out how to fix it, so frogged and started over. Then I just could not knit a correct row to save my life. Now I think I am over it and can continue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I got the Piet on Point since...


I also liked See You in September. I like Ocean City Shawlette as well but I won that one for something or other.


> I love that Poncho. It is exactly what I have been looking for!


So glad to have enabled you! ;-)
'Cause otherwise you could be home twiddling your thumbs!
Be sure to share its creation with us. I love that green.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Elizabeth, my project page is up.
> 
> Williesmom, wow! Must have been quite a ride the time you found out about the allergy.





williesmom said:


> Yes, it was. I was in the hospital after the birth of my son. Visions of dying from a wrong medication (like in the movie with Paul Newman as an alcoholic lawyer) vied with scenes from Dumbo when Dumbo and Timothy fell in the vat of champagne. Evidently it's a very rare allergy... My luck!


So rare...that THIS is a first on *my* finding out it exists. I cannot imagine not having my anti-hystamines...even though the throat closure is lessened now.



sisu said:


> Oh my, that is quite an allergy. I wonder if it was an extra high dose because it was given in the hospital. I always thought of otc benedryl as a pretty benign drug. But I certainly wouldn't bother to take the chance!


They would only give you the standard 25mg...unless they were trying to handle an extreme case.



MissMelba said:


> Not knitting related but we visited a seahorse farm in Hawaii. They will let adults 'hold' a seahorse - no kids since they might accidentally harm the seahorses (kids can watch), and you must clean your hands with special cleansers (and your shoes before entering the site). You put your hands in the tub, make a lattice for them to hold onto and if they want to they will come and hook your fingers. Pretty cool. They had all different kinds of seahorses and breed them for aquariums.


Wow! I was going to repeat that word...but now I HAVE TO add to the stable! You just got the current group a-winging too!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Great seahorses, Karen! It will be fun to see what you do with the finer needles and thread.
> 
> Your pyramid candles are wonderful, Sue!
> 
> ...


You are getting lots done Toni. Love how the yarn is patterning for your shawl. 
I have 3 more 16 row repeats on the Nanciann shawl and I am on day 16 of the cable/ lace advent scarf. Here's a picture of the last couple of clues.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> My wip that is now an FO - Penguin Socks - and will be mailed off today. I am so excited that they are done and I can move on. (No, this is not one of my patterns.)


Yay, a FO that's on its way. These are wonderful Elizabeth. And thanks for the link too. Love the colors you chose!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...They will let adults 'hold' a seahorse...


Definitely cool!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> Oh! The Whitman! I ordered the Eden Prairie. ...


Really interesting colour choices in that one.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> ...Then I just could not knit a correct row to save my life...


Gotta put it down & pick up something else then. A little time out usually makes them behave.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...I am on day 16 of the cable/ lace advent scarf. Here's a picture of the last couple of clues.


Oh, WOW! Great knitting & I love that colour.
I am making myself wait to CO. make sit really hard to stick to my guns when I see the next instalment.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Wonderful scarf Belle. I love how the edges and borders and pattern all match! 

You have made great progress on the sweater for your gd Tanya. It looks great. Really nice color yarn!

Jane thanks so much for finding all these wonderful free patterns. I chose many of them and can't remember now which ones I chose  

What a fun experience Melanie. Sea horses are such a unique animal!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, WOW! Great knitting & I love that colour.
> I am making myself wait to CO. make sit really hard to stick to my guns when I see the next instalment.


Thanks Jane. It is a very compelling knit. I love seeing each new pattern develop and it sure has a little bit of everything- lace, nupps, cables, texture!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> Oh, now I really have to get busy. I am just finishing clue 1. I got into a funk yesterday after seeing a fussy loop. Couldn't figure out how to fix it, so frogged and started over. Then I just could not knit a correct row to save my life. Now I think I am over it and can continue.


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: for the funk
:thumbup: :thumbup: for getting over it


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> You are getting lots done Toni. Love how the yarn is patterning for your shawl.
> I have 3 more 16 row repeats on the Nanciann shawl and I am on day 16 of the cable/ lace advent scarf. Here's a picture of the last couple of clues.


Love this color


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

How nice, Melanie, that you got to encourage the new knitter. What a nice son she has.  I hope he got her some very nice yarn. 

Thanks, Jane. I got Ocean City Shawlette. My family vacationed there every year!

Neat pictures of the Sea Horses, Melanie.

Caryn, love how your cable/lace shawl is developing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> Oh! The Whitman! I ordered the Eden Prairie. I have admired that pattern for quite a while. Although, I deliberated over the Mind over Miter.


I am with you on both of them. Am still debating which one and need to make up my mind fast.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--love your scarf. It really is such an interesting pattern.

Melanie--what a wonderful experience--the seashorse farm. 

And so nice to be able to encourage a new knitter


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> FREE for 24 hours only until 23:59 PST December 16th
> Honeycomb by tincanknits
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/honeycomb-20
> 
> ...


Thank you, Jane! My pattern stash has just made an increase in numbers.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just love those socks!
> 
> Sue


Me, too, Elizabeth! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Your Advent Scarf is gorgeous, Caryn!

That is great that you could encourage a new knitter, Melanie.  Your seahorse photos sure are interesting.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> You are getting lots done Toni. Love how the yarn is patterning for your shawl.
> I have 3 more 16 row repeats on the Nanciann shawl and I am on day 16 of the cable/ lace advent scarf. Here's a picture of the last couple of clues.


That's looking great, Caryn!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Jane. I got Ocean City Shawlette.


I got that one, too. Thanks, Jane.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Not knitting related but we visited a seahorse farm in Hawaii. They will let adults 'hold' a seahorse - no kids since they might accidentally harm the seahorses (kids can watch), and you must clean your hands with special cleansers (and your shoes before entering the site). You put your hands in the tub, make a lattice for them to hold onto and if they want to they will come and hook your fingers. Pretty cool. They had all different kinds of seahorses and breed them for aquariums.


That is soooooo cool! Thanks so much for posting the pics!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> So glad to have enabled you! ;-)
> 'Cause otherwise you could be home twiddling your thumbs!
> Be sure to share its creation with us. I love that green.


Oh, dear. I will have to buy yarn for this. The horror of yarn shopping!

:XD:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> You are getting lots done Toni. Love how the yarn is patterning for your shawl.
> I have 3 more 16 row repeats on the Nanciann shawl and I am on day 16 of the cable/ lace advent scarf. Here's a picture of the last couple of clues.


This is so beautiful


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Yay, a FO that's on its way. These are wonderful Elizabeth. And thanks for the link too. Love the colors you chose!


Thanks! They turned out to be very happy socks!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay, made a decision. Took the Cherry Twist Hat and Whitman's Mind Over Miter as the Eden Prairie could be figured out easily enough. Love Whitman's graphic designs.

Also love that Sarucha shawl. It is simple but sophisticated. I can see it with a variegated yarn for the plain field and a matching solid color for the celtic cable.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Elizabeth! :thumbup:


Thanks, Pam!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> That is soooooo cool! Thanks so much for posting the pics!


Ditto from me, Melanie. What a wonderful experience.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

We went walking tonight in Central Park to see the lights.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't think that I shared my meagre progress with Winter Affair. I am hoping to add to it tonight after I finish with 3 Wishes. Tonight is the last clue.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, I am loving # Wishes. You have a good start with Winter Affair.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> We went walking tonight in Central Park to see the lights.


Central Park? Did I miss a trip of yours to NYC? How exciting. The winter lites in the City are very intense.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I don't think that I shared my meagre progress with Winter Affair. I am hoping to add to it tonight after I finish with 3 Wishes. Tonight is the last clue.


3 Wishes is a great design and yours is coming along so well.
The Winter Affair will develop quickly in your able hands.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, I am loving # Wishes. You have a good start with Winter Affair.


Thanks, Bev


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> 3 Wishes is a great design and yours is coming along so well.
> The Winter Affair will develop quickly in your able hands.


Thanks, tanya 
I am almost done the last clue for 3 Wishes.
Winter Affair, however, is very strange to knit with those fat needles.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, tanya
> I am almost done the last clue for 3 Wishes.
> Winter Affair, however, is very strange to knit with those fat needles.


Those fat needles do feel totally foreign, don't they?!

3 Wishes is so pretty, Jane!

MrsMurdog, I'm glad you were able to get back to your knitting. :thumbup:

Tanya, your ideas for the cable trimmed shawl are very nice!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

http://glensheen.wp.d.umn.edu/lake-cam/

There is a ship straight off the pier at Glensheen heading into Duluth right now. It is all lit up.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> We went walking tonight in Central Park to see the lights.


Great photos, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I don't think that I shared my meagre progress with Winter Affair. I am hoping to add to it tonight after I finish with 3 Wishes. Tonight is the last clue.


They both look great, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> T...3 Wishes is so pretty, Jane!...


Thank you, Toni


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> They both look great, Jane!


Thanks, Pam


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Pics of how I displayed some of those large snowflakes - with some of the other Christmas decor.


Beautiful displays Jane!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> How wonderful Elizabeth. A well deserved honor for your great patterns and creativity!


Same from me Elizabeth. Congratulations!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Those snowflakes look quite at home where you placed them. At this point, I can't even remember where I put my few, but I had not blocked them, so they might have to wait until next year to be displayed.
> 
> I am hoping to put our tree up on Sunday.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous Sue. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Beautiful displays Jane!!! 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks, Bev. I hope I can live up to the honor!


Of course you can Elizabeth!!!! 💞💐💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> This is the pattern I did. It has a bit of fussiness to it but I think it one of the nicest butterfly patterns I have seen. It is part of a free 15 butterfly collection but I did it off youtube
> 
> http://sheruknitting.com/videos-about-knitting/crochet-elements-and-projects/item/653-how-to-crochet-butterflies-tutorial-17.html
> 
> ...


Gorgeous butterflies Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Tanya thanks for the butterfly's there are a lot of really nice ones there..
> 
> Great news Melanie!! I bet your new carpet looks great  and cats do that.. mine will do it every once in awhile.. I don't know if they eat too fast or what.. she is a inside cat and is on special food.. but she still pukes! I bet your new vanity will be great also!
> 
> ...


Glad you are safe Ronie. Have a great day yourself. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> I already have about three pages of patterns that have been 'favorited' since her post. I am on Clouds Nine, Ten, and Twelve!


Now you are famous as well Elizabeth!!! 💞💐💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> We have storks that come to nest in our area in France. I believe our German friend (who used to live in Strasbourg) said that they migrate to & from the Alsace region.
> (I could be making that up.  )


It doesn't matter Jane, it sounds good.😉😉💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> My WTLF blob. Better pics when blocked, I hope.


Looks gorgeous Linda, I can't wait to see it blocked. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my first clue of Lily's 3 Wishes Cowl MKAL.
> Also Forest Paths - to the end of the third rep of B+C. I am going to put in another cable to get an idea of how this will fit before I decide if I will do another set. The colourway isn't working out as I had hoped but the yarn feels lovely.


Both look gorgeous Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Finally Finished Forest Paths Cowls


Both are gorgeous Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

My darling grandaughter Taylen requested a jumper and didn't want a lacy one, so I sent a few links to stitch pattern libraries. A few possibilities came back, we couldn't decide, so I sent her a photo of a Honeycomb baby blanket that I had made and she loved it. Her first colour choice was a light purple, but she changed her mind and decided on peach and I had some in my stash already. So here's her peach honeycomb jumper. I started it last Friday lunchtime and finished it Tuesday morning. &#128158;


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am sorry I have been missing but I have been ill with diverticulitis. It has been a particularly nasty bout leaving me exhausted. I have managed to keep up with you all but didn't have the energy to reply. There have been lots of gorgeous photos that I have admired and lots of wonderful things to read. I did managed to snaffle the free pattern.
I will keep post again now I am feeling better :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Central Park? Did I miss a trip of yours to NYC? How exciting. The winter lites in the City are very intense.


No, no, sorry for the confusion. The park in our little town is called Central Park. There was a house in the country that had this amazing light show. They would add new to it each year. Everyone would drive and park, they had paths to go on. Then things got expensive and they could not do it anymore. So they donated all their lights to the town. And the town follows the tradition of adding to it each year. It is really quite beautiful for such a small town.



Miss Pam said:


> Great photos, Bev!


Thanks, Pam.

Beautiful jumper for your GD, Ros. Love the stitch. Well done. 

Norma, so sorry for the nasty bout. I always think of you when you are missing. Hope you continue to get better.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Bev :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Melanie, Bev, Tanya,Toni, Pam, and Elizabeth for your kind comments on my cable,lace advent scarf progress.

Beautiful pictures of the Christmas lights display Bev. What a nice thing to have so close by for you to enjoy.

Pretty start on Winter Affair Jane and the 3 wishes cowl continues to be wonderful. What size needles are you using for WA?

Toni, I just looked at the pier Video, but I think I missed the lit up boat. Bet it was pretty.

Beautiful jumper for your gd Ros. How nice that you could collaborate with her and get just what she wanted, and then get it done so quickly. 

Norma, sorry your diverticulitis was acting up. I have that too and it sure can be uncomfortable to say the least. Glad you are feeling a bit better now and are back here again


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I don't think that I shared my meagre progress with Winter Affair. I am hoping to add to it tonight after I finish with 3 Wishes. Tonight is the last clue.


So much progress! Go, Jane!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Same from me Elizabeth. Congratulations!!! 💞


Thanks, Ros!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Now you are famous as well Elizabeth!!! 💞💐💞


 :lol:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> My darling grandaughter Taylen requested a jumper and didn't want a lacy one, so I sent a few links to stitch pattern libraries. A few possibilities came back, we couldn't decide, so I sent her a photo of a Honeycomb baby blanket that I had made and she loved it. Her first colour choice was a light purple, but she changed her mind and decided on peach and I had some in my stash already. So here's her peach honeycomb jumper. I started it last Friday lunchtime and finished it Tuesday morning. 💞


*Want.* This is a beautiful sweater, Ros. Even though she didn't want lace, I see you managed to sneak in a few yarn overs. :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I am sorry I have been missing but I have been ill with diverticulitis. It has been a particularly nasty bout leaving me exhausted. I have managed to keep up with you all but didn't have the energy to reply. There have been lots of gorgeous photos that I have admired and lots of wonderful things to read. I did managed to snaffle the free pattern.
> I will keep post again now I am feeling better :thumbup:


Hope you get back to your perky self soon, Norma!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Oh, dear. I will have to buy yarn for this. The horror of yarn shopping!
> 
> :XD:


:::cringing in horror:::


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> :::cringing in horror:::


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Ros! That is quick work on a beautiful jumper!!!

It is good to hear from you, Norma!

Caryn, the boat was lit up, but really all you could see what a light shape of a boat. I don't know that pretty would describe it, but it was interesting. 

Happy Yarn Shopping, Elizabeth! 

Thanks for the light show, Bev!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

TLL said:


> http://glensheen.wp.d.umn.edu/lake-cam/
> 
> There is a ship straight off the pier at Glensheen heading into Duluth right now. It is all lit up.


I just checked. The ship is still sitting out there.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

How pretty Bev. All those lights are so festive.

Meager indeed Jane, lol. That would take me a few days  Can't wait to see the final clue for Three Wishes, it is a pretty cowl.

Cute jumper Ros. Nice that your GD helped decide the color and pattern.

So sorry to hear you have been ill Norma. Join us when you can 

The seahorse farm was fun and interesting. They are fascinating creatures.

Well I tried to put up the house lights last night but no go. We had the house painted earlier this year and they re-did the fascia boards as many of them were in disrepair. All my nails and hooks are gone! I guess I will try to hang the lights in the trees as I don't want to put nails in my new boards yet. 

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie

PS we got another new vacuum last night, hoping this one does not create a real vacuum on the carpet and will be movable. DH commented about me liking the one that was $50 more than most of the others. I asked what about the really expensive Dyson he bought last week which was almost three times as much as this one. He said that I had been drooling (really??) over it for a few years so it was worth the extra money. lol. He is a good guy. I think this one is a Hoover, it is red and has a 40' cord. I am on vacuum overload having looked at so many.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> http://glensheen.wp.d.umn.edu/lake-cam/
> 
> There is a ship straight off the pier at Glensheen heading into Duluth right now. It is all lit up.


We have an annual boat parade down here. People decorate their boats and parade down the intracoastal waterway. I have never been to it but have checked out the photos as it is quite pretty. Will try to find a link


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> We have an annual boat parade down here. People decorate their boats and parade down the intracoastal waterway. I have never been to it but have checked out the photos as it is quite pretty. Will try to find a link


That would be fun to see. 

Next summer the tall ships will come to Duluth. I am looking forward to that. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Changeover over went smoothly, thank goodness so now I just need to go back and catch up with the chat but first I need to make mincemeat for my mince pies. I decided to make instead of buying a jar so that I can have extra fruit and no sugar. I picked up a couple of recipes and am combining/adapting and hoping it works out. Missing out the suet too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Wonderful work, Karen!


I agree.
:thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> The heat rising from the candles turns the blades. Here is an interesting article about them. I saw a lot with several tiers in the stores in Germany, but felt they were too big.
> 
> Amy had asked me to bring her one back, which I did.
> 
> ...


Love the snowflake one. I think it is the heat from the radiator below the mirror which is gently moving my snowflake mobile. Unfortunately I haven't been able to get a decent photo as yet.
ETA only part of the post came through for some reason.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Love the snowflake one. I think it is the heat from the radiator below the mirror which is gently moving my snowflake mobile. Unfortunately I haven't been able to get a decent photo as yet.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Not knitting related but we visited a seahorse farm in Hawaii. They will let adults 'hold' a seahorse - no kids since they might accidentally harm the seahorses (kids can watch), and you must clean your hands with special cleansers (and your shoes before entering the site). You put your hands in the tub, make a lattice for them to hold onto and if they want to they will come and hook your fingers. Pretty cool. They had all different kinds of seahorses and breed them for aquariums.


I have been there and have a similar picture (somewhere)...It was one of favorite excursions!!!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> Oh! The Whitman! I ordered the Eden Prairie. I have admired that pattern for quite a while. Although, I deliberated over the Mind over Miter.


And I opted for Mind over Mitre...I have wanted that one for a while. I am going to try to make it into a square....to use on my table. I think I can do it...even if I have to make it in two pieces and to a join down the center...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thank you, Caryn. I am better :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> Hope you get back to your perky self soon, Norma!


I will but I am looking forward to those MKALs :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Great seahorses, Karen! It will be fun to see what you do with the finer needles and thread.
> 
> Your pyramid candles are wonderful, Sue!
> 
> ...


Goodness you are busy, Toni. Love ti colour of your WA - warming on another dark yukky day here.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> It is good to hear from you, Norma


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> My wip that is now an FO - Penguin Socks - and will be mailed off today. I am so excited that they are done and I can move on. (No, this is not one of my patterns.)


They are really cute, Elizabeth.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I remember the days when that was a good thing :lol:


Choked on my tea. :lol:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!  Sorry about the hives, ladies. What a horrible thing to happen at this time of year -- well, I guess at any time. Love the seahorses, penguins, sweaters and all the rest that I've seen over the last couple of days. What a talented group!!!! And Elizabeth, Good luck!!!! I hope your ship doesn't capsize with too many enthusiasts.....
> 
> After setting aside my curtain for a welcome break last Saturday, I picked up a project to complete an alpaca lace scarf for one of the students who attended my lace classes a couple of years ago. She hoped I could finish the scarf for her, which of course, I couldn't since our tension was so radically different. So I ripped out her work and finished up the scarf this morning in the early am. Just finished blocking it.
> 
> ...


That is lovely Belle. You knit that really quickly


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Here is the lacey sweater for my gd. Got to the armholes yesterday and about 1/2 the flower detail. Finished that this a.m. Should get the front done and most of the back today. So moving right along.


Looking good, Tanya. :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> That would be fun to see.
> 
> Next summer the tall ships will come to Duluth. I am looking forward to that. :thumbup:


Ooh, tall ships are neat!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> I have been there and have a similar picture (somewhere)...It was one of favorite excursions!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Love this color


Me too, Caryn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, I am loving # Wishes. You have a good start with Winter Affair.


I have to agree. Love your cowl.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> My darling grandaughter Taylen requested a jumper and didn't want a lacy one, so I sent a few links to stitch pattern libraries. A few possibilities came back, we couldn't decide, so I sent her a photo of a Honeycomb baby blanket that I had made and she loved it. Her first colour choice was a light purple, but she changed her mind and decided on peach and I had some in my stash already. So here's her peach honeycomb jumper. I started it last Friday lunchtime and finished it Tuesday morning. 💞


Lovely work, Ros and fast knitting.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am sorry I have been missing but I have been ill with diverticulitis. It has been a particularly nasty bout leaving me exhausted. I have managed to keep up with you all but didn't have the energy to reply. There have been lots of gorgeous photos that I have admired and lots of wonderful things to read. I did managed to snaffle the free pattern.
> I will keep post again now I am feeling better :thumbup:


Sorry you have been ill, Norma. Hope you continue to feel better.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Sorry you have been ill, Norma. Hope you continue to feel better.


Thank you, Linda :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> My Notebook - Projects - click 'add project'


Thanks Melanie!!! I got it.. and I have made my project page for 'catch a falling star' I need to write this down somewhere.. LOL but then I'd probably forget where I put it...


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> My darling grandaughter Taylen requested a jumper and didn't want a lacy one, so I sent a few links to stitch pattern libraries. A few possibilities came back, we couldn't decide, so I sent her a photo of a Honeycomb baby blanket that I had made and she loved it. Her first colour choice was a light purple, but she changed her mind and decided on peach and I had some in my stash already. So here's her peach honeycomb jumper. I started it last Friday lunchtime and finished it Tuesday morning. 💞


Very pretty. Now that was some fast knitting. So nice you had the yarn in your stash.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

So glad you are feeling better. I am finally over the stomach flu. No fun feeling bad. Meant this comment for Norma.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> Oh, now I really have to get busy. I am just finishing clue 1. I got into a funk yesterday after seeing a fussy loop. Couldn't figure out how to fix it, so frogged and started over. Then I just could not knit a correct row to save my life. Now I think I am over it and can continue.


Don't you just hate day's like that!!! I am glad your over it now and can move forward in your project


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> You are getting lots done Toni. Love how the yarn is patterning for your shawl.
> I have 3 more 16 row repeats on the Nanciann shawl and I am on day 16 of the cable/ lace advent scarf. Here's a picture of the last couple of clues.


it is looking beautiful Caryn!! love all those cables


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am sorry I have been missing but I have been ill with diverticulitis. It has been a particularly nasty bout leaving me exhausted. I have managed to keep up with you all but didn't have the energy to reply. There have been lots of gorgeous photos that I have admired and lots of wonderful things to read. I did managed to snaffle the free pattern.
> I will keep post again now I am feeling better :thumbup:


I'm glad your feeling better .... I hope it has cleared up and stays away for good 

Bev beautiful picture of your park and what a lovely story... your little town sound really nice... my little town is run by a bunch of old ladies who resist any changes..  that has to change with time but for now we all just put up with it...LOL

Beautiful sweater Ros.. she will love it!! how nice to have enough of one yarn to make a sweater in your stash


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I just checked. The ship is still sitting out there.


he has moved on  maybe next time!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Very pretty. Now that was some fast knitting. So nice you had the yarn in your stash.


she is a very fast knitter  and she does beautiful work!!

Jane I meant to mention how nice the 3 wishes is coming.. I am going to guess it is a cowl?? I love it.. I wish I had jumped in on this one 

Melanie I love the sea horses... what fun that is.. we have a place in Northern California where you can pet the sharks... that was fun to take our son too... hubby loved all the costumes the women were wearing.. it has a Pirate theme LOL I just can't remember the name of the place.. I want to say Ocean World.. http://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/ocean-world-crescent-city


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well we are getting close to page 100!!! for our new ladies this means that soon our party will be split.. you won't have to do anything, Admin does it.. you will just see that the page count will change and if you want to access anything on this part it would just be easier to bookmark it now for easier reference 

I hope everyone has a great day... we are storming again  it is winter time and it is normal winter weather.. it has just been years since we have gotten any LOL... this one will crest our rivers.. we are crossing our fingers that there is no damage from it.. when the rivers crest the dummy's that didn't think right will have some issues if they built in the wrong place... 

We actually have a full set of condo's that were in real danger a few years back.. the contractor built too close to a creek that changed course and it about took them all out! those 1/2 a million dollar homes are now down to less than 150,000.00 because of it..(still too much for a 2br-2ba condo) someone is loosing lots of money!! they have since built a rock wall to protect them but it won't matter if the creek becomes a river with melting snow!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Well I tried to put up the house lights last night but no go. We had the house painted earlier this year and they re-did the fascia boards as many of them were in disrepair. All my nails and hooks are gone! I guess I will try to hang the lights in the trees as I don't want to put nails in my new boards yet.
> 
> Hope all have a good day,
> 
> ...


What about those things that stick and remove without harming walls? Command . . . ( memory bump). The right ones are supposed to hold a lot of weight. There is usually a lot of advertising for them but I haven't seen any lately.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Choked on my tea. :lol:


I knew someone would catch this one!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--getting used to very different size needles/yarn wt does take a bit of adjusting. Am thinking about that for doing Winters Affair--if I get to it

Bev--the joke is on me. Didn't recall you talking about a NYC trip so was surprised with your Central Park stroll. No problem--just needed to do a reality check. Glad you had such a good time.

Ros--another beautiful jumper. It is wonderful when you get command performances for your work.

Norma--feel so bad for your gut problem. Wish I could wave a magic wand fr you but it is in the shop and they just can't get if fixed correctly. Will work on it tho.

Ronie--Builders will build on every square inch of ground for which they can maneuver a permit. Those prices, tho, are not that our of line in my neck of the woods if the units are high end quality and in a 'good' neighborhood.

Had a big set back yesterday. Finished the body of Gd's sweater and suddenly saw that the width had shrunk 2"!!!! Had been measuring width from the beginning and seemed to be on the mark. Then it all shrunk inward so that it would just fit her. Not a good design strategy for a growing girl so woke this a.m. and almost before opening my eyes just frogged the whole thing back to the lace border. Since the border was worked across the narrow dimension I was able to add another 2.5" and begin the body again. This is why it takes me so long to finish a project--having to do everything twice!!! Now if I had 2 items when it was all over, that would not be so bad. Am trying to remind myself that is why people say do a large swatch, block and then measure. 

This time round I added an eyelet detail in the flower petal color that was omitted the first go round--it makes it seem like a bit different project.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> They are really cute, Elizabeth.


Thanks, Linda!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Both look gorgeous Jane. 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Apologies if someone has already posted about any of these - I have 5 pages to catch up on & no time to do so.

One free pattern; coupon code: JGK15
Not sure of the time limit - small selection
Jess Gagnon Designs
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/jess-gagnon-designs

FREE UNTIL 12/31/15
#178 Rose Cabled Circular Scarf by SweaterBabe
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/178-rose-cabled-circular-scarf

Free until 01/31/16; with Coupon Code: MrGhan
Starts: 01/15/2016; Ends 04/30/2016
Mr. Ghan Afghan - Mystery CAL by Melinda Miller
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mr-ghan-afghan---mystery-cal

Sunburnt by Nidhi Kansal
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sunburnt

Legacy Cardigan by Amanda Brainard
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/legacy-cardigan

Hat #5 Stacked Eyelets by J.G. Miller
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-5-stacked-eyelets
(There are other free designs.)

Highland Coo Pawkies by Deborah Qalballah
http://qalballah2.wordpress.com/2015/12/16/buachaille-kate-davies-yarn-a-review-and-a-pattern/
(Scroll down a bit.)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Finished my 3 Wishes Cowl. Such a pretty pattern.
Lily says to block very gently.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Finished my 3 Wishes Cowl. Such a pretty pattern.
> Lily says to block very gently.


It is quite beautiful, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> My darling grandaughter Taylen requested a jumper ...So here's her peach honeycomb jumper. ...


Lovely work, Ros.
She will look beautiful in it!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am sorry I have been missing but I have been ill ... I did managed to snaffle the free pattern...


Sorry that you have been unwell, Norma, & glad that you are improving.
At least you had energy enough for the important stuff: free patterns!! ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Pretty start on Winter Affair Jane and the 3 wishes cowl continues to be wonderful. What size needles are you using for WA?...


Thank you, Caryn 
I am using size 8mm on WA.
I think that Tanya jinxed me yesterday. I only managed to finish the knitting on 3 Wishes last night - didn't touch WA or anything else.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-380339-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

